#ubuntu+1 2007-05-14
<PirateKooG> where can i get some help?
<nalioth> PirateKooG: help with what?
<PirateKooG> dvds wont read in fiesty
<PirateKooG> data/video wont be read by my dvd writer, but blank dvds, and all cds do
<Niriven> Gusty usable like the previous beta yet?
<Niriven> rather i know this isnt beta
<Niriven> Just wondering if its semi stable at the moment
<borschty_> open office does not work right now, except for that it is usable at the moment, but that is likely to changen
<borschty_> -n
<borschty_> and no change worth an upgrade has happened
<PirateKooG> anyone know why my fiesty wont read dvds? it reads only blank dvds, and all kinds of cds, but video/data dvds wont read
<Niriven> Pirate: YEs, you need something called libcss2 to read the encryption on dvd movies
<Niriven> Pirate: due to problems with liscensing or something it is not in the ubuntu repository, but there are reps around, google for em
<PirateKooG> ive upgraded those Niriven, still doesnt read
<bibby> can someone show me a paste of their gutsy sources.list? when I update I am not getting the updates I think I should be. e.g. I am running kernel 2.6.20-15 from feisty still..
<RAOF> You could probably install the new kernel with apt-get/aptitude/synaptic, but I don't belive it's automatically upgraded at the moment.
<crimsun> bibby: that's intentional.  2.6.22-2 is by no means ready.
<crimsun> hence, as RAOF implied, linux-meta has not been updated to point to it.
<bibby> ahh
<_4strO> yop
<Trewas> no powertop yet on gutsy, it would have motivated me to upgrade from feisty :(
<Trewas> and already almost two days since it was released
<dav7> lol
<dav7> what is this?! :P
<spike> hi there
<dav7> hey :D
<spike> I dist-upgraded to feisty from dapper and since then my meta keys are acting weird. I've searched launchpad and there are some bugs about similar things but not this exact one
<spike> basically if I do alt-1 it'll print the 1, like at was completely ignored. altho it works fine for everything else, ie, all my alt-based shortcuts in fluxbox
<spike> also, the win key is gone, running xev will show "NoSymbol" rather than the usual Win_L or whatever that was, cant remember exactly
<spike> all those mappings are screwed :(
<dav7> ooh
<dav7> spike: I don't use Ubuntu myself... so can't help you. I recommend you ask your question in #ubuntu.
<spike> no thanks, any question in there will just get lost in a flood of n00bs trying to tweak beryl and their desktop eyecandys
<gnomefreak> spike: this is not a feisty support channel. feisty support is in #ubuntu
<spike> fine, sorry for that
<popey> yo manchicken, you made it home okay?
<IdleOne> is herd1 released yet?
<ryanpg> I know gutsy isn't stable, I know not to use it on production systems, but I'm wondering how "crashy" it is currently, I've run edgy and feisty throughout development.
<ryanpg> is it pointless to upgrade/test yet?
<Hobbsee> ryanpg: networkmanager is broken
<Hobbsee> i'd still wait until the first testing cd is released, though
<ryanpg> Hobbsee, yeah I think I will actually
<ryanpg> Hobbsee, though one might suggest networkmanager is broken by design :P
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> works fine here
<Hobbsee> most of the time
<ryanpg> yeah, most of the time for me too... but when it doesn't... sigh
<ryanpg> I'm having a ton of crashes in a few apps... OO.O, synaptic, this is with feisty (and could be related to some mucking about with cairo I've done)
<manchicken> popey: yup
<IdleOne> Hobbsee, when is first gutsy release scheduled for?
<Hobbsee> IdleOne: the topic is your friend - see the schedule
<ryanpg> Hobbsee, lol, I couldn't resist... doing apt-get dist-upgrade now! :P And hoping (likely in vain) that the OO.O crashes will end
<Hobbsee> ryanpg: hopefully.  other things will breka, though
<ryanpg> Hobbsee, yeah I'm sure
<ryanpg> I guess in the worst case scenario I do a fresh feisty install (backing up my important docs now)
<Hobbsee> yeah
<ryanpg> I was actually going to wait just till xorg-* stuff landed in gutsy and upgrade anyway. I'm really antsy to see what xserver 1.3 and mesa 7.0 brings to my desktop
<ryanpg> rebooting into gutsy :)
<Jazon> hello folks
* taktau slaps centrinel
<centrinel> oi
<PriceChild> how mean
<centrinel> is there possible to only upgrading kernel to 2.6.21 but not to gutsy?
<mc__> hi guys. what do you think about this?: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/setup-tool
<corevette> Have they released any features about Gusty Gibbon
<mc__> corevette: you can look them up on blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gusty
<corevette> mc__ is that the correct site?
<mc__> corevette: nope,theres i typo in it. this is the correct site:https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy
#ubuntu+1 2007-05-15
<catid> could someone suggest good cross-platform video conferencing software?
<mc__> catid: skype
<catid> oki
<catid> anything else?
<ToHellWithGA> catid: ms chat
<ToHellWithGA> or skype
<catid> thanks
<mc__> catid: maybe wengophone has video conferencing too im not sure. kopete also got video conferencin support for icq and msn IIRC
<catid> skype works really well
<ToHellWithGA> skype is cool except its non-free-ness
<ToHellWithGA> i'm a big fan of it.  i prefer it to AIM/MSN/Yahoo
<catid> =)
<BHSPitMonkey> as a text IM, why?
<BHSPitMonkey> as a voip, of course
<crdlb> ?
<crdlb> whoops
<crdlb> keboard slip
<sparr> since feisty has released, i need to update my sources to refer to gutsy to get new package versions, yes?
<crdlb> only if you want a broken system :)
<sparr> if thats how it has to be
* sparr misses debian incoming
<sparr> id rather have half new packages and half broken packages than all old working packages
<sparr> the packaging timeline for ubuntu is almost the only thing i regret about switching
<crdlb> I think mildly sane people usually wait until alpha 1 or so :)
<sparr> and go weeks or months without any updates?
<Pumpernickel> We're not addicted to updates, see.
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu+1.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-boot] 
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-ops]  Welcome to #ubuntu-ops - Home of the operators for official K/X/Ed/Ubuntu channels. Questions, requests and complaints about Ubuntu related channels and their people can be filed here"
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu+1]  Please read the topic. Especially if things are broken!
<RAOF> Would you believe it?  update-manager is not yet able to handle a gutsy dist-upgrade :)
<zaggynl> heh
<zaggynl> there is a dist after gutsy yet?
<Hobbsee> no
<zaggynl> How is the current state of gutsy?
<zaggynl> In terms of stability
<Hobbsee> depends on the wind direction
<zaggynl> heh, wind direction, secret codename of gutsy gibbon is mary poppins? :D
<Enverex> What is the definition of a "production system" anyway?
<Tomcat_> # that which is manufactured or is ready for manufacturing in volume (as opposed to a prototype or conceptual model)
<Tomcat_>     This is the final production model.
<Tomcat_> :-)
<Enverex> Ah... doubt many people use those unless you're head "Hard drive prepping guy" at Dell or something
<Enverex> Any particular reason the kernel-generic package isn't linked to the latest .22 package available in the repos yet?
<Enverex> (and the .22 image isn't linked to the modules packages either)
<Hobbsee> Enverex: one which you need to work on any given day
<Enverex> Hobbsee, That makes more sense, heh
<Rossimo-work> could I ask a question or two about remastering an ubuntu cd?
<zaggynl> just ask
<zaggynl> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Rossimo-work> i'm adding extra packages to the fiesty alt cd, and the deb repo on the cd seems to be building correctly, but when I test the CD, it tells me the Release file is broken
<Rossimo-work> "unable to determine distrobution" is the error
<Rossimo-work> i'm following the wiki customization guide (which is tailored towards dapper)
<Rossimo-work> is there anything beyond the wiki that i need to know for fiesty?
<Rossimo-work> feisty*
<gnomefreak> Rossimo-work: this channel is not for feisty or building cds please see #ubuntu-motu maybe they can help more
<Rossimo-work> ok
<Enverex> Is there anything wrong with the .22 kernel packages and deps at the moment?
<gnomefreak> Enverex: not everything is ready for kernel (it hasnt been upgraded yet)
<terlmann> I need some help .. I have an old cd drive I use and It will not mount windows disks anymore since installing vmware... matter of fact it won't mount any at all...
#ubuntu+1 2007-05-16
<lasking> upgrade to 7.10  safe?
<crimsun> if you're asking, then probably not.
<lasking> thank you
<crimsun> running the development branch is perilous at times.  You get what you pay for.
<Amaranth> looking for someone to test my compiz-0.5.0+git20070514 packages
<Amaranth> no brave folks around, eh?
<Amaranth> oh well, you'll all get it in a couple days hopefully :)
<_emet_> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule Support in #ubuntu+1
<ToHellWithGA> _emet_: holla
<_emet_> hi
<ToHellWithGA> are you trying it out yet?
<_emet_> anyone know gutsy launchpad
<_emet_> not yet
<ToHellWithGA> the xfce side of things is pretty broken, but the gnome stuff is mostly ok
<ToHellWithGA> and the new CLI stuff is champ
<_emet_> I'm prob going to install it when the first alpha comes out
<ToHellWithGA> dist-upgrade
<ToHellWithGA> :)
<ToHellWithGA> more things break if you don't start fresh
<ToHellWithGA> then you can find/report more bugs
<_emet_> true
<_emet_> I might do it with this install
<_emet_> seems gutsy is going to have an install-time option to only install open source things
<ToHellWithGA> oh yeah, that's gonna rock
<BHSPitMonkey> does that obsolete gnewsense?
<ToHellWithGA> that'd be cool
<ToHellWithGA> more unity is good, right?
<BHSPitMonkey> yeah
<Toma-> I hope theres no political banter in the installer :(
<ToHellWithGA> i know it's not a big step of windows setup, but i really like not having to read/agree to a license to install ubuntu
<ToHellWithGA> i feel really free when i'm not bothered with paperwork like that
<ToHellWithGA> little things like that, they only take a moment not to do... but they feel so great
<DanaG> Is there anything significantly new in Gutsy, so far?
<ToHellWithGA> yeah
<ToHellWithGA> the build toolchain
<ToHellWithGA> also i think rtorrent is new
<ToHellWithGA> although it could be updated in feisty as well
<DanaG> I can back up my Feisty system on a whim, and dist-upgrade; however, now may be too early.
<ToHellWithGA> some new buils of gnome and xfce stuff
<ToHellWithGA> you can dist-upgrade and dist-downgrade
<crimsun> the shiniest stuff right now is under the hood, namely Linux.
<ToHellWithGA> i mean if you switch your sources back, you should be able to go back
<crimsun> or Pidgin if that floats your boat.
<DanaG> I added Pidgin to Feisty already.
<DanaG> I did a dpkg --force-depends-version
<ToHellWithGA> there's still "gaim-text" instead of "pidgin-text"
<ToHellWithGA> was that project abandoned or was the link just forgotten?
<DanaG> then since it kept wanting to remove the package, I removed the info about Pidgin from /var/lib/dpkg/status
<BHSPitMonkey> I think pidgin's text client is to have a new name
<ToHellWithGA> i hope it is called dove
<ToHellWithGA> for being the same as a pigeon but with a nicer public image
<BHSPitMonkey> whatever it is, it's been announced
<DanaG> Finch.
<BHSPitMonkey> the public isn't who uses text IM clients
<BHSPitMonkey> Finch.
<DanaG> Oh, and preferences are stored in .purple.
<DanaG> Good luck trying to find that one, looking for .pidgin
<DanaG> "Pidgin", I get -- it's a play on "pidgin" and "pigeon",
<tonyyarusso> How is pidgin a play on pidgin?  That makes no sense...
<DanaG> but I disagree with "finch" and "purple" -- where's the coherence?  But the Gaim, er, Pidgin devs don't seem to want to change anything now.
<DanaG> look on Wikipedia.
<DanaG> At least with Beryl, you have that and Emerald and Heliodor and Aquamarine.  Those are all various gems.
<ToHellWithGA> buhbye.  goodnight.
<DanaG> I still sometimes think Gusty as Gutsy.  Er, the other way around.  Aack, I just did it then, too.
<Ademan> sorry, totally off topic, but #ubuntu is sort of ignoring me,  my friend's got a laptop with 128mb system ram, and I'm debating between reccomending ubuntu or xubuntu.  I found that xfce is a little lacking in the user friendlyness and i sorta would rather have him have a good first experience with ubuntu, but on the other hand, i dunno if 128mb is enough to run GNOME at any sort of reasonable speed, what do you guys think? (i'm
<Ademan> going to reccomend the alternate install cd either way)
<tonyyarusso> I'd go XFCE on that - it will run Gnome, but not ideally.
<Ademan> hrm, apparently it's a 1.8ghz proccessor though, i'm half tempted to have him install ubuntu, and then just install xfce if it's too sluggish
<tonyyarusso> That works too
<Ademan> i really want him to get psyched about linux, and i never felt xfce was nearly as user friendly as GNOME
<Ademan> well, certain annoyances, like not being able to easily create launchers from launchers in the main menu
<Ademan> either way, i guess that's a sane route
<tonyyarusso> ya
<_4strO> yop yop
<[phaedrus] > whats the command to prepend to command lines, when you dont want the process to quit after a ssh session?
<crdlb> screen ?
<[phaedrus] > the nohup thing
<[phaedrus] > how do you add it?
<[phaedrus] > alright... figured it out...
<[phaedrus] > just had to add nohup before the command
<[phaedrus] > memory blurrss
<farion> hello, how can i compile the source package of linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22?
<farion> i get the source-code with "apt-get source linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22" - then i extract it, but in there are only three directories (debian, ubuntu, ubuntu-firmware) - how can I add/patch them to my kernel-source
<terlmann> ok..
<terlmann> I need some help
<terlmann> I want to do something weird
<terlmann> I want to :
<terlmann> make a ntfs partition Inside of a ext3 ojne
<terlmann> one*
<terlmann> and boot into it from grub
<terlmann> is there a way to do this ?
<Pumpernickel> "Inside" an ext3 one?
<Pumpernickel> Could you be a bit more descriptive?
<gnomefreak> terlmann: not likely to be inside an ext3 but make a new partition that is ntfs
<terlmann> can't
<terlmann> inside
<terlmann> yes
<terlmann> make a large file , mark it read only to the ext3 system(ubuntu) , and give grub some commands
<gnomefreak> no partitions are just that you cant have one inside another
<Pumpernickel> You can do that, somewhat, with Qemu, but I'm pretty sure you can't boot to it from Grub.
<Pumpernickel> Qemu handles that itself.
<terlmann> well grub cannot directly adress the host hardware
<gnomefreak> although there are limits on what ext3 can have in way of size
<terlmann> There is A way , somehow, somewhere
<gnomefreak> terlmann: also remember this channel is only for gutsy topics please see #ubuntu for your needs
<terlmann> can't grub read a partition's data
<gnomefreak> grub reads kernel
<terlmann> yea, well, I am, , ya know , gutsy alright
<gnomefreak> and boot parameters
<terlmann> well, what if a bootloader could read the partition ?
<gnomefreak> terlmann: it reads the partition but if there isnt a boot parameter set it cant boot it and will give you a not found error
<terlmann> well, can we give it some god-like parameters ?
<gnomefreak> terlmann: your going way outside the relem of support at this point. and if you are using gutsy dont attempt it
<terlmann> yep, I am going off the charts
<gnomefreak> terlmann: your better off asking in #ubuntu-offtopic see if someone knows there but it way outside support issue at this point
<terlmann> does gutsy even have a herd one out yet ?
<gnomefreak> terlmann: no
<gnomefreak> and it wont be herd
<terlmann> ehehe
<terlmann> so who is complaining ? (there isn't anything for this channel to support , yet ;-) )
<farion> is there a 2.6.22 smp-kernel in gutsy?
<Toma-> -gei=mp
<Toma-> err
<Toma-> -generic = smp
<farion> ah okay, and the 386 is the one without?
<Toma-> yep
<farion> okay, next question
<farion> i do "apt-get source -b linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22"
<farion> are the compiled modules for the ubuntu kernel or for (my own) running kernel?
* PriceChild wonders why all his fonts are wierd
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: because everyone elses is also on gutsy
<PriceChild> Pardon?
<PriceChild> I saw this on Feisty once and I think a reboot fixed whatever it is...
* PriceChild notices xserver-xorg-core get updated to 1.3 but not xserver-xorg or any others...
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: they are comming. with gutsy reboot wont help (maybe a little) depening on what packages you have wait for fonts to get updated
<PriceChild> Hehe
<PriceChild> I'm impatient :)
<PriceChild> erm....
<PriceChild> right click adjust date and time... tells me my platform isn't supported
<PriceChild> hehe I'm loving gutsy already :D
<PriceChild> feisty's been boring for a couple of months, this is much better :)
<gnomefreak> because gutsy isnt in the list (most likely hasnt been merged yet)
<PriceChild> hehe yeah
<Amaranth> PriceChild: hey, now you can test my compiz packages :)
<PriceChild> I can yes
<Amaranth> PriceChild: http://dev.realistanew.com/compiz/packages
<PriceChild> Is this gonna mess up my upgrades.... /me looks at versioning
<Hobbsee> ooh, new X stuff being uploaded
<PriceChild> hehe yeah i got -core earlier
<PriceChild> already been stomping my feet impatiently wanting the resto f it
<PriceChild> I just got a big red error from gdebi about broken cache etc. etc. and got scared Amaranth!
<Amaranth> PriceChild: compiz-core has a Breaks on compiz-extra
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: yeah, xserver 1.3, here we come
<PriceChild> yeah its all fine
<PriceChild> fixing it now
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: yeah it means breakage!!!
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: woo!
* gnomefreak cant wait
* gnomefreak wonders what happened to binary NEW :(
<PriceChild> Amaranth, something's not right... :P
<PriceChild> window decorators not working...
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: it's probably waiting
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: what about it?
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: that it's so big?
<Amaranth> upgrade all of them, start metacity, kill emerald and gtk-window-decorator, start compiz
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: it hasnt gone through
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: archive admins may not be here
* gnomefreak just waiting for it
<gnomefreak> ah good point
<PriceChild> Amaranth, i'm just getting seg faults
<Amaranth> PriceChild: maybe you should build it on your own :)
<Amaranth> check the src dir
<PriceChild> Amaranth, you're the one that told me to test your packages! :P
<Amaranth> heh
<Amaranth> i mean build from the source package
* PriceChild embarrasses himself remembering how to build
<Amaranth> PriceChild: pdebuild ftw
<PriceChild> pdeuild?
<PriceChild> I should know these thigns...
<PriceChild> right doing it atm...
<Amaranth> PriceChild: btw, you must already have the pango update
<Amaranth> that fixes the synaptic crashes, iirc
<PriceChild> yeah :)
* gnomefreak finds doing it without pbuilder is easier atleast to me
* PriceChild creates a gutsy pbuilder and starts
<PriceChild> Why is this pbuilder taking ages to create?
* PriceChild growls
<gnomefreak> chroot!!!!!!
<gnomefreak> ;)
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: why are you recreating?  dont you have one from feisty?
<PriceChild> Nope
<PriceChild> not that i know of anyway
<PriceChild> I've switched mirror and its zooming along now :)
<PriceChild> main mirrors must be getting hit... :s
<PriceChild> Amaranth, i forgot to install your libs.... :P
<Amaranth> hahaha
<Amaranth> yeah, that'll do it
* PriceChild tries again
<PriceChild> just noticed after finishing the pbuild
<Amaranth> should probably make the compiz-gnome and compiz-kde packages have versioned dependencies
<PriceChild> yeah that's working nicely now :)
<PriceChild> even if I _HATE_ the defaults :P
<PriceChild> I haven't used wall yet... I need to build something that has that
<PriceChild> why doesn't desktop-effects do its own menu entry...
<nzk> Why is Feisty so UNGODLY slow for me...
<nzk> I am running Xchat, Rhythmbox, Pidgin, and Firefox. My load average is FOUR.
<crimsun> I recommend you install systemtap and investigate further.
<crimsun> it may be as simple as (re)activating DMA.
<crimsun> or you may need to feed the hamsters inside your machine.  They do tire after a few thousands run o' the wheel, you know.
<Hobbsee> nzk: the topic.
<Hobbsee> nzk: and clearly, the answer is "because it hates you"
<nzk> I'm using Feisty
<nzk> Not Gutsy
<Hobbsee> yes.  hence, it's offtopic
<nzk> Well, I can't really go into Ubuntu so I don't have much of a choice
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu+1 2007-05-17
<gnomefreak> !envyu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envyu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> !envy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MugginsM> I have to say, I'm disappointed in Gutsy so far. it's all far too stable
<MugginsM> I've had to compile and install firefox-trunk just to get my need for crashiness satisfied
<crimsun> MugginsM: orly?  Well, just sudo rm /boot/{initrd,vmlinu}*
<crimsun> then you'll have plenty of fun
<Toma-> get rid of stdc++
<Toma-> :D
<gortiz> any one knows why my x-server is crashed after my last upgrade?
<gortiz> I have updated xserver-xorg and after the reboot it doesn't recognize the fglrx drivers....
<gortiz> I have also updated the restricted drivers using aptitude.. but it doesn't change..
<gortiz> the only way to make x work is use the xorg-ati drivers..
<gortiz> any fix for it?
<Hobbsee> gortiz: wait, i guess?
<Hobbsee> it's an x transition - it's going to break
<gortiz> ok Hobbsee, I'll wait..
<gortiz> it is not a problem.. i think that it was a bug.. but if it is only for a transition it's ok..
<gortiz> :)
<gortiz> thanks.
<gortiz> see you later..
<gortiz> bye
<hyper_ch> hiho, do Gutsy images already exist?
<Hobbsee> no
<hyper_ch> Hobbsee: how to get gutsy then? alter the sources?
<Hobbsee> yes
<ccooke> How broken is it, so far?
<Hobbsee> ccooke: somewhat.
<Hobbsee> knetworkmanager stuff is broken
<Hobbsee> but workaroundabel
<Hobbsee> s/el/le/
<humbolto> Is pulseaudio going to replace esd totally in gusty? Gnome project does make the switch, doesn't it? Or already has.
<Pumpernickel> humbolto: If upstream switches, I can't see the Ubuntu devs maintaining an older branch without a very good reason.
<soc> does someone know when the current updates to X are finished?
<soc> what are the plans: Xorg 7.2 + xserver 1.3 or Xorg 7.3 + xserver 1.4?
<soc> jemand da?
<Hobbsee> "when they're done"
#ubuntu+1 2007-05-18
<cypherdelic_> hello
<cypherdelic_> im currently upgrading packets to gutsy
<cypherdelic_> lets rock
<cypherdelic> my synaptic and apt-get are crippled because of havp. i cant either install, nor remove it or update and and blocking me from updating to gutsy
<cypherdelic> the preremoval script flunc me out because havp does not even is running
<cypherdelic> because filesystem is not in mandatory mode
<cypherdelic> so i edited /etc/fstab and added ,mand right after errors=remount-ro
<cypherdelic> but it's still the same
<cypherdelic> please help
<cypherdelic> UUID=a4e89dae-348f-4d5d-90e0-da29f660fbcc /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro,mand 0       1
<cypherdelic> Starting havp: Starting HAVP Version: 0.82
<cypherdelic> Filesystem not supporting mandatory locks!
<cypherdelic> On Linux, you need to mount filesystem with "-o mand"
<cypherdelic> Exiting..
<gnomefreak> !info havp gutsy
<ubotu> havp: HTTP Anti Virus Proxy. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.85-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 153 kB, installed size 932 kB
<gnomefreak> cypherdelic: get rid of it off your pc its not installed on mine
<gnomefreak> cypherdelic: your upgrade is failing due to broken gutsy
<gnomefreak> hint dont upgrade yet
<cypherdelic> it was exactly the same error with feisty i swear to all goddamn it-gods EXACTLY
<gnomefreak> cypherdelic: cant be since hapv doesnt exist in feisty
<gnomefreak> cypherdelic: unless you installed it from unofficial repos or unofficial deb
<cypherdelic> so why was that message annoying me for weeks????
<gnomefreak> cypherdelic: you most likely have a mixed system
<cypherdelic> i just want to uninstall remove clean eliminate any of it
<gnomefreak> cypherdelic: some gutsy packages with some feisty packages
<cypherdelic> not to upgrade
<gnomefreak> cypherdelic: i suggest you install feisty from ISO and wait to upgrade to gutsy for a while
<gnomefreak> mixed system == no going backwards
<cypherdelic> gnomefreak: I am running Feisty
<gnomefreak> cypherdelic: with gutsy packages
<cypherdelic> please listen carefully
<cypherdelic> no
<cypherdelic> NO no no
<gnomefreak> !info havp feisty
<ubotu> havp: HTTP Anti Virus Proxy. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.82-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 139 kB, installed size 880 kB
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm
<cypherdelic> please listen for one secand
<cypherdelic> +i WANT to update, but at the moment i DIDN'T, listen
<cypherdelic> apt-get downloaded 260mb
<cypherdelic> packages from gutsy
<gnomefreak> cypherdelic: ok look if your on feisty leave the word gutsy out of your questions and bring it back to #ubuntu. DO NOT UPGRADE YET
<cypherdelic> only downloaded to cashe
<jrib> .85 is a gutsy version
<gnomefreak> cypherdelic: than sudo apt-get auto-clean
<gnomefreak> cypherdelic: make sure you do that before you run dpkg
<jrib> cypherdelic: at this point you can try various hacks to force things, but I'd strongly recommend you make backups now
<gnomefreak> cypherdelic: hint gutsy is broken dont upgrade to it. fix your feisty install and call it a day downloading packages is one step the way you dont want to go
<cypherdelic> you expect me what i wanna do, you dont know me
<gnomefreak> cypherdelic: im warning you as i have 2 gutsy systems
<gnomefreak> and im packaging for gutsy
<gnomefreak> this is not really a support channel at this point since there is nothing really to support.
<cypherdelic> im getting a bowner of installing bleeding edge, ok?
<cypherdelic> boner
<gnomefreak> cypherdelic: it looks like its erroring on setting up btw
<cypherdelic> i was with feisty from alpha
<gnomefreak> cypherdelic: heres a hint hack it until it removes and uninstalls than try again. im assuming you know how to do that since you want to run gutsy
<gnomefreak> if you dont know how man apt-get and man dpkg
<gnomefreak> s/ how man/how than man
<cypherdelic> i already tried force-yes and ignore-various, no effect
<cypherdelic> i know how to use 'man' i already did, thats why i came here
<gnomefreak> doesnt remember a force-yes
<gnomefreak> i do remember a --force-all
<gnomefreak> or a dpkg -r package
<gnomefreak> or apt-get remove --purge package
<gnomefreak> sudo dpkg --config -a
<gnomefreak> and a few others you may need to run. but again its not advisable to upgrade as more than likely in the next few days you will lose X and a few other things
<gnomefreak> but do as you wish but you were warned before hand
<cypherdelic> doesnt work packe is inconsistant
<gnomefreak> cypherdelic: hence the part where me and jrib said "hack it"
<gnomefreak> hint find everyplace it was installed to find the files to edit or remove
<cypherdelic> dont be phylosific
<gnomefreak> cypherdelic: im being serious nothing more
<Jordan_U> cypherdelic, Your problem is probably in /etc/init.d/havp
<cypherdelic> i can imagine thousand things of hacking but definetly NOT hacking an inconsitent package
<cypherdelic> i have no idea
<cables> Where can I find a roadmap/list of planned changes or particular areas of focus for Gutsy?
<gnomefreak> problem is caused by a broken package
<Jordan_U> cypherdelic, You may be able to make dpkg happy by simply moving that file and putting a blank one in it's place
<gnomefreak> cypherdelic: Jordan_U gave you a place to start looking
<cypherdelic> Jordan_U: that file exist thats not the problem
<jrib> cables: check the specs on launchpad
<cypherdelic> i looked there before
<jrib> cypherdelic: read the script that's failing
<cypherdelic> please dont talk to me like a noob or a kid
<cables> jrib, where on Launchpad would I find it?
<cypherdelic> come to the point and make it clear
<jrib> cables: "blueprints"
<cables> cypherdelic, you're using VERY alpha software, and you're upset by a bug. You've got to be patient.
<gnomefreak> cypherdelic: 20:26 <        Jordan_U > cypherdelic, You may be able to make dpkg happy by  simply moving that file and putting a blank one in  it's place
<gnomefreak> its not alpha yet
<gnomefreak> it hasnt been released for public use
<cypherdelic> cables:  definetly using final software
<cables> gnomefreak, well, then below Alpha.
<cypherdelic> hey im with feisty final
<cypherdelic> i have a package that i cant uninstall
<cables> Why are you here then?
<Jordan_U> cypherdelic, Try commenting out lines 36 and 37
<cypherdelic> I already found the script thats making problems
<cypherdelic> i posted the link
<cables> cypherdelic, why were you sent to this channel if you're using Feisty?
<Jordan_U> cypherdelic, The link you posted to me what just the output from apt
<jrib> cables: he tried to upgrade to gutsy
<Jordan_U> s/what/was
<cypherdelic> i believe some of you just throwing their standard issuefixies out dont care if it is usefull or not
<cypherdelic> yes
<cables> cypherdelic, I wouldn't call it "feisty final" if it's a half-upgraded and broken system.
<cypherdelic> Jordan_U: so would you please tell me how to put my ext3 to mandatory mode?
<Jordan_U> cypherdelic, Have you tried commenting out line 36 and 37 in /etc/inti.d/havp and running apt-get install ?
<cypherdelic> that i can start havp finally
<cypherdelic> as i asked at the very beginning
<Jordan_U> cypherdelic, That should at least let you remove havp
<cypherdelic> and then getting the preremoval script stop it
<cypherdelic> and im fine, your fine
<cypherdelic> i can go on shoout my os with gutsy, please dont care
<gnomefreak> cypherdelic: did you run mv /etc/init.d/havp /etc/init.d/havp.1 yet with sudo? and see if it fixed your problem?
<Jordan_U> cypherdelic, Have you tried commenting out line 36 and 37 in /etc/inti.d/havp and running apt-get install ?
<Jordan_U> cypherdelic, That should let you remove the package
<cables> Is there any way to get Gutsy ISOs, or are they not built yet? I'd like to try it in VMware. (Did I already ask this? I scrolled up and it doesn't look like it, but I remember asking)
<gnomefreak> cables: not buiolt yet
<gnomefreak> built*
<Hobbsee> cables: doesnt work.
<gnomefreak> cables: we are working through an X merge atm now is not a good time
<cables> ok
<cables> could I try it by upgrading from Feisty, or are the repos incomplete?
<gnomefreak> not to mention the kernel merges
<catid> omg SLUB should not be in the stable kernel =(
<gnomefreak> cables: incomplete as there are gutsy and feisty packages mixed and alot of things wont work until rebuilt
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: it's working okay, for the most part
<catid> it BUG()s on my usb webcam
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: my machine hasnt blown up all morning
<cables> gnomefreak, ok, thanks for your info
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: i have 2 gutsy systmes
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: but i've had to fix some things in it, yes.
<Hobbsee> right
<Jordan_U> cables, You can try it but it will probably fail miserably, should be fun as long as it's just a VM :)
<catid> and it makes e1000 ethernet cards lag the whole computer on tx
<cables> Hobbsee, how often does your machine deflagrate?
<gnomefreak> plus a number of chroots
<Hobbsee> cables: deflagrate?
<gnomefreak> break maybe he means
<catid> Hobbsee: destroy flags
<cables> Hobbsee, burn up, explode, blow up :)
<gnomefreak> im not sure the meaning of that word either
<cypherdelic> Jordan_U: no that didnt work
<cables> ooh was I using that word incorrectly?
<catid> cables: conflagrate perhaps?
<cypherdelic> uninstall didnt work because its still inconsistant
<cables> aha
<gnomefreak> cypherdelic: you edited it with sudo ?
<cypherdelic> and install didnt work that way
<cables> the dictionary app says I'm right :)
<Hobbsee> cables: not most days.  depends.  depends how you define "break" too
<catid> cables wins
<gnomefreak> cables: im sure you are
<cypherdelic> of course as i said please dont handle me as a noob
<Jordan_U> cypherdelic, Sorry, I forgot the -f after install, ie, sudo apt-get -f install
<gnomefreak> cypherdelic: did you try the simple way yet?
* catid takes out an uzi and blows holes in SLUB.  Revenge!
<Jordan_U> cypherdelic, or sudo dpkg --configure -a
<gnomefreak> move the file it will regen itself during dpkg --config -a
<cypherdelic> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<gnomefreak> *should*
<catid> CFSv13 is more awesome than the rest
<Jordan_U> cypherdelic, Try commenting out lines 42 and 43 also
<catid> swap prefetch is slick too, they work great
* catid stops on SLUB again just for fun
<sparr> short of running my own repository mirror and keeping a symlink updated, is there any way to always use the latest ubuntu packages without updating my sources every few months?
<cypherdelic> im triha its generating my initramfs for gutsy kernel
<Hobbsee> sparr: no.  but you probably dont want to, either.
<gnomefreak> sparr: chroots but you wont get new kernels. maybe vmware but you dont have a gutsy ISO yet
<sparr> gnomefreak: huh?
<gnomefreak> sparr: gutsy chroot than install the new packages and use them. install gutsy in vmware when a good gutsy ISO is out
<Hobbsee> and yay @ people who ask the same thing in multiple channels...
<cypherdelic> gnomefreak: thanks it seem to work
<sparr> gnomefreak: i fail to see how that is at all relevant to my question
<cypherdelic> it finally updated havp
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: can we please place a sign on door that says man mv before upgrading
<gnomefreak> cypherdelic: i know it would. it has to regen itself upon starting
<gnomefreak> it regens itself with gutsys version
<cypherdelic> gnomefreak: thanks for your effort handling my bad constitution :)
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: sure, but no one will read it.
<gnomefreak> ^^^ helpfull things to know incase more breakage
<Jordan_U> cypherdelic, Note that havp isn't actually fixed, I just made dpkg stop complaining so you could remove it
<cypherdelic> germany is getting as crazy as usa im getting little more nervous every day :D
<gnomefreak> cypherdelic: now remove the old /etc/..... profile and you should be fine atleast for that issue
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: what's wrong with mv?
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: oh, as in, "make a backup"?
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: yep
<Hobbsee> right, eyah
<gnomefreak> failing file mv it start over
* Hobbsee didnt bother.
<cypherdelic> Jordan_U: it updated finally to a newer version so i think the init.d script was replaced wasnt it?
<Hobbsee> didnt have a CD, and the bandwidth was so good at UDS...
<Jordan_U> cypherdelic, Only if the script was changed, check it to be sure.
<cypherdelic> im going for a risky dist-upgrade now
<cypherdelic> i dont really care about havp
<jcole> cypherdelic: you should always pin before you add repos
<cypherdelic> as long as it is not annoying my with bugs during apt-get session im fine
<Hobbsee> jcole: pin what?
<jcole> Hobbsee: /etc/apt/preferences
<cypherdelic> jcole: why should i do that? that way is more fun
<catid> so does Ubuntu really use event-based startup with upstart?  why is everything still in init.d and not event.d?
<cypherdelic> all my data is on crypted volume
<Hobbsee> jcole: empty file
<cypherdelic> i have no fear
<jcole> cypherdelic: depends what your definition of fun is, lol
<cypherdelic> im a apprentice in it-systemengineer
<cypherdelic> and my collegues are the guys who cheat every certificate and doing lan all day, using vista
<jcole> Hobbsee: ya, it is by default, here's mine -> http://pastebin.ca/493948
<cypherdelic> i assume bleeding edge ubuntu to be FUN
<cypherdelic> :D :D :D
<Hobbsee> jcole: ah right
<catid> oh it is
<Hobbsee> cypherdelic: when it boots, yes.
<Hobbsee> cypherdelic: and when X works.
<sparr> i switch from release to bleeding edge every time i realize that bleeding edge has a package i need
<jcole> sparr: backports
<sparr> no way in hell am i waiting 6 months to get a version of [whatever]  that came out one day too late to make the last release
<sparr> jcole: if i felt like maintaining backports, i would just run gentoo
<cypherdelic> if not im trying again, im with 16mbit, i install, update, config everything in less then three hours
<catid> cypherdelic: you'll be amused for days trying to get your system to boot again.  whee
<catid> cypherdelic: it beats playing video games like all your windows frens
<cypherdelic> dont blame my entertainment education
<jcole> sparr: backports are unsupported packaged for older releases that are in newer releases
<jcole> packages*
<sparr> jcole: im well aware of that.
<sparr> i dont feel like compiling or packaging them, and no one is going to do it for me, so im stuck using the newer releases
<sparr> and pre-releases
<jcole> /info sparr
<jcole> heh
<sparr> im on gutsy now waiting for a new version of wine, actually
<Hobbsee> sparr: which is all good, assuming it boots.
* Hobbsee doesnt like having to chroot in because it's all borken.
<sparr> Hobbsee: assuming what boots?
<Hobbsee> sparr: gutsy.
<jcole> sparr: add the wine repos then
<Hobbsee> jcole: doesnt happen for the development version of ubuntu
<sparr> jcole: no.
<cypherdelic> catid: but in contrast to my interest my employer doesnt like my attidues, im kinda rebel
<jcole> sparr: http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<sparr> jcole: well, yes, but "no" in the sense that most apps dont have their own repos
<Hobbsee> btw, has anyone got the new polyester yet, and has it broken the entire world?
<jcole> sparr: if wine is your only reason not to run a stable ubuntu, then you can use that repo
<Hobbsee> i uploaded it this morning
<sparr> it isnt
<sparr> hundreds of programs are
<sparr> 99s of which dont have repos of their own
<catid> cypherdelic: you should play to that.  come in with a headband on, on your motorcycle, wearing chains and put your feet up on desk smoking a cigarette, then spend the whole day trying to get gutsy booting on your laptop, while making dirty gestures at the receptionist
<cypherdelic> the little microsoft, cisco, skulls&bones was a too small ocean for my interests
<sparr> Hobbsee: i never said i was (dist-)upgrading to gutsy, im not crazy
<Hobbsee> sparr: ahh, right.
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: i havent seen it. is it stuck in NEW like everything else?
<Hobbsee> sparr: one of the archive guys had to chroot into his system 6 times in the first couple of months of feisty development
<gnomefreak> once iceape gets the push out of NEW i can start on dapper backports
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: dont think so...no new binary....there was nothing in there yesterday
<sparr> im just installing a few gutsy packages on top of a mostly-feisty system
<sparr> the packages i need, and their dependencies
<cypherdelic> catid: i dont get your point, you think its waste of time?
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: for gutsy, that is
<catid> cypherdelic: =P
<sparr> hell, probably a mostly-edgy system
<sparr> i dont think i did a dist-upgrade to feisty
<gnomefreak> i heard iceape was in binary NEW and i know its stuck in source NEW. alot of the guys had holiday today i heard so i didnt ping anyone today
<catid> feisty dist-upgrade was slick..  just a few broken things on boot
<gnomefreak> germany/NL/dutch holiday
<sparr> with debian i did dist-upgrade on a regular basis, but with ubuntu it doesnt seem worth it
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: i'm of the opinion that the link is broken, or something - it does look suspiciously empty
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: there must be a way on LP to find source new, too...
<gnomefreak> very possible that could be why everything is stuck
<cypherdelic> The normal gutsy packages are already installed, no problems, now the dist-uprade and reboot with kernel 2.6.22
<gnomefreak> there was i had it. i looked at it the other day
<gnomefreak> cypherdelic: before running dist-upgrade run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<cypherdelic> i did
<cypherdelic> :)
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: the output link being broken wouldnt mean the queue is lost - just unaccessible.
<Hobbsee> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<gnomefreak> yes but that means they cant push anything right?
<Hobbsee> to us, not to them
<Hobbsee> they have ssh
<gnomefreak> ah
* Hobbsee wonders if one can install grub onto an active partition, while one is running the cd...
<gnomefreak> well that was the only thing i could think of for having such a slow day with upgrades
<Hobbsee> er, while one is actually running the system
<cypherdelic> my german school's teaching ciscos ACL instead of open standards ip firewalls, just because they get the extreme expensive routers, that are so famous for corporates, a little cheaper.
<cypherdelic> i knew firewall principles from iptables, ACL, was no prob, but in the other way, no one of my classmates does know how to set up a priceless firewall that is more secure than cisco proprietary
<cypherdelic> muha
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: polester was updated
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: yes.  :)
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: does it cause ZOMG BREAKAGE?
<gnomefreak> i havent booted to kde yet
<Hobbsee> right
<gnomefreak> will check in morning
<Hobbsee> guess i'll find out soon enough
<Hobbsee> seeing as it got uploaded to both debian and ubuntu this morning.
#ubuntu+1 2007-05-19
<mphill> the update today seems to have broken my X11.  I re-ran the nvidia installer but i keep getting the error failed to load module "nvidia"  (module does not exist).  I have the nv module in the restricted like as well. any ideas?
<fignew> mphill: what version of ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> fignew: hes running gutsy if he got X updates
<fignew> that's what I figured... just wanted to make sure :/
<DanaG> Argh, with Gutsy, all my virtual consoles are blank.
<DanaG> Where should I look first for a cause?
<Hobbsee> DanaG: no idea, but i cant reproduce that
<DanaG> hmm, I have vga=792; perhaps I should try 791 instead.
<DanaG> Does Splashy work, and is it worth bothering with?
<Hobbsee> no idea, sorry
<DanaG> Also, even in Feisty, my suspend recently stopped working.  I think it was a BIOS update that did it -- from 72.11 to 72.14 -- look at http://www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/gateway_pa6_bios_7214.txt
<fignew> DanaG: What exactly happens when you try to suspend/resume?
<fignew> does it have trouble during the suspending part or the resuming part?
<DanaG> Resuming.
<DanaG> It shows some hard drive activity, but then freezes.
<fignew> does the screen ever turn back on?
<DanaG> For a few seconds, I'll be able to toggle my Wireless LED (it's BIOS-controlled), but soon after, it freezes.
<fignew> try turning on/off the LCD with the FN button on the kbd
<fignew> also try switching outputs
<DanaG> It's a super-lock -- the BIOS seems to have crashed at that point.
<fignew> hmm
<DanaG> Also, even Windows XP has issues -- I'll put the laptop into suspend-to-ram and put it in my bag, and later I'll find that it's randomly woken up on its own and frozen at the same sort of black screen.
<fignew> have you tried suspending it from ubuntu & suspending it with the kbd button?
<fignew> gah, sounds like one heck of a crappy BIOS :(
<DanaG> Vista works fine.  I guess Gateway broke XP to get Vista to work.
<DanaG> Time to try the old BIOS.  I linked to the changelog earlier.
<DanaG> "Disable all about "in_standy" function."
<fignew> yea :(
<DanaG> Hold on, I'll have to boot Windows to flash the BIOS.
<DanaG> Okay, downgrading BIOS didn't fix it, but I haven't tried without uswsusp.
<DanaG> Also, booting my older custom kernel with no builtin framebuffer drivers gives me all consoles.
<fignew_> software suspend should be unnecessary
<DanaG> What I had found to work best was Suspend2.
<tritium> anybody found a way to correct for overscan with nvidia drivers?
* tritium wonders how important it is for /var/lib/mythtv to be xfs...
<fignew> tritium: not necessary
<fignew> tritium: though, XFS does kick some major butt
<tritium> fignew: ext3 is sufficient?
<fignew> yes
<tritium> xfs is good for large files?
<fignew> not as fast though
<fignew> tritium: exactly
<tritium> I'm too lazy to partition
<tritium> fignew: thanks :)
<fignew> lol, you could set XFS as /
<fignew> be cool like me ;)
<fignew> wouldn't do it on a computer without a UPS though
<tritium> Ah, interesting...
<tritium> Do you notice a big performance difference?
<tritium> I currently have ext3 / and /var/lib/mythtv as xfs, but I'm reinstalling.
<fignew> tritium: hmmm
<fignew> hard to tell
<fignew> but benchmarks are pretty impressive :)
<fignew> lol
<tritium> Yeah, maybe I'll research a bit before I decide :)
<tritium> Thanks, buddy.
<fignew> ext3 is fine though :)
<tritium> I wonder what mythbuntu will be doing by default.
<fignew> the biggest difference if I remember correctly is delete speed
<fignew> not that XFS is fast at deleting stuff, ext3 is slow ;)
<tritium> Oh, that's no big deal to me...
<tritium> Well, take care.  I'm shutting down...
<DanaG> Odd, I tried to modprobe -r dock, and the kernel froze.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and my iAudio6 shows up as a USB Mass Storage device even when it's in MTP mode.  Why is that?
<DanaG> I usually use UMS mode, but I wanted to try MTP just for the heck of it.
<DanaG> Is there a nice easy-to-find list of new (not just updated/upgraded) packages since Feisty?
<RAOF> Hm, interesting question.  Not that I know of.
<stdin> maybe on packages.ubuntu.com?
<DanaG> knetworkmanager: error while loading shared libraries: libnetworkstatus.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<RAOF> Hey, that one's *old*.  You mean it hasn't been fixed yet?
<DanaG> Let me try force-purging and reinstalling the networkstatus package.
<DanaG> Nope, still missing.
<RAOF> It's quite possible that it *hasn't* been fixed yet :)
<DanaG> Oh, and what are the "linux-ubuntu-modules" and "linux-backports-modules" packages?
<RAOF> Well, I believe the "backport" modules are exactly what they claim to be: backports of newer drivers onto the current kernel.  Obviously, they'll be empty for Gutsy, but they may start to accumulate stuff in Feisty.
<RAOF> No idea what the _ubuntu_ modules are, though.
* RAOF wills archive.ubuntu.com to provide more than 100Kb/sec
* DanaG points you to http://san1.csc.calpoly.edu
<DanaG> if you're in USA somewhere.
* RAOF is not.
<DanaG> dang.
<crdlb> RAOF: you can't use a local mirror?
<RAOF> And that's an actuall mirror of archive.ubuntu.com?  Because _au_.archive.ubuntu.com is perpetually out of date.
<DanaG> Still, any mirrors on the Internet2 thingy may be helpful.
<DanaG> san1 is sometimes out of date, however.  I put local mirrors above officials in sources.list, so locals take priority if not out of date.
<RAOF> Yeah, that's where au.archive.ubuntu.com is.  It's just that it's out of date :(
<DanaG> Right now aptitude is getting stuff from the official mirror.
<Hobbsee> RAOF: wont be fixed until next week.
<Hobbsee> RAOF: i fixed the qt gtk engine, though
<Hobbsee> DanaG: ^
<Hobbsee> DanaG: downgrade to the feisty versoin
* DanaG points at the old "make a QT theme of Human" spec.
<Hobbsee> unless i decide to be brave, and look at it myself
<RAOF> Hobbsee: Heh.  I *knew* someone kared about KDE :P
<Hobbsee> bah.  qtcurve works.  if you really want to introduce gtk to kde
<DanaG> me wishes he could always use the non-composite volume thingy.
<DanaG> I like Human-Ubuntulooks.
<Hobbsee> RAOF: it was a bad merge - riddell did it.  it involves kdepim, which is being upgraded to 3.5.7 anyway.
<DanaG> Amarok is almost the only KDE app I use.
<Hobbsee> RAOF: so it's more complicated than at first look
<RAOF> Ah, fair enough.
* Hobbsee --> back in a min
* crdlb doesn't even have qt installed
<Hobbsee> i've fixed a few other bits of kde though, so that's a start.
<Hobbsee> DanaG: just downgrade networkstatus to the feisty version, and you'll have no problem
<DanaG> I use knetworkmanager in Gnome, because it gives useful status info that nm-applet lacks.
* RAOF 's dist-upgrade pulls in all of texlive...
<RAOF> DanaG: Really?  Cool.  Such as?
<DanaG> IP address, AP MAC address, signal strength.
<crdlb> isn't there a dialog box with that?
<RAOF> Um...
<crdlb> in nm-applet
<RAOF> "Connection Information"
<RAOF> Lists all those things.  Well, except for the signal strength, because that's the tooltip of NM :)
<RAOF> Oh, no.  Not *AP* MAC address.
<DanaG> Find me the path of networkstatus under here, please......: http://san1.csc.calpoly.edu/ubuntu/ubuntu/pool/
<DanaG> Connection info seems to be new--ish.
<DanaG> dang, the SAN IS out of date.  http://san1.csc.calpoly.edu/ubuntu/ubuntu/dists/
<RAOF> But archive's sped up :)
<DanaG> I can't find networkstatus.
<asdfj> after upgrading to the latest ATI (AMD) fglrx driver, my X server won't start, anyone know anything about it?
<Hobbsee> wait for a fix?
<Hobbsee> it's the middle of an x transition, alst i knew
<asdfj> i see, anyone else have a problem or just me?
<Hobbsee> unlikely just you
<asdfj> alright, vesa driver works ok for now...no 3d goodness for a while
* DanaG wishes NVIDIA would release an accelerated FRAMEBUFFER driver.
<DanaG> Mmm, /me sets fb resolution to 80x50.
<DanaG> Pixels.
<asdfj> or ATI would release the open source driver they have been talking for a while ...
<DanaG> That's a quarter of 160x100, which is a quarter of 320x200, which is a quarter of 640x400, which is a quarter of 1280x800.
<asdfj> 80x50 - pixels or rows and columns?
<DanaG> Pixels.
<DanaG> It's fun to set it to ridiculously low resolution, and see how it scales.
<asdfj> and you can see it from far away as well I guess...
<DanaG> That requires nvidiafb, which for me only works with the nvidiafb i2c option disabled in my custom kernel.
<DanaG> I should take a picture of it.
<asdfj> how many characters can it fit per line?
<DanaG> Perhaps about three.
<DanaG> Or four.
<asdfj> that should be enough  ;-)
<DanaG> I wonder why my iAudio6 shows up as USB Mass Storage even when it's in MTP mode.
<DanaG> Oh, and when I was upgrading to Gutsy, I accidentally put "gusty" in my sources.list.
* DanaG predicts that will be a common issue.
<Hobbsee> DanaG: we had the same trouble with feisty and changelogs
<Hobbsee> DanaG: until they updated devscripts, iirc :P
<DanaG> heh, gusty.  It inspires childish jokes.
<DanaG> Also, it reminds me of Breezy.
* RAOF reminds himself not to play *too* much with compiz while dist-upgrading
<Hobbsee> RAOF: democracyplayer is on hte merge list.  do make sure you enjoy it.
* DanaG uses Beryl because the "Desktop Effects" panel is USELESS.
<RAOF> Learn how to use gconf-editor :P
<crdlb> gnome-compiz-manager is much better
<RAOF> And I'm not using *feisty's* compiz :P
<DanaG> Are you using the re-merged one?
<RAOF> Yup.
<DanaG> Beryl / Compiz have sort of gone out-of-sight, out-of-mind to me.
<RAOF> And actually writing some patches for it at the moment...
<RAOF> Hence, not a good idea to play with it *too* hard while dpkg is working :)
<DanaG> I still use 1.99999.whatever, because 2.0 breaks lamp + trans cube.
<DanaG> Deliberately.
<RAOF> Really?  I never got in to Beryl.  Except in a "why are they depleting *my* compiz development community, damnit!"
* RAOF should really finish sentences.
* DanaG often hits enter instead of apostrophe.  It
<DanaG> s damn annoying.
<crdlb> I do that all the time
<RAOF> Ah, awesome.  Aptitude hadn't finished downloading packages when I had to kill X.
* DanaG suggests running aptitude under screen.
<RAOF> That'd be an excellent idea.
<RAOF> Hm, I seem to have broken pulseaudio somewhere.
* DanaG wishes PulseAudio had a "let go of this device so I can modprobe -r its module" option.
* RAOF uses "killall pulseaudio" as exactly that option.
<DanaG> But then apps using it, such as Amarok, die.
<RAOF> Yeah.  Banshee doesn't like it very much when my remote pulseaudio server disappears either.
<DanaG> It also needs to show streams longer -- it's pretty durn hard to move Gaim and X11-bell when they pop up for fractions of a second.
<RAOF> It'd be nice if once a stream was played, it hung around indefiniately.
<DanaG> Oh, and if Amarok dies from PulseAudio dying, it won't start again for the rest of the session, it seems.
<DanaG> I oughtta file a bug on that.
<DanaG> Amarok: [Loader]  Amarok is taking a long time to load! Perhaps something has gone wrong?
<DanaG> And now anything that tries to touch PulseAudio dies.
<RAOF> Wow, texlive takes a long time to install.
<Hobbsee> DanaG: does amarok even *do* pulse audio?
<DanaG> Xine does.
<Hobbsee> ah right
<Hobbsee> DanaG: i'd be careful what bugs you file for amarok - they're not looking at kde3 anymore
<Hobbsee> DanaG: and lots of stuff has already changed for kde4
<DanaG> aah.
<DanaG> Remember the old "eft-theme.so" from the usplash-dev package?
<DanaG> I wish there were another nice theme like that one.
<DanaG> But I'm no artist.
<DanaG> module-alsa-source.c: *** ALSA-XRUN (capture) ***
<DanaG> Oh yay, I just got spammed by about 20 Gaim -- er, Pidgin, sounds.
<DanaG> Apparently they all accumulated in PulseAudio for over a minute.
<DanaG> I found a fun way of confusing PulseAudio:
<DanaG> Enable RTP receiver; enable sender with separate device and "loopback to local speakers"
<DanaG> then point an app to the RTSP sink and point the stream back into the sink.
<RAOF> Would you believe it?  Evolution isn't very happy running a in a hybrid 2.10/2.11 setup!
<DanaG> Apparently my confusing PulseAudio really DID break it.
<DanaG> The way to fix it: disable the stream receiver.
<Figaro> hi
<Figaro> need some advie on mac os x
<Figaro> advice
<Figaro> how do i do to install ubuntu on my mac
<magic_ninja> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<magic_ninja> !banshee
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<masquerade> I'm trying to get a package not available in any gutsy repositories but available in one for feisty to install. Is there any simple way to have apt consider feisty packages for installation?
<borschty> add the feisty repos
<masquerade> borschty, they are added
<masquerade> via /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ if that makes any difference
<borschty> then install the package
<masquerade> if it would install, I wouldn't be here asking for help
<soundray> masquerade: still here?
<masquerade> soundray, yes
<soundray> Haven't got gutsy, but I'll try to help.
<borschty> did you apt-get update?
<masquerade> I did, but I can try again to be certain
<soundray> oh, I must have missed a part...
<masquerade> borschty, aha, lessed the apt-get update output this time and its spitting back errors on the repository.
<borschty> maybe a typo?
<masquerade> DNS isn't resolving. Bleh.
<borschty> host archive.ubuntu.com
<borschty> archive.ubuntu.com has address 91.189.89.6
<masquerade> I've got it, thanks though. Seems to be working now
<masquerade> Switched back to OpenDNS, Comcast is really upsetting me again lately
<ToHellWithGA> i dunno what happend crimsun but my card is working with dmix
<ToHellWithGA> that m-audio card that i was fighting forever is now working flawlessly
<ToHellWithGA> i reinstalled feisty from the live CD that shipped to me after cleaning out all of the configuration files in my home directory and keeping just my documents
<ToHellWithGA> i appreciate all your help trying to troubleshoot it back in the day, man.  something yall did right in feisty (and now gutsy) has it working quite nicely
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu+1.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-boot] 
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-ops]  Welcome to #ubuntu-ops - Home of the operators for official K/X/Ed/Ubuntu channels. Questions, requests and complaints about Ubuntu related channels and their people can be filed here"
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu+1]  Please read the topic. Especially if things are broken!
<ondra> hi, I am a maintainer of a package in Debian, and I would like to write some info how to install it on ubuntu - it is in gutsy now - what is the intended way for ubuntu users to install a package from gutsy in feisty? (just adding the gutsy repository and apt-get -t gutsy install something ?)
<ToHellWithGA> ondra: i don't think there is an intended way
<ToHellWithGA> the closest thing would be a backport
<ToHellWithGA> a build using the feisty toolkit on a gutsy package with proper code modifications
<ToHellWithGA> does that make sense at all?
<ondra> I thought so - yes it does make sense
<ondra> but it's quite a lot of work, so I'll probably wait till the release of gutsy
<ondra> and just tell the users to wget the deb package and wajig install.
<ondra> because the apt-get -t gutsy could trigger a lot of packages to upgrade
<Hobbsee> ondra: they could do that, but it could break dependancies
<Hobbsee> ondra: assuming hte package works fine in feisty, without changes, you can just request a backport
<ToHellWithGA> Hobbsee: how would one do that?  just build it with the feisty toolchain?
<Hobbsee> ToHellWithGA: to check it works, then file a backport bug
<Hobbsee> !backport
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<ToHellWithGA> cheers
<ondra> I see - I think the backports is the intended way
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+b *!*@*/nzk]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu+1 2007-05-20
<unikon> Any idea if Pidgin will be on  Gutsy Gibbon or will it only be al old version of GAIM?
<Pumpernickel> It's already there.
<unikon> well its not under pidgin?
<Pumpernickel> http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/net/pidgin
<Hobbsee> unikon: sounds like your repos are borked.
<unikon> well its up to date i beleive
<unikon>  i havent had any past issues
<Hobbsee> sarah@LongPointyStick:~$ madison pidgin
<Hobbsee>     pidgin | 1:2.0.0+dfsg.1-3ubuntu1 | http://mirror.pacific.net.au gutsy/main Packages
<Hobbsee>     pidgin | 1:2.0.0+dfsg.1-3ubuntu1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main Packages
<Hobbsee>     pidgin | 1:2.0.0+dfsg.1-3ubuntu1 | http://mirror.pacific.net.au gutsy/main Sources
<Hobbsee>     pidgin | 1:2.0.0+dfsg.1-3ubuntu1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main Sources
<Hobbsee> it's there
<unikon> would i still be able to dl and install even though im using Dapper Drake 6.06 Xubuntu
<Hobbsee> well, if you're not running gutsy, then of course you're not goign to be able to find it in your repos
<Hobbsee> and no you will not.
<Hobbsee> the dependancies, etc, will have changed.
<unikon> ahh
<unikon> when will the release of Gutsy be?
<Hobbsee> see the /topic
<unikon> OCT 18th eh?
<Hobbsee> sounds about right
<DanaG> I rolled back to my Feisty backup.
<DanaG> I'll try Gutsy once it's in a later-than-infant stage.
<DanaG> But, I figured out something about my suspend issue:
<DanaG> with the 72.14 BIOS, even XP freezes on resume, in almost exactly the same way.
<Hobbsee> you got a new bios, and it's dying?
<Hobbsee> where'd you get teh new bios from?
<DanaG> I rolled back to an older BIOS; I'll try XP suspend later.
<DanaG> I got it from the Gateway site.
<DanaG> Here was the changelog -- the new was 72.14, the one I'm now on is 72.10.
<DanaG> http://www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/gateway_pa6_bios_7214.txt
<Hobbsee> DanaG: then i'd suggest you'd do better calling gateway, rather than asking here
* Hobbsee wonders if bios' are propriatory, and closed source...
<Hobbsee> (assuming you actually want anything done about it)
<ajmorris_> anyone successfully got the partial upgrade tool working?
<fuoco> i am using gutsy kernels on feisty. everything works well, but something broke in a specific kernel version - should i post a bug about it?
<crimsun> not unless you can reproduce it in gutsy.
<crimsun> we do not, by any stretch of any imagination, support running devel kernels on stable releases. :-)
<crimsun> that said, it's likely you will be able to reproduce it currently, since udev hasn't changed.
<Davo_Dinkum> Is Gutsy Gibbon aiming for FSF approval?
<crdlb> what they said was they were going to create a gnu-approved gutsy variant like gnusense
<crdlb> but regular gutsy won't be
<Davo_Dinkum> Is it available for download yet?
<crdlb> gutsy?
<Davo_Dinkum> Yeah
<crdlb> they're not even to the first alpha yet
<Davo_Dinkum> Oh right
<crdlb> which is apparently scheduled for june 7
<okapi> hello to all
<okapi> I just update from Kubuntu 6.10 and I am going crazy with 7.10...
<okapi> First how you change and set the root password from the system setting? Seems to not keep or save the setting...Anyone can help?
<feiy> somebody have readed the bug report:https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/115403
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 115403 in gnome-terminal "a key focus bug of the gnome-terminal in gutsy" [Low,Unconfirmed] 
<feiy> yes,who can tell me how can i find the posit where
<feiy> is bug generated!
<feiy> the bug got same in xfce,so is a keyborder driver bug,but in ubuntu feisty ,everything is work good
<feiy> ?
<DShepherd> you know what would be nice.. if synaptic (or equivalent) would have screenshots of some of the applications.. or course where applicable.. that would be supremely useful...
<gnomefreak> DShepherd: you mean little thumbnails when you choose or hover over a package name?
<DShepherd> gnomefreak, right..something like that..
<gnomefreak> and what about the people that complain its too slow now ;)
<DShepherd> gnomefreak, dont tell me it is there already
<DShepherd> gnomefreak, put it as an option... and turn if off by default..
<gnomefreak> DShepherd: i thought of that during dapper
<DShepherd> gnomefreak, some apps i just cant remember the exact name...
<DShepherd> gnomefreak, i have an idea what it does....
<gnomefreak> DShepherd: file a bug on it and give me bug # i will ping the devel about it
<DShepherd> gnomefreak, super .. kool
<gnomefreak> DShepherd: and remind me tuesday if you havent heard back from me. i will be out the better part of monday
<DShepherd> gnomefreak, kool
<DShepherd> gnomefreak, do you know of an app that highlights the cursor when the moving it after a long period of inactivity.. something like what Mac does...
<DShepherd> ?
<gnomefreak> no
<DShepherd> gnomefreak, ok. thanks
<gnomefreak> yw
<joe4444> is Rhythmbox in Feisty newer than the one included with Dapper?
<joe4444> there's a weird bug that stores invalid years in my iPod database with version 0.9.6
<gnomefreak> !info rhythmbox dapper
<ubotu> rhythmbox: music player and organizer for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.3.1-0ubuntu9 (dapper), package size 1759 kB, installed size 6332 kB
<gnomefreak> !info rhythmbox feisty
<ubotu> rhythmbox: music player and organizer for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 0.10.0-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 3281 kB, installed size 10748 kB
<gnomefreak> feistys is higher versio
<gnomefreak> version*
<joe4444> can i update it with dapper?
<gnomefreak> joe4444: not supported
<gnomefreak> joe4444: you would have to update your ubuntu version
<joe4444> well how could i get the latest version available to dapper?
<gnomefreak> or find a build that runs newest on dapper
<gnomefreak> joe4444: you cant other than ^^
<gnomefreak> dapper LTS is for security fixes not new packages
<joe4444> my bad
<joe4444> i have edgy
<gnomefreak> than you are in same postition only with different version
<gnomefreak> joe4444: if your on edyg why not just upgrade to feisty?
<joe4444> so new packages are never available?
<gnomefreak> joe4444: not unless they are backported
<DShepherd> !info oneko
<ubotu> oneko: a cat chases the cursor (now a mouse) around the screen. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.sakura.6-4 (gutsy), package size 34 kB, installed size 148 kB
<joe4444> i'm going to get feisty soon, but right now i'm not ready to back up everything i need to keep
<joe4444> so the version included in the livecd is the only version that will ever be available?
<DShepherd> gnomefreak, ^^ that's the best i have found so far
<gnomefreak> joe4444: rythmbox is a bit tricky to backport or to install a new version
<DShepherd> gnomefreak, and i had to google to find out what it looks like before installing .. :-(
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> DShepherd: we have a few users that use it all the time
<joe4444> gnomefreak, maybe i'm not asking the right question...
* gnomefreak hasnt found it to be good 
<DShepherd> k
<gnomefreak> joe4444: to get the latest software in a ubuntu release that is not the latest you would have to find an unofficial package or ask for it to be backported
<joe4444> if there is a new revision of 0.9.6 that fixes this bug, would that revision be available via apt?
<gnomefreak> joe4444: not sure what bug you mean but the latest version should be what you have.
<gnomefreak> !info rhythmbox edgy
<ubotu> rhythmbox: music player and organizer for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.6-0ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 2910 kB, installed size 9420 kB
<gnomefreak> ^^^ latest build
<joe4444> for example, in CentOS i'd run "yum update httpd" if there is a new revision of apache with bug fixes
<gnomefreak> does apt-cache policy rhythmbox   match that
<joe4444> yeah
<gnomefreak> joe4444: we use apt instead of yum. sudo apt-get upgrade will give you latest version that was built for your version of ubuntu
<gnomefreak> joe4444: please take this to #ubuntu now since it has nothing to do with gutsy
<joe4444> ok then i have a general question about the update manager...
<joe4444> if a new revision of rhythmbox 0.9.6 were to be released, would the automatic update manager notify me?
<joe4444> also, is it safe to upgrade to 7.04 using the update manager, or should i just run a clean install from a livecd?
<DShepherd> joe4444, i did an upgrade.. and i had little issues (those issues we self inflicted) ...
<DShepherd> joe4444, I guess a clean install is safer.... but backup is always a good thing to do in both cases... if possible
* DShepherd whispers i didnt
<joe4444> thanks DShepherd
<DShepherd> joe4444, your welcome
<Pimp1984> Anyone ever used ndiswrapper?
<Toma-> Pimp1984: long long ago, in ancient roman times
<Toma-> Pimp1984: is it not working for you?
<Pimp1984> I've followed the instructions for installing it, but when I type 'make install' I get an error message.
<Pimp1984> 'cannot create directory /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/misc: Permission denied'
<Toma-> sounds like a feisty issue... throw it up in #ubuntu and see if anyone catches it
<Toma-> btw, you need to put sudo infront of the command youre running
<DShepherd> gnomefreak, i just use the water cursor beryl/compiz effect for now,..
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu+1.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-boot] 
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-ops]  Welcome to #ubuntu-ops - Home of the operators for official K/X/Ed/Ubuntu channels. Questions, requests and complaints about Ubuntu related channels and their people can be filed here"
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu+1]  Please read the topic. Especially if things are broken!
<teethdood> anyone running gutsy yet?
<borschty__> yes
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu+1.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-boot] 
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-ops]  Welcome to #ubuntu-ops - Home of the operators for official K/X/Ed/Ubuntu channels. Questions, requests and complaints about Ubuntu related channels and their people can be filed here"
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu+1]  Please read the topic. Especially if things are broken!
<Sivik> how do i assign a static ip to a interface via CLI
<Hobbsee> Sivik: in /etc/network/interfaces, i believe - man interfaces should tell you more
<Sivik> Hobbsee: i don't want to do it permently, just for a little while
<Hobbsee> ahh
<Hobbsee> i would assume you use ifconfig, iwconfig, etc
<Sivik> and i know there is a way to do it but i can't remember how to do it
<Sivik> ifconfig
<Hobbsee> (which have associated manpages)
#ubuntu+1 2008-05-12
<dmsuperman> I want to upgrade to 8.04, but I really want to avoid reconfiguring _everything_ again
<dmsuperman> What are the main things I'm going to want to back up to restore, as far as configuration?
<ihasn> howdy
<ikonia> gnomefreak: hello
<gnomefreak> ikonia: hello
<gnomefreak> ikonia: whats up?
<ikonia> based on the dicussions we had the other day on a few of the issues/etc we had been having I'm thinking of trying a multi-lib toolchain, and I could use a second set of eyes/hands to just sanity check a few things, wondered if you'd be available.
<ikonia> make a multi-lib intreppid
<ikonia> intripd
<ikonia> as I don't think thats been done with any of the other ubuntu releases and while it's early it may be a good time to try it/provide some feedback
<gnomefreak> ikonia: i will be sometime this week. atm im going through bugs nad calendar to see what i have this week
 * gnomefreak made it to tuesday so far :(
<ikonia> thats fine, I didn't mean now, more a case of I'll be starting it off so may need hands/eyes at random points
<ikonia> nice to have a sanity check
<gnomefreak> ikonia: just let me know what i need to do sometime this weeka nd ill help you out
<ikonia> perfect, thank you
<gnomefreak> ikonia: anytime
<Wobbo> is er een gui voor mencoder?
<Wobbo> ik zoek een project wat niet al 7 jaar gestopt is
<hwilde> !nl | Wobbo
<ubottu> Wobbo: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<Wobbo> oops
<Wobbo> =D
<Skiessi> any program that does hq2x filtering on linux?
<hwilde> you mean the magnifier?
<hwilde> !find orca | Skiessi
<ubottu> skiessi: Found: gnome-orca
<Skiessi> ...something that makes images bigger
<hwilde> install orca
<hwilde> it's under the accessibility options
<Skiessi> I use a localized version
<Skiessi> !info orca
<ubottu> Package orca does not exist in hardy
<Skiessi> !info gnome-orca
<ubottu> gnome-orca (source: gnome-orca): Scriptable screen reader. In component main, is optional. Version 2.22.1-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 491 kB, installed size 6384 kB
<Skiessi> see? it's a fucking screen reader
<ikonia> Skiessi: watch the lagnauge
<Skiessi> yeah
<ikonia> there is no need for that
<ikonia> in fact, is this anything to do with intreipd ?
<ikonia> intrepid even
<Skiessi> no, but I use intrepid
<Skiessi> http://www.somebits.com/weblog/tech/hqnx/release.html actually I found something
 * vhaarr wishes he could help the perl transition in intrepid
<Seeker`> will it be announced anywhere when libxfont1 is unbroken?
<Pici> Seeker`: Subscribe yourself to whatever bug is logged for it?
 * Seeker` goes to trawl through launchpad
<Pici> Thats usually what I do.
<Seeker`> found it
#ubuntu+1 2008-05-13
<cheatr> Just out of curiosity, did the updates released a day or two ago cause xorg to stop working?
<cheatr> for anyone other than me?
<Bodsda> where can i find out the new features being added to intrepid?
<Bodsda> no one alive?
<RAOF> Bodsda: Oh, people alive.  It's just that those haven't been decided yet.
<Bodsda> hey RAOF -- lol,.,.ok cheers
<DanaG> Hmm, something I'm pondering doing over summer: hacking together pavucontrol and pavumeter into one control-and-monitor applet.
<DanaG> er, application.
<RAOF> DanaG: Oooh, please.
<RAOF> And then hook it up to the gnome-volume-control applet!
<DanaG> I currently don
<DanaG> I currently don't know any GTK programming... but hey, I'll try to teach myself.
<RAOF> Pygtk is pretty awesome; gtk# isn't bad, either.
<RAOF> Don't bother touching C, it's crap at UI :)
<DanaG> Hmm, I currrently know just C and Java... I'll have to learn something else there, then.
<RAOF> Oh, well if you're _comfortable_ in C, that's OK.
<DanaG> I haven
<DanaG> ARGH, /me curses at the enter key
<RAOF> It's just not a particularly appropriate language for UIs :)
<DanaG> I haven't done any UI stuff in C yet, anyway.
<RAOF> GTK is both complicated and simple, but it's nice in that you basically just hook everything up to a callback and call gtk.main()
<RAOF> Ahem.  gtk_main()
<DanaG> I'd probably just be merging the two apps from existing code -- and then adding things like per-app volume meters.  That would be nifty.
<RAOF> It's not so painful as Win32 and it's message-parsing-loop.
<DanaG> ﻿I was also considering the option of a Windows PulseAudio driver for my future Senior Project, but that may be a bit too ambitious... considering I haven't done any Windows programming stuff since I entered Cal Poly -- and then before that was VB6... ugh.
<DanaG> And I don't know if a virtual sound card driver could even separate apps from each other.
<RAOF> DanaG: You mean a virtual driver, so it goes app -> pulse-shim -> pulseaudio server -> real audio driver?
<DanaG> Yeah.  I'd want to do the same thing libpcm-pulse.so does in Linux.
<RAOF> You obviously can get per-app streams on Vista, but who knows on XP.
<DanaG> I'd actually target at Vista, frankly.  It probably has more support infrastructure.
<RAOF> You're aware that the pulseaudio server is ported to windows and osx, right?
<DanaG> Good luck getting it signed, though.... that's why I don't buy any DRMed stuff.
<DanaG> Yeah, but playback-only server isn't what I'm after.
<DanaG> The ideal thing would be to have the same capabilities on both platforms.
<DanaG> That reminds me... PulseAudio needs a better way to say, "Use this sound card in surround.... use that other card in stereo."
<RAOF> Yeah.  Oh, crap, yes.  No signed drivers for you!
<RAOF> So audio/video degredation, can't work on x86-64...
<DanaG> Ubuntu Hardy is now my primary OS.  There are a few very major reasons, besides the open-source philosophy:
<DanaG> Font rendering -- Linux is awesome, Cleartype is painful (subjectively).  Audio -- PulseAudio, 'nuff said.  And no Creative drivers.  Touchpad: all sorts of nifty features there.
<DanaG> I think Valve's "Source" games are approximately my last must-have Windows app.
<RAOF> Many of which run in Wine, and did you see the 'maybe Valve is porting Steam+Source to linux' rumours?
<RAOF> But yeah, a Wintendo is still necessary for PC gaming.
<DanaG> The only app I use that uses EAX effects as a key part: Uru.  That game has amazing audio -- but not much replay value.  Too bad the "Host OpenAL" thingy doesn't work in Wine.
<DanaG> I hope "Intrepid" will have something as definitive as the Heron for Hardy -- and hopefully, something that will let me stop thinking of CARS.
 * RAOF hasn't seen that.
<RAOF> I hope someone does an awesome mountain goat.
<RAOF> Or possibly we just have a photo of that guy :)
<BHSPitLappy> gross
<RAOF> BHSPitLappy: Dirty.  Go away.
<RAOF> :P
<BHSPitLappy> What?  What did I say?
<BHSPitLappy> I was talking about Vista!
<RAOF> Oh.  I thought you were talking about mountain goats.
<DanaG> So did I.
<BHSPitLappy> I can't believe they went with "Ibex".  I thought for sure 7.10 was going to be Gutsy Goatse.
<RAOF> DanaG: Wasn't Uru that "we've done awesome real acoustic physics" thing?
<DanaG> It's still just EAX (preset reverb parameters, but with smooth transitions between zones.)
<RAOF> Me too.  Iguanas are much cooler than goats.
<DanaG> Call me back when we do what Aureal did: simulate real physics with a low-poly secondary model.
<DanaG> ﻿Hmm, what Windows-only apps do I use? .......................... umm ........................... uhh .................... ... Oh, Steam.  That's about it.
<RAOF> I suppose SUSE has already taken the Iguana/Chameleon mascot, though.
<DanaG> Oh, and a BIOS updater.
<RAOF> Heh.  I finally managed to update my bios.
<DanaG> WinPhlash?
<DanaG> heh: Forty Phlashes for Phyou.
<DanaG> Hey, it's fun spelling things like that.
<DanaG> Another odd thing: if PulseAudio dies, it fails to grab the surround51:1 device the next time -- it says it's busy.
<DanaG> I have to remove the card, unload the module (udev rule to the rescue!), and then reinsert the card.
<BHSPitLappy> DanaG, Steam works in wine though
<RAOF> BHSPitLappy: But not all the games do.
<BHSPitLappy> Portal does :D
<DanaG> But HL2 with a 128MB GeForce Go 7600 is a bit unpleasant.
<DanaG> Slower than under Vista, even windowed with DWM active.
<DanaG> Full screen in Vista..... whee, let's page out the desktop!
<DanaG> Oh yeah, one random question:  I used to be able to ctrl-alt-± to switch resolutions; what happened to that feature?  I haven't seen it since I last used SuSE 9.3, or somewhere around then (could've been 10.1.).
<DanaG> Wine likes trampling on my screen resolution.
<hroi> hello
<hroi> I wonder if anyone can answer a short question regarding the linux kernel on Ubuntu...
<hroi> "I want to download the latest kernel.org kernel and run it on my ubuntu install"
<hroi> will that screw everything up?
<hroi> I've had bad experience with distros before
<hroi> not with Slackware
<hroi> but with distros like suse
<hroi> ...
<DanaG> #ubuntu+1 is for Intrepid; try the regular #ubuntu
<DanaG> Intrepid is quite a while away right now.
<hroi> DanaG, sorry... just the ubuntu channel people seem never have heard of downloading the vanilla kernel
<hroi> they all use apt-get
<DanaG> Aah.
<DanaG> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<DanaG> The make-kpkg method is what I did when I compiled my own kernels; I haven't lately had a need to do so.
<hroi> ubottu,  it's fun and nice to trim down the kernel,  and I feel better knowing it's the kernel.org one
<ubottu> hroi: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hroi> hehe
<hroi> wow intelligent bot!!
<hroi> thanks DanaG i'll look at that,  before on slackware I just downloaded the source, and essentially: make menuconfig and make
<hroi> always worked great
<DanaG> Using kpkg makes it far easier to maintain.
<hroi> except if some driver became incompatible...
<hroi> ok
<hroi> best I'll try to get into how that works
<hroi> ok I c.   this is an autmated script from debian... sounds nice.
<DanaG> Oh, and if you want to pass -j to it, export a "CONCURRENCY_LEVEL" variable.
<hroi> ok
<hroi> exit
<DanaG> Like, export CONCURRENCY_LEVEL=4
<BUGabundo_work> anyone here can help me turn my intel wifi card 4965 abgn On?
<BUGabundo_work> it is on kill switch on
<repete> good morning all
<BUGabundo_work> can I get some attention on: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/32865
<BUGabundo_work> I would love to know of a way to make may intel 4965 kill switch turn off... any tips are welcome
<scizzo-> BUGabundo_work: if this is for the hardy release then its really not the right place to ask in here
<BUGabundo_work> ok
<BUGabundo_work> sorry scizzo-
<BUGabundo_work> redirecting to #ubuntu
<scizzo-> BUGabundo_work: the best place to ask if it is hardy related is in #ubuntu
<scizzo-> BUGabundo_work: this channel will be fore the ibex development.
<BUGabundo_work> I know
<BUGabundo_work> but more devs are here
<BUGabundo_work> so I guessed I could get better suppot in here
<BUGabundo_work> but again: sorry for the noise
<scizzo-> AFAIK there aren't more devs in here compared to #ubuntu....but I can be wrong
<BUGabundo_work> humm not sure
<BUGabundo_work> but you know how frustant it is to not having a wifi card, do to a soft button....
<BUGabundo_work> grrrrrr
<Mikeg> hi, everyone, why I can't move mysqld datadir to difference directory?
<Mikeg> I had changed the configuration /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<Mikeg> and had told mysql use the /home/mysql as his datadir,
<Mikeg> I had changed the permission.
<Mikeg> but mysql can't be started,
<Mikeg> but when I move the datadir to original place, it can work.
<Mikeg> and the log said: audit(1210684735.229:48): type=1503 operation="inode_create" requested_mask="w::" denied_mask="w::" name="/home/mysql     /ghw.lower-test" pid=11223 profile="/usr/sbin/mysqld" namespace="default
<Mikeg> why?
<Mikeg> anyone can help me?
<Mikeg> thanks
<Mikeg> ？
<joaopinto> Mikeg, your question related to Ubuntu Interpid ? the regular ubuntu support channel is #Ubuntu :)
<Mikeg> thanks.
<Mikeg> seem to I had know this question. because nobody can help me in ubuntu.
<Mikeg> #ubuntu.
<Mikeg> so I asked it here. but now, I seem to had find out what i will to do.
<Mikeg> /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.msyqld
<Mikeg> edit this file.
<Pici> Mikeg: This isnt an extension of #ubuntu, this channel is only for Intrepid questions.
<Mikeg> ok
<Mikeg> thanks
<rsk> is ubuntu suffering from this also? http://lists.debian.org/debian-security-announce/2008/msg00152.html
<rsk> oh fixes already uploaded
<rsk> nvm then ==)
<Roshan> can someone help with ssh
<Roshan> I can't get it to work
<BUGabundo_work> from the client side? Roshan
<Roshan> I am usin putty
<Roshan> and I am getting server refuse our key
<rsk> is ssh-server started on the host?
<Roshan> yea
<Roshan> I use putty-keygen to gen a key
<rsk> can you connect to it frmo the localhost?
<Roshan> and import it into .ssh/authorized_keys
<Roshan> from local host i am getting authenticity can't be establish
<BUGabundo_work> hummm
<Roshan> Host key verification failed
<BUGabundo_work> rename the key file
<ikonia> Roshan: this is on intrepid ?
<BUGabundo_work> I guess it is corrupt
<Roshan> hmm
<Roshan> let me gen one locally and see
<ikonia> Roshan: what version of ubuntu and what ssh version is it using
<BUGabundo_work> ikonia: I'm guessing its hardy
<ikonia> BUGabundo_work: then why is it being discussed in here ?
<ikonia> I can't see the ssh package in the intrepid packages
<ikonia> hence why I'm asking
<Roshan> hardy
<Roshan> 8.04
<Roshan> srry
<lore20> hi
<ikonia> hi
<Pici> hi
<eagles0513875> hey guys where can i dowload ibex to start helping with debugging and if i can developing
<rsk> you can't download it afaik
<jussi01> eagles0513875: did you read the topic?
<rsk> just change sources.list
<eagles0513875> !sourceomatic
<ubottu> source-o-matic is not available anymore, please use Software Sources (in your Applications / K menu) to configure your repositories. Do NOT enable "Proposed updates" unless you're willing to test possibly seriously flawed packages.
<eagles0513875> rsk: i used to use sourceomatic but its been taken down
<eagles0513875> humm
<eagles0513875> how do i change my sources list
<lore20> eagles0513875: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<eagles0513875> lore20: that i know but what in there do i need to change
<jbroome__> eagles0513875: i think that's the first indication you have no business running intrepid
<Seeker``> eagles0513875: If you are having to ask these questions, you may not have enough experience to run a pre-alpha version
<eagles0513875> i wanna help out by reporting bugs
<jbroome__> umm
<eagles0513875> and also if i can i would like to start learning how to fix more bugs
<Seeker``> eagles0513875: It may be better to start doing that later in the development cycle
<eagles0513875> ok then what needs to be done right now then more programming then anything
<jbroome__> you reading some ubuntu/debian FAQs and howtos
<eagles0513875> ok
<anon111> I was wondering if, in Intrepid, if it would be possible to have the Windows key be the <Super> key by default? I don't know if this is my computer (in which case I'll file a bug report) or if it is the default behaviour. I had to go to Keyboard settings to change it.
<jbroome__> i wondered why #ubuntu was so quiet... I was on oftc.  der
<oxigen> anon111: did you try to change it in: System > Windows?
<oxigen> System > Preferences > Windows that is..
<anon111> Sorry if I was unclear. In Compiz, some of the defaults involve the "Super" key. When I pressed the "Windows logo" key on my keyboard, it didn't work. I had to go to System > Preferences > Keyboard to activate it.
<Ham44> anybody know when libxfont1 will be fixed ?
<Ham44> ???
<Ham44> anybody here ?
<rsk> not really
<Ham44> thats what I though!
<darkone1687> hey can anyone help me with my horrible sound quality problem in ubuntu
<jhb1608> hello.
<jhb1608> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4952014#post4952014
<jhb1608> hello?
<crimsun> keep in mind that there are people present who don't have access to that URL
<jhb1608> oh?
<jhb1608> can they just copy and paste?
<crimsun> i.e., don't just post a URL and assume everyone can navigate to it.  Summarising the real issue is highly recommended.
<jhb1608> okay.
<jhb1608> it'll be long.
<crimsun> (and no, I mean that ubuntuforums.org is blocked for some people)
<jhb1608> oh?
<jhb1608> okay
<jhb1608> can I do pastebin then?
<crimsun> absolutely
<jhb1608> k
<frank23> jhb1608: I don't think 5.10 is supported anymore either....
<jhb1608> I have 5.10
<jhb1608> oh?
<jhb1608> I can't update ubuntu without internet
<jhb1608> it is why.
<jhb1608> I'll wait on cable internet then
<frank23> jhb1608: or you can order 8.04 CDs from shipit
<jhb1608> tried it
<jhb1608> it won't let me change the address
<jhb1608> I move a lot
<jhb1608> 3 times
<frank23> jhb1608: heh
<jhb1608> now it will be 4
<frank23> jhb1608: anyways support for this would be in #ubuntu, not #ubuntu+1
<jhb1608> I asked
<jhb1608> and they don't respond
<jhb1608> I'll wait for few days then.
<darkone1687> will someone help me... I uninstalled alsamixer and reinstalled it and now it says I don't have a soundcard
#ubuntu+1 2008-05-14
<ikonia> Dave2: what version of ubuntu ?
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> wrong channel and nick, two mistakes in one line, impressive
<wabiD> is it bad if acpi -V returns 89C
<DanaG> !find qmake
<ubottu> Package/file qmake does not exist in hardy
<Sebastian> Wasn't qmake part of Qt?
<DanaG> Yeah.  I'm looking to compile the QT interface of ProjectM.
<DanaG> CMake Error: Qt qmake not found!
<DanaG> So.... time to go fishing around?  Yeah, I can do that.
<DanaG> qt3-dev-tools.
<DanaG> Oh..... it specifically wanted qmake qt4.
<RAOF> Heh.
<DanaG> It just didn't say that.  I had to cmake -i.
<DanaG> Odd... still not working.
<DanaG> libqt4-dev?  Odd inconsistency.
<DanaG> QT_QTOPENGL_INCLUDE_DIR
<b4s1c>  is there somewone in here who can teach me the basics of perl?
<RAOF> Wouldn't some chanel like #perl be more appropriate?
<AnRkey> who do I beg to implement this? >>> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/120
<GhotiPhud> hello, I can't seem to find where to set Thunderbird as the default handler of email links
<GhotiPhud> right now it tries to open Evolution
<GhotiPhud> nevermind
<timboy> i'm having an issue with fonts on the web. I tried to copy all of my fonts from my windows box onto my ubuntu box and now the web fonts are messed up. can someone give me a hand?
<Darkone1687> Could anyone help me, Ubuntu is using a lot of RAM but it says there are two users, but both are the same user, is there a way to fix that...
<ompaul> Darkone1687, it always "pre wires" as much ram as it can
<ompaul> it is not some other system that does not reserve memory
<ikonia> gnomefreak: multilib tool chain pass 1 = failed
<ikonia> back to the drawing board
<frandavid100> hiya
<frandavid100> I have seen intrepid repos are open, is it relatively safe to upgrade now?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> frandavid100: read the topic
<ikonia> type "/topic"
<ikonia> it's %100 not safe
<ikonia> very broke at the moment in fact
<frandavid100> I know, I just wanted to know if I would get X
<frandavid100> I tried the other day and I got this bug where X wouldn't start. apart from that, I don't mind any other problem.
<ikonia> frandavid100: it's totally unstable, your call what you do
<frandavid100> might as well wait some days then
<frandavid100> thanks ikonia
<frandavid100> later!
<ompaul> !intrepid
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex
<ompaul> hmm we need that to be more verbose
<ompaul> ikonia, do !intrepid now
<Seeker`> !intrepid
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex | Warning lots of breaking software and other good stuff  between now and October!
<Seeker`> there should be some sort of password on the repos where you need to have a reasonable knowledge of ubuntu to use them
<theunixgeek> please, ubuntu devs, fix the copypaste bug!!! :(
<vhaarr> Anyone have any idea when the xchat packages will be fixed in Intrepid?
<vhaarr> or if I can do anything to help, perhaps
#ubuntu+1 2008-05-15
<christoz> would you like to see my error message?I'm having problems on upgrading
<christoz> please check this out @ http://img409.imageshack.us/img409/8562/screenshothardygk6.png
<DanaG> !find kglobal.h
<ubottu> Package/file kglobal.h does not exist in hardy
<stdin> DanaG: kdelibs5-dev: /usr/lib/kde4/include/kglobal.h kdelibs4-dev: /usr/include/kde/kglobal.h
<DanaG> Thanks.
<stdin> the !find function is a little broken atm
<DanaG> Aah, so that's it.
<DanaG> Perhaps temporarily modify the bot to say "sorry, !find is broken at the moment"
<stdin> tried, just broke it more :p
<DanaG> Eek.
<stdin> I'm trying to fix it anyway
<Neo_The_User> hey ll
<Neo_The_User> *all
<Neo_The_User> excited about ubuntu 8.10?
<Neo_The_User> how would i download the alpha version of ubuntu 8.10?
<hydrogen> It's not alpha
<hydrogen> so.. you wouldn't
<Neo_The_User> pre-alpha then
<hydrogen> you shouldn't.
<Neo_The_User> I am a developer and I want to help out.
<Neo_The_User> I know how to program. How do I become an ubuntu 8.10 developer?
<Neo_The_User> hydrogen do you even know or are you just wasting my time?
<hydrogen> of course I know
<hydrogen> butg
<hydrogen> I also know
<hydrogen> that you don't want to
<hydrogen> that is, the fact that you have to ask
<hydrogen> means that you are not in a position where you should want to do so
<Neo_The_User> I want to. I want to have a completly non-functional system and I want to spend the next 5 months or so perfecting it if you don't min.
<Neo_The_User> *mind
<vhaarr> perhaps I've watched too many detective shows lately, but your handle doesn't quite match up to your story
<mhollisjr> I did my best to try not to bother you guys in here but so far #alsa ##linux #wine #pulseaudio and #ubuntu have ignored my question or not had any idea what the problem is for an hour and I know you are some knowledgeable people so I'm hoping someone will be willing to look at this .asoundrc http://pastebin.com/d1976b3de and give me some hint as to why the pcm.pulse and ctl.pulse are selectable in wine but are not putting out a
<mhollisjr> ny sound
<Neo_The_User> vhaarr, CSI im guessing?
<vhaarr> that was just meant as a musing remark :P
<vhaarr> Monk, actually
<Neo_The_User> Does anybody know where I can get the screwed up version of ubuntu 8.10?
<DanaG> ←_←
<vhaarr> Fritzel: here's a tip; don't change your nick right after posting a question
<Neo_The_User> lol
<DanaG> →_→  ↑_↑ ↓_↓
<vhaarr> Neo_The_User: install hardy and change sources.list
<Fritzel> vhaarr, yeah sorry about that ><
<Neo_The_User> i have Hardy
<vhaarr> Fritzel: in any case, there's a patch/sound dll/something for wine somewhere that makes it use pulseaudio
<Fritzel> I am using that
<Fritzel> it's a registry entry
<Fritzel> and it shows up in the application
<Fritzel> but no sound is being pushed through it
<vhaarr> I'm quite sure it's a binary blob of some sort
<vhaarr> an actual pulseaudio driver for wine, you see
<Fritzel> vhaarr, that would definatly be useful
<Neo_The_User> where is sources.list
<Neo_The_User> i just want to fix the source code for ubuntu 8.10
<vhaarr> Fritzel: I know I have read about it in some WWN issue, the wine weekly newsletter
<vhaarr> Neo_The_User: I just want fried chicken and icecream
<Neo_The_User> me too
<Fritzel> vhaarr, that's a step in a direction I can take, thank you I didn't have a clue what to look for previously
<Neo_The_User> where is sources.list
<vhaarr> Neo_The_User: heard of find, locate, google?
<vhaarr> man
<Neo_The_User> very funny
<vhaarr> I didn't mean to be funny
<vhaarr> I meant to point you in the direction of the tools you need to find sources.list
<DanaG> Frankly, if you need to ask where sources.list is, you may not know what to do if (and when) something breaks.
<Neo_The_User> atc/ yada yada yada
<Neo_The_User> I am a programmer. new to linux old to C source code
<DanaG> I've used development versions for a while, but I don't usually "hop on" until I see at least some new feature or package version, and not just a new toolchain.
<Neo_The_User> etc/apt/sources.list
<vhaarr> took you 1 minute to find it
<hydrogen> as I said
<hydrogen> you don't want to upgrade
<Neo_The_User> no i mean where do i edit the sources.list  file???
<hydrogen> because this isn't a support channel (tm)
<vhaarr> s/\?\?\?/\?/g
<Neo_The_User> hydrogen your not helping
<hydrogen> right
<hydrogen> thats intentional
<Neo_The_User> so shut up
<hydrogen> though in reality
<hydrogen> I am helping
<vhaarr> Neo_The_User: you just said it yourself, where sources.list is
<Neo_The_User> yeah. exactly what part?
<Neo_The_User> i cant find the place where i change the stuff
<Neo_The_User> software sources then what?
<hydrogen> ...
<Neo_The_User> do you guys want ubuntu 8.10 more stable or not???????
<hydrogen> Not if this is the price to pay
<Neo_The_User> all i know is C and C++ Java and HTML
<Neo_The_User> thats it. completly new to linux.
<hydrogen> right
<Neo_The_User> you just have to tell me some 2 sentence stuff
<vhaarr> Fritzel: also note that I've uninstalled all pulseaudio packages except "libpulse0", and everything works fine here, I just use ALSA instead.
<Neo_The_User> if you would just cooperate and tell me a few tiny little things
<hydrogen> then you would be asking in five minutes for help
<vhaarr> Fritzel: run wow, ventrilo, totem and audacity mostly
<hydrogen> because thigns are broken
<Fritzel> vhaarr, that was my original intent, however it didn't work for me
<Neo_The_User> if its code i can fix it
<vhaarr> Neo_The_User: it's not code
<hydrogen> I highly doubt that, for one
<vhaarr> Fritzel: okay, well it worked here :P
<hydrogen> "Only developers comfortable with significant instability and recovering from up to, and including, total system failure should consider running Intrepid for now"
<hydrogen> for two, that comes from the topic
<Neo_The_User> I am comfortable with it
<vhaarr> no, you're not
<Fritzel> vhaarr, and I'm so close to getting it to work in a way I know will work if I can juts find someone who actually knows how a .asoundrc is constructed :/
<vhaarr> FAR from it, in fact
<vhaarr> Fritzel: I've never had a customized .asoundrc
<Neo_The_User> just tell me some 2 basic things. i go into software sources and do what?
<Neo_The_User> its a very easy question
<vhaarr> Fritzel: clean hdd, installed hardy, nuked pulseaudio = win
 * hydrogen wobblies his kopete window into expose view
<vhaarr> Neo_The_User: I've provided you with sufficient information already
<vhaarr> if you can't figure it out from there, I suggest you venture elsewhere
<Neo_The_User> no u didnt
<Neo_The_User> software sources then what?
<hydrogen> You are so clearly not an experienced c coder..
<Neo_The_User> im in software sources. JUST TELL ME!!!!!!!!!!
<Neo_The_User> im all over google dumb shit
 * MugginsM checks he's in #ubuntu+1, not #ubuntu
<Fritzel> well besides uninstalling pulseaudio what did you have to do to switch to alsa, because I just reinstalled and with the exception of my /home directory I'm 3 hours fresh
<Neo_The_User> known for psp hacking and developing
<hydrogen> oh damn
<Fritzel> vhaarr, just change it in sound preferences?
<Neo_The_User> and ps3 kernel exploits
<vhaarr> Fritzel: yeah in winecfg
<Neo_The_User> wine sucks ass
 * hydrogen giggles
<hydrogen> what did I do!
<vhaarr> Fritzel: been a while since I did it now, perhaps there was another step that I forget
<vhaarr> Fritzel: in any case, I am *positive* that if you read the last 5-6 WWN issues, you'll find a binary pulseaudio for wine
<Fritzel> vhaarr, well I havn't done it yet, I just want to make sure I can get back to this point because right now everything works except for wine, in perfect harmony
<Fritzel> vhaarr, and they would be hosted on winehq?
<vhaarr> s/pulseaudio/pulseaudio driver/
<vhaarr> Fritzel: yes, wwn is hosted on winehq
<vhaarr> that's all from me, good luck
<Fritzel> I understand thank you, -googles for wwn since winehq has no apparent links
<Fritzel> except the one that was staring me in the face ><
<Fritzel> I found it thanks again
<Neo_The_User> im downloading it right now
<Neo_The_User> you could have just told me to check some stuff
<DanaG> Why bother going to Intrepid this early?  So far there are no user-visible changes, I believe.
<DanaG> You can probably test the same Wine thing on Hardy, right?
<Neo_The_User> but im going to make it better
<MugginsM> depends on the user :)
<Neo_The_User> wine sucks. i could make a better windows emulator than that. if fact, anybody here could.
<hydrogen> oh this has potential
<Neo_The_User> Amaranth, i bet you could even make a better windows emulator
<Neo_The_User> if wine is so good, howcome it can't run anymore than 0.000000000000000001 of the windows applications?
<hydrogen> 1/10
<hydrogen> you can do better
<MugginsM> runs more than Vists does
<Amaranth> Neo_The_User: I seem to remember you being banned
<Neo_The_User> Amaranth yeah big deal. i have 30 proxies set up
<Neo_The_User> i always get banned so i come prepared
<hydrogen> then its 30 bans from the network for you!
<MugginsM> he's probably in #mirc+1 demanding to know how to set up another proxy
<Amaranth> hehe
<hydrogen> no way dood
<hydrogen> he's a c coder
<tarzeau> is it possible the packages.ubuntu.com pages were not updated for a week?
<ikonia> !intrepid
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex | Warning lots of breaking software and other good stuff  between now and October!
<tech0007> where can i download ibex?
<stdin> don't
<tech0007> stdin: i want to try it, i have a spare
<stdin> see the topic
<tech0007> stdin: i can read
<stdin> then you should know how to get it
<tech0007> ok fine
<PecisDarbs> there is no ibex live cds yet, is there?
<rsk> is the toolchain built yet?
<r00723r0> What changes are in Ibex?
<r00723r0> Or will be?
<vhaarr> unknown
<vhaarr> you'll know around may 20th
<r00723r0> Alright, makes sense.
<r00723r0> When will it be beta?
<vhaarr> october 2nd
<r00723r0> Thanks. :)
<vhaarr> 'at' depends on a MTA in the latest package update, which installs "citadel-mta" by default if you don't have an MTA installed
<vhaarr> however, citadel-mta is not a supported package
<vhaarr> postfix is, so it should be the default MTA, I think
<vhaarr> in any case, I don't believe any ubuntu developers would be present here
<vhaarr> so I'm not sure why I bother saying it
<vhaarr> citadel-mta also depends on the citadel server package, which is very inconvenient if you prefer not running a Citadel server on your desktop
#ubuntu+1 2008-05-16
<lubosz> ﻿hi, where is the config file which starts gnome with compiz by standart? i want metacity
<oxigen> wrong #
<lubosz> hm
<lubosz> i liek this channel better :p
<lubosz> why do you think i'm on hardy :D
<lubosz> is there no metacity on intrepid anymore oO
<cecil44> whats irc prg works in intrepid ?
<cecil44> whats irc prg works in intrepid ?
<cecil44> xchat wont install
<narcan> the issue come from libperl5.8
<narcan> :/
<narcan> and irssi work with it also
<narcan> i'm not sure, xchat could with an libperl empty package, but we can try ^^
<narcan> could run*
<cecil44> is irssi console or graphic ?
<narcan> console 1/2 graphic
<cecil44> im using chatzilla now but dont like it much
<cecil44> ill give irssi a try, thanks
<narcan> cecil44: no there is the same issue with irssi
<cecil44> heck!
<narcan> because it have libperl depend
<cecil44> whats with held back packages cpp and gcc ?
<cecil44> 4.2 I think ???
<narcan> sorry don't understand
<cecil44> The following packages have been kept back:   cpp-4.2 gcc-4.2 gcc-4.2-base libtotem-plparser10  is what I get when I upgrade.
<narcan> cecil44: yes i have the same probleme
<narcan> since beginning
<gnomefreak> cecil44: ther eis an issue with perl atm and has been
<narcan> with the upgrade of gcc
<gnomefreak> this will be fixed once they find the source of the issue
<gnomefreak> libxfont1 is also not fixed yet
<gnomefreak> but that is looking like alot faster than perl atm
<cecil44> ok thanks, i though i was the only one, libxfont1 is working for me though
<gnomefreak> cecil44: what version?
<gnomefreak> he might have pushed it after speaking to him
<cecil44> someone said it was fixed so i unpined it
<gnomefreak> cecil44: apt-cache policy libxfont1
<gnomefreak> what does it say?
<narcan> gnomefreak: i hold my old version of libxfont but i seen a new version import
<cecil44> says  Installed: 1:1.3.2-1ubuntu1
<narcan> since few days
<gnomefreak> checking on my Intrepid atm
<gnomefreak> 1.3.2-1 == borked version
 * gnomefreak just saw them talking about this
<gnomefreak> brb scrolling
<gnomefreak> cecil44: i was right its still borked but atleast its known why :) https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libxfont/+bug/230460
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 230460 in libxfont "xorg fails to start if linked with -Bsymbolic-functions" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<GhotiPhud> hello
<gnomefreak> not to mention the nvidia drivers failure causing crashes and it seems ATI is now on that list for another reason
<gnomefreak> GhotiPhud: hi
<cecil44> gnomefreak: my X is working now and wouldnt b4
<cecil44> my nvidia crashes to
<gnomefreak> cecil44: they upload a workaround for that as i recall but they have yet to fix it
<GhotiPhud> can someone help me clone a windows install
<gnomefreak> cecil44: 8xxx card?
<gnomefreak> with -glx-new
<gnomefreak> :)
<GhotiPhud> can someone help me clone a windows install onto a new bigger harddrive
<cecil44> GX5200
<gnomefreak> its a well known issue and timo is working his butt off to fix it
<gnomefreak> cecil44: 5200 isnt crashing X here
<gnomefreak> i have 3 Ubuntu pcs with 5200 cards
<gnomefreak> not one of them is crashing ATM one is running Intrepid
<cecil44> it dont crash but it wont work like it does in hardy
<GhotiPhud> can someone help me clone a windows install onto a new bigger harddrive
<GhotiPhud> please?
<gnomefreak> GhotiPhud: please use #ubuntu for help with HArdy or lower
<gnomefreak> This channel is only for Intrepid and you shouldnt be using it as most of the developers arent even running intrepid yet
<gnomefreak> GhotiPhud: maybe better in #windows since you are installing windows
<GhotiPhud> thank you
<gnomefreak> !media
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<gnomefreak> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cecil44> gnomefreak: thanks for the info...
<gnomefreak> cecil44: np
<gnomefreak> who speaks spanish good?
<gnomefreak> i need a translation :(
<cecil44> not me, my wife does but cant read it !
<cecil44> gnomefreak: how did you put that sad face at the end ? im new to chatzilla
<narcan> good night all
<narcan> 11H00 PM here
<narcan> 11H07^^
<gnomefreak> cecil44: im using irssi so it was control+colon and control+9
<cecil44> oh, i thought narcan said irssi didnt wk in intrepid ?
<cecil44> im using chatzilla
<gnomefreak> cecil44: im on Hardy on this one i have intrepid next to me well in same room running atm
<cecil44> ok
<gnomefre1k> crap
<gnomefre1k> !flashplugin-nonfree gutsy
<ubottu> gnomefre1k: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gnomefre1k> !info flashplugin-nonfree gutsy
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.48.0.0ubuntu1~7.04.3 (gutsy), package size 15 kB, installed size 108 kB (Only available for i386)
<cecil44> sad
<cecil44> :-(
<cecil44> %C4
<cecil44> :%C4
<cecil44> :hr
<cecil44> oko
#ubuntu+1 2008-05-17
<wd4lko> B-) - cool
<Arand> Anybody knows if some hardy repos are down atm (can't reinstall compiz)?
<Arand> Hmm, seems the UK repos are down (some at least), Main works fine though.
<gnomefreak> Arand: please ask hardy questions in #ubuntu
<Arand> Can't connect to there through mibbit, and my uni blocks IRC otherwise...
<Pici> Arand: Follow the directions when you are forwarded to #ubuntu-proxy-users and it will let you in.
<scythefwd> does anyone know anything about ubuntu mobile?  is it out in beta yet?
<BHSPitLappy> Sounds like one weak uni
<vhaarr> I want to reboot my intrepid test laptop, but then I'll lose xchat on it
<vhaarr> wish there was something I could do to update the xchat package
<hdevalence> I'd like to make a request to have consistent timezones in 8.10. Right now on my 8.04 I have some as stuff like "America/Chicago" but some as stuff like "America/Kentucky/Monticello" and still others like "America/Argentina/Buenos_Aires"
<hdevalence> pick one and go with it
<l3on> Hi all, I've to add repos in a wiki page for an ufficial sources.list to get start with Intrepid
<l3on> Do you know where I can find urls repos ?
<RAOF> l3on: I'm not sure what you're asking, but the official Intrepid repositories are exactly the same as the official Hardy (and Gutsy, etc) repositories.
<l3on> RAOF: yep, I'm wrong on ask... I would know if for intrepid there will be a commercial repo.
<RAOF> Yes, probably.
<RAOF> But not yet.
<l3on> RAOF: ah ok...
<l3on> these are right -> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList#intre
<l3on> ?
<l3on> sorry, wrong link -> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList#intrepid
<l3on> bai.
<nazgul> !java-plugin
<ubottu> Factoid java-plugin not found
<nazgul> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<tnnc> where can i find the pre alpha to download
<rsk> there's not iso images yet
<rsk> also if you ask that question you really dont wanna try it now
<tnnc> well i do i have an machine just for testing things so it would be ok
<tnnc> do you know when they will have the iso for that pre alpha
<rsk> alpha 1 i guess
<tnnc> thanks
<crimsun> geez, a bit chomping at the bit
<rsk> ?
<crimsun> asking for dailies/pre alpha
<humbolto> Why has alsa dmix been disabled in Hardy?
<h3sp4wn> pulseaudio is intended to be used (and it sounds terrible)
<hdevalence> can intrepid have consistent timezones?
<crimsun> humbolto: ...it hasn't.
<hdevalence> right now I have them as varied as Europe/London, America/Argentina/Buenos Aires, America/Kentucky/Monticello, etc... consistency would be nice
<rsk> also this is not the hardy channel
<crimsun> just don't use pulseaudio, e.g., remove that package or disable the esd gconf session option
<humbolto> crimsun: So why can I not play a youtube video when playing something in Rhythmbox? (fresh install)
<crimsun> humbolto: because of bug 192888.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 192888 in pulseaudio "firefox crashes on flash contents when using libflashsupport" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192888
<crimsun> humbolto: so, install libflashsupport, or just disable pulseaudio altogether.
<crimsun> humbolto: and, rsk is on point.  (These are #ubuntu questions.)
<humbolto> Firefox does not crash!
<humbolto> And what I am experiencing right now it the opposite. I can play flash, as I did that first, but Rhythmbox hangs.
<crimsun> that's all due to 192888.
<crimsun> pa is configured to grab hw:, which bypasses dmix.
<humbolto> No libflashsupport installed. And 192888 states that firefox crashes, when libflashsupport is installed.
<crimsun> (un)fortunately, pa also is configured to relinquish hw: after an idle period
<crimsun> the change to flashplugin-nonfree removed the dependency on libflashsupport, which means:
<humbolto> crimsun: For what purpose is it configured to grab hardware?
<crimsun> I'll explain that in a sec.
<crimsun> the change to flashplugin-nonfree removed the dependency on libflashsupport, which means:
<crimsun> 1) hw: is nondeterministically available to native ALSA apps
<crimsun> well, that's pretty much the major issue
<crimsun> so, if you're playing music in RB, you can't hear a Flash movie
<crimsun> likewise, if you play a Flash movie (the plugin grabs dmix vice hw:), RB won't be audible - in fact, RB won't even attempt to play
<humbolto> ok, the quick fix would be to make pa not grab the hw so dmix is still active.
<humbolto> Can I tweak that or is that mandatory by pa?
<crimsun> that's precisely what I proposed, but it's definitely suboptimal.
<crimsun> see the bzr branch in the comments
<crimsun> the proper fix for 8.04.1 would be to enable nspluginwrapper on i386 and to readd the libflashsupport dependency to flashplugin-nonfree
<humbolto> Flash is just one app that might not comply. What about the rest?
<crimsun> humbolto: "the rest" is limited to non-Free ones, fortunately.
<crimsun> there's always pasuspender
<crimsun> aka, pasuspender -- audacity
<humbolto> like aoss for alsa?
<crimsun> you would use padsp instead of aoss.
<humbolto> By the way, there seems to be another problem hidden somewhere!
<humbolto> Might have something to do with sampling frequencies.
<crimsun> you'd have to be more specific
<crimsun> (I can think of a couple symptoms that are not necessarily related to sampling freq)
<humbolto> My brother has some drum loop of two heartbeats overlapping from time to time. Nice story, he says he remembers hearing his heartbeat and our mothers overlap before he was born.
<humbolto> Now he has this loop on his website and he says it is not played in the right speed on my linux machine.
<humbolto> So I figured there might be some problem with sampling frequency conversion somewhere.
<crimsun> quite possible, though the symptom has multiple problem layers
<humbolto> I have to track down this a little further before I can file a bug report.
<crimsun> first, how is the sound provided?
<crimsun> sound clip*
<crimsun> straight wav?  via Flash applet?
<crimsun> i.e., save yourself some time by providing these stack details up front, since I'm likely to be triaging the bug
<humbolto> But if this really is Linux's fault, as you seem to be more deeply involved with ubuntu's audio arch, would you want me to notify you of the bug report?
<crimsun> sure
<crimsun> I don't believe it will be linux's default (as in the kernel's fault)
<humbolto> shit, I have been disconnected
<humbolto> crimsun: what was the last line you received?
<crimsun> 12:08      crimsun > I don't believe it will be linux's default (as in the kernel's fault)
<crimsun> 12:08 = humbolto [n=elias@213-147-185-150.adsl.ycn.com] quit (Remote closed the connection)
<humbolto> crimsun: Ok, seems you received everything.
<humbolto> crimsun: Well more likely pulse's or alsa's fault.
<humbolto> crimsun: Are you involved more deeply with the audio arch?
<crimsun> humbolto: unfortunately, yes.
<crimsun> humbolto: and it's rather unlikely to be alsa's fault, but I certainly won't rule it out currently
<humbolto> crimsun: Didn't alsa (dmix) default to 48khz? Now I see pulse using 44.1 (if what is commented out in the config is the default ; default-sample-rate = 44100)
<humbolto> so is libflashsupport save now? it is not marked as supported by ubuntu in synaptic!
<crimsun> humbolto: no, dmix does not necessarily default to 48KHz
<crimsun> humbolto: (it depends on whether you're referring to alsa-lib <= 1.0.16 or > 1.0.16)
<humbolto> Gutsy
<crimsun> humbolto: I don't understand your question regarding libflashsupport being "save"
<humbolto> No, actually last time i looked was feisty
<jbroome> i think save == safe
<humbolto> It used to crash
<crimsun> humbolto: libflashsupport is in universe, so it is correctly not supported by Canonical.
<crimsun> humbolto: the crashing issues are known, but they need to be resolved on Adobe's end
<humbolto> But if it is not supported and therefore not installed by default, Hardy is shipped as a broken system!
<crimsun> humbolto: it would be broken even if it were shipped by default.
<humbolto> As everybody will definetely run into the two problematic scenarios I described above.
<crimsun> I understand with Alexander's intent, which was to prevent FF from being so crash-happy
<crimsun> s/with//
<humbolto> How to disable hardware grabbing of pulse. How to keep dmix working?
<humbolto> Or why exactly is leaving dmix enabled a bad idea?
<humbolto> I am sure there was some reasoning prior to that decision. Can I read up on it somewhere?
<humbolto> IRC meeing log, ...
<crimsun> humbolto: yes, it's on the pulseaudio user mailing list
<crimsun> I don't have a URL handy
<humbolto> Summary?
<crimsun> essentially: 1) higher latency; 2) awful resampling algorithm
<humbolto> good enough an explanation for me.
<crimsun> I don't really think (1) is that much of a problem unless you're using PA and dmix on a 300 MHz machine
<crimsun> (at least that's the baseline of my tests)
<crimsun> (2) is quite understandable
<humbolto> How to reenable dmix?
<crimsun> alsa-lib defaults to linear resampling; PA provides algorithms from speex
<crimsun> you'll need to see my bzr branch changes
<humbolto> Audio arch was always a bit of a headache in linux, wasn't it?! Hope pa will finally resolve this.
<crimsun> heh, the stack goes much deeper than PA
<crimsun> and even OSSv4 vice ALSA
<crimsun> it's a problem from the hardware itself upward
<crimsun> humbolto: cf. http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/pulseaudio/hardy/annotate/crimsun%40ubuntu.com-20080424222750-jpm40x8ljxzbduod?file_id=0052use_alsa_dmix_ds-20080420175647-jra1ekhbq4xbialk-1
<h3sp4wn> Pulseaudio seems to use alot more cpu
<crimsun> h3sp4wn: it definitely does.
<humbolto> crimsun: The link you pasted shows how to edit the source to get it working with dmix. Now it seems I can easily apply the dmix section to /etc/pulse/daemon.conf, but how to prevent the unloading on idle? Is there an unload directive as well?
<crimsun> humbolto: why prevent unloading?
<crimsun> humbolto: (and it would be /etc/pulse/default.pa)
<humbolto> Because I get a click every time it needs to load something (don't know what exactly) again.
<crimsun> that's an alsa-driver issue; we're obviously missing twiddling a register
<humbolto> All in all, without any bad feelings I have to state, that I  had better realtime audio performance on some 300mhz 2.4-ck machine than I have nowadays on my 1.8 ghz hardy.
<crimsun> just comment out the module-suspend-on-idle line
<humbolto> ok
<h3sp4wn> I get another 20/30 frames a second with ut2004 using oss4 instead of pulse
<crimsun> there's a lot of optimisation remaining for pulse, true
<humbolto> and even more for linux kernel io scheduling!
<crimsun> well, yes, but there's no perfect scheduler
<crimsun> [that fits all workloads]
<humbolto> As said, I had a 300mhz 2.4-ck box, which played perfectly under any load I put at it, but hardy stutters as soon as I start copying some files.
<crimsun> are you using -17- from hardy-proposed?
<crimsun> (I use -17-server for a couple reasons)
<humbolto> crimsun: what reasons? still on -generic
<crimsun> 16-generic or -17-generic?
<humbolto> 16
<crimsun> eh, yeah, that's the kernel config issue.
<crimsun> you need to dist-upgrade to -17-generic in hardy-proposed
<humbolto> what kind of issue
<crimsun> anyhow, I need the deterministic timers in -server
<crimsun> humbolto: bug 188226
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 188226 in linux "Kernel should use CONFIG_FAIR_CGROUP_SCHED" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188226
<humbolto> 188226, all clear. But what are deterministic timers?
<crimsun> humbolto: -generic uses dyntick
<crimsun> (you can search lwn.net or kerneltrap.org if you need a good explanation of it)
<h3sp4wn> Is there anyone in here running Cadence stuff on Ubuntu (I am using a centos 3 xen at the moment)
<humbolto> dyntick I remember.
<humbolto> what is the reason for not daemonizing pa? LTSP?
<h3sp4wn> The stuff 4front are doing for the sunray thin clients sounds interesting.
<h3sp4wn> cannot imagine pulse is usable sensibly for a large number of clients
<humbolto> What exactly are they doing?
<h3sp4wn> They want a version of oss that can scale to 100k clients http://mail.opensolaris.org/pipermail/opensolaris-arc/2008-January/005880.html
<h3sp4wn> and run over the network
<humbolto> reading
<humbolto> h3sp4wn: sounds somewhat interesting. But I believe using the uid for path determination is a design flaw. What if you connect with the same uid form more than one location at a time. that should be supported too.
<h3sp4wn> I am only bothered about listening to one thing at once 99% of the time
<crimsun> humbolto: I don't see how your test case hasn't already been accounted for
<crimsun> s/test/use/
<humbolto> h3sp4wn: It is not so much about listening to music. But imagine having more than one Thinclient terminal for different tasks and you have simple accustic email notification on the one while you want to watch a flash video on the other.
<humbolto> crimsun: It has been in pulse!
<humbolto> crimsun: not so much in the oss4 sunray document pasted by h3sp4wn.
<humbolto> I still have this one to many clicks in pulse even after enabling the system daemon and realtime support. Have to check if it works differently with the -17 kernel
<humbolto> don't have this with direct alsa access. (tested from the gnome sound config dialog)
<crimsun> humbolto: enabling RT access doesn't directly affect the symptom
<crimsun> humbolto: because it doesn't directly affect the _scheduling_ grouping
<crimsun> it's a subtle difference, and many people don't realise it
<humbolto> crimsun: I know. Will try in a sec with -17
<humbolto> crimsun: I do, read the bug report.
<crimsun> which bug report?
<humbolto> crimsun: The one you pointed me to. I did read it.
<crimsun> which of the two?
<humbolto> crimsun: bug 188226 has a very good bug description
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 188226 in linux "Kernel should use CONFIG_FAIR_CGROUP_SCHED" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188226
<humbolto> crimsun: while I am not completely sure if this actually has an effect on my system. We will see.
<crimsun> it will
<humbolto> get back to you in a minute on this
<humbolto> crimsun: sorry that I have to report, -17-generic does not change a thing. minimal if at all.
<humbolto> crimsun: the 440hz sample starts to play with a click (that is normal on my soundcard). then plays for about 200ms, then there is the next click. and one when I stop the sample (that again is the same with direct alsa)
<crimsun> humbolto: 1. make sure the user does /not/ have RT privileges
<crimsun> humbolto: 2. confirm by looking at /proc/version_signature that you're using -17-generic
<crimsun> humbolto: 3. what changes to default.pa have you made?
<humbolto> uname -r 2.6.24-17-generic
<crimsun> humbolto: ideally, I need this test done on a stock default.pa
<humbolto> crimsun: Set everything back to default.
<humbolto> crimsun: same same
<humbolto> I try to record the sound
<humbolto> Except for the unloading part, this one I disabled
<crimsun> no, please use the stock default.pa
<humbolto> Does not make no difference. but I will
<crimsun> it does make a functional difference, and we need to eliminate all those.
<crimsun> it may not make a symptomatic difference, but that's irrelevant here.
<humbolto> ok
<humbolto> http://pastebin.org/36635
<crimsun> right, and the sound clip?
<humbolto> one moment
<crimsun> (meaning of your recording the sound)
<humbolto> what is a pulse supported audio recording software? since pulse grabs all input as well, gnome-sound-recorder does not seem to work
<crimsun> parec
<humbolto> ok, seems to work now, just did not like wav
<crimsun> I will be back in several hours; just leave me a URL with the clip
<humbolto> crimsun: http://www.file-upload.net/download-856883/pulse.flac.html
<humbolto> crimsun: http://www.file-upload.net/download-856883/pulse.flac.html
<humbolto> crimsun: http://www.file-upload.net/download-856880/alsa.flac.html
<hwilde> my usb hub is missing.  how can I restart the usb subsystem and force it to redetect the hardware ?
<hacx> hello, does anybody know some alternative to app "plan" or "tomboy", somewhere where i can manage tasks, in calendar,when to do what?
<Luckrider_> http://ars.userfriendly.org/cartoons/?id=20071216
<BadChoice> hy
<BadChoice> ﻿does anyone know how to bind space key in nautilus to launch my own script?
<mib_8pulpbmx> hi room :-)
<mib_8pulpbmx> i was wondering if anyone on here could be really kind and provide me with some guidance on how to use irc, i am a dyslexic linux newbie :-)
<rsk> you're using it right now \o/
#ubuntu+1 2008-05-18
<Elad3> hello all, what is the different between Ubuntu to Debian ? and what is better ?
<gnomefreak> Elad3: please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Elad3> ok thanks
<gnomefreak> Elad3: better is up to you i wouldnt ask that
<Elad3> ok
<Luckrider> !virtualization
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Luckrider> !QEmu
<ubottu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<RAOF> Man, that should probably be updated to include Virt Manager.
<stik> Yay lets see if I can back up my user dir without ucracktu crashing this time...
<narcan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+bug/231621
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 231621 in vlc "gtk critical error " [Undecided,New]
<narcan> anyone can confirm it?
<narcan> sorry
<narcan> bad channel...
<narcan> excuse me
<narcan> its an hardy package ^^
<wd4lko> usplash at startup and shutdown doesnt work the past few days, any ideas ?
<DB42> is 8.10 stable yet ? :)
<wd4lko> usplash quit working, any ideas ?
<scizzo-> DB42: no
<DB42> j/k'ing :)
<wd4lko> usplash at startup and shutdown doesnt work the past few days, anybody else have this prob ?
<rsk> is the toolchain fairly stable ?
<coz_> hey guys
<coz_> I have a request  that been in the reports  and bug reports since ubuntu edgy,, wayv  systemic gesture recognition  has worked on every prereleas version of ubuntu since edgy, prior to that it just worked, howeve as soon as a version becomes released  wayv stops working in a user account... it only works  if you create a root account and log into that, the developer says it shouldnt even work in a root account
<coz_> now I brought this up in #ubuntu and was told this was off topic however  this is an accessibility application   and I am hoping on this next release that this application works "after" the relese
<rsk> coz_: got a bug # for me?
<coz_> rsk, I have reported this since edgy  I am not sure what else I could offer  I even talked with the developer about it and he is confused
<rsk> :(
<wd4lko> -)
<Infecto> hello some one alive?
<Infecto> i have problem with usbvideo module
<rsk> what problem
<Infecto> make load
<Infecto>  hangs system
<Infecto> i think the problem is becaus i have installed nvidia binary drivers
<Infecto> screen makes black or hmm grey
<Infecto> and fiu seconds work caps lock and then totaly freeze
<Infecto> [   31.298362] uvcvideo: disagrees about version of symbol video_devdata
<Infecto> [   31.298364] uvcvideo: Unknown symbol video_devdata
<Infecto> [   31.298612] uvcvideo: disagrees about version of symbol video_unregister_device
<Infecto> [   31.298614] uvcvideo: Unknown symbol video_unregister_device
<Infecto> [   31.298692] uvcvideo: disagrees about version of symbol video_device_alloc
<Infecto> [   31.298694] uvcvideo: Unknown symbol video_device_alloc
<Infecto> [   31.298745] uvcvideo: disagrees about version of symbol video_register_device
<Infecto> [   31.298747] uvcvideo: Unknown symbol video_register_device
<Infecto> [   31.298901] uvcvideo: disagrees about version of symbol video_device_release
<Infecto> [   31.298903] uvcvideo: Unknown symbol video_device_release
<jbroome> i find your lack of pastebin disturbing
<Infecto> its not a loot of text to use pastebin, but yes, true i can paste onlu 2 lines
<Infecto> jbroome: i`m sry.
<Infecto> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24/+bug/220857
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 220857 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 "linuxtv.org mercurial repository wont build against hardy kernel due to "disagrees about version of symbol videobuf_*" [Low,Won't fix]
<Infecto> so it will not work?
<Infecto> i must build it with proper kernel tree that i run
<Infecto> and where is this kernel tree
<Infecto> build -> /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-16-generic
<Infecto> should point on this or linux-source-2.6.24
<Infecto> i dont have a clue
<Infecto> or i should build my own kernel?
<timing> hey
<timing> update-manager -d doesn't give me any upgrades yet?
<RAOF> Probably not, no.
<timing> k
<timing> too bad :-)
<timing> my soundcard is still not working
<timing> and i really need some updates
<cowbud> isn't it time ubuntu/debian  renames the amd64 arch to x86_64?
<RAOF> Why fix it if it 'aint broken?
<RAOF> Or, rather, why break a whole bunch of stuff for cosmetics :)
#ubuntu+1 2009-05-11
<BUGabundo> bedtime
<BUGabundo> ** e [[]]
<joetheodd> Is there a schedule for when the repositories get updated with new packages?
<joetheodd> Or is it just at random?
<maxb> Does anyone have working usplash in karmic?
<rski> nup
<ikonia> maxb: is there even a usplash package forr karmick yet ?
<maxb> It's not changed since Jaunty, but that doesn't mean it's not in the archive.
<tgpraveen> ikonia: maybe they are moving to plymouth already
<ienorand> maxb: my usplash seems to be working fine, but presumably I'm still on the old one from jaunty
<ikonia> maxb: so why test a jaunty package ?
<maxb> But you've upgraded to karmic?
<maxb> ikonia: Just because a package has not yet been updated since the start of the karmic cycle does not make it "not a karmic package"
<maxb> The karmic archive is seeded with all the packages from jaunty
<ikonia> maxb: yes but what's the point of testing it until it's packaged for karmick
<maxb> It *is* packaged for Karmic
<Pici> I don't remember usplash ever being active when I installed pre-releases.
<Pici> I don't remember whether that was something I did or not though :/
<maxb> Just because a new release cycle is opened doesn't magically make all the old packages invalid
<ikonia> no it doesn't but it is probably it will be rebuilt
<maxb> Unless you have a concrete reason for believing that a rebuild will fix the problem, that's entirely irrelevant
<ikonia> I didn't say "fix the problem", I said I didn't see the point of it being tested as it would probably be rebuilt
<maxb> ikonia: I find what you are saying to be very weird. That's like saying "I've found a bug, but I won't bother reporting it yet in case the next version fixes it."
<ikonia> maxb: no, not quite what I was saying
<G__81> hi everyone
<rski> helo
<G__81> has the 9.10 process started coz i would like to be part of it and installing 9.04 in vbox and going to upgrade it to 9.10
<rski> yes
<G__81> should i download an other 700 MB again after installing 9.04 or is it gonna be less?
<gnomefreak> there are no ISO's yet
<G__81> yes
<G__81> true i am gonna do update-manager -d
<ondisk> i'm pretty sure there's daily ISOs
<ienorand> G__81: there is dailys atm
<G__81> so if i do update-manager -d should i download 700 MB again ? :(
<ienorand> G__81: I think that will only download ~400 :/
<G__81> my 9.10 is upgrade is almost done but its trying to get the 522nd package for a very long time but the progress bar is almost complete
<G__81> but its not hung
<G__81> its not getting completed
<G__81> the 9.10 is not booting in Vbox VM
<G__81> it just waits in starting HALD
<wilus-> ppl, does this install JauntyJackalope, have ext4 in install?
<lamalex> wilus-: yeah
<wilus-> lamalex: i can add it in install cd?
<lamalex> what do you mean add it
<lamalex> select it?
<wilus-> select yea!
<lamalex> yeah, desktop or alt
<lamalex> both have it
<wilus-> alt!
<wilus-> ok i'll burn the alt cd now, dunno aboaut desktop ? what diff?
<wilus-> ppl, does this install Jaunty UbuntuStudio, have ext4 in install?
<Pici> wilus-: This is the Karmic Koala channel. Juanty support in #ubuntu and #ubuntustudio
<wilus-> well sorry was meaning karmic !
<taavikko> exit
<taavikko> ups, sorry, :) trying to kill screen...
<maxb> Hmm, I think I have my first broken Karmic system, with a non-starting hald :-)
<ienorand> maxb: yay! \o/ :P
<ienorand> maxb: any particular upgrade that might be guilty?
<maxb> I'm guessing hal itself or dbus
<ienorand> Yea, there was a recent upgrade of hal... wonder if i dare restart the computer now...
<maxb> Well, if it helps any, hal wouldn't restart after the upgrade, so if it did for you, you're probably safe
<ienorand> Ah ok, phewie.
 * maxb boots into jaunty and invokes the power of chroot
<LordKow> yay finally some breakage, things are back to normality
<kklimonda> :}
<maxb> Hmm. So, my hald is still refusing to start up. Any idea where it might send any debug output?
<kklimonda> maxb: launchpad maybe?
<maxb> !?!?!
<ikonia> maxb: doesn't it log to the syslog ?
<kklimonda> try ubuntu-bug hal
<maxb> Erm, no.
<kklimonda> oh god.. I'm blind :D
<ikonia> kklimonda: ?? he's asking where the applicatoin logs
<kklimonda> ikonia: i know, i know - sorry.. I was just reading too many bugs and obviously lost my sight ;)
<ikonia> maxb: I can see some logging for hal interaction in xorg's logs and some debug info in the syslog
<kklimonda> maxb: you can run it with --daemon=no --verbose=true and it will dump all info to terminal
<kklimonda> maxb: you could also add --use-syslog --verbose=yes to /etc/default/hal and it should report everything to syslog..
<ikonia> thats handy to know
<maxb> Thanks!  hmm, this is annoying. If X actually starts up, then because HAL is missing, X has no input devices, so you can't even change VT!
<ienorand> btw, is all of openoffice held back for you to? Seems to want to remove it if I do dist-upgrade, so I'm kinda sceptical on that...
<kklimonda> ienorand: probably not all packages needed by new OOo were upgraded or uploaded to mirrors..
<BUGabundo> guud evening
<ienorand> hello there :)
<BUGabundo> ola ienorand
<GatoLoko> maxb maybe hal is being replaced with devicekit
<LLStarks> ugh. anyone else having hal woes?
<kklimonda> maxb
<BUGabundo> hal woes??
<maxb> hal blocking at bootup
<LLStarks> latest 2 hal updates are killing karmic boxes
<maxb> whoops, didn't spot there had been two today
<BUGabundo> LLStarks: guess I shouldn't update then
<ienorand> I updated hal and had no issues, I haven't tried the reboot yet though, but it seems to break before that if ever.
<maxb> How do I make Ubuntu do everything *except* start gdm ?
<LordKow> if you watch what's going on in ubuntu-dev the problem is known.
<BUGabundo> old bug: any one noticing low transfer speed but much IO when coping files from one USB device to another?
<BUGabundo> maxb: start on init2?
<BUGabundo> I think for a LONG time we don't have that!
<maxb> Whoops I'm an idiot, I tried to roll back dbus but only rolled back dbus* not including libdbus*
<LordKow> curse myself for accidentally deleting the jaunty livecd earlier
<LordKow> maybe that was the jinx ;)
<maxb> heh
<maxb> yes, it's unwise to run karmic without alternative bootable media just in case :-)
<maxb> Huh, new icon theme, interesting
<BUGabundo> brb
<BUGabundo> reboot
<BUGabundo> bad resume from hibernate.... killing laptop with IO
<BUGabundo1> kklimonda: ping
<BUGabundo1> kklimonda: they are now active
 * ienorand : Hmm, dbus upgrades...
<BUGabundo1> humm
<kklimonda> heh ;)
<ienorand> and a big sucker as well, kinda hesitating on this one, maybe one should do a backup...
<BUGabundo1> kklimonda: what happened to you ?
<BUGabundo1> hey ingenius
<kklimonda> BUGabundo1: i went to a store to buy something to drink ;D
<BUGabundo1> empty fridge?
<kklimonda> exactly :)
<BUGabundo1> kklimonda: that's a waste of electricy
<kklimonda> BUGabundo1: i know, i know ;)
<pace_t_zulu> anyone else having HALD problems today?
<pace_t_zulu> with karmic
<DanielRM> pace_t_zulu: yes, quite major.
<pace_t_zulu> DanielRM: my install got nuked this morning
<BUGabundo1> pace_t_zulu: HAL
<DanielRM> pace_t_zulu: it's made X unusable following a reboot.
<BUGabundo1> and yes, some users reporting it too, like maxb
<DanielRM> And I can't remember how to set up mouse and keyboard manually in xorg.conf
<maxb> The fix is well-known and being worked on right now
 * BUGabundo1 is so glad to have made todays updates... can wait for a reboot... NOT
<DanielRM> maxb: is it something users can apply manually until then?
<pace_t_zulu> BUGabundo1: how do you go straight to cli at boot time?
<DanielRM> BUGabundo1: what annoys me is that I *just* got back from the shower.
<maxb> Meanwhile, dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/*dbus*_1.2.12-0ubuntu2_*.deb
<DanielRM> pace_t_zulu: just use SysRq and R to get keyboard in raw mode; then you can drop from X.
<maxb> Assuming you haven't cleaned your apt cache
<BUGabundo1> pace_t_zulu: choose recovery console on GRUB
<DanielRM> maxb: problem there. I always clean. :(
<maxb> Unwise
<DanielRM> I know.
<DanielRM> But so's running out of space.
<DanielRM> Although at least I'm not at risk from the main problem there since I started having /home on a separate partition.
#ubuntu+1 2009-05-12
<maxb> DanielRM: what architecture are you on?
<DanielRM> i686
<pace_t_zulu> trouble is that i'm running karmic in a vmware box
<DanielRM> To packages.ubuntu.com!
<maxb> or launchpad
<DanielRM> pace_t_zulu: ah.
<maxb> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus/1.2.12-0ubuntu2
<pace_t_zulu> so grub isn't very visible
<pace_t_zulu> BUGabundo1: do you know how to grab GRUB on a VMware install?
<BUGabundo1> nope
<DanielRM> BUGabundo1: erk, my shower comment sounds a bit dodgy actually. What I meant was I just got back from the shower only to hear the squeal of my laptop shutdown as I entered my room, forcing the reboot I'd been avoiding.
<BUGabundo1> DanielRM: ahh????
<DanielRM> ?
<DanielRM> Back to 1.2.12, then.
<DanielRM> http://ge.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/d/dbus/dbus_1.2.12-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<pace_t_zulu> maxb: any idea on the ETA for the HAL fix?
<maxb> it's being uploaded now
<maxb> Probably take a while to build though
<maxb> Might as well roll back to dbus 1.2.12-0ubuntu2 for now
<DanielRM> Dear lazyweb, ext4 partitions can be mounted as ext3, correct?
<pace_t_zulu> maxb: with 'dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/*dbus*_1.2.12-0ubuntu2_*.deb' ?
<DanielRM> Well, not so much lazy as 'stuck with Hardy's Firefox running off an unbearably slow USB stick'.
<DanielRM> Bugger.
<DanielRM> extents
<pace_t_zulu> will that dpkg -i command inhibit a 'safe-upgrade' when the HAL fix is built?
 * maxb has no idea what a 'safe-upgrade' is, but probably not
<DanielRM> maxb: aptitude command, superseded ordinary upgrade.
<DanielRM> maxb: it upgrades without removing packages.
 * maxb tends to use apt-get, or aptitude interactive
<pace_t_zulu> can someone provide a link to the working i386 dbus package?
<DanielRM> I love aptitude, but I hate the ncurses interface. I just use it in place of apt-get for most things.
<pace_t_zulu> that i can use 'wget' with?
<DanielRM> pace_t_zulu:  http://ge.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/d/dbus/dbus_1.2.12-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<pace_t_zulu> DanielRM: thank you
<DanielRM> pace_t_zulu: I did paste it earlier. :P
<DanaG> I LIKE the ncurses interface.
<pace_t_zulu> DanielRM: sorry, didn't notice
<DanielRM> DanaG: oh?
<maxb> That link is not sufficient
<pace_t_zulu> so with that dbus package installed i should be able to safely restart?
<DanielRM> maxb: why not?
<pace_t_zulu> maxb: go on...
<maxb> You must also downgrade libdbus
<maxb> libdbus-1-3, that is
<DanielRM> http://ge.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/d/dbus/libdbus-1-3_1.2.12-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<maxb> probably wouldn't hurt to keep the dbus-x11 version in sync either
<maxb> But unless you've been over-aggressively cleaning your apt cache, dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/*dbus*_1.2.12-0ubuntu2_*.deb should do
<hggdh> darn! just installed the updates!
<BUGabundo1> everyone here should know by now, I rather let UM take care of upgrades during devel cycles
<BUGabundo1> hggdh: ehe
<DanielRM> http://ge.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/d/dbus/dbus-x11_1.2.12-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<DanaG> I like to wait a bit... and read changelogs... and IRC.
<DanielRM> DanaG: I usually trust apt-changelog or whatever it's called.
<DanielRM> Anyway, back in a bit. Now to get out of USB Hardy into my nice HDD Karmic.
<maxb> apt-listchanges
<maxb> a vital tool
<DanielRM> maxb: that's the one.
<dazjorz> hmm fuck
<dazjorz> dbus was just fixed etc, but
<dazjorz> still having sound issues :(
<dazjorz> apparantly unrelated
<pace_t_zulu> so now i should be able to reboot with dbus ubuntu2 ?
<DanielRM> dazjorz: does alsamixer work for you?
<BUGabundo1>  !language | dazjorz
<ubottu> dazjorz: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<DanielRM> dazjorz: I noticed that that broke when I booted back up into the broken install.
<dazjorz> sorry BUGabundo1
<dazjorz> DanielRM: I have had this install running for the whole day, sound started breaking since I upgraded
<dazjorz> was able to fix it now and then by using esd, for example
<dazjorz> DanielRM: alsamixer works as much as giving me some sliders for pulseaudio
<DanielRM> In what way did it break?
<dazjorz> in this way:
<dazjorz> E: module-alsa-card.c: Card '0' doesn't exist: No such file or directory
<dazjorz> E: module.c: Failed to load  module "module-alsa-card" (argument: "device_id=0 name=pci_10de_371_sound_card_0 card_name=alsa_card.pci_10de_371_sound_card_0 tsched=0"): initialization failed.
<dazjorz> (when I start pulseaudio manually, that is)
<DanielRM> Not at all similar to my sound problems then. :(
<dazjorz> restarting ALSA, then restarting pulseaudio, gives the same errors
<dazjorz> DanielRM: I'm having different sound problems too: crackling sounds when pulseaudio was still working, earlier today
<DanielRM> Although mine only occasionally breaks. my mpd install is thus not entirely useless.
<dazjorz> weird thing is: when I selected esd and such things in KDE System Settings, the same audio device worked brilliantly
<dazjorz> (just not through pulseaudio)
<DanaG> I've also decided not to run +1 as main this time, at least during this quarter.
 * DanaG hits the sleep button, and thinks freenode will probably wait 15 minutes to time him out.
<DanielRM> I felt that Hardy and Intrepid were much more stable as development releases to be honest, although Nvidia repeatedly broke X during Intrepid.
<DanaG> now.
<DanielRM> Heh, I like that quite message.
<DanielRM> quit*
<DanielRM> Anyway, back in a bit.
<dazjorz> $ alsactl init
<dazjorz> alsactl: init:1708: No soundcards found...
<hggdh> hum. Hal seems to be hosed also
<maxb> oldnews :-)
<dazjorz> already fixed, hggdh
<dazjorz> just wait for the new dbus packages, it's supposed to be fixed
<maxb> buildds are quite backlogged, though, verify whether the build has happened for your architecture here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus/1.2.14-2ubuntu5
 * dazjorz built his own package in half a minute
<dazjorz> (amd64)
<BUGabundo1> errkkkk look at the time!! kklimonda I'm dead meat
<kklimonda> :}
<DanielRM> Huzzah!
<DanielRM> It is so nice being back in this install.
<DanielRM> Now to hold the dbus packages.
 * maxb hugs aptitude, and its 'forbid version' feature
<DanielRM> I don't understand it. :(
<maxb> What, aptitude?
<DanielRM> Hmmm, forgot to downgrade libdbus-1-dev too.
 * BUGabundo1 smells irony
<DanielRM> http://ge.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/d/dbus/libdbus-1-dev_1.2.12-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<maxb> Takes some learning, but it's an invaluable tool for navigating the dangerous waters of a development release
<DanielRM> maxb: no, how to use the forbid version feature. I've never really had a deeper look into aptitude than the manpage.
<DanielRM> maxb: I use aptitude itself and like it.
<maxb> 'F'
<DanielRM> As in grade? :(
<maxb> As in keypress :-)
<maxb> It's like a hold, but it automatically goes away once a newer version arrives
<DanielRM> Ah.
<BUGabundo1> night
<maxb> ah, finally, the amd64 kernel build has finished, maybe now the buildds will chew through the queue a bit
<DanielRM> And I would appear to have crippled my broadband connection at some point.
<DanielRM> Ah, it's just another command.
<DanielRM> maxb: thanks for that. I can use that one in future. :)
<DanielRM> Serves me right for not reading more thoroughly.
<hggdh> well, I am building the new dbus locally...
<DanielRM> Hah, looking at the changelog for -ubuntu5:
<DanielRM> debian/patches/50-timeout-11_tests.patch: Remove the bit about .gitignore.  My life would be so much easier if the bzr developers were killed in a freak unit testing accident
<hggdh> heh
<ienorand> so -ubuntu5 is supposed to solve the issues then? (still holding off both reboot and updates '_' )
<hggdh> yeeeee! It worked! (2ubuntu5)
<DanielRM> hggdh: what did you use to install? Checkinstall or did you make the package yourself?
<hggdh> DanielRM, I downloaded the sources (amd64 is still to be built), changed the version so that it would build nicely, and debuild -b
<hggdh> then dpkg -i all of them
<DanielRM> Ah.
<hggdh> but, at least I can confirm it seems to be working (hal does restart, and all pending configurations succeeded on a 'apt-get -f install' (xorg* failed to configure)
<DanaG> gr... stupid Bullets and Numbering toolbar keeps stealing my focus in openoffice.
<ienorand> finally -ubuntu5 available, means I dare shut down the 'puter tonight...
<thiebaude> where is the link for reporting a bug in 9.10?
<rski> launchpad.net
<thiebaude> thanks
<thiebaude> rski: otherwise, so far everything works
<thiebaude> bug 375253
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 375253 in nautilus "Nautilus crashes after i click on the Computer icon from the Palces Menu in Ubuntu 9.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/375253
<pace_t_zulu> hey guys
<pace_t_zulu> has the dbus problem been fixed in karmic
<pace_t_zulu> ?
<pace_t_zulu> anyone here?
<Sarvatt> yeah it is fixed
 * rski dosen't dare to reboot
<pace_t_zulu> Sarvatt: thank you
<pace_t_zulu> i like the new battery icon in karmic
<hggdh> I rebooted, and it is working
<pace_t_zulu> hggdh: like the new battery icon?
<DanaG> heh, when my USB sound card wakes up to play something, it makes a rather quite horrible noise.
<LordKow> i wonder what the chances of getting aptitude 0.5 into karmic are
<LordKow> there is 1 particular bug which is fixed in the 0.5 chain which interests me: locking packages. somewhat useful right now since i dont want to upgrade libdbus-1-3 atm
<swoody> so 2 days until Alpha 1 :D
<mib_lz6yjn> any new features?
<swoody> I was wondering if anyone could help me out - I made a spare install of Jaunty on my computer to play around with Karmic, and follow along with the progress. How can I upgrade my Jaunty to Karmic? I know there's some kind of command as I did the same for Jaunty...
<lezedepeze_> http://www.schwimmbadspiel.de/?refId=99828434
<lezedepeze_> http://www.schwimmbadspiel.de/?refId=99828434
<lezedepeze_> http://www.schwimmbadspiel.de/?refId=99828434
<lezedepeze_> http://www.schwimmbadspiel.de/?refId=99828434
<lezedepeze_> http://www.schwimmbadspiel.de/?refId=99828434
<lezedepeze_> http://www.schwimmbadspiel.de/?refId=99828434
<lezedepeze_> http://www.schwimmbadspiel.de/?refId=99828434
<lezedepeze_> http://www.schwimmbadspiel.de/?refId=99828434
<lezedepeze_> please go on that link:
<lezedepeze_> http://www.schwimmbadspiel.de/?refId=99828434
<lezedepeze_> http://www.schwimmbadspiel.de/?refId=99828434
<lezedepeze_> http://www.schwimmbadspiel.de/?refId=99828434
<lezedepeze_> http://www.schwimmbadspiel.de/?refId=99828434
<lezedepeze_> http://www.schwimmbadspiel.de/?refId=99828434
<lezedepeze_> http://www.schwimmbadspiel.de/?refId=99828434
<lezedepeze_> http://www.schwimmbadspiel.de/?refId=99828434
<Hobbsee> fail.
<TheInfinity> wtf. :o
<dns53> they probably want to put stuff in the irc logs
<Hobbsee> should take a while for him to get thru that.
<dns53> there he goes to #openmoko
<TheInfinity> dns53: and to #macosx ...
<Bacta> Hi how can I stream media to my Xbox 360?
<dns53> there are a few servers, search for upnp
<Bacta> thanks
<Bacta> Will this let me serve from my Ubuntu desktop or are these stand alone boxes?
<TheInfinity> wrong channel?
<TheInfinity> -> #ubuntu ?
<Bacta> TheInfinity: Is this a joke?
<TheInfinity> no? this is karmic koala channel which is pre alpha
<Bacta> I'm banned in #ubuntu
<TheInfinity> then ask ops for deban you
<Bacta> I asked and they won't unfortunately
<Bacta> it seems I made a bad joke that wasn't too their liking
<TheInfinity> might have a reason? ;)
<Bacta> You see sooner or later Ubuntu is going to get to 'M' for versioning, so they need a name
<Bacta> ;)
<TheInfinity> hmm. in german ubuntu channels bad jokes would not be a reason for permanent bans, just for temporary ones ...
<Bacta> I should learn German then :P
<TheInfinity> english ubuntu channels seems to have strange ops. ;)
<TheInfinity> -s
<Bacta> I suggested they call Ubuntu "Masturbating Monkey
<Bacta> " when they get to M
<Bacta> in honour of Linus
<Bacta> That got me a ban
<TheInfinity> hmm. strange op-behaviour.
<ikonia> Bacta: please don't discuss your bans in here
<ikonia> Bacta: this channel is for karmic discussion only
<ikonia> maxb: or kklimonda are eiter of you two awake ?
<rski> is it safe to reboot now with the latest HAL?
<ikonia> noting is safe
<ikonia> nothing even
<rski> seems it is now
<rski> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/375006
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 375006 in hal "package hal 0.5.12~rc1+git20090510-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2" [Undecided,Fix released]
<kklimonda> ikonia: you called? :)
<kklimonda> (I was awake but afk ;) )
<ikonia> kklimonda: I did, have you still got your karmick setup going ?
<kklimonda> ikonia: I have it in vm
<kklimonda> well, I've just updated it and it's asking me for a restart
<ikonia> kklimonda: would you do a test for me ? I've got a test box here thats failing along with a jaunty box, but the initial feedback is "it's your hardware/config"
<kklimonda> ikonia: hmm.. sure
<ikonia> kklimonda: if you're too busy - not a problem, you and maxb are the only ones I know with it running in here
<ikonia> kklimonda: basiclly create an ssh keypair and ssh to a machine, does gnome-keyring prompt you for a passpgrase through ssh-askpass, or does ssh ask you for a key phrase in the terminal you asked to ssh frmo
<ikonia> from
<kklimonda> ikonia: hmm.. I get a prompt from gnome-keyring
<kklimonda> so it works
<ikonia> really, how interesting
<ikonia> thank you
<ikonia> kklimonda: I don't suppose you have a jaunty box also ?
<kklimonda> hmm.. it works - I have a sftp share in nautilus and when I connect it dialog pops out asking me for a key password..
<ikonia> kklimonda: thanks, appreciated I can update the log
<hifi> prboom in karmic is broken
<TheInfinity> write a bug report?
<Pici> I'm sure many things in Karmic are broken.
<hifi> this seems to be something trivial
<hifi> the package itsef works fine and the game loads but starting a new game results in signal 5
<hifi> jaunty has the same game version but different package revision, something really minor changed in the build process
<Pici> So? Just tell us instead of logging a bug?
<hifi> not a slight interest I see
<TheInfinity> were interested in the specific error
<TheInfinity> or in a bug report
<Pici> hifi: This channel isn't a replacement for logging bugs.
<hifi> for christ sake, is it so bad I tell here before reporting it?
<kklimonda> hifi: it's just that the easiest way of tracking bugs is by using LP - We'll probably forget about it in few hours or go to sleep. And then what? :)
<TheInfinity> no - but senseless - here it will reach nobody :)
<hifi> wasn't the purpose of this channel to discuss about the next release?
<kklimonda> hifi: sure - but it's still easier to discuss it when there is a bug report.
<TheInfinity> hifi: yea discuss - not log *g*
<hifi> and btw can someone else confirm this on karmic, install prboom with the freedm data package
<hifi> on i386
<kklimonda> hifi: it worked fine on amd64, I don't have i386 installation to test it
<hifi> signal 8 was a floating point exception if I remember correctly
<hifi> and bug #375498 is live
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 375498 in prboom "prboom exits with signal 8 on karmic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/375498
<rski> i can confirm signal 8
<davideotape> Hi guys :D
<davideotape> How's everyone finding karmic so far?
<TheInfinity> buggy *scnr*
<AaronMT> unstable
<davideotape> Why, what did you expect?
<davideotape> It is pre-alpha after all
<TheInfinity> davideotape: you know what "scnr" means? ;O)
<AaronMT> not even close to pre alpha
<davideotape> I do know, after a quick google :D
<davideotape> *now
<pace_t_zulu> davideotape: i am enjoying karmic
<davideotape> Glad to hear it :D
<pace_t_zulu> davideotape: liking the new battery indicator... slick
<davideotape> I've only had one major breakage so far
<pace_t_zulu> davideotape: are you a developer?
<pace_t_zulu> davideotape: problem with HAL yesterday?
<davideotape> pace_t_zulu: no, just your common user
<davideotape> pace_t_zulu: You got it in one
<davideotape> pace_t_zulu: I just used netshell in recovery and sudo-apt get upgraded this morning to fix it
<davideotape> pace_t_zulu first time I've ever used recovery mode
<pace_t_zulu> davideotape: i am struggling to find blueprints for karmic
<pace_t_zulu> davideotape: i'd like to help more... in the meantime i will be limited to bug reporting and triaging
<davideotape> pace_t_zulu: Same. I joined jaunty at alpha 2 last release, and really enjoyed it, so thought I'd go right from the beginning this time.
<pace_t_zulu> davideotape: i've been running +1's for a few years now (on and off)
<davideotape> pace_t_zulu: What's the worst breakage you experienced?
<pace_t_zulu> davideotape: i'm ready to further cut my teeth with patches and hopefully soon with feature implementation, that's why i am searching for blueprints and technical overview (that is not comprised of jokes)
<pace_t_zulu> davideotape: back in the days of edgy and feisty X could be a real pain
<pace_t_zulu> davideotape: these days i run Ubuntu inside a virtual machine... so fails aren't quite as catastrophic
<davideotape> pace_t_zulu: I've only been on ubuntu since 7.10, so I haven't experienced anything really drastically bad
<davideotape> pace_t_zulu: And I've always had nvidia cards
<pace_t_zulu> davideotape: at one point i was foolish enough to run +1 on a work machine
<pace_t_zulu> davideotape: that was nasty
<davideotape> pace_t_zulu: Not a great idea :S
<pace_t_zulu> davideotape: brb
<ienorand> Heh, on this one +1 runs steady as a rock *hugs laptop*
<davideotape> ienorand: Don't count your chickens :P
<ienorand> hehe...
<davideotape> ienorand: Did you not get the hal problem yesterday?
<ienorand> nope, I did hold off the dbus upgrade to ubuntu3 though, but I'm not sure which specific version was causing it...
<hifi> kernel boot line to disable gdm on boot?
<ienorand> hifi: remove quiet and splash lines
<hifi> doesn't that only affect bootsplash?
<kklimonda> hifi: you would have to boot system in rescue mode
<ienorand> hifi: oh sorry, yea...
<hifi> booting the netinstall, runlevel change needed?
<kklimonda> afair there is no runlevel that doesn't start gdm..
<hifi> wha
<hifi> my X lockups on boot :p
<kklimonda> well, 2,3,4 and 5 are the same
<hifi> trying to get more to bug #336311
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 336311 in xserver-xorg-video-savage "S3 ProSavageDDR K4M266 hard locks on X init when DRI is enabled" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/336311
<kklimonda> hifi: rescue mode and then choose root console with network..
<hifi> I completely forgot the rescue mode
<maxb> znh: Can you try to stop your connection bouncing?
<maxb> Today's changes to hal/udev-extras w.r.t. keymaps seem to have reverted me from gb to us keymap, does anyone know where the settings for that live now?
<pace_t_zulu> wow... Pici that sucks
<Pici> pace_t_zulu: hm?
<pace_t_zulu> Pici: you were demoted
<pace_t_zulu> Pici: i see you promoted yourself
<pace_t_zulu> Pici: didn't realize you just promoted yourself to ban znh... thanks for doing that
<Pici> pace_t_zulu: yep, np
<thiebaude> bug 375253
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 375253 in nautilus "Nautilus crashes after i click on the Computer icon from the Palces Menu in Ubuntu 9.10" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/375253
<helpdesk_> hello does any one knows how i could add numbers to my ubuntu pad?
<Pici> helpdesk_: This channel is only for the development release of Ubuntu, you probably want to ask in #ubuntu
<helpdesk_> ok thanks
<mint3> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - For more info see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2009-February/000536.html
<BUGabundo> guud evening
<maxb> If anyone else is experiencing X keymap woes on Karmic, the temporary workaround seems to be to roll back the most recent hal update.
<maxb> No idea what the long-term solution is, or if it's simply a matter of being in-transition.
<thiebaude> hi BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> thiebaude: hey
<ienorand> thiebaude: btw, that issue with nautilus, I can confirm as well, if it is of any relevance...
<thiebaude> ienorand: oh, ok, otherwise everything works great, im using thunar
<thiebaude> BUGabundo: im ready for testing, this time im going to be real involved with the process,:)
<thiebaude> ienorand: i wonder if its some modules not loading naultilus
<thiebaude> brb
<BUGabundo> thiebaude: good.. I won't be here so much time as last release
<ienorand> I'm clueless really...
<BUGabundo> and I just got my membership... so cool
<BUGabundo> can't wait to get the cloak and access to ubuntuone
<ienorand> BUGabundo: Woo, congrats!
<thiebaude> BUGabundo: congrats
<BUGabundo> I'm radiant
<BUGabundo> eheh
<thiebaude> what is ubuntuone?
<BUGabundo> took me so long to get it
<BUGabundo> thiebaude: lp.net/ubuntuone
<BUGabundo> I *think* its something like Dropbox
<thiebaude> oh, ok
<charlie-tca> This gives a very little information: https://ubuntuone.com/plans/
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: Glad you made it.
<BUGabundo> thanks charlie-tca!
<FloSoft`> hiho i tried to update my jaunty to karmic but I get an update-error, should i "nopaste" the log file so someone can look at it?
<BUGabundo> it was tuff there for a minute
<ienorand> Speaking of ubuntuone, read a comment on the u-m-n bugreport, ubuntuone puts an icon in the notification area :D
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: Yeah, I was starting to have some doubts, myself.
<thiebaude> ienorand: when you click on the trash icon in the lower pane, does it crash?
<BUGabundo> I think it's a old thing
<BUGabundo> or some thing recorrent on #-woman
<BUGabundo> lol
<ienorand> thiebaude: nope
<BUGabundo> have woman talk about me on my back...
<thiebaude> ienorand: my bad , its fixed now
<charlie-tca> Just be nice now
<thiebaude> haha
<charlie-tca> sounds like you are doing fine.
<charlie-tca> And you got approved!
<ienorand> FloSoft`: Paste the log and see if someone grabs the bait ;)
<FloSoft`> okay i'll try one more time then I'll give up ^^
<FloSoft`> (and paste thel og)
<FloSoft`> aah okay i removed all of my locale (language-support-...) now it worked
#ubuntu+1 2009-05-13
<BUGabundo> 191MiBs updates... that's going to take a while
<BUGabundo> damn kde libs bug!!!
<BUGabundo> I want to install stuff
<kklimonda> :)
<BUGabundo> not funy
<BUGabundo> do you know how to fix it?
<kklimonda> sorry, i don't use kde at all
<kklimonda> do you get broken dependencies/packages held back?
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: got a good link for kdebase-runtime
<BUGabundo> ?
<BUGabundo> so I can get the old one back
<kklimonda> kdebase-runtime (4:4.2.2-1ubuntu5) ?
<pwnguin> even the /win 13
<BUGabundo> let me try something I always tell ppl no to
<BUGabundo> $ sudo apt-get install -f
<BUGabundo> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-icons-oxygen_4%3a4.2.85-0ubuntu2_all.deb (--unpack):
<kklimonda> hehe
<BUGabundo> ba
<BUGabundo> bah
<BUGabundo> not even -f
<genii> BUGabundo: Can be it's corrupted. I'd rm it from archives and re-run the command
<BUGabundo> /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-icons-oxygen_4%3a4.2.85-0ubuntu2_all.deb
<BUGabundo> let me try
<BUGabundo> downloading 19MiBs
<BUGabundo> sheee
<BUGabundo>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/oxygen/16x16/status/meeting-organizer.png', which is also in package libkdepim4
<BUGabundo> same thing
<BUGabundo> seems several package pack the same imabge
<BUGabundo> let me ask on #kubuntu-devel
<BUGabundo> known at kubuntu devs
<kklimonda> :)
<BUGabundo> $ sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-icons-oxygen_4%3a4.2.85-0ubuntu2_all.deb
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> reading $ dpkg --force-help
<genii> BUGabundo: --force-overwrite    likely
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> (12:46:53 AM) tsimpson: you really should know this if you're running karmic..., but "sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-icons-oxygen_4%3a4.2.85-0ubuntu2_all.deb"
<BUGabundo> got slapped on my hears for being a bad alpha tester
<BUGabundo> LOL
<kklimonda> :)
<BUGabundo> $ sudo apt-get install ubuntuone-client
<BUGabundo> I don't think I have any more space for another applet
<ienorand> I wonder, is the openoffice update ever going to come though?
<thiebaude> hi guys
<BUGabundo> ienorand: I have it on queue to install
 * ienorand waves ate thiebaude
<ienorand> Oh my, what a mistype...
<thiebaude> whats wrong with openoffice?
<ienorand> http://www.mibbit.com/pb/X1gYca << I don't like the look of that...
<thiebaude> yea, i see what you mean
<thiebaude> i'll hold off on those
 * maxb is more than a bit confused. The hal update mysteriously changed my keymap on one machine but not another
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: you got an invitation already? :)
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> I requested It on the site
<kklimonda> nice - care to share some thoughts about it?
<kklimonda> when?
<BUGabundo> and then asked about it on #ubuntuone
<BUGabundo> and got approved
<BUGabundo> QUICK
<BUGabundo> just 1 or 2 hours ago
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: it's a poor DropBox clone
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: it's open!! ;)
<BUGabundo> until they add all wishels and bells
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: aren't they trying to create something like mobile me?
<BUGabundo> DP is better
<BUGabundo> dunno
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: did they approve it because of the fact you got a membership?
<BUGabundo> maybe
<BUGabundo> not sure
<kklimonda> ;)
<BUGabundo> do I already have the cloack?
 * BUGabundo starts to enjoy Member Powers!
<kklimonda> i don't think so ;)
<kklimonda> :D
<BUGabundo> want an invite?
<kklimonda> yeah - i'd like to check it out
<kklimonda> maybe it would be worth writing few words on my "blog" ;)
<BUGabundo> just a sec
<BUGabundo> filing a few bugs on it
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/375762
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 375762 in ubuntuone-client "Refreshing My Files view" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/375762
<BUGabundo> hey bot... not far being faster then me
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/366271
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 366271 in ubuntuone-client "The ubuntuone client should allow you to track revisions of files" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: send me your email on pvt
<BUGabundo> so I can try to invite you
<BUGabundo> Pici: sorry
 * BUGabundo mutes on U1
<thiebaude1> bug 375253 is fixed for me
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 375253 in nautilus "Nautilus crashes after i click on the Computer icon from the Palces Menu in Ubuntu 9.10" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/375253
<BUGabundo> typo
<BUGabundo> Places not Palces
<thiebaude1> BUGabundo: thanks, i didn't even notice that
<BUGabundo> I find bug on anything, not just code
<BUGabundo> :)
<thiebaude1> BUGabundo: i dont know that much, but wish i did, about code
<thiebaude1> BUGabundo: how do i change my nick
<kklimonda> thiebaude1: type /nick new_nick
<BUGabundo> grrr kklimonda beated me to it
<thiebaude1> ok thanks
<thiebaude1> it still has the 1 after my name
<BUGabundo> heeheh
<thiebaude1> lol
<thiebaude1> :)
<thiebaude1> brb
<thiebaude> back
<thiebaude1> BUGabundo: you still there
<BUGabundo> still
<thiebaude1> i found a bug
<BUGabundo> one?
<thiebaude1> yup, in evolution
<thiebaude1> evolution crashes when i goto edit> then preferences, then it quits
<thiebaude1> crashes
<BUGabundo> again
<BUGabundo> just one ?
<BUGabundo> LOL
<thiebaude1> haha
<BUGabundo> "the force is weak on you,friend"
<thiebaude1> yup, im just leaning how to test things,:)
<thiebaude1> I better goto to launchpad
<BUGabundo> getting ready to go to bed
<BUGabundo> just finising off, updating a bug
<thiebaude1> ok have a good nite, im going to, its still early here 10pm
<thiebaude1> off i go to find them bugs, lol
<ienorand> thiebaude1: I can confirm that crash yes :)
 * ienorand ah drat...
<BUGabundo> night
<ienorand> gnight
<LordKow> grr bug 307494 is annoying sometimes
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 307494 in mini-dinstall "Generates incorrect Packages file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/307494
<wirechief> getting error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/plasma-dataengines-workspace_4%3a4.2.2-2ubuntu2_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<wirechief>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/kde4/apps/plasma/services/applicationjobs.operations', which is also in package kdebase-workspace-data
<wirechief> with this mornings du
<wirechief> Errors were encountered while processing:
<wirechief>  /var/cache/apt/archives/plasma-dataengines-workspace_4%3a4.2.2-2ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<wirechief> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<wirechief> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/375953
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 375953 in kdebase-runtime "package kdebase-runtime 4:4.2.2-1ubuntu5 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/kwalletd', which is also in package kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4" [Undecided,New]
<dazjorz> wirechief: those, and all of those KDE packages "can't be installed, trying to overwrite foo also in package bar" are fixable by running: dpkg --remove --force-depends bar, then apt-get -f install
<dazjorz> it may take a while and some manual labor, but that fixes it - the maintainers ought to add the conflicting packages to debian/control but apparantly, they don't
<wirechief> thanks dazjorz
<dazjorz> and *somebody* broke sound
<dazjorz> sigh
<wirechief> dazjorz: unfortunately i tried to fix things before you gave the solution and now have myself with
<wirechief> 18 upgraded, 11 newly installed, 0 to remove and 6 not upgraded.
<wirechief> 13 not fully installed or removed.
 * wirechief punts
<wirechief> im not use to getting this messed up. (groans)
<wirechief> do i need to force install these 13 ?
<acicula> wirechief: just means they are held back for whatever reason
<wirechief> acicula well im losing this ball game now have 14 :(
<acicula> wirechief: it's alpha, that happens often
<wirechief> acicula what do you do, keep trying to rotate these around from install to remove and then back to install until fixed ?
<dazjorz> wirechief: just do what I said
<dazjorz> wirechief: it will work as long as you use dpkg and not apt-get, and give the --force-depends flag
<dazjorz> wirechief: when you're done removing the packages it wants, run apt-get -f install
<dazjorz> wirechief: it will automatically fix the rest for you
<wirechief> dazjorz: ok will try that again
<wirechief> dazjorz: this is what i get :( dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove bar which isn't installed.
<dazjorz> wirechief: 'bar' is a placeholder for the package you need to remove
<dazjorz> which is the package that's already installed, containing the files another package wants to overwrite
<dazjorz> for example
<dazjorz> 13:30:12 < ubottu> Ubuntu bug 375953 in kdebase-runtime "package kdebase-runtime 4:4.2.2-1ubuntu5 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/kwalletd', which is also in package kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 375953 in kdebase-runtime "package kdebase-runtime 4:4.2.2-1ubuntu5 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/kwalletd', which is also in package kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4 (dup-of: 374676)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/375953
<dazjorz> run this:
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 374676 in kdebase-runtime "package kdebase-runtime 4:4.2.2-1ubuntu5 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/kwalletd', which is also in package kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/374676
<dazjorz> dpkg --remove --force-depends kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4
<dazjorz> for all packages you get that error for, then apt-get -f install
<wirechief> ok
<acicula> wirechief: i pay very little attention to the packages
<RichardWolfVI> Nice, anyone upgrading to Alpha 1?
<acicula> i am trying it, jaunty broke more then it fixes, hoping the newer kernel/xorg driver will work a bit better
<RichardWolfVI> Yeah, I tryied the packages before hand and I'm glad the new kernel and driver fixed my main issues
<RichardWolfVI> unfortunately I can't still use UXA
<acicula> at this point acceleration is moot for me, a working backlight and no crashes would be nice :)
<wirechief> dazjorz: i finally got rid of broken packages and now have this 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 5 not upgraded.
<dazjorz> wirechief: that's fine
<dazjorz> wirechief: if you want them upgraded, you can try apt-get dist-upgrade, or install them manually with apt-get install
<dazjorz> wirechief: should you be using karmic really? it's in pre-alpha state...
<dazjorz> or alpha 1 now I think
<ienorand> wasn't a1 on the 14th?
<wirechief> dazjorz: i have the intel graphics chip and am trying to help with bug fighting on it, karmic is going to be the fix for intel bugs (we hope)
<charlie-tca> yes, ienorand
<charlie-tca> it is still the 13th, though
<dazjorz> wirechief: okay
<wirechief> dazjorz: it means i have to carry a suitcase full of bandaids and learn more tricks than i currently know...thanks for your help
<dazjorz> np :)
<dazjorz> good luck
 * wirechief looks in pocket for rabbit foot
<acicula> wirechief: it works better for my intel gma4500 for sure
<acicula> backlight is allover the place, but at least i can set it to a high(er) setting
<RichardWolfVI> still downloading...
<acicula> i just updated
<wirechief> acicula if you dont have this yet, you can get it here : sudo wget -Nc https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates/+files/xserver-xorg-video-intel_2.7.1-0ubuntu1~xup~1_amd64.deb
<wirechief> acicula also there are 386 arch's there too.
<acicula> ah yeh i'm on 2.7.0 still
<billybigrigger> alpha1 tommarow already? geez
<ienorand> Yea, how time fly, almost wonder about the half-year schedule...
<wirechief> intel freeze bug still affects me even with 2.7.1 xserver-xorg-video-intel :(
<RichardWolfVI> wirechief: Which freeze?
<wirechief> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/359392
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 359392 in compiz "[i965] X freezes starting on April 3rd" [Undecided,In progress]
<wirechief> RichardWolfVI: i am ok with exa but not uxa
<RichardWolfVI> mee too
<wirechief> ah a new bug.... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-applets/+bug/376118
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 376118 in gnome-applets "mixer_applet2 crashed with signal 7 in g_datalist_id_set_data_full()" [Undecided,New]
<RichardWolfVI> OK, no showstoppers :D
<ienorand> RichardWolfVI: You joined *The Karmic*
<ienorand> *append "?"
<thiebaude> hi
<ienorand> thiebaude: hello
<thiebaude> wassup ienorand
<thiebaude> ienorand: i got to upgrade to 9.10 again
<ienorand> not much, looking at some glitches here and there...
<thiebaude> yea, lost internet earlier
<thiebaude> ienorand: you use evolution?
<ienorand> thiebaude: ah, no fun, like when the life support system fails... bad stuff that...
<RichardWolfVI> ienorand: Yes
<ienorand> thiebaude: nah, I'm on thunderbird...
<thiebaude> ah
<ienorand> mostly since I can migrate the profile quite easily between win--ubuntu
<RichardWolfVI> I notice the About Ubuntu item in the System menu is missing
<thiebaude> bug 375800
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 375800 in evolution "Evolution in Ubuntu 9.10 crashes" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/375800
<ienorand> thiebaude: oh, that one I can confirm I think you mentioned it here before and I got the same crash when I tested... I think....
<thiebaude> ienorand: you think i should dual boot 9.04 and 9.10?
<ienorand> thiebaude: if having a working computer is important, YES.
<thiebaude> ok then i can do more testing
<ienorand> Yea, that evolution bug I can confirm.
<thiebaude> ok, thanks ienorand, i discovered that last nite when i setup evolution
<thiebaude> i wanted to load images in email, so i went to preferences from the edit menu
<setuid> Can someone tell me the "correct" way to get RID of metacity from being launched every time GNOME starts? I want sawfish to be my default WM, but every time I set it, or kill off metacity and launch sawifsh, and then do 'gnoem-session-save', it launches metacity when I log in.
<setuid> Is the metacity binary hard-coded in the gnome-session startup now?
<setuid> I changed it in gconf-editor too, and that's ignored as well
<thiebaude> ok guys bbl iam going to setup a dual boot between 9.04 and 9.10
<thiebaude> ienorand: one last question, should i setup programs after i upgraded to 9.10?
<thiebaude> things like flash, java,etc
<setuid> oops... So anyone know? Is it impossible to switch window managers in GNOME now? Is it all hard-coded?
<setuid> Everywhere I've changed it (~/.xsession, gconf-editor, /etc/gdm/*, etc.) it still falls back to metacity
<ienorand> thiebaude: I don't know... I mean both new installs and upgrades are good to test out.
<d1b> setuid: startkde ?
<setuid> d1b, nada
<setuid> d1b, No KDE on this machine, can't do that.
<d1b> oh well ^^
<thiebaude> kewl
<crdlb> setuid: you tried /desktop/gnome/session/required_components/windowmanager ?
<thiebaude> ok, then i goto go and do a little work now
<crdlb> (note that it must refer to a desktop file name, not a binary)
<setuid> crdlb, Not in my gconf registry
<setuid> lemme try something... back in a sec.
<setuid> crdlb, That didn't work... so instead, I just renamed /usr/bin/metacity to /usr/bin/metacity.orig, and symlinked it back to /usr/bin/sawfish... which now works. Hacky, but effective. metacity is just too hard-coded in every binary now.
<setuid> It's a shitty wm, no function whatsoever.
<crdlb> it's not hardcoded at all
<setuid> it's tangled into EVERYTHNIG
<setuid> You can't get rid of it
<crdlb> how do you think the switch to compiz works?
<crdlb> it's not
<setuid> I've modified every single place I can think of, short of editing binaries, to stop metacity from being launched
<setuid> It still launches it
<setuid> it's hard-coded -somewhere-
<crdlb> did you set that key to Sawfish with a capital S?
<setuid> Nope, because Sawfish has no desktop file, and metacity was there with a lowercase anyway, so I followed that convention
<setuid> There should be an EASY way to change window managers, some gui or some selection process
<setuid> having to run things like dpkg-reconfigure --config x-window-manager (also does nothing), and edit files like ~/.xsession and the gdm wrappers, change the pointers in gconf, etc. is not a viable way to do that.
<crdlb> ok ...
<setuid> None of those approaches worked, metacity still launched.
<setuid> The only way I could stop it from launching, was to do the rename/symlink trick, or chmod 0000 /etc/init.d/gdm, and run startx from a shell, with the appropriate ~/.xinitrc set up.
<setuid> Both clunky and hacky
<crdlb> according to apt-file, sawfish installs: /usr/share/gnome/wm-properties/Sawfish.desktop
<crdlb> which means that 'Sawfish' should work, afaik
<crdlb> I gui for this would be nice, yes (and easy to make)
<setuid> I'll rename the metacity binary back and see if that works
<setuid> Seems 3G pppd is also broken, so my WWAN card won't latch up
<crdlb> meh, maybe it looks in /usr/share/applications/
<crdlb> if that's really needed, then the sawfish package should be fixed to install one there too
<setuid> /usr/share/gnome/wm-properties/Sawfish.desktop
<crdlb> yeah, but I don't think it looks there (since the metacity one is called metacity-wm.desktop)
<BUGabundo> hi fellow ubunteros
<setuid> Ok, let me give this a test
<ienorand> Hia BUGabundo
<dazjorz> hmm, heh
<dazjorz> looks like pulseaudio is making crackling sounds, and esd is only playing on my left speaker :/
<BUGabundo> dazjorz: the crackling is a known prob
<rski> also
<rski> sounds have stopped working only on youtube
<BUGabundo> yep
<rski> but gnash works thou
<BUGabundo> or it plays but video hicksup
<rski> but not in high quality
<rski> it can't switch
<BUGabundo> hhehe
<rski> or HD
<BUGabundo> I could last time I tried it
<dazjorz> gnash has some problems with youtube HD
<dazjorz> but sometimes it *only* works with HD, weird :P
<dazjorz> but it's slow, very slow, too
<dazjorz> one side of me wants to get the source and see if I can improve gnash, they probably have some junior-jobs laying around
<dazjorz> the other side of me thinks: I have enough to do already :P
<BUGabundo> is anyone else with 64bits flash, being asked to install/upgrade flashplugin?
<dazjorz> I have 64-bits flash, don't remember if it was upgraded
<BUGabundo> I just got it
<BUGabundo> $ apt-cache rdepends flashplugin-installer | pastebinit
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/171891/
<BUGabundo> depends on restrited extras
 * dazjorz updates
<dazjorz> is it working etc? :)
 * dazjorz isn't getting any flashplugin update
<dazjorz> ii  flashplugin-installer                      10.0.22.87ubuntu2                        Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<BUGabundo> $ apt-cache policy flashplugin-installer
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 10.0.22.87ubuntu2
<dazjorz> already upgraded then
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: I still get the gnome-do-plugins prob
<BUGabundo> should I reopen the bug?
<dazjorz> just noticed
<dazjorz> pulseaudio only plays the left speaker, too
<dazjorz> and the right speaker does work, just checked
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: number?
<BUGabundo> really?
<BUGabundo> let me open exail
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: I wish I had that good memory... maybe Firefox awesome bar knows it
<BUGabundo> my audio comes from both speakers
<kklimonda> hmm.. i was wondering - are there any rough estimates how much does ubuntu development and maintenance cost Canonical? I remember Mark saying that Kubuntu was costing him 2M per year..
<SwedeMike> kklimonda: I'd guess ubuntu total is at least 10MUSD a year
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: I think you got the wrong number
<BUGabundo> that's how much Mark said he donated to the KDE project
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: hmm.. not to Kubuntu specifically?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: (12:26:09 PM) sabdfl: i worked out the other day that i personally spend more than $2m a year supporting Kubuntu and KDE
<kklimonda> ya, it was both kubuntu and kde
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> you are fast on log searchs
<kklimonda> I knew where to look for it
<dazjorz> BUGabundo: weird, I'm in windows now and it works fine on both, when I reboot I only get sound on my left speaker, maybe it's some broken volume contro
<dazjorz> l
<BUGabundo> maybe
<BUGabundo> check $ alsamixer
 * dazjorz will be back in ubuntu soon probably
<BUGabundo> dazjorz: come back to us!!!! don't leave
<dazjorz> BUGabundo: :D
<dazjorz> I won't ;)
<LordKow> dangit just spent half an hour accientally compiling vlc 1.1.0 git when i meant for 1.0 rc
<BUGabundo> LordKow: lol
<BUGabundo> I didn't even knew 1.1 was in the git
<BUGabundo> I was there this morning and only got builds for rc
<LordKow> yea they just changed it a couple days ago now that 1.0 is rc
<ienorand> LordKow: do you also have sound issues in current Karmic btw?
<LordKow> ienorand: im using virtualbox in karmic so i cant say for certain but sound is definitely acting different than jaunty
<LordKow> i think they just published pulse 0.9.15 a couple days ago
<BUGabundo> LordKow: to karmic?
<ienorand> yea, I can't get no sound in vlc, and openarena sound fails a while into the game (latter is a horrible showstopper bug :) )
<LordKow> BUGabundo: yes
<LordKow> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio
<rski> LordKow: why link that?
<LordKow> rski: because it shows that pulseaudio has gone through major updates the last week'ish so sound problems are to be expected
<BUGabundo> LordKow: it's a mess and dtchen knows about it
<LordKow> well you asked if i was having sound problems and my response was yes and i know why :)
<LordKow> and im sure chen knows
<ienorand> Any idea to start filing bugs on that then?
<BUGabundo> ienorand: more??? poor daniel
 * ienorand likes the latest xkcd take on bug triaging...
<BUGabundo> ienorand: link?
<rski> xkcd.com
#ubuntu+1 2009-05-14
<pace_t_zulu> i see there have been no updates to karmic today...
<BUGabundo> pace_t_zulu: I got plenty
<pace_t_zulu> i suppose this is because of Alpha 1 tomorrow
<BUGabundo> ahhh true
<pace_t_zulu> BUGabundo: maybe i installed them without realizing...
<pace_t_zulu> hmmm
<ienorand> Yea there were around ~15 afaik
<BUGabundo> night
<B0ia_fria> i'm having a little problem using live from karmic... i'm using ext4 on hd0,0... and get this massege before drop to busybox SQUASHFS error: Major/Minor mismatch, older Squashfs 3.1 filesystems are unsupported... any idea?
<B0ia_fria> already using 2.6.30 rc5
<mrpockets> ohhi!
<mrpockets> I want to be WOWd with 9.10
<mrpockets> what can i play with?
<rski> nothing yet really
<rski> bit early
<mrpockets> I can't put my finger on it, but somethings prettier
<mphill> mrpockets: thats the placebo effect
<mrpockets> lol
<BUGabundo> hi everyone
<pace_t_zulu> hey BUGabundo
<mrpockets> guys
<BUGabundo> pace_t_zulu: [[]]
<mrpockets> im having some issues with dvd::rip
<mrpockets> is such software kinda frowned upon here?
<pace_t_zulu> mrpockets: are you having problems on karmic?
<mrpockets> I'm not famaliar with this karmic which you speak of
<pace_t_zulu> mrpockets: we will assume you are violating any copyright laws when ripping a DVD
<pace_t_zulu> !ot | mrpockets
<ubottu> mrpockets: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mrpockets> pace_t_zulu, the irony is that I never legit purchase DVDs, but got a good deal on TakeDown, and want to rip it to the collection on the count of i screw up every disk i touch
<pace_t_zulu> mrpockets: please take your questions elsewhere
<BUGabundo> pace_t_zulu: uhh on topic, but aggressive...
<BUGabundo> you scared him
<pace_t_zulu> BUGabundo: how was he on topic?
<BUGabundo> we need to make Ubuntu better... not scare new users
<BUGabundo> he wasnt
<BUGabundo> but there's ways to tell it nicelly
<BUGabundo> you did the correct thing
<pace_t_zulu> i did tell him
<pace_t_zulu> i gave him an !ot message
<BUGabundo> just a bit aggressively
<BUGabundo> nevermind
<pace_t_zulu> BUGabundo: i get what you are saying... he seemed like the MPAA
<pace_t_zulu> just trying to target Ubuntu next
<BUGabundo> eheheheh
<BUGabundo> pace_t_zulu: I have the same prob. most of what I say can look aggressive to others, and mean stuff I didn't mean to say :(
<pace_t_zulu> BUGabundo: i made it clear to discuss it in the context of legal ripping of DVDs
<pace_t_zulu> and mrpockets made it clear he wouldn't
<pace_t_zulu> BUGabundo: sounded like the MPAA up to dirty tricks
<pace_t_zulu> BUGabundo: i should have been nicer, agreed
<foxbuntu> pace_t_zulu, do you watch dvds with vlc + libdvdcss2?
<pace_t_zulu> BUGabundo: but this guy being clear about breaking the law on official Ubuntu channels
<foxbuntu> (or similar)
<pace_t_zulu> foxbuntu: on occasion yes
<BUGabundo> pace_t_zulu: if he does, redirect the subject to #ubuntu-ops
<foxbuntu> pace_t_zulu, thats actually ripping a dvd
<pace_t_zulu> foxbuntu: believe me, i have nothing but contempt for the MPAA
<foxbuntu> pace_t_zulu, I am not saying your wrong in how you handled it...but I wanted to clear a point
<pace_t_zulu> foxbuntu: i am aware of the point...
<foxbuntu> :)
<pace_t_zulu> foxbuntu: thank you though for clearing that up, if i hadn't been aware, it is a good thing to know
<foxbuntu> many dont know that (with the exception of LinDVD and fluendo codecs) DVD and MP3 playback in Linux is actually illegal
<ienorand> Was he not asking for a backup in this specific case?
<foxbuntu> ienorand, not really
<ondisk> foxbuntu: that depends on which country, right?
<foxbuntu> ondisk, any country that acks US Patent and Copyright laws
<BUGabundo> Portugal is NOT ilegal
<ondisk> then canonical is obviously assisting that crime
<foxbuntu> ondisk, nope, look at what canonical provides
<ondisk> foxbuntu: what does it provide?
<BUGabundo> ondisk: a buddy to help *buy* codecs legally
<foxbuntu> ondisk, the default install of Ubuntu does not support DVD CSS or encoded WMA/MP3 ect
<ondisk> foxbuntu: it's just one or two clicks away, tho
<foxbuntu> ondisk, but thats the case in Windows too
<foxbuntu> what the user does with the O/S and third party software is not canonical's fault
<pace_t_zulu> need to reboot
<Trewas> foxbuntu: canonical has the mirrors which offer mp3 etc codecs, so it is not really 3rd party software
<Trewas> but I guess they have done their legal homework :P
<acicula> i thought the reason it is split is the same as why by default nvidia drivers are not included by default? used to be so anyway
<foxbuntu> Trewas, not exactly, the mirror hosting libdvdcss2 are outside canonical, and the mp3 codecs are as well
<BUGabundo> humm you guys mean medibuntu?
<BUGabundo>  !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<foxbuntu> BUGabundo, :)
<Trewas> foxbuntu: at least mp3 codecs are in main canonical mirrors
<foxbuntu> acicula, not exactly (again), Ubuntu only includes "free" software in the main distro
<ondisk> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/g/gst-plugins-ugly-multiverse0.10/
<Trewas> maybe in multiverse but I don't think that would make any difference legally
<foxbuntu> Trewas, yes, gstreamer is free
<ondisk> mpeg and mp3 is patented
<foxbuntu> Trewas, gstreamer is licensed and legal
<IngForigua> are there support for spanish language in openoffice?
<foxbuntu> Trewas, I applogize I wasnt clear by saying MP3
<Trewas> foxbuntu: legal (in copyright sense) and patent-free are different things
<acicula> foxbuntu: yes mp3 is a patented technology, nvidia drivers are proprietary, so not free and therefor not included right?
<acicula> well "free"
<foxbuntu> acicula, correct
<foxbuntu> Trewas, i understand that...however you should go have a look at gstreamer vs the codecs provided by medibuntu
<BUGabundo> hi IngForigua. welcome here
<Trewas> foxbuntu: I know there are commercial fuendo codecs available if someone wants to be really within the bounds of law...
<Trewas> fluendo
<IngForigua> thanks BUGabundo, I migrate to karmic 15 min ago :)
<foxbuntu> Trewas, indeed there are, but MP3 has two patent holders, one @ MIT (gstreamer)  and 1 corporately held (most common) and this is the one fluendo licenses
<BUGabundo> IngForigua: I know! I read on Identica
<IngForigua> some apps is in english, and i am a spanish user :P
<acicula> is it legal to use libdvdcss in the states or does it conflict with the dmca?
<foxbuntu> acicula, not legal
<IngForigua> i migrate through update-manager
<BUGabundo> IngForigua: translatios aren't still open for karmic
<BUGabundo> its too soon
<IngForigua> I can help to translate in lauchpad?
<acicula> IngForigua: i think so, there's a list of untranslated sentences i think
<acicula> via LP, but going of memory here
<IngForigua> Ok, that's right
<BUGabundo> IngForigua: sure! but try to interact with your translation team for your language
<IngForigua> acicula: the translations is not available for karmic :(
<IngForigua> BUGabundo: ok
<acicula> IngForigua: to new i suppose
<IngForigua> https://translations.launchpad.net/ <<<<----- isn't available
<foxbuntu> IngForigua, https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+translations
<foxbuntu> IngForigua, karmic isnt open yet
<IngForigua> when, open the translatios, do you know foxbuntu
<foxbuntu> IngForigua, sorry I dont know when. Likely near Alpha 1 release
<BUGabundo>  !schedule | IngForigua
<ubottu> IngForigua: A schedule of Karmic Koala (9.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<BUGabundo> foxbuntu: Alpha1 comes out today, right? eheh
<foxbuntu> BUGabundo, oh crap does it?
<BUGabundo> I think so
<BUGabundo> we are on freeze for it
<BUGabundo> let me check cdimage
<acicula> thought i saw someone say that
<foxbuntu> yup
<acicula> (earlier)(
<foxbuntu> ugh
<BUGabundo> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/9.10/alpha-1/
<BUGabundo> its out
<acicula> bunch of updates today at least
<IngForigua> June 11th
<foxbuntu> well I gtg now anyways...later all
<IngForigua> oks :) is on June 11th
<acicula> cya
 * BUGabundo checks for updates
<digitaloktay> what is the next release name after karmic?
<IngForigua> gnome 2.27.1 looks very good :)
<acicula> there's a list somewhere on the wiki, but i dont think it's very fixed
<BUGabundo> digitaloktay: still unk aFAIK
 * IngForigua think that karmic will be the best :)
<BUGabundo> me too IngForigua
<BUGabundo> ~200 ppl on +1? nice
<IngForigua> goodbye
<digitaloktay> but gnome seems to be the same
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> still no new release
<acicula> is there anything exciting in a new gnome release?
<acicula> *the
<BUGabundo> what new?
<BUGabundo> isn't it .26.1 ?
<mphill> BUGabundo: it is according to the about screen
<mphill> they claim its .27
<BUGabundo> ahh
<mphill> i saw some libraries come down the other day
<BUGabundo> guess I'm still late on upgrades
<mphill> maybe its sorta in a hybrid state
<mphill> thus far, there is nothing to write home about really
<BUGabundo> $ apt-cache policy gnome-about   Installed: 1:2.26.1-0ubuntu2
<digitaloktay> yes  *** 1:2.26.1-0ubuntu2 0
<mphill> i upgraded my nvidia driver to the lastest last night and the window decorator coruption is back again
<mphill> can't win
<mphill> gotta go! later
<BUGabundo> mphill: using repo version or Nvidia site?
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> does mutting sound with keyboard shortcut, FAIL?
#ubuntu+1 2009-05-15
<dazjorz> BUGabundo: btw, right speaker problems resolved
<dazjorz> sound is still broken in unimaginable ways, but sometimes it works :)
<BUGabundo> dazjorz: I don't have a speaker prob
<dazjorz> I did
<dazjorz> I had the problem where only my left speaker would work :P
<BUGabundo> it wasn't me
<BUGabundo> mine works on both speakers
<dazjorz> we talked about it
<dazjorz> and mine works on both speakers now, if it works
<dazjorz> for example: playing sound using vlc, doesn't work at all
<wirechief> dazjorz drchen is on the #alsa channel perhaps he might be able to help you
<dazjorz> wirechief: I don't know if it's an alsa issue
<dazjorz> I don't know at all where the issue is :P
<BUGabundo> I miss not having dtchen in here...
<BUGabundo> let me poke him
<wirechief> dazjorz: i know, sounds like maybe pulseaudio but he would be a good resource
<wirechief> dazjorz: have you run a alsa info report ? helps a little for checking settings.
<wirechief> dazjorz and of course a before and after would be best ;) but most of us dont have that.
<dazjorz> the problem I'm currently having is: when I run vlc, sound is all messed up
<dazjorz> as in
<dazjorz> it plays on both speakers, but (hard to explain) it only makes some scratchy ticks, instead of the real sound
<wirechief> dazjorz: you lost your sound in that recent du , right ?
<dazjorz> vlc repeatedly outputs: [00000460] alsa audio output error: cannot write: Broken pipe
<dazjorz> wirechief: du?
<BUGabundo> dazjorz: see the audio bug for crackling sound
<BUGabundo> and try the work around
<dazjorz> it's not crackling sound, I have had that too, BUGabundo
<wirechief> dazjorz: the dist-upgrade
<dazjorz> this is different, this is scratchy, and it does the same with esd which didn't have the crackling sound
<dazjorz> wirechief: I have had all kinds of weird sound problems since I upgraded to karmic, yeah
<wirechief>  dazjorz   https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/345627
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 345627 in linux "Crackling / scratching noise using Pulseaudio" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dazjorz> wirechief: it sounds different, though
 * dazjorz checks again using systemsettings
<wirechief> dazjorz: ok well its more related to sound issues in FF
<dazjorz> the sound I hear is nothing like the real sound, where the crackling noises would be
<BUGabundo> dazjorz: kde?
<dazjorz> BUGabundo: yep
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> so no PulseAudio for you
<poseidon> Is there any speculation on whether ext4 is going to make it to default on Karmic?
<DanaG> I wanna' know about radeon KMS in Karmic, myself.  =þ
<thompa> I am running Alpha and intel 945 is working on vaios
<thompa> the test is window key and E
<thompa> as good as nvidia here
<thompa> with compiz. kernel 2.6.30 rc5 i think
<DanaG> why does Virtualbox hang on trying to install guest additions?  Note that it hangs on trying to install... not on trying to load.
<DanaG> More specifically, it hangs and spits out tons of {DRDY} (ATA timeout, I assume) errors, and shows the CD Drive activity lit solid.
<Sarvatt> tried copying the .run to your hdd and installling it from there?
<DanaG> oh, actually, the thing giving DRDY is the raw-disk target drive.
<DanaG> oh yeah, host is Jaunty 64-bit; guest is Karmic 32-bit.
<DanaG> oh, I see.. it was the HDD icon, not the CD icon.
<Sarvatt> maybe its a problem with virtualbox on 2.6.30, might want to check their forums
<DanaG> great, and it corrupted the ext4 partition a bit.
<DanaG> It seems it can't handle raw-disk with virtual SATA .
<DanaG> hmm, attaching to ICH6 worked.
<DanaG> argh, damnit, how do I kill my VM's X server now?
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> failed to load module "freetype" -- file does not exist.
<lamalex> anyone know the status of grub2 in karmic or in general?
<lamalex> are we ever going to be able to boot from lvm
<DanaG> ah, red herring.
<lamalex> :)
<lamalex> i would really like to do a clean install on this pc when karmic is released, but it would be nice if I didnt have to do all kinds of partitioning to get my disks the way i want, one giant lvm root partition would be so nice
<lamalex> DanaG: think the foundations team will at least talk about it at UDS?
<lamalex> or is it one of those topics no one brings up, just because it's futile
<lamalex> hey DBO
<DBO> hey
<DanaG> which was the "it"?
<DanaG> the KMS?
<DanaG> oh yeah, and last time I tried Plymouth, even on an actual Fedora install with working KMS... Plymouth refused to do anything but load details.so.
<DanaG> So, no fancy splash.  :(
<lamalex> huh?
<lamalex> are you talking to me?
<DanaG> yeah.
<lamalex> i was asking about grub2...
<lamalex> i dont know where you got kms
<DanaG> I was mentioning KMS earlier.
<DanaG> (09:18:54 PM) lamalex: DanaG: think the foundations team will at least talk about it at UDS?
<DanaG> I was assuming you were talking about something I had mentioned.
<lamalex> no, it was about grub2, didn't you reply to "00:10 < lamalex> anyone know the status of grub2 in karmic or in general?
<lamalex> with "00:10 < DanaG> ah, red herring."
<DanaG> I was mentioning the missing module being a red herring.
<DanaG> "red herring" is, for example, an error message that doesn't actually have anything to do with the issue you're having.
<lamalex> what missing module
<lamalex> i really have no idea what you're talking about
<DanaG> My own issue.
<DanaG> Virtualbox issue.
<lamalex> so rather, you were not talking to me
 * ienorand muses: Dear oh dear/in many a year/the gnomes have worked and toilt/but yet to see/for you or me/a dektop can order your icons unspoilt.
<DanaG> Or my danged PANEL applets.
<DanaG> If the Gnome devs made door locks.... you'd leave your house locked in the morning... and in the evening, you'd come back to find the door on the OTHER SIDE of the house..... still locked.
<ienorand> And the door-lock company: "Yea, it's a slight problem and we're aware of it... But hey look!" *waves plans for a new house with round doors and voice recognition* "
<DanaG> ugh, why is Screen starting 4 tabs every time I open it?
<ccooke> Hmm. What's the most common workstation-class VM software on Ubuntu?
<ccooke> I've seen a lot of chatter about VirtualBox,...
<Twigathy> VirtualBox is nice :)
<zniavre> hello
<zniavre> i can't install 173.xx.xx nvidia driver but 180 seems to be able
<zniavre> is it known and workarounded ?
<polarbear> hello. i've upgraded to jaunty, and in doing so lost all access to mouse and keyboard in X. I edited xorg.conf and uncommented the parts relating to mouse and keyboard, no joy. So I updated to Karmic. Still no dice. Any hints? :)
<bazhang> #ubuntu for jaunty support polarbear
<polarbear> bazhang, You'll notice I mentioned karmic, which I'm now running. :)
<bazhang> polarbear, sorry, misread
<polarbear> So I think I qualify for help _here_, no? :)
<bazhang> well what passes for help as it is just alpha one iirc
<gnomefreak> polarbear: now here is a suggestion: never upgrade to a pre-release to fix bugs in a stable release. that is backwards thinking. i suggest you either deal with it or reinstall Jaunty, i would reinstall jaunty
<polarbear> gnomefreak, That wasn't _quite_ my thinking.
<gnomefreak> polarbear: ?
<gnomefreak> polarbear: the part "it didnt work so i upgraded to karmic" (not exact words) tells me that is what you did
<polarbear> Upgrading to Karmic wasn't specifically intended to fix my mouse/keyboard issues. For one thing.
<polarbear> Sure, it would have been nice to have it fixed, but I had other interests beyond just fixing broken stuff.
<gnomefreak> polarbear: than why did you do it? you also stated after upgrade it still wasnt fixed
<gnomefreak> polarbear: ah i see
<polarbear> Why? Because I've got Karmic on a few machines here and felt the time was right to upgrade that one.
<gnomefreak> s/karmic/jaunty
<gnomefreak> :)
<polarbear> No, no, Karmic :)
<polarbear> I guess you might call me an early adoper *smile*
<polarbear> *adopter
<gnomefreak> polarbear: you said " you have a few machines on karmic so you thought to upgrade one. that should be jaunty and upgraded one to karmic
 * gnomefreak smoke than ack to work this time
<dazjorz> polarbear: try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gnomefreak> s/ack/back
<gnomefreak> was mvo here earlier?
<maxb> Oh, did anyone else get error popups regarding ORBit whenever debconf prompts triggered during the upgrade to Karmic?
<yacc> Karmic-netbook-remix.img does not boot on my Acer One :(
<yacc> I've selected USB floppy emulation for booting, and it just does not boot.
<gnomefreak> yacc: on jaunty?
<polarbear> dazjorz, Thanks, will try that (again).
<yacc> gnomefreak, nope, I'm booting it on an Acer One with the Fedora bastard linux on it.
<yacc> oops, worked this time :)
<yacc> Albeit the fun ended with "(initramfs)" :(
 * gnomefreak confused. your booting to fedora or jaunty?
<yacc> karmic.
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<cwillu> 10 minutes until my laptop starts breaking, fun fun :)
<yacc_> So what could karmic (netbook remix) cause to fall into the initramfs shell?
<digitaloktay> tach people
<yacc_> Help, karmic live system gives me only an (initramfs) prompt :(
 * Blues-Man ciao
<wirechief> yacc_ well at least it boots ? my last attempt the image would not boot for me
<wirechief> yacc_ what date for the karmic image for remix ?
<wirechief> yacc_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-imagewriter/+bug/375075
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 375075 in usb-imagewriter "usb-imagewriter karmic 9.10 fails to make bootable ubuntu remix usb-stick" [Undecided,New]
<yacc_> wirechief, today's img, but the wiki seems to mention that it's broken anyway, so I'll try 9.04 for the time.
<wirechief> yacc_: ah, ok. i just checked and saw there was a new image of 05-15-09
<wirechief> yacc_: the image of the 05-05-09 just would not boot
<yacc_> wirechief, one wonders, and as it's not my Acer One, I have to be very cautious ;)
<wirechief> yacc_: is this issue you are seeing on a Acer One Aspire ? (booting to initramfs)
<yacc_> wirechief, yep.
<wirechief> yacc_ ok, well i have two of them, but have not tried the current image, did you file a bug report on this ?
<yacc_> wirechief, I checked the hardware page, and decided that the number of defects is low enough that getting rid of that Fedora bastard is a feasible idea.
<yacc_> wirechief, if you read the small print on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR#Downloading the Image, it's already known.
<wirechief> yacc_ did you use the imagewriter to make your stick ?
<yacc_> yeah. The curious thing is that dd the img did not work at all, ...
<wirechief> yacc_: well i suspect the dd of the img fails to make a mbr and could be responsible for not booting at all.
<yacc> well, the img does not have MBR.
<yacc> wirechief, when I take the stick written by imagewriter, it has no partition table on it, it's a "Floppy emulating" USB stick.
<yacc> wirechief, having partition tables is called "harddisc emulation" or so by the Acer One ;)
<yacc> anyway, perhaps the dd did not sync it completely (it should I think), but even then it should at least have paniced after the Linux kernel starts to boot.
<fenn_> having problems with apt-get dist-upgrade
<fenn_> Stuck with intrepid and trying to get to jackalope
<wirechief> yacc looks like the apt-cache policy usb-imagewriter  shows the same version i used so nothing has changed with it yet.
<yacc> wirechief, we'll see how well Jaunty works, that should be fine for my wife too, ...
<yacc> If it works at all :)
<wirechief> yacc: i would think something is wrong with the syslinux.cfg not telling it where to find init, as to your going into a busybox
<yofel> fenn_: if you're trying to upgrade to 9.04 then you're in the wrong channel. This channel is for Karmic Koala - 9.10. You should ask in #ubuntu
<wirechief> yacc good idea, i haven't tried it with jaunty.
<yacc> wirechief, I want a sensible DSL, *whine* ;)
<yacc> it's absolutely unreasonable to wait longer than 10 minutes for a OS image ;)
<fenn_> yofel: this was a jackalope channel last time I was here... guess I am behind the times.
<yacc> jackalope would be which release?
<yacc> karmic == 9.10
<yofel> fenn_: jaunty was released 3 weeks ago :P
<yacc> intrepid 8.10
<yacc> jaunty == 9.04?
<yofel> yacc: yes, jaunty = 9.04
<fenn_> can anyone here give me pointers on troubleshooting apt-get dist-upgrade... I am starting a strace now
<yacc> jackalope is what then?
<Pici> fenn_: This channel is not for 9.04 support. That is what #ubuntu is for.
<Pici> !jaunty | yacc
<ubottu> yacc: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 - Please use !torrents
<yacc> Pici, thx.
<fenn_> yofel: in know.  Can I help it id I have ADHD
<ienorand> Anyone know of issues with lates kernel upgrade and nvidia? (*-5) I though I heard something before...
<lamalex> Anyone know about packagekit in 9.10? I can't find a blueprint or talk on the uds schedule
<BUGabundo> ola peeps
<dazjorz> BUGabundo: on the sound problems: now completely fixed :)
<dazjorz> I esound from source and installed the resulting package, had no problems after that
<thiebaude> :)
<BUGabundo> dazjorz: great
<BUGabundo> let me check for updates
<mrwes> BUGabundo, !
<thiebaude> mrwes:
<BUGabundo> mrwes:  thiebaude: hey
<thiebaude> hi BUGabundo
<mrwes> so...how's the alpha doing these days? Virtualbox ready?
<mrwes> so, is Karmic gonna meet the 25 second boot goal?
<acicula> it's quick
<mrwes> yah?
<acicula> way quicker then jaunty
<mrwes> no sheit? Jaunty is about 35 seconds on my lappy
<acicula> though admittedly this is a freh install without much crud
<mrwes> gonna give that scaled down XP a run for it's money
<BUGabundo> its quicker then JJ
<acicula> so a few less services atm for me
<acicula> but it feels more spiffeh
<mrwes> some new themes too aye?
<acicula> dunno
<BUGabundo> nope
<BUGabundo> not yet
<mrwes> I only run alphas and betas in VB's
<BUGabundo> and I don't think we are getting them for KK
<mrwes> oh?
<BUGabundo> mark says the team is *not yet* ready
<mrwes> I thought I read there were some fluff
<acicula> i normally do too, but jaunty was worse for me then intrepid so i had a go before wiping back to intrepid, so far it works pretty well for me, bar the obvious bumps of being alpha
<BUGabundo> mrwes: it was planed
<mrwes> Jaunty is rock solid on my Dell D600
<mrwes> was?
<thiebaude> jaunty is fast
<acicula> i had random hangups&non functional backlight :/
<mrwes> nod
<mrwes> once I change my old ATI card back to XAA, I was golden
<Ging> i just installed 9.10 and it installed and worked without incident
<Ging> doesnt seem right
<BUGabundo> eheh
<mrwes> also, it was my first 'upgrade' and it was flawless
<mrwes> heh
<thiebaude> i still had to add "DRI" "off" to the xorg.conf in 9.04
<BUGabundo> Ging: I always say: devel cycle is +/- stable up until Alpha5 / FF
<BUGabundo> after that, all caos breaks loose
<mrwes> OT -- John Mayer is a hell of a guitar player
<Ging> i get the sense that something has to go wrong or some guy is about to kick me door down and  shoot me in the back of the head
<mrwes> left my server at 8.04 though
<Ging> both those things happened when i tried the jaunty beta
<Ging> except the seconnd 1
<mrwes> Ging, bitch being shot in the back of the head dont' ya know
<mrwes> BUGabundo, KK gonna give netbooks a run on MS?
<BUGabundo> naaa
<BUGabundo> W7 comes out 1 week before
<mrwes> hrmm
<BUGabundo> just to compete
<mrwes> Slapped Ibex on an IBM T41 for my niece-- damn thing screams. She was like -- "this is great, and I love it"
<mrwes> heh...another sale
<acicula> Ging: try your sound
<mrwes> so will update-manager -d get me KK alpha?
<BUGabundo> mrwes: yep
<Twigathy> Lots of updates today =)
<mrwes> scary
<ienorand> hia all
<ienorand> Yea, finally ooo upgraded okay...
<BUGabundo> Twigathy: we just came out of Freeze
<mrwes> I have an old ATI card, any concerns there?
<thiebaude> hi ienorand
<ienorand> thiebaude: heya
<Twigathy> BUGabundo: ahh, I see. I've never been part of the madness that is testing alphas, so this is rather new to me... ;)
<mrwes> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV250 [Mobility FireGL 9000] (rev 01)
<thiebaude> Twigathy: its fun :)
<BUGabundo> humm bug?? any one running compiz on a laptop?
<ienorand> BUGabundo: yea?
<Twigathy> well, nothing has broken horribly, except the nasty 'I don't want to install the kernel!' thing, but that's mostly my own fault not having /boot mounted all the time :)
<BUGabundo> ienorand: with Cube turned on?
<BUGabundo> I can't use ctrl+alt+touchpad to rotate
<BUGabundo> mouse works
<ienorand> BUGabundo: cylinder, yea
<BUGabundo> left/right too
<BUGabundo> but ctrl+alt+touchapd click
<ienorand> I can use touchpad, and keyboard, and mouse
<BUGabundo> doesn't. can you check?
<BUGabundo> really?
<BUGabundo> not here
<BUGabundo> grrr
<BUGabundo> now it worked!!!
<ienorand> hehe
<BUGabundo> sorry... guess something went crazy for a sec
<ienorand> quirky, I just had a login sessions where no sound worked at all, for no reason...
<Twigathy> ah bugger, I had to curse it didn't I? :-)
<Twigathy> http://paste.lisp.org/display/80306 <-- off for dinner now, if anyone knows why that's happening hilight me please =)
<mrwes> phude is for the weak :P
<ienorand> Is that not the hal issue from before?
<ienorand> Nvm, that's current version of hal at least...
<Twigathy> hmm
<Ging> acicula: my sound works fine
<ienorand> Twigathy: there was a bug in dbus recently which messed up hal, I think, but I do think patched dbus has been released...
<ienorand> could check the dbus version...
<Twigathy> I have dbus Version: 1.2.14-2ubuntu5
<Twigathy> hal Version: 0.5.12+git20090512-0ubuntu2
<ienorand> same here, so that shouldn't be the problem, presumably..
<Twigathy> oddness...
<Twigathy> hurrah, I kludge-fixed it using https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/123966
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 123966 in hal "[gutsy] cannot install hal into a chroot" [Undecided,Confirmed]
 * ienorand is looking at ubuntu dd backups, which seem to shrink by ~0.1GB for each time around... "Auto-unbloating", should be put up as an ubuntu feature..
<Twigathy> hm, or not -- opening a new terminal fails >_<
<ienorand> zomg, new updates every 10 mins
<ienorand> now finally the held-back queue might empty
<Twigathy> phew
<Twigathy> I got some seriously odd messages about /dev/pts and couldn't open terminals! Got fed up and rebooted... leap of faith ...
<henux> hi. i have ubuntu 9.04 with encrypted home dir. now i happen to need to rename my username from foo to baz. how would i do this feat?
<henux> i tried sudo usermod -m -d /home/baz -l baz foo
<henux> it worked but however next time i logged in, i got the default dummy home dir with a readme file explaining that i needed to do ecryptfs-mount-private, which i did but it didnt work
<henux> the passphrase was asked from me, which i entered, but it said failed
<BUGabundo> henux: hi and welcome!
<henux> yeah hi to you too
<BUGabundo> henux: support for 9.04 or earlier is on #ubuntu
<henux> great
<BUGabundo> henux: +1 is for Karmic 9.10 discussion
<henux> ok sorry my bad
<BUGabundo> np
<BUGabundo> we will see you here again I hope
<BUGabundo> once you upgrade to karmic
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> :p
<BUGabundo> hey maco
<ienorand> henux: Come join the crazy league: *stands on his head waving a flyswatter* "I wanna crash!"
<BUGabundo> ienorand: he left
<maco> BUGabundo, whats up?
<BUGabundo> nothing special
<BUGabundo> just at an scribus presentation
<dazjorz> w00t
<dazjorz> we're in KDE breakage again
<dazjorz> kdebase-runtime, kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4 and kdebase-runtime-data are at KDE 4.3 beta1 now
<dazjorz> but a lot of the rest of KDE still isnt :D
<BUGabundo> dazjorz: did we ever left?
<dazjorz> BUGabundo: somewhat... ;)
<dazjorz> at least dpkg was satisfied
<dazjorz> now it isn't, anymore :)
<dazjorz> it wants to install kdebase-bin and kdebase-data again, but they have packages in common with other 4.3 beta1 packages I have installed now
<dazjorz> so I need to wait for new beta1 packages for kdebase :)
<dazjorz> there's 80 packages that still need to be updated to beta1
<BUGabundo> eheh
<dazjorz> methinks his machine currently won't boot if he shuts it down now :P
<dazjorz> at least, it won't log into KDE
<BUGabundo> eheheehhe
<BUGabundo> what was that command to flush data cache to disk??
<dazjorz> sync ?
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> was trying $ flush
<dazjorz> okay, so now I installed the old packages, and ran a dpkg --force-overwrite with the new packages, so dpkg is satisfied and my system is more brokan than ever until the rest of KDE4.3beta1 is updated
<dazjorz> s/brokan/broken/
<BUGabundo> $ sudo apt-get install bubbros - multiplayer clone of the famous Bubble Bobble game
<keithclark_> I am running Alpha 1 and was wondering....If I keep updating, do I need to download Alpha 2 and so on?  Or will my updating take me right to the release?
<BUGabundo> keithclark_: YES
<BUGabundo> once you run update-manager you get the current state of archive
<keithclark_> Excellent, thanks.
<BUGabundo> up to the point of release
<keithclark_> But then I have to reinstall the release?
<BUGabundo> no
<keithclark_> Great, thanks.
<BUGabundo> some ppl like charlie-tca keep a machine since 4.10 eheh
<keithclark_> I enjoy watching a release develop.
<dazjorz> keithclark_: you will get a *lot* of updates, eventually you will have the set of packages that will be the final release :)
<dazjorz> keithclark_: a machosist, just like us ;)
<keithclark_> yeah, pretty much.
<dazjorz> BUGabundo: 4.10?!
<poseidon> Is there any speculation on whether ext4 is going to make it to default on Karmic?
 * dazjorz wishes he had a machine which started with 4.10 and went through all release schedules up to 9.10
<keithclark_> I really cannot believe how far things have come since I installed 7.10.  I cannot imagine the changes since 4.1!
<BUGabundo> poseidon: all fake afaik
<BUGabundo> dazjorz: it would have to have been a super machine back then. 5 why ago
<BUGabundo> s/why/y
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: I have a system installed from 5.10 cd on my second laptop :)
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: lucky you
 * charlie-tca waves
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: and it works like a charm
<ienorand> poseidon: I don't think it will, as of my hunch...
<BUGabundo> since my 1st touch on 5.10 I've change PCs/laptop 3 times
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: hey fellow friend
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: I've been cleaning it recently and it's in top shape.. it's still 8.04 though :)
<BUGabundo> ahhh
<BUGabundo> karmic time ?ehehe
<charlie-tca> I am thinking I need to wipe this system here and install karmic this weekend. I prefer to start this system with a fresh install
<dazjorz> BUGabundo: or you upgrade the machine while keeping the hard drive... ;)
<charlie-tca> The other one...
<charlie-tca> well, you know.
<keithclark_> I'm up to 3 machines in the house now on Ubuntu 9.04.  One more business machine to go.
<keithclark_> A little concerned over installing with Vista
<charlie-tca> I did get rid of 6.06 last month
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: eheh waiting for EOL
<charlie-tca> I didn't want to wait that long. I let 7.10 go 6 months past EOL, and that was bad
<dazjorz> I re-installed jaunty in the middle of a test week where I really needed my PC very hard
<dazjorz> it worked within fifteen minutes, out of the box, perfectly
<dazjorz> that would *never* have worked with windows
<charlie-tca> dazjorz: that would not be the right time, either.
<dazjorz> charlie-tca: it was in RC4 or so, IIRC
<dazjorz> back then :)
<charlie-tca> Glad it worked, anyway
<dazjorz> yeah :)
<BUGabundo> this laptop is running KK, and had its last fresh install on ardy devel cycle
<BUGabundo> distupgrade to pre-alphas since then
<dazjorz> whoa :P
<dazjorz> nice :)
 * dazjorz doesn't know whether he's going to distupgrade to other pre-alphas from now on
<dazjorz> maybe I'll wait for alpha1 from now on, since this one was (and still is) kinda rough
<dazjorz> doesn't seem very coordinated with all the broken KDE packages in the repos
<thiebaude1> BUGabundo: what does it mean by partial-upgrade?
 * charlie-tca thinks it means it will break something
<thiebaude1> or are some packages being held back
<ienorand> thiebaude1: it will have to install/remove things in addition to upgrading packages, afaik.
<thiebaude1> ok ien
<thiebaude1> ienorand: ok
<ienorand> thiebaude1: run apt-get upgrade to see exactly what it's about to do.
<ienorand> thiebaude1: dist-upgrade that is....
<thiebaude1> ok, i will when its done upgrading to 9.10
<BUGabundo> thiebaude1: means you kill a small cat
<BUGabundo> ienorand: dist-upgrading can lead to all sort of strange things on a devel system
<ienorand> thiebaude1: for example, for a long while it wanted to do a partial where it removed most vital parts of openoffice, since it seemed like a part or two was missing... I am guessin it was a good idea not to do the partial and wait at that stage
<BUGabundo> packages can be removed, breaking depencies
<BUGabundo> etc
<BUGabundo> I just forced one , and lost gnome-do-plugins
 * BUGabundo restart DO just to see what was lost
<ienorand> BUGabundo: Yea, now it seemed like it was only installing and upgrading, so I let it loose...
<BUGabundo> a quick looks at it, seems okay
<thiebaude1> 9.10 didn't break intel graphics like 9.04 did
<ienorand> thiebaude1: I guess, the fixes are even in jaunty-proposed afaik... wonder why they haven't made it into proper yet...
<thiebaude1> if i have bugs in 9.10 and no show stoppers then i can accept using 9.10 until final
<thiebaude1> anyway im dual-booting with XP
<BUGabundo> thiebaude1: bad bad man
<BUGabundo> eheh
<thiebaude1> yea, i know
<thiebaude1> i get the best of both worlds
<BUGabundo> hummm
<BUGabundo> lots of packages that I seem to need to remove
<yofel> hm, I managed to upgrade to karmic yesterday - after removing everything that had to do with kde and I still have hold packages thanks to gnome-do-plugins...
<thiebaude1> BUGabundo: so at UDS they will talk about what is going to be in Karmic
<yofel> "Excess Flood" o.O
<BUGabundo> was kiked by freenode sending an apt-cache show to rcanastro
<yofel> ^^
<thiebaude1> 19min to go on upgrade
<BUGabundo> eheh
<thiebaude1> !uds
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Developer Summit is being held May 25th-29th in Barcelona, Spain. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS for more information.
<BUGabundo> Username: n=bugabund@ubuntu/member/bugabundo woot
<DanaG> argh, /dev/null: permission denied.
<ienorand> That's the event horizon of the bitbucket.
#ubuntu+1 2009-05-16
<ondisk> event horizon was a great movie
<DanaG> hmm, how do I fix it, then?
<ienorand> DanaG: I have no idea, chown it?
<Sarvatt> sudo rm /dev/null && sudo mknod -m 0666 /dev/null c 1 3
<ienorand> ondisk: It got a bit out of hand towards the end though...
<DanaG> ah, dpkg --configure -a was it, actually.
<DanaG> It was inhibiting udevtrigger.
<ondisk> ienorand: yeah, but scary though! I couldn't sleep after I watched it :)
<wirechief> Sarvatt have you seen/heard of this ? http://virtuousgeek.org/blog/index.php/jbarnes/2009/05/07/pageflipping_blocking_etc
 * wirechief hopeing for a breakthrough on uxa in karmic
<pace_t_zulu> !arch
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about arch
<mrwes> !puppy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about puppy
<mrwes> "_
<calc> any using karmic yet?
<calc> er anyone
<ienorand> yea
<ienorand> several
 * calc is considering reinstalling to karmic tonight for his trip to allhands/uds
<calc> ienorand: does it work well for you?
<ienorand> Very well actually, I've managed not to fall into any of the pits
<Volkodav> anybody using claws-mail ?
<calc> ienorand: is gnome 2.27 in it yet?
<ienorand> I do have a solid nvidia card though, gnome 2.26 currently
<calc> ok
 * calc is downloading the current desktop disc to reinstall with
<ienorand> well, actually, i did end up with a broken resolution just recently, but a quick reinstall of nvidia drivers worked out just perfect....
<calc> ok
<calc> i am using intel drivers for my system
<ienorand> As always, I'd recommend installing it and running off a usb stick... been doin that all through jaunty 'til now
<calc> ok
 * calc is a developer so probably should be using it as his main system, wasn't sure if it was stable enough to do that yet
<akio> hello
<akio> I'm not sure if I am using tinyirc correctly, can someone acknowledge I am here?
<DanaG> I won't switch from Jaunty until I get either KMS or 3D with radeon.  =þ
<akio> DanaG, can you see my text?
<DanaG> yeah.
<akio> thanks
<akio> i switched and I paying the Alpha price
<akio> am*
<akio> i am forced back to a cli irc client, but I like this one so far
<akio> starts up fine, but after 90 seconds or so after full desktop the backlight goes banana wacky and it seems like ACPI or something is the problem but my machine becomes very difficult to use after that
<akio> right now i am in recovery mode
<akio> wait no I'm not
<ienorand> akio: uugh, pain. although cli can be cozy at times...
<akio> i switched to the vesa driver in recovery, but the problem remains after reboot - so I went to the tty
<akio> it's nice to be reminded of my roots
<akio> but I'm not too savvy as to where to look in the logs to see what is going on, iirc i thought there was an acpi log or something
<akio> it doesn't help I'm on vacation in Bogota Columbia with my only machine (and decided to dist-upgrade)
<akio> smoooth
<calc> i'm having weird issues even with jaunty on my new laptop, seems to probably just be intel video driver issues though
<akio> i don't think it is the issue because i force loaded vesa and the problem remains
 * calc sees a new bios for his laptop so will load it before installing karmic
<ienorand> calc: have you gone for the -proposed intel stuff?
<calc> ienorand: not sure
<akio> how do you do that?
<calc> hmm looks like i haven't
<akio> UXA?
<akio> yeah that helped a lot
<calc> akio: for jaunty only, but you just add proposed in /etc/apt/sources.list
<akio> he was from my hometown
<calc> man this rsync is running really slow :\ i guess my net connection is crap
<akio> holy crap alpha is changing by the minute
<ienorand> yea, the xserver-video-intel version on karmic is an even newer one than the one in jaunty-proposed
<ienorand> akio: Yea, mustve been at least ~100 updates coming through today...
<akio> i want the KMS so badly I switched without checking to see if it was addded yet
<akio> running a safe-upgrade now
<DanaG> Any idea when we'll see radeon KMS?
<ienorand> calc: There hasn't been any answers in #ubuntu-devel in 5 hours...
<Amaranth> DanaG: 2.6.31 or 2.6.32
<Amaranth> DanaG: (not karmic)
<DanaG> Damn.
<DanaG> oh yeah, so I am awaiting to see what'll come down the pipe, so to speak.
<calc> ienorand: the canonical managers are probably all flying out in the morning to barcelona, i don't leave until monday
<DanaG> I have a spare drive that has a 32-bit Karmic.
 * calc will be in barcelona may 18-30
<ienorand> Ah, keep forgetting that uds is coming up... would be fun to be able to go at some point, but I don't think that'll be in yet a while... need to actually do some developing first :)
<calc> the fall one will likely be somewhere in the US
<akio> really?
<akio> are those things public admittance?
<akio> i have a free round trip ticket and I would love to go
<calc> fall uds is nov 16-20
<calc> akio: yea you just have to sign up on the wiki (iirc)
<calc> but the location hasn't been determined yet, afaik
<calc> akio: the 9.10 uds is week after next in barcelona may 25-29
<akio> portland oregon, linus will check it out
<akio> i want to move to the SF bay area
<calc> too expensive for me :\
<calc> i can get housing here for ~ $40-100 sqft instead of $300+
<akio> you only need about 10 for a computer ;)
<akio> if you like the area you will be out more
<calc> heh
<akio> when i was there i was always walking around checking stuff out and riding the public transit
<calc> my ~ 1700 sqft home only cost me $72K
<akio> housing leans towards the buyer but I don't want to stay stuck in florida
<calc> i'm in houston which is fairly nice except for the heat and humidiity
<calc> almost done downloading the cd :)
 * calc hopes his laptop isn't dying and that it is just a video driver issue
<akio> i wish i knew how to classify this bug, it is really annoying - a good idea would be to take a video of what is happening
<akio> what is happening?
<akio> does it look like the backlight is going nuts and the system becomes less responsive?
<akio> i rebooted into vesa and so far the issue hasn't come up
<DanaG> hmm, try blacklisting "video" module.
<calc> for me its drawing trash on fonts and various other graphical glitches
<akio> im not sure what that entails but it sounds drastic
<calc> yea this could be either a driver issue i am seeing or possibly failing hardware, not sure which yet
<calc> but the intel driver is known to be shit in jaunty
<akio> i can't wait for KMS
<thiebaude> !kms
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kms
<thiebaude> what is KMS?
<akio> kernel mode switching
<akio> I want it because I have a non-standard screen size and it will allow proper console font sizing
<akio> without X
<thiebaude> oh ok
<akio> it means alot on a 1024x600 screen
<akio> i have the MSI Wind
<calc> vesa doesn't work for any modern screen
<calc> it as defined before widescreens
<akio> vesa works for my screen it just stretches
<ienorand> akio: ah, how is the wind in general? I've been considering netbooks for future purchases...
<calc> i have a netbook to use but i like my thinkpad x200 much better
<calc> at 12" its not much bigger physically than 10" netbook but much more usable (of course also more expensive)
<akio> i want a thinkpad but the price is killer
<calc> akio: you can get discount through www.lenovo.com/cpp (familyandfriends) but they are still more than a netbook
<akio> i am going to get my dad the S10 with the 6 cell
 * calc might get a W 15" for his next system since they have nice 1920x1200 screen
<calc> ok i gotta run for a while, going to upgrade my bios and see about upgrading to karmic
<calc> i'll be logged into irc but won't be at the console
<ienorand> calc: good luck
<akio> thanks
<akio> lol
<akio> oops
<ienorand> I was thinking of doing a netbook/desktop combo next round, since I use my current laptop as a stationary thingy so often anyways...
 * DanaG has an EliteBook 8530w.  Has nice UEFI firmware to mess around with.
<calc> so karmic desktop cd is still broken
<calc> now i get to download the alt disc
<calc> at least with using rsync it shouldn't take forever to redownload
<|ns|nR8> not much to talk about yet
<|ns|nR8> is it possible to download an iso of koala yet ?
<dazjorz> current status of kde in karmic:
<dazjorz> on my system, still 56 kde 4.2.2 packages remaining, 75 4.3beta1 packages installed
<dazjorz> there's still a lot of merging TODO
<geirha> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule  ; June 11th Translations exported from LP. Does that mean one can start translating karmic packages on launchpad?
<blueyed> I'm having cryptsetup problems with karmic: booting with the .30 kernel, it halts at "Waiting for encrypted devices..." (no password prompt), using an older kernel halts at "Loading hardware drivers...". Anything known about this?
<dazjorz> blueyed: loading hardware drivers sounds like you need to re-run mkinitrd or so
 * dazjorz himself is having problems with horrendeously slow Qt or SDL stuff, not sure which of the two
<blueyed> dazjorz: maybe, but I fear that this results in cryptsetup / the password prompt not working/appearing in the first place, too (like in the new image).
<dazjorz> possibly, yeah
<dazjorz> though
<dazjorz> "waiting for encrypted devices", doesn't that mean something like uuid / device name / device node is incorrect so it can't find the device?
<dazjorz> that's the case with "waiting for root device", anyway
<blueyed> Good hint, but that would be odd: I've not changed the setup.
<dazjorz> that would be completely normal under these circumstances ;-)
 * dazjorz builds kdebase-workspace and kdebase from the source packages on launchpad
<blueyed> uh.. I've just regenerated the initrd in a chroot, and it's missing /conf/conf.d/cryptroot - which is in older initrds. however I've not checked if it has been there before the update-initramfs in the chroot.. :/
<blueyed> well, it's not in my old 2.6.28-8 initrd either, only in 2.6.24-x.
<dazjorz> blueyed: check apt-file search cryptroot or so? :)
<dazjorz> see if a package is missing or broken?
<BUGabundo> hi guys
<BUGabundo> lots of new bugs for me to file
<BUGabundo> any one interessed in checking them ?
<dazjorz> hi BUGabundo :)
<dazjorz> if they are KDE related:
<BUGabundo> hey dazjorz
<dazjorz> - the new source packages for kdebase-workspace and kdebase and such are online, I'd advise you to build them from source then install them, like I'm doing now
<dazjorz> they probably fix a lot of issues
<BUGabundo> naa
<BUGabundo> I'll just wait for the kubuntu-ningas to fix it
<BUGabundo> 1st bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/transmission/+bug/377269
<dazjorz> I didn't see the packages scheduled for building on the Launchpad servers yet :(
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 377269 in transmission "CRC mismatch (computed 19d8e52c wanted b6e98258)" [Undecided,New]
<dazjorz> kdebase-workspace installed correctly, even though the official build failed
<dazjorz> built and installed correctly
<BUGabundo> next bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/377270
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 377270 in linux "Call Trace: <IRQ> [<ffffffff8025086b>] warn_slowpath_fmt+0xcb/0x120" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> any one seeing this : May 16 03:13:25 blubug kernel: [30563.537619] gvfs-gdu-volume[31437]: segfault at 18 ip 00007fe735c312f1 sp 00007fffb2b0d220 error 4 in libgdu.so.0.0.0[7fe735c26000+22000]
<charlie-tca> I have to install karmic today. I don't have it yet
<BUGabundo> eheheheehheeheheheheh
<BUGabundo> come on join us charlie-tca
<BUGabundo> KK for the brave
<charlie-tca> Going to. Have to do my backups, then wipe this out and install karmic
<BUGabundo> $ ubuntu-bug gvfs-backends
<BUGabundo> I love the new look of LP bugs page
<BUGabundo> let me tell them that
<blueyed> Apparently my RAID, cryptsetup, LVM setup does not get detected as LVM anymore?!
<blueyed> it fails in get_lvm_deps in /usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks/cryptroot - dmsetup does not know anything about the root node.
<BUGabundo> one more https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/377276
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 377276 in gvfs "gvfs-gdu-volume[30181]: segfault at 18" [Undecided,New]
<dazjorz> aaaand installed, logged in again, it's working flawlessly, great
<dazjorz> apart from that I had to move one file which wasn't installed by the packages, to get konsole to work, it's great
<BUGabundo> how do you call the nautilus pop windows?? those small for stuff like about, and file transfer?
<Twigathy> Dialgoue boxes?
<Twigathy> Although...not really c_c
<BUGabundo> I don't know
<BUGabundo> want to describe it on a bug
<BUGabundo> but I fail to know its name
<charlie-tca> I don't. I use thunar
<charlie-tca> pop-up window?
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: twilight: see if this sound correct: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/377291
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 377291 in nautilus "OnTop mode for Dialog box is sent to background by gnome-terminal" [Undecided,New]
<charlie-tca> Makes sense to me. You couldn't get the nautilus dialog to stay visible
<BUGabundo> ok
<dazjorz> BUGabundo: "notifications"
<dazjorz> KNotify notifications :)
<dazjorz> or, hm, nautilus? that's how dolphin does it
 * dazjorz was confused, maybe nautilus does it differently
<charlie-tca> kubuntu will not be the same
<charlie-tca> xubuntu will not be the same, either
<BUGabundo> dazjorz: you seem be able to shift around the depencies
<BUGabundo> other them local install what can I do?
 * BUGabundo tries aptitude to see if it saves the day
<BUGabundo> brb
<dazjorz> BUGabundo: what? :)
<ktebit> I added the /home/carl/Videos line to my fstab http://dpaste.com/44779/ rebooted, and fsck errored with something like "Cant find device with UUID=87888e41.." - A) did that message get logged somewhere? B) what did I do wrong?
<ktebit> carl@gw42:~$ blkid /dev/sdb1; /dev/sdb1: UUID="5e9644f2-f31b-48ac-92a7-c4b7048d0d2f" TYPE="ext4"
<dazjorz> the UUID seems different
<dazjorz> also: the message was probably logged in dmesg, /var/log/boot or /var/log/syslog
<ktebit> what should I do?
<ktebit> what do you use?
<acicula> hmm i have trouble updating some kde-runtime packages(apt-get fails with it meddling with files belonging to other packages), known issue/fix commited yet?
<wirechief> karmic remix boots to initramfs   error SQUASHFS error: Major/Minor mismatch, older Squashfs 3.1 filesystems are unsupported
<wirechief> exit suggested  to give init= someplace
<joetheodd> Is there a schedule for how often things get released to the repos?
<rski> no
<BUGabundo> there is a schedule
<BUGabundo>  !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Karmic Koala (9.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<BUGabundo> but regular packages come as soon as some dev or auto sync gets them
<rski> that's now what he wanted
<dazjorz> BUGabundo: what did you mean earlier today? :)
<BUGabundo> dazjorz: no idea
<BUGabundo> what was it ?
<BUGabundo> ahh the kde depends
<dazjorz> 17:49:16 < BUGabundo> dazjorz: you seem be able to shift around the depencies
<dazjorz> 17:49:30 < BUGabundo> other them local install what can I do?
<dazjorz> ooh right
<BUGabundo> I guess apitute gained a new lover
<dazjorz> I compiled kdebase-workspace and kdebase myself
<dazjorz> for the other dependencies
<dazjorz> I just used dpkg --force-depends and in other places, dpkg --force-overwrite :p
<BUGabundo> aptitude sufices for me
<joetheodd> Anyone know when 2.6.30 will get restricted modules? I'm stuck on 2.6.28 so that I can use my wireless.
<BUGabundo> joetheodd: luckly my intel works!
<joetheodd> BUGabundo, on the new kernel?
<BUGabundo> Linux blubug 2.6.30-5-generic #6-Ubuntu SMP Mon May 11 20:46:57 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ienorand> Yea, does not the old restricted work with the new kernel? (I am woefully ignorant of these things)
<DanaG> What module?
<yoasif> hey guys -- where should i file a bug report if i want a new filtype to be recognized?
<BUGabundo> lets see if this now works
<BUGabundo> Linux blubug 2.6.30-5-generic #6-Ubuntu SMP Mon May 11 20:46:57 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ienorand> nautilus?
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> fixed
<yoasif> is it shared-mime-info?
<DanaG> ugh, quodlibet doesn't play well with notify-osd.
<DanaG> It creates new notifications... so you can end up with like a 15-minute backlog of song-change notifications if you're skipping around a lot.
<DanaG> okay, more like 5... but it's still damn annoying.
<blueyed> anybody using Karmic with RAID on root? (I have raid+cryptsetup+lvm) It seems like the raid setup does not get picked up anymore.
<BUGabundo> blueyed: better ask on #ubuntu-server
<blueyed> BUGabundo: thanks, no response there though. File bug 377395 about it now.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 377395 in udev "Karmic: encrypted root device (RAID+cryptsetup+LVM) gets not found" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/377395
<blueyed> Off for another round to get the debuglog.
<joetheodd> Can things like "bluetooth support packages shouldn't be installed on systems that aren't bluetooth enabled" be submitted as bugs?
<BUGabundo> joetheodd: nope
<BUGabundo> they will be closed with invalid or won't fix
<BUGabundo> since Ubuntu aims to work with any system
<BUGabundo> BT support should be present so that if you connect a dongle or card it works
<BUGabundo> if user doesn't wish them they can remove the packages
<BUGabundo> but the desktop seed will install it again on upgrades, and currently is builted into the kernel
<joetheodd> Ideally, there should be a hardware detection thingy, so when you plug it in it'll be like "o hai der dongle, want me to get these packages?"
<joetheodd> The same goes with cups, in my opinion. I don't have a printer, and don't ever plan on using one. ubuntu-desktop even requires cups.
<BUGabundo> actually on karmic for some reason synaptics is telling me it can remove CUPS!
<BUGabundo> I found that very strange
<lamalex> that hardware detection jawn would be sweet :)
<lamalex> joetheodd: sounds like a good project for you
<BUGabundo> this is FLOSS. feel free to implement it
<lamalex> devicekit + packagekit integration thing
<lamalex> BUGabundo: even if it wasn't FOSS you'd still be free to implement it
<BUGabundo> lamalex: not as easy, would it?
<lamalex> i dont see how it would be any less easy
<lamalex> windows for example sure the source code isn't available, but the apis are still there, otherwise no one could write software for it
<lamalex> you dont need the source code to every piece of software to write software that talks to it
<lamalex> frankly you shouldnt look at a projects code when writing another app that interacts with it, only the api docs
<BUGabundo> correct
<ikonia> gents, "/topic" please ?
<lamalex> this is not off topic enough to warrant telling us to get back on topic
<BUGabundo> lamalex: don't go there...
<lamalex> we're talking about programming, with respect to a daemon that watches for new hardware then offers to install packages you need for it to run
<BUGabundo> eheh
<lamalex> maybe if we were talking about our favourite stir fry techniques you could gives us a nudge about topic
<joaopinto> lamalex, despite you having a printer or not, other software depends on printing functions provide by cups for it's printing, your suggestion with require, print-less software
<joaopinto> that could be done, but make things much more complex
<BUGabundo> joaopinto: and what about BT?
<BUGabundo> eheh
<lamalex> joaopinto: CUPS doesn't really fall into scope with this at all
<ikonia> PLEASE this is 9,10 discussion
<joaopinto> ikonia, were discussing about to remove cups or not from 9.10
<lamalex> ikonia: relax
<joaopinto> to make it on topic
<lamalex> joaopinto: :)
<lamalex> im sure the technical board will approve that no question
<joetheodd> joaopinto, i think the problem with that is, CUPS is the common unix printing server. Nothing should depend on it that doesn't have to do with printing.
<joetheodd> I always envision GNU as a spiderweb. Some packages are connected, and some aren't, with the core in the middle. CUPS is tied to things that have nothing to do with printing, which is a bad thing.
<ktebit> im tryin to get my logitech quick cam messenger plus working in ubuntu 9.04 i got the drive thing qc-usb-0.6.6 and it says run a $ make all command where do i do this at?
<rski> ktebit: ask in #ubuntu
<BUGabundo> ktebit: this # is meant for 9.10 karmic discussion
<BUGabundo> not that many of it happens here....
<BUGabundo> but that's another storie
<robin0800_> can you install gnome in kde?
<rski> s
<rski> yes
<ikonia> robin0800_: on ubuntu 9.10 ?
<BUGabundo> robin0800_: yep
<BUGabundo> sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<BUGabundo> I'm just recomending aptitude due to depencies being broken on KDE
<robin0800_> BUGabundo: thanks yes dependencie problems in kde
<BUGabundo> robin0800_: so apitude seems to help a lot, right now
<yoasif> anyone want to check out my patch here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zsnes/+bug/377409
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 377409 in zsnes "zsnes does not identify itself as opening snes roms" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<acicula> hmm i have trouble updating some kde-runtime packages(apt-get fails with it meddling with files belonging to other packages), known issue/fix commited yet?
<ienorand> [slightly ot] How can I send a command to be executed from another tty to the gdm tty , it happens every so often (on Karmic) that both metacity and compiz fails, and I get stuck with an operational, but useless tty7 (no interaction), is there any way to pass a "metacity --replace" command to it, from tty1, or otherwise, not having to restart x completely?
<BUGabundo> ienorand: it's a nice question
<BUGabundo> I just kill compiz on a TTY
<BUGabundo> get back to TTY7 and reload it with fusion icon
<crd1b> DISPLAY=:0 metacity --replace &
<ienorand> Hmm, yea, but i seem to get stuck with neither compiz nor metacity crd1b: will test that :)
<Twigathy> whee, updates time...
<BUGabundo> thanks crd1b
<BUGabundo> making and alias for easy access
<ienorand> crd1b: that worked nicely, cheers :)
#ubuntu+1 2009-05-17
<BUGabundo> ienorand: I made 4 alias, just in case
<BUGabundo> eheh
<slipttees_> hi guys
<slipttees_> ubuntu develop very fast and unstable versions :S
<slipttees_> please relesead newest version in 1 year later
<slipttees_> :S
<ienorand> slipttees_: This decision is very much up to Mr Shuttleworth, and he seems to want to stick with 6-months, also, if you want stable, use LTS.
<slipttees_> 8.04 sucks :-S
<slipttees_> 6.06 the best
<slipttees_> after this, only crap versions :S
<slipttees_> ubuntu 9.12, 10.12, 11.12,
<slipttees_> :-)
<bazhang> !ot > slipttees_
<ubottu> slipttees_, please see my private message
<yoasif> hows karmic so far, any big changes? planning on installing soon
<ienorand> yoasif: some breakage here and there... I keep hearing bad things about kde and ati, so far a pretty smooth ride for me on nvidia, gnome, and a bit of caution when it comes to new updates...
<joetheodd> Does anyone know when restricted modules will be available for the 2.6.30 kernels?
<joetheodd> I'm stuck using 2.6.28 right now because my wifi card uses a restricted driver (broadcom)
<Sarvatt> joetheodd: just sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source for broadcom's drivers on karmic if b43 doesnt work for some reason
<lazka> 2.6.30-rc doesn't work with the nvidia driver (180-51 from PPA) for me. Do I need a patch?
<lazka> DKMS is building fine.. but it doesn't come up
<lazka> :/
<idorock> lazka: u mean like a nicotine patch?
<lazka> idorock, I just wnated to know if there are known problems with this combination.. if not I will investigate further myself.
<lazka> but the source seems to have proper 2.6.30 ifdefs..
<lazka> ok
<shadeslayer> will hal be completely removed in karmic or just a part of it will be removed?
<Persi> hi guys, wanna try something special, will Koala run on par with say debian testing?
<acicula> run on par?
<Persi> and how to upgrade seamlessly? just add Koala repos?
<Persi> in terms of stability
<rski> Persi: you can't compare then
<Persi> I don`t use special features
<acicula> upgrade from debian to ubuntu?
<rski> unles you test both on same hardware
<acicula> err
<Persi> nono
<Persi> im on jaunty
<acicula> update-manager -d
<Persi> thx
<Persi> how do I roll it back if it goes awry?
<acicula> you cant
<Persi> :D
<Persi> cool
<acicula> also no seamless upgrade
<acicula> well it will upgrade
<acicula> but stuff will break ;)
<dns53> they have not had upgrades from debian since breezy
<Persi> :)) which stuff usually breaks first?
<Persi> Im not on debian!
<Persi> I`m on jaunty
<Persi> ran debian testing once and it never broke
<dns53> the kernel and x never work
<Persi> and I was on intrepid very early
<Persi> I have .30rc5 kernel and it works
<Persi> or you messed up with kernel for koala and its not ready yet?
<Persi> well seems to be poor reward for a lot of risk then anyways
<Persi> is there anything special besides cloud capabilities?
<acicula> newer kernel/x/gcc/intel driver
<acicula> as far as risk, it's alpha
<dns53> eucalyptus is in jaunty
<Persi> I have them from swap squad - not crack pushers but the related bunch
<Persi> and xfce doesnt even have notifications so I guess not that much to expect
<Persi> not even new color
<acicula> aafaik alpha 1 is just a package refresh
<acicula> mostly anyway
<Persi> I see, thanks
<Persi> by x you mean xorg?
<acicula> off course
<Persi> it comes with a driver I think, right?
<acicula> off course
<Persi> :) thanks
<Persi> so I have them from daily builds anyway
<acicula> if you want to try karmic, grab the live cd, use a virtual machine or make an usb stick, that way you can experiment easy enough
<acicula> i have an external usb disk with a few different installations too, very practical and nearly as fast as my laptop hd
<Persi> yeah you`re right, having unetbootin I shouldnt have even asked in the 1st place
<Persi> but you listed the key changes and I`m not using gcc so with drivers, kernel, and firefox up to date I feel like I am upgraded enough :D
<Persi> thank you
<acicula> well i'm sure my list is not exaustive
<acicula> exhaustive?
<Persi> yeah with h
<Persi> it`s just that I became obsessed with updates after seeing Minefield literally kicking ass
<Persi> while being stable and working with adblocker
<Persi> and also latest drivers improving performance, although I think it got back to usiing 50% of CPU with latest update
<Persi> btw are you guys among the koala devs?
<Persi> what will you do with intel video problems?
<acicula> i'm not a dev
<Persi> then why hang out here? dedicated tester?
<acicula> though it seems with the newer intel driver things are improving
<Persi> it really is, cpu usage has dropped to 5% with some update
<Persi> but then got back to 50 for some reason :(
<acicula> it's a support channel for people running karmic
<Persi> I know but you gotta have some reasons to run alpha and not being a dev
<Persi> but you seem to run it from flash so you are probably just curious
<acicula> no main install for me
<acicula> because of driver support
<Persi> isnt it all in kernel?
 * Twigathy is running alpha and not a dev because he wants to check NFS root doesn't break :)
<Persi> and I didnt even notice the update to rc5 in terms of problems
<Persi> I don`t even know what is NFS :)
<acicula> No it's not all in the kernel
<Persi> and what you have? cutting edge wifi? g4 maybe?
<acicula> intel gma4500
<Persi> i.e. wimax, although I think it is supported already
<acicula> so not so cutting edge
<Twigathy> Persi: networked file system. Basically this machines root is actually on another machine and it gets all its files over the network :)
<Persi> cant see any advantage, Ive tried ssh and it looked way cooler
<Persi> with I think root capabilities on remote pc as well
<Persi> ok I wanted to have some fun anyways so I guess Ill just try crack pushers
<Persi> thanks for the info guys, goodbye
<acicula> yw
<blueyed> Anybody using RAID with Karmic? (preferably +cryptsetup+LVM)
<dazjorz> holy sh***
 * BUGabundo lends a trap hole to dazjorz
<dazjorz> my sound just stopped, when it restored, I had a few hundred popups pop up, all KMess new message sounds play, of a few hours
<dazjorz> KNotify is catching up on the sounds it had to play, the notifications it had to display
<dazjorz> just when sound started working again :')
<blueyed> yay, found the fix for bug 377395 - in case somebody gets bitten by it, too.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 377395 in util-linux "Karmic: encrypted root device (RAID+cryptsetup+LVM) gets not found; might fail for RAID in general" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/377395
<eagles0513875> hey guys hows karmic starting to look
<thiebaude> eagles0513875: fairly good for me
<eagles0513875> how can one get it granted its not released yet
<eagles0513875> i need to see if this one nasty issue i am having after a clean install resurfaces in karmic
<BUGabundo1> eagles0513875: either upgrading with UM
<BUGabundo1> or livecd from dailies
<BUGabundo1> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<thiebaude> or change your sources.list
<eagles0513875> BUGabundo1: i have had bad experiences with that so im rather apprehensive but i guess for right nwo i would rather use the upgrade manager
<BUGabundo1> thiebaude: NEVER CHANGE YOUR SOURCES
<thiebaude> that's what i did
<eagles0513875> BUGabundo1: how can i do it with the upgrade manager
<BUGabundo1> thiebaude: me too.... but just because UM was not updated yet
<BUGabundo1> eagles0513875: what trouble did you had?
<thiebaude> BUGabundo1: yea, thats true
<eagles0513875> i would be guessing though by doing that you have no way of checking what packages have changed from one release to the next
<thiebaude> eveything just gets updated
<eagles0513875> i always seem to end up with some pita problems that a clean install wouldnt have but i guess in this case since im on a clean install i can give it a shot
<eagles0513875> man i had one hella time trying to get this machine online with a wired connectino
<eagles0513875> tion
<BUGabundo1> this system has came from devel cycle from hardy
<eagles0513875> the default widget is borked up the backside hat to do it the old fashioned way with /etc/network/interfaces and resolv.conf it wasnt even pullingn an ip via dhcp
<eagles0513875> ive been on kubuntu since edgy
<thiebaude> BUGabundo1: eventually ,i will do a fresh install with the 9.10 live cd
<eagles0513875> its come a long way
<eagles0513875> thiebaude: dont
<eagles0513875> i have been having one hella time with it
<thiebaude> eagles0513875: just keep updating it until final?
<eagles0513875> yes
<eagles0513875> im an update fanatic
<eagles0513875> always checking for updates as soon as i get on the pc and maybe 2 three times more
<BUGabundo1> that's all?
<BUGabundo1> I UM 5x a day
<thiebaude> im having no problems at all, like 8.10 with intel, but xorg.conf is customized anyway
<eagles0513875> how can i upgrade to karmic
<thiebaude> sveral ways
<eagles0513875> apachlogger mentioned earlier today they making the 8.10 x stack available in a ppa
<thiebaude> several
<eagles0513875> im gonna do online upgrade dont wanna waste a cd
<BUGabundo1> eagles0513875: $ update-manager -d
<eagles0513875> thanks
<BUGabundo1> the usual way
<BUGabundo1> eagles0513875: do you have an USB stick?
<eagles0513875> says command not found O_O
<eagles0513875> ya but has data on it atm
<BUGabundo1> you can just get the iso and use usbcreator
<eagles0513875> i normally use unetbootn
<eagles0513875> bootin
<BUGabundo1> naaa
<BUGabundo1> usbc is better
<thiebaude> the pidgin tabs in chat look orange now
<eagles0513875> never really tried
<eagles0513875> well i have another project i wanna use it for
<eagles0513875> make a persistent install of kubuntu on it
<eagles0513875> is the command $ update-manager -d
<eagles0513875> cuz im getting command not found O_O
<BUGabundo1> thiebaude: not here
<eagles0513875> found the answer
<thiebaude> its back to normal now, BUGabundo1
<BUGabundo1> eagles0513875: stupid idea: don't write the '$'
<eagles0513875> sry
<eagles0513875> :my bad
<eagles0513875> been studying all day for my last exam on tuesday im brain dead
<eagles0513875> once i finish school i gotta study my ass off for my linux cert exams
<thiebaude> eagles0513875: your good,:)
<eagles0513875> there few things i wanna see if they occur in karmic
<eagles0513875> for starters with the nvidia 180 driver been getting nasty freezes
<eagles0513875> have to do a hard reset
<eagles0513875> as well as the cursed network manager widget
<thiebaude> eagles0513875: like x freezing?
<eagles0513875> dunno
<BUGabundo1> I have to prepare for LPI too
<eagles0513875> not sure if its the nvidia driver that is in the repos or what
<BUGabundo1> will need it to get my next job
<eagles0513875> BUGabundo1: what level im doing 101 102
<BUGabundo1> 101 for now
<eagles0513875> im getting a jump on my certs
<BUGabundo1> 1st time I went for it, I went without even studing
<eagles0513875> you are lukcy when i did it thsi time last yr the syllabus was alot harder
<eagles0513875> they took out x
<BUGabundo1> not the best result
<BUGabundo1> :(
<eagles0513875> me neither commands raped me lol
<eagles0513875> i did really good on apt-get and yum commands and everything else
<eagles0513875> i have actually a rather nice book called a practical guide to commands editors and shell programming for linux
<eagles0513875> upgrade on the way
<eagles0513875> question
<eagles0513875> is it ok to mix karmic repos lets say with jaunty repos
<thiebaude> repos should be the same
<eagles0513875> lets say there is an older version of somethign i want
<BUGabundo1> eagles0513875: bad idea
<eagles0513875> ok
<BUGabundo1> but UM should take care of that
<BUGabundo1> thiebaude: actually no... many differences by now
<eagles0513875> one thing i would really like to see chage has to do with drivers
<Volkodav> что за глюк не работает на клаве стрелки влево вправо
<eagles0513875> O_O
<thiebaude> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Volkodav> вверх стрелка почему скриншот делает
<eagles0513875> seeing some interesting characters in russian
<Volkodav> как второй монитор добавил началась такая байда
<eagles0513875> it would be nice to have the update manager poll the websites of intel nvidia and ati and have the user install them manually that way
<BUGabundo1> !ru | Volkodav
<ubottu> Volkodav: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Volkodav> sorry wrong window lol
<thiebaude> lol
<Volkodav> как второй монитор добавил началась такая байда - точнее компиз на втором
<Volkodav> darn it
<BUGabundo1> eheh
<eagles0513875> it download the driver to the local machine then let the user know where the driver is and steps to install it
<eagles0513875> thiebaude: i think the issue with the nasty freezing i have been having was the driver and being on 4.2.3 even i had with desktop effects random plasma and kwin crashes
<eagles0513875> omfg think  i need to change the name server im using
<eagles0513875> :(
<BUGabundo1> driver?
<BUGabundo1> what did I loose?
<eagles0513875> 180.44
<eagles0513875> nvidia website has 180.51
<BUGabundo1> DON'T
<eagles0513875> what
<eagles0513875> i havent install either driver yet
<BUGabundo1> don't use drivers from outside the archive
<eagles0513875> y is that
<eagles0513875> well that what happened before borked my x all together had to reinstall
<thiebaude> BUGabundo1: they will break?
<BUGabundo1> thiebaude: can for sure
<BUGabundo1> and its very hard to get the system working again after it
<eagles0513875> heheh
<eagles0513875> i totally agree
<eagles0513875> but now that i have all my data off there im kool
<thiebaude> BUGabundo1: i'll stick with my xorg.conf
<eagles0513875> 180.51 was complaining bout modules earlier and it having modules for 180.44 and not .51
<eagles0513875> BUGabundo1: check out the new revised syllabi for 101 and 102
<eagles0513875> they made 101 easier and took out the x stuff from it
<BUGabundo1> syllabi!?!?!?
<BUGabundo1> my prob with the 101 is that my exam was really old...
<BUGabundo1> from 2005
<BUGabundo1> all about Redhat
<eagles0513875> BUGabundo1: ahhh
<eagles0513875> syllabi = syllabus plural form
<eagles0513875> well i have a place you can get these exams and a program that is like an exam simulator and you can stay practicing these questions its free
<eagles0513875> and what not
<DanaG> If you want newer nvidia, there's a PPA for them.
<DanaG> http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1099866
<DanaG> er
<thiebaude> eagles0513875: you got a link?
<eagles0513875> i dont get whats wrong with the ones from nvidia
<eagles0513875> lpi.org is the site
<DanaG> that was a feeling-lucky link... lemme dig up the actual one.
<thiebaude> kewl
<thiebaude> thanks
<eagles0513875> thats for the linux certification
<eagles0513875> for those exmas not limited to linux but also msft exams etc its www.examcollections.com
<thiebaude> i need to learn all i can, eagles0513875
<DanaG> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<eagles0513875> thiebaude: i hear ya
<eagles0513875> im dying to finish college
<eagles0513875> 22 this past wednesday and have at least another 2 yrs
<thiebaude> eagles0513875: you studying linux admin?
<eagles0513875> bsc computing informatino systems
<eagles0513875> getting a jump on certifications
<eagles0513875> at least linux stuff
<thiebaude> wow, i wish i had the money to do that
<eagles0513875> im spoiled
<eagles0513875> parents
<eagles0513875> and the governemnt here spoil students
<thiebaude> i heard that,lol
<eagles0513875> get paid to study
<eagles0513875> and
<eagles0513875> they give tax refunds up to 75% of tuition fees even cert exam fees
<eagles0513875> there is such a high demand for IT
<eagles0513875> is karmic gonna have 4.2.3
<thiebaude> bbl ppl
<eagles0513875> later
<thiebaude> ok
<BUGabundo1> eagles0513875: you are lucky
<BUGabundo1> here its expensive
<BUGabundo1> 400€
<eagles0513875> im originally from usa
<eagles0513875> used to pay bout 17k usd yearly
<eagles0513875> im in central europe now
<eagles0513875> parents migrated there over 30 yrs ago sis and i born there but coming back to our roots to study here and be with relatives
<BUGabundo1> I meant the LPIs
<eagles0513875> ya they are
<eagles0513875> but worth it
<eagles0513875> think bout this
<eagles0513875> anyone know a list that has all the ppa's and whats in them
<eagles0513875> or list with links to their pages on launchpad
<BUGabundo1> yep
<BUGabundo1> its called google
<eagles0513875> i know but someone who doesnt know the name of particular ppa
<eagles0513875> what they supposed to do
<eagles0513875> i tried just to google kubuntu ppas didnt bring any of htem up only a link to what ppas were
<blueyed> eagles0513875: IIRC there has been some post about it on some ML, somebody having setup something like that.
<eagles0513875> well ill keep looking
<eagles0513875> ill come across it at some point in time
<|eagles0513875|> sry bout that
<|eagles0513875|> dunno y the name karmic koala i picture a tie die colored psychadelic koala
<|eagles0513875|> !ghost
<ubottu> If you own an IRC nick that is currently being used, you can make it change nicks by typing: /msg nickserv release <nick> <password> | If you have a dead (ghost) connection, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv ghost <nick> <password>
<eagles0513875> can someone clarify why its nto good to use the nvidia video card drivers over the ones int he repo
<BUGabundo1> eagles0513875: humm taste?
<BUGabundo1> basicly because it can mess your system
<BUGabundo1> and then devs can't provide you with support
<eagles0513875> cant it do that if you install it ontop of the one thats in the repos cuz that what happened to me earlier
<BUGabundo1> since you used 3rd parties
<eagles0513875> humm
<eagles0513875> you know if there is a newer x version in karmic or is it the same version as in jaunty
<rski> x um
<eagles0513875> here goes nothing with the reboot
<eagles0513875> im trying to pin down an issue of random nasty freeses where i have to hard reboot my machine rski
<eagles0513875> humm thats a nice way to start with all the icons jumbled lol
<BUGabundo1> intel??
<eagles0513875> no
<eagles0513875> nvidia
<eagles0513875> motherboard has an nforce chipset
<eagles0513875> and video is an 8800gt
<eagles0513875> now this is getting annoying i have half the icons smashed up near the left side of the bottom panel like the cclock and other icons
<eagles0513875> and i cant remove any spacers
<BluesKaj> uhoh
<eagles0513875> well im impressed that i can stil boot onto my machine lol
 * BluesKaj stares at the Update manager and wonders
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: do you have your data backed up
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj:  Karmic is NOT RELEASED and may break your system if you use it
<BluesKaj> yeah , it's all on W7 :)
<eagles0513875> on the same machine lol
<eagles0513875> you are kinda playing with fire that way
<eagles0513875> if you fudge up grub you have a mission control we have a problem style problem
<BluesKaj> not really , I also use wife's pc for the real essential media stuff
<eagles0513875> im seeming to make this even worse
<eagles0513875> lol
<BluesKaj> I have grub disks and gparted , between them i can setup and reinstall mostly anything
<BluesKaj> this like atoy in some ways but i do get frustrated if stuff  freezes
<eagles0513875> nice
<eagles0513875> and i fixed the panel issue
<DanaG> grr, stupid hal... doesn't realize eSATA is hotpluggable.
<eagles0513875> whats the name of the widget to switch between multiple desktops
<robin0800> eagles0513875: workspace switcher?
<eagles0513875> ty rob
<eagles0513875> interesting im trying to add that widget and its not in the list
<eagles0513875> robin0800: its called pager which is rather a confusing name to use to be honest
<robin0800> eagles0513875: not in ubuntu its not
<eagles0513875> im on kubuntu
<eagles0513875> now im still having issues movign stuff to the other side of the panel
<BluesKaj> yeah , it's sort of hit and miss on jaunty , one never knows if moving icons will work ...using the widgets panel seems to make things work better
<robin0800> eagles0513875: perhaps perhaps ask in #kubuntu
<eagles0513875> robin0800: this is karmic that im on i think we are all in one room
 * BluesKaj gets adventurous and installs Karmic ...always thought that jaunty name was lame anyway :)
<robin0800> eagles0513875: Yes but what your asking is kde
<eagles0513875> robin0800: they will send me back in here
<eagles0513875> ill figure it out
<eagles0513875> i think its a sign i need to hit the sack
<slipttees> news about 10.04 Leaky Leopard ?
<BUGabundo1> yay for BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo1, howdy :)
<BluesKaj> upgrades coming down the pipe as we speak
<slipttees> channel ubuntu+2
<slipttees> ?
<BUGabundo1> slipttees: rofl
<slipttees> i hope
<robin0800> BluesKaj: on this laptop kubuntu karmic installed but the update to kde 4.3 beta 1 completly stopped it back on ubuntu now
<eagles0513875> what repo is 4.3
<eagles0513875> in
<eagles0513875> ya upgrade to upgraded packages taht i updated  are coming down my pipe line
<eagles0513875> night
<BluesKaj> nite eagles0513875
<BluesKaj> well, karmic installed ok, but the wifi needs some help , prolly ndiswrapper again
<BUGabundo1> BluesKaj: what card?
<BUGabundo1> ndis project seems to be close to dead!
<BluesKaj> Belkin USB adapter , we ran out of router ports so i use this on my pc when kids are visiting
<BluesKaj> uses the rt2870 driver I think
<BUGabundo1> I used one of those and it worked out of the boz
<BUGabundo1> ahhhh
<BUGabundo1> rt
<BUGabundo1> wonderfull
<BUGabundo1> gents: start your engines: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/sprints/uds-karmic
 * ienorand is opening 26 new tabs
<BUGabundo1> ienorand: I filed a bug on LP to improve the way we can subsc to blueprints and bugs
<BUGabundo1> without getting carpic syndrom
<yoasif> woo hoo, on karmic now! :)
<ienorand> yoasif: Good so far?
<BUGabundo1> yoasif: welcome
<yoasif> ienorand: seems the same as jaunty so far, except that my wifi light on my laptop works now :)
<BUGabundo1> hheh
<BUGabundo1> I love the one for kernel-karmic-android
<BUGabundo1> what the heck is package-license-tracking ?
<BUGabundo1> apw: you been busy
<DanaG> hmm, karmic on ARM... I want to see what sort of device that'd be for.
<BUGabundo1> oh great there goes Xorg for good https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-karmic-xorg
<DanaG> I hope they'll fix grub2 to do efi and non-efi in one package.
<DanaG> Like Fedora does.
<BUGabundo1> you mean rip/steal/borrow the Fedora code
<DanaG> Well, I still prefer the Ubuntu/Debian "automagic" comment stuff over the Fedora thing... where I honestly don't know what it does.
<DanaG> I think it just copies and pastes the old options, and that's it.
<yoasif> anyone have a page with the karmic proposals? or are they all just blueprints right now?
<BUGabundo1> yoasif: I pasted a bit ago
<BUGabundo1> yoasif:  https://blueprints.launchpad.net/sprints/uds-karmic
<BUGabundo1> this one is nice https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/Specs/KarmicKernelFlavours
<yoasif> BUGabundo1: ty
<DanaG> INTERESTING: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Specs/ARMSoftbootLoader
<DanaG> ER
<DanaG> sorry, caps.
<DanaG> My input: they should check out the Angström project's kexecboot loader menu thingy.
<ienorand> Unfortunate naming collision: The Angstrom Project is a high cadence pixel microlensing survey of the bulge of the Andromeda Galaxy?
<ienorand> Blaah! Ants in my keyboard!
<DanaG> http://images.google.com/images?q=angstrom%20kexecboot
<DanaG> oh, and I wish they'd unbreak this:
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/283278
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 283278 in gnome-panel "When FUSA applet has shutdown/logout items are duplicated in "System" menu" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<DanaG> er, the other way:
<DanaG> I want to KEEP my system menu items.
<BUGabundo> eheh
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fast-user-switch-applet/+bug/343219
<BUGabundo> theirs is a gconf key for it
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 343219 in gnome-panel "Adding Fast User Switcher applet causes shut down options to disappear from System menu" [Wishlist,Invalid]
<DanaG> Invalid?  INVALID?
<DanaG> grr.
<DanaG> It's not invalid.... it happens.
<cwillu> you would prefer wontfix?
<DanaG> It would be more correct, at the very least.
<cwillu> or is it just invalid because of the gconf option?
<DanaG> I've removed my FUSA, because I want to have shutdown and logout in my system menu.
<DanaG> But that also means I can't use guest sessions.
<cwillu> BUGabundo said there's a gconf key though
<cwillu> and BUGabundo wouldn't lie to me :p
<yoasif> FUSA should really be integrated into the system menu and the shutdown dialog as well... instead of being locked into a panel applet
<yoasif> not everyone wants to have a dual panel layout
<yoasif> and a single panel gets crowded fast
<yoasif> it's really messy the way it is currently -- doesn't feel very integrated at all
<yoasif> where do you report *that* bug to though :p not to the applet, since those aren't parts of the applet.
<cwillu> the desktop team
<cwillu> BUGabundo, you lied to me, there's no gconf option :p
<ienorand> yoasif: Hmm, I don't think having idgin staus in the system menu would be a good idea...
<ienorand> s/idgin/pidgin
<yoasif> cwillu: linkme if you could, i'll write something up
<yoasif> ienorand: yeah, which is why the pidgin status shouldn't be in there...
<DanaG> oh yeah, and the LAG on volume changing -- where the change itself waits for the notification to be displayed first! -- really sucks.
<yoasif> whats up with that envelope icon anyway, the notification applet? how useless is that thing?
<DanaG> Same with skipping multiple tracks in quodlibet -- you end up with a huge backlog of un-expire-able notification bubbles.
<ienorand> yoasif: Very true, I've bought back the pidgin icon since at least, that one is _usable_
<BUGabundo1> cwillu: everything can be an option on gconf
<DanaG> And I'll spare the rant on update-notifier supposedly "abusing" the "notification" area.
<yoasif> DanaG: yeah, what a joke
<cwillu> yes, but not everything _is_ _already_ an option on gconf
<BUGabundo1> cwillu: FOSS is your friend.. make it be
 * BUGabundo1 offers an hammer to cwillu
<yoasif> ienorand: sadly, none of this is going to be fixed, since canonical is behind those changes, even though they are poorly thought out
<DanaG> yeah.
<cwillu> BUGabundo, I've be spelunking through gnome-panel's source, I've done everything possible to repress the memories of that rats nest :p
<cwillu> amazing it works at all, in all honesty :p
<ienorand> Also, why is the indicator applet near enough invisible per default? That is confusing indeed when you try to arrange the icons...
<yoasif> this still needs fixing: https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-panel/+bug/223075
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 223075 in gnome-panel "gnome main menu applet makes panel size to large" [Low,Triaged]
<BUGabundo1> I would be glad to have sound without the need to rebot
<yoasif> looks horribly unprofessional
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and not all panel applets have consistent size.
<DanaG> http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/Screenshot-pidgin.png
<cwillu> DanaG, really?  you mean the taskbar can be wider than the clock? :p
<DanaG> yeah, pidgin is rather broken there, too.
<DanaG> er, I mean, tray icons, rather.
<joaopinto> BUGabundo, the need to develop code for an option for a "feature" that was removed is not really the best part of FOSS
<DanaG> ... and the cpufreq thingy, too.
<DanaG> Gotta' love the topic bar there.
<yoasif> DanaG: play with dejavu sans... those fonts look awfully chunky to me ;)
<DanaG> Well, I have a 147 DPI display, and have set Gnome to match.
<DanaG> Makes the fonts wonderfully smooth on screen.  But, you get some apps like Pidgin that make bad assumptions about sizes.
<ienorand> Have there been any talks about what's happening with the u-m notification :p ?
<cwillu> ienorand, in what sense?
<cwillu> there's already an option to turn on the old icon
<ienorand> So they're plnning on making current default stay?
<cwillu> dear god I hope so
<yoasif> the update manager change seems to be modeled after mac os x -- it works there, and it's not such a horrible change, imo. it annoys the crazy update fiends, but for "normal" people, it's probably a good change
<DanaG> To me, ANYTHING auto-opening provokes an instant, very strong KILL reflex.
<cwillu> and as I said before, the option to restore the old behaviour is there :p
<DanaG> They should at least make the GUI have sanctioned ways to revert to the old behavior.
<yoasif> DanaG: i agree, is there a bug report about that?
<DanaG> Well, not a formal one for just that point; it's just mentioned among that huge "auto-opening is wrong!" thread.
<yoasif> maybe an option in software sources/update manager
<joaopinto> there is a formal bug report about that
<DanaG> Here's another odd thing: it doesn't update package cache first.
<DanaG> I booted a drive I hadn't booted in 5 weeks..... and update-manager autolaunched.... to show me 5-week-old updates that probably didn't even exist on the servers anymore.
<yoasif> where are all these bugs, i want to hit "affects me too"!
<yoasif> DanaG: yes, but do you want it to autodownload too? :p
 * BUGabundo1 manually runs UM
<yoasif> DanaG: and how often?
<cwillu> DanaG, odd, I'd expect anacron to run the apt job when it booted
<cwillu> yoasif, there's already gui for autodownload and download period
<yoasif> cwillu: yeah, looking at that now
<DanaG> I love that quote about "throwing out the baby and keeping the bathwater" (re: abusing notification area).
 * ienorand shudders at the very though of the new u-m behaviour, I'd rather have autimatic updates, that way it would actually increase update-frequency...
<DanaG> The OS X update thingy is annoying, too.  BOING!  BOING!  BOING!  BOING!  BOING!  BOUNCE!  Hey, look at me!
<DanaG> I like to wait until there are changelogs first -- and it annoys me that packages often don't show changelogs.
<BUGabundo1> I rather have UM not ask my password
<DanaG> If the problem was the icon not being discoverable enough... they should have the bubble show the star-like icon itself, as a way to say "click THAT one" -- and if the problem was "non-intuitive icons"... fix the icon designs.
<BUGabundo1> DanaG: but know bubles are not clickable
<cwillu> hmm
<ienorand> DanaG: That's a very good point "click the update icon" doesn't really give much for new users
<cwillu> now that I think about it, what about auto-opening (wait for it), but opening _minimized_?
<yoasif> i can't find the request to patch software properties to reenable the update icon
<DanaG> If it had big orange icon in bubble, and same (smaller) icon in tray, that'd help.
<cwillu> then you still get the benefits of a text description, the slowly throbbing attention requested indicator in the panel, etc
<ienorand> I still haven't gotten used to not instinctively going for the bubble to try to interact with it... I even wonder if that decision was right after all...
<DanaG> oh yeah, the big thing for me is that the notifications are laggy if you do too much too quickly -- like skipping 5 tracks in quodlibet, or changing volume rapidly.
<DanaG> If you overshoot and go too loud... it stays stuck too loud until it finishes the notification, and starts going down.
<DanaG> Volume change waiting on the visual indication itself... bad.
<ienorand> cwillu: It's still a non-intuitive behaviour in my opinion, updates do not open full blown "applications" and everyone who has ever used a computer _knows_ that.
<BUGabundo1> and now volume is logaritmic not linear
<DanaG> oh, and PulseAudio 0.9.15 + Blueman finally gives working bluetooth audio -- the first time ever for me.
<BUGabundo1> YAY
<DanaG> but "flat volumes" are odd, too -- move a stream to the device, and the volume you've set for that stream.... is forgotten.
<ienorand> DanaG: ah, so that's why the volume control is so bothersome...
<BUGabundo1> have to test that
<BUGabundo1> for me less then 65% volume is MUTE
<DanaG> oh, and the *BLINK* I'M AT FULL VOLUME! *BLINK* -- should just do nothing.
<BUGabundo1> what blink?
<DanaG> Try holding volume-up or volume-down once it's already at max or min.
<DanaG> ... respectively.
<BUGabundo1> oh and the 3 click policy on the volume applet? crazy, bag UI
<BUGabundo1> left click, right click, double click
<BUGabundo1> DanaG: you mean NotOSD ?
<DanaG> notify-osd, yeah.
<DanaG> It sits there blinking at you, and eating CPU.  And then double-flashing on window close, due to double animation.
<yoasif> guys, please add your thoughts and vote for this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-properties/+bug/377770
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 377770 in software-properties "Option should be added to allow how user wants to be notified about updates" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo1> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-karmic-audio
<DanaG> My USB sound card reports volumes to alsamixer as going from 0.0db to 0.0db.
<DanaG> 0 to 100%, respectively.  =þ
<yoasif> DanaG: you were complaining about those update manager changes, please comment on that bug :)
<ienorand> True, both n-m and vol are very odd interaction-wise at the moment, no to mention the abominable indicator-applet, in my opinion the u-m icon was the most straigtforward one, really...
<DanaG> Might be nice to have PA use the volume buttons on a USB audio device... to control only that audio device.
<yoasif> indicator applet doesn't seem to do anything useful -- what the hell is it for exactly
<ienorand> yoasif: for things like pidgin and evolution, new messages and similar... They've removed the pidgin status icon as of it...
<DanaG> https://tango.0pointer.de/pipermail/pulseaudio-discuss/2008-February/001277.html
<yoasif> ienorand: yeah, but it never seemed to do anything when i interacted with it
<DanaG> It's odd to see an "e-mail" icon (i.e. an envelope) just for notification of a buddy signing on or off.
<thiebaude1> DanaG: i changed that envelope icon in pidgin
<ienorand> Do you think it would be a good idea to somehow autohide the network and volume icons when idle? Those are not used very much, and give no useful information whatsoever when they are "inactive" (oh, maybe signal strength...), something that could be delay-hidden?
<yoasif> ienorand: windows xp has something like that, the windows 7 version is even better, since there is a ui for choosing which ones will be auto hidden
<DanaG> I found that it always kept forgetting the settings, every time an icon changed description.
<DanaG> Example: temperature sensor.  Each time the tooltip changes, it's a "new" applet!
<ienorand> Hmm, yea, I've always hated the auto-hide things in windows though... But if they reliably expanded when hoovering over the notification area maybe... (Reliably is key here I think, one of the reasons I don't use autohiding panels is that it's always pure luck if the expand when you hoover over them...)
<cwillu> ienorand, hiding them would remove their utility almost completely
<cwillu> ienorand, for the volume applet for sure
<DanaG> For me, no Windows version has EVER remembered those settings.
<DanaG> I just show all, always.
<yoasif> DanaG: fixed in 7
<DanaG> Wasn't in beta.
<DanaG> At least, not for apps that change tooltip.
#ubuntu+1 2010-05-17
<msirius> a
<BUGabundo> b
<Ken8521> anyone managed to get a Netgear WNA1000 to work?
<DanaG> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/05/sound-menu-changes-coming-in-ubuntu.html
<DanaG> Interesting.
<DanaG> Though, I use QuodLibet, because Rhythmbox can't do play-by-folders.
<BUGabundo> exaile does that
<DanaG> Yeah, though the thing QuodLibet has over Exaile is that when you select a folder on the left, it immediately sets that as the playlist on the right.
<DanaG> Can't do that with amarok or exaile.
<DanaG> There isn't even anything like ctrl-enter, alt-enter, or shift-enter to do that.
<BUGabundo> ?
<BUGabundo> are you sure?
<DanaG> Yeah.
<BUGabundo> nite
<psusi> hooray for libeatmydata!
<psusi> got my laptop battery life from 3 to 4 hours
<MariusAZ> Are there instructions on how to update to the current Maverick?
<sebsebseb> MariusAZ: why?
<sebsebseb> not much point at the moment
<sebsebseb> it will be very similar to Lucid
<MariusAZ> I'm wanting to contribute
<sebsebseb> and maybe also rather un stable
<sebsebseb> MariusAZ: also your not really meant to run the development version  on  a computer that your going to be using for proper useage
<sebsebseb> instead do it on a test PC or a virtual machine
<MariusAZ> I understand that, I've been working on the Fedora project for years, I'm done with it
<sebsebseb> MariusAZ: working on, as in developing?
<MariusAZ> Yes
<MariusAZ> Ubuntu seems to be much more progressive these days
<sebsebseb> MariusAZ: a little off topic, but I just read a link, that I guess you should read as well
<sebsebseb> MariusAZ: http://dinosaur-os.com/post/604591255/why-i-switched-to-fedora
<sebsebseb> !contribute | MariusAZ
<ubottu> MariusAZ: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<MariusAZ> Ahh, thank you :)
<sebsebseb> MariusAZ: last week was Ubuntu Developer Summit
<sebsebseb> in Belgium
<sebsebseb> and I listended to some sessions :)  whilst being in the IRC channels,  and saw some gobby notes.
<sebsebseb> That's when they talk about what is to come in 10.10
<sebsebseb> there are blue prints  up
<sebsebseb> and videos from UDS
<MariusAZ> Yeah, I was reading some of that, which is why I decided to come in here :)
<sebsebseb> MariusAZ: also some of the UDS stuff has been covered on
<sebsebseb> covered/mentioned
<sebsebseb> on http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk
<sebsebseb> MariusAZ: Ubuntu fan boy and girl website :D  good blog enteries
<sebsebseb> !blueprints
<ubottu> Want to suggest or discuss ideas of a future project/feature?  With Launchpad you can track blueprints (feature specification summaries) from discussion through review, approval, and implementation.  See https://blueprints.launchpad.net/
<sebsebseb> MariusAZ: and if your going to be a Ubuntu developer you will need a Launchpad account
<sebsebseb> !launchpad | MariusAZ
<ubottu> MariusAZ: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<MariusAZ> Cool, thank you
<MariusAZ> I'll check it out
<sebsebseb> MariusAZ: hang on I got something else to give you as well
<sebsebseb> MariusAZ: http://videos.ubuntu.com/ UDS videos.  Also something I like about  the Ubuntu community, is how they have Ubuntu  Open Week.  Where people can take part in sessions ask questions and find out more, with sessions being logged.  There's also a developer week.
<sebsebseb> MariusAZ: I would suggest reading the logs of sessions that happended that you think you would be interested in on  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com in HTML format since that's the best way to view them in my opinion.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<sebsebseb> MariusAZ: and obviously report bugs, that you find in 10.10 when testing in development.
<MariusAZ> :)
<sebsebseb> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<sebsebseb> and since you want to be a developer
<sebsebseb> !developer
<ubottu> Want to become an Ubuntu developer? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newdev and the Wiki (http://wiki.ubuntu.com) for involvement in specific projects such as Kubuntu or Xubuntu.
<sebsebseb> That's it, have fun with Ubuntu!
<MariusAZ> Lots of info, that's nice :)
<MariusAZ> Thank you
<sebsebseb> MariusAZ: yeah plus this channel is logged
<sebsebseb> !logs | MariusAZ
<ubottu> MariusAZ: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<nawst2> I'm trying to figure out why gtk apps under openbox-session don't load the theme I have set in gnome... until I open gnome-appearance-properties--- if anyone knows I'd appreciate the tip
<sebsebseb> nawst2: on 10.04?
<sebsebseb> MariusAZ: and yeah np :)
<nawst2> sebsebseb: yup
<sebsebseb> MariusAZ: oh and help out in #ubuntu as well if you want, of course
<sebsebseb> nawst2: ok well then you want #ubuntu
<sebsebseb> MariusAZ: oh I forgot an important factoid
<sebsebseb> in your case
<sebsebseb> !daily | MariusAZ
<ubottu> MariusAZ: Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<MariusAZ> This is going to take me a bit to go through all this, thank you so much for all your help
<sebsebseb> MariusAZ: np :)  and yeah it will take a while
<sebsebseb> MariusAZ: So why do you want to  stop being a Fedora developer, and become an Ubuntu developer exactly?  Just wondering
<arand> Well, the dailies ain't up yet, prolly will be by ~alpha1 time
<sebsebseb> arand: oh
<arand> You'll still have to use this old fella when you upgrade
 * arand pats sed
<sebsebseb> arand: sed?
<sebsebseb> the old  fella?
<sebsebseb> and yeah I guess  MariusAZ could upgrade Lucid to Maverick  at the moment, by changing the repo's
<MariusAZ> Because I see a lot of things from Ubuntu creeping into Fedora, Ubuntu seems to be much more progressive on newer tech
<MariusAZ> That and a much higher userbase
<arand> Well, sed is at least 35 years, I guess that could be considered old in the context..
<MariusAZ> No point in fixing what isn't broken
<sebsebseb> MariusAZ: as for user base well sure
<sebsebseb> MariusAZ: however before Ubuntu, it was Mandriva with most users on the desktop
<sebsebseb> MariusAZ: so far distros have only lasted a few years as number one on the desktop, and then its another
<MariusAZ> Yeah, but Ubuntu doesn't seem to be slowing down anytime soon
<sebsebseb> indeed
<MariusAZ> :)
<sebsebseb> it seems that its going to be rather popular for quite a few more years yet
<SuborbitalPigeon> forgive me, but I can't think of anything that has come from Ubuntu
<SuborbitalPigeon> that has actually been adopted by upstream or other distros
<sebsebseb> SuborbitalPigeon: Gnome edits and Unity
<sebsebseb> stuff like that has come from Ubuntu
<SuborbitalPigeon> my point exactly sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> MariusAZ: so reading links I gave already?
<histo> What was someone saying about saving laptop batterY sry I left channel for a bit and lost it.
<histo> ?
<histo> it was someone saying thank god for {package name } ijust went from 3 to 4 hours batter life?
<histo> anyone have scrollback thats been here for a few?
<sebsebseb> !logs | histo
<ubottu> histo: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<SuborbitalPigeon> libeatmydata, which sounds ominous
<sebsebseb> SuborbitalPigeon: wrong channel?
<SuborbitalPigeon> no, I'm replying to hhi
<SuborbitalPigeon> histo:
<sebsebseb> SuborbitalPigeon: oh ok
<histo> Uhm. its not in there
<histo> especially considering that they have logs for dates that haven't happened yet I can see why.
<sebsebseb> histo: what?
<sebsebseb> histo: if you mean the offical channel logs no
<histo> well this just ahappened a few hours ago its not in the log yet.
<sebsebseb> histo: your looking at the wrong log probably then
<sebsebseb> the logs are in UK time
<sebsebseb> and it's the 17th in UK
<histo> But if no one wants to scroll back and wants me to wade throught he logs thats fine
<histo> jesus
<histo> but its not 0300 right now
<histo> thats the last log entry for this channel
<maco> it's 3:23 am in the uk
<SuborbitalPigeon> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<maco> histo: that was 2 hours ago
<maco> if the logs go to 0300 then scroll back to 0139
<histo> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/05/17/%23ubuntu+1.html
<maco> and i think it was a joke
<maco> they said "libeatmydata"
<histo> I found it
<histo> gotcha
<Sarvatt> If anyone is running xorg-edgers and has updated since the 12th please run the commands at the top of the page here - https://edge.launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<pakete> hi all
<pakete> anyone around?
<pakete> maverick is it?
<skydrome> nope
<skydrome> goose
<DanaG> bummer.... the 34-rc7 kernel doesn't have AHCI built-in!
<SwedeMike> welol, now 2.6.34 proper is out, might be rectified :P
<Sarvatt> ahci was modularized on purpose back in march, unless they said something about it changing back to built in at UDS I wouldn't count on it :)
<BUGabundo_remote> no Pony just Tuna. morning!
<BUGabundo_remote> you guys know how much I love to raffle about changes
<BUGabundo_remote> but having two clock applet is lame
<BUGabundo_remote> having two clock applets that show diff times (in minutes) is a FAIL
<BUGabundo_remote> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/112892/clock.png
<BUGabundo_remote> here is a screenshot
<BUGabundo_remote> anyone has any idea against which package should I file the bug?
<BUGabundo_remote> this must be one of the funniest bugs I've ever reported https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-applet/+bug/581608
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 581608 in indicator-applet "two clock applets with diff minutes" [Undecided,New]
<zniavre_> funny big
<zniavre_> bug*
<zniavre_> good morning
<BUGabundo_remote> its my job to make you laugh in the morning
<BUGabundo_remote> its danag in the afternoon :D
<zniavre_> BUGabundo_remote,  any idea how to change the fonts of indicator-clock ? (in bold )
<BUGabundo_remote> no
<bbordwell> Anyone here using nouveau + >1 display?
<BUGabundo_remote> not today
<bbordwell> BUGabundo_remote, you do sometimes though?
<BUGabundo_remote> not in maverick yet
<BUGabundo_remote> I did it for a while in lucid devel cycle
<bbordwell> BUGabundo_remote, after they fixed the plymouth freeze, were you affected by this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/572155
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 572155 in plymouth "Splash image wrong size when two displays connected" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<BUGabundo_remote> don't recall
<bbordwell> BUGabundo_remote, ah okay well thanks. I have this bug, but after the new updated to libdrm-nouveau in maverick, the entire desktop loads the same (wrong) size as plymouth does. It is rather annoying :)
<BUGabundo_remote> bbordwell: but are on lucid or maverick?
<BUGabundo_remote> cause is this +1 #
<bbordwell> BUGabundo_remote, Plymouth being the wrong size is on lucid and maverick, but in maverick they just updated libdrm-nouvea which caused my new problem.
<ALMubarak> hai
<ALMubarak> anybody there
<ALMubarak> Hai.,
<jetole> kklimonda: that sucks
<IdleOne> upgrading to maverick. wish me luck
<BUGabundo_remote> we will be waiting IdleOne
<IdleOne> that doesn't sound to good for me BUGabundo_remote
<BUGabundo_remote> ahahha
<BUGabundo_remote> IdleOne: if everyone looked like this http://f.bugabundo.net/photo.html?th=vu/9s/sjqa.jpg&d=2010-05-15#p, I bet you didn't want too :D
<IdleOne> ok time to reboot
 * IdleOne crosses fingers and toes
<BUGabundo_remote> hah
<IdleOne> I'm back!
<IdleOne> on Maverick :)
<arand> So you're running on metal now?
 * arand hardly does anything but vbox nowadays..
<IdleOne> arand: running on metal
 * IdleOne leaps head long into the pool
<IdleOne> I don't even bother checking for water
<IdleOne> :)
<BUGabundo_remote> pff weak
<BUGabundo_remote> been here since day one :)
<BUGabundo_remote> arand: why not kVM?
<arand> I just found the Virtualization switch in the bios yestarday >_<
<arand> And now I'm already set up, so at some point in the future, when I move from Karmic, I migh...
<BUGabundo_remote> KARMIC?
<BUGabundo_remote> dude you should be kicked from this #
<BUGabundo_remote> :P
<arand> Meh, computer needs a good reorganisation soon, and upgrading now would just be duplication of work, and really, not many of the Lucid/Maverick features are *vital*, btrfs would be yummy though..
<sebsebseb> Hi
<aar> I'm running Kubuntu 9.10. Is it possible to do a system upgrade (to 10.04) using an installation CD, or must I download the files via the internet (through adept)?
<SwedeMike> aar: this channel is for 10.10 only.
<emma> I'm looking for an expert of putting Ubuntu on a mac.
<emma> We wish to dual boot Ubuntu on a Mac.
<ubuntujenkins> emma: I have no expeience on it I suggest google and #ubuntu for help this channel is for unreleased versions of ubuntu
<BUGabundo> heh I got my Lucid cd pack :D
<Ian_Corne> Oh, means ours will be comming soon too :)
<Ian_Corne> I ordered 20 this time
<BUGabundo> I order 100
<BUGabundo> got 6
<BUGabundo> :DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<Ian_Corne> Hehe
<vish> BUGabundo: they know the greedy ones ;p
<Ian_Corne> We always got our 10 we ordered
<Ian_Corne> But they go so quickly nowadays
<z0rt|work> burn many copies of them for stocking stuffers at christmas!
<BUGabundo> our loco gets 250
<BUGabundo> but they are in the other extreme of the countrie
<BUGabundo> 350 KMs away :\
<Ian_Corne> I've got 5 broken packages atm
<Ian_Corne> anyone else?
<Ian_Corne> on a clean ubuntu netbook remix maverick
<BUGabundo> only 5?
<BUGabundo> I stop caring till A1
 * ajmitch is surprised that there aren't more broken packages
<BUGabundo> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<BUGabundo>   tomboy: Depends: gconf2 (>= 2.28.1-2) but 2.28.1-0ubuntu1 is installed.
<BUGabundo>   update-notifier: Depends: gconf2 (>= 2.28.1-2) but 2.28.1-0ubuntu1 is installed.
<BUGabundo>   libgnomeprintui2.2-0: Depends: libgnomeprintui2.2-common (= 2.18.4-1build1) but 2.18.5-1 is to be installed.
<BUGabundo>   python-twisted-conch: Depends: python-twisted-core (>= 10.0.0-3) but 10.0.0-2ubuntu2 is installed.
<BUGabundo>   simple-scan: Depends: gconf2 (>= 2.28.1-2) but 2.28.1-0ubuntu1 is installed.
<BUGabundo>   python-hachoir-metadata: Depends: python-hachoir-parser (>= 1.3) but 1.2-1 is installed
<Ian_Corne> I have virtually nothing installed here
<Ian_Corne> tomboy and update-notifier is broken here too
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: gconf will get fixed soonish ;(
<kklimonda> ;)
<Ian_Corne> he following packages have unmet dependencies: tomboy: Depends: gconf2 (>= 2.28.1-2) but 2.28.1-0ubuntu1 is installed. update-notifier: Depends: gconf2 (>= 2.28.1-2) but 2.28.1-0ubuntu1 is installed. simple-scan: Depends: gconf2 (>= 2.28.1-2) but 2.28.1-0ubuntu1 is installed. maximus: Depends: gconf2 (>= 2.28.1-2) but 2.28.1-0ubuntu1 is installed.
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: btw, I love your avatar. You look like a madman :P
<Ian_Corne> all on gconf
<BUGabundo> and it realliy me too
<BUGabundo> :)
<BUGabundo> did you saw both I had during the weekend ?
<kklimonda> hmm, I think so
<kklimonda> I remember at least one of them - some girl?
<BUGabundo> that was Friday and Saturday
<BUGabundo> poor girl
<BUGabundo> is a 25 yo teatcher
<BUGabundo> and was fired for possing for playboy :(
<BUGabundo> OT
<kklimonda> oh?
<duffydack> BUGabundo, Ive heard of that before...long time ago...
<BUGabundo> this Is brand new... happened last week
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, yes but what about the children?
<bjsnider> won't someone please think of the children?
<BUGabundo> poor kids
<ikonia> TOPIC !
<BUGabundo> and then they complain about students missins classes
<BUGabundo> :(
<BUGabundo> ok ok
<oxymoron> Hello guys I am on my girls computer and need help with graphics on a SiS 671MX where I cannot change resolution higher than 800x600 and plymouth shows flimmer and ant wars on bootup, the desktop effects doesnt work turning on
 * maco keeps getting highlighted with oxymoron saying "girls" constantly
<oxymoron> maco: Hahahaha lol :D Youre highlighting girs in your IRC client? :D
<oxymoron> *girls
<maco> yes
<maco> i catch interesting things with that highlight rule!
<maco> sexism, parenting, spice girls...
<BUGabundo> ahah
<BUGabundo> oxymoron: running lucid or maverick?
<BUGabundo> as you know this is +1 :D
<oxymoron> BUGabundo: Lucid ;)
<BUGabundo> #ubuntu is the channel for stable releases support
<oxymoron> BUGabundo: And yes I like devs channel more because ... sorry to say this but official support channels is incompetent and almost never answer or read y questions at all
<BUGabundo> I know
#ubuntu+1 2010-05-18
<BUGabundo_Bones> guud nite
<arand> oxymoron: It's not really that it's incopetent, but rather tiresome for users who actually knows things to sit there and answer "zomg needs 64bit flash" over, and over, and over again...
<dabaR> I can not join unencrypted networks after I joined an encrypted one until I reboot. I am using a bcm43xx driver
<ama1185> Hello guys! I am new to irc, this is test message
<ddecator> ama1185: well it was successful, congrats :)
<BUGabundo_remote> I'm an ant,you're a bee
<jpds> BUGabundo_remote: Have fun with Java.
<BUGabundo_remote> jpds: ahahaaahaaha nice pickup
<remoteCTRL1> meerkat?XDDD
<remoteCTRL1> wthXD
<BUGabundo_remote> heh
<arand> I somewhat agree, but more on the basis that the names should be shorter and less syllables, e.g. "Meany Mops" would be an excellent name in every way apart from the obvious.
<remoteCTRL1> rofl @ arand
<jpds> remoteCTRL1: Read: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/336
<leagris> Are there any plans on fixing this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-media/+bug/463618
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 463618 in gnome-media "gnome-volume-control cannot disable mic playback" [Low,New]
<leagris> the bug crossed Kamric to Lucid, will it roam through more releases? This is clearly a regression from Alsa when Pulseaudio was forced.
<Ian_Corne> gconf has updated :)
<arand> leagris: It hasn't been sent upstream as requested...
<leagris> arand, waiting for my gnome bug tracker account to validate
<arand> leagris: I though registration there was instantaneous?
<leagris> arand, did it, has some delay with my MX graylisting :)
<leagris> arand, before reporting upstream, I found https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=597929 that may be of same issue as https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-media/+bug/463618
<ubottu> Gnome bug 597929 in gnome-volume-control "gnome-volume-control/gnome-volume-control-applet provide no way to (un)mute devices" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<arand> leagris: I'm not sure, if you are, jump in there instead.
<arand> leagris: Reading further, yea, my *guess* would be that it's the same issue, if so link the upstream report in LP, mark as confirmed, Put a brief note on the bugzilla one linking to LP, and give any extra information that might be available.
<arand> leagris: In the meantime, pavucontrol *might* be able to do what you're after, with no need to drop to alsamixer.
<leagris> arand, further reading, the issue is a bit different. I reported a new bug in gnome and added two ways references in launchpad and gnome bug tracker.
<arand> leagris: Ok, that's at least a start :)
<leagris> will try pavucontrol
<arand> Although, at the rate gnome have been bringing back features that existed before into the new gnome utils... maybe a long time until fix...
<leagris> arand, no more luck with pavucontrol and it did a segmentation fault when I played a bit with controls ;d
<arand> More pretty bugs! :D
<leagris> could not reproduce the segmentation fault :/
<arand> Sad times. Well, I'm off, good luck with yer boogs.
<leagris> :)
<leagris> thanks arand fore the bug report guidance
<z3r0-c001> is the maverick beta already availible
<Pici> z3r0-c001: Nope.
<Pici> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Maverick Meerkat (10.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule
<patdk-wk> beta?
<patdk-wk> it's like, pre-pre-alpha
<BUGabundo_remote> eheh
<z3r0-c001> thnx pici for the only strait answer
<z3r0-c001> pici will the countinue development of iphone compatibility
<z3r0-c001> i would love to be able to update my iphone from my ubuntu machine
<BUGabundo_remote> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PReleaseSchedule
<BUGabundo_remote> why is this so weird???
<BUGabundo_remote> and look at the bottom dates
<sebsebseb> Hi
<BUGabundo_remote> ola sebsebseb
<BUGabundo_remote> already on +1?
<sebsebseb> BUGabundo_remote: uh?
<sebsebseb> BUGabundo_remote: in here yes,  got Meverick in a vm nah
<sebsebseb> alpha 3 is when I'll do it, or maybe get a daily a bit before
<sebsebseb> uh alpha 1 I mean
<zekoZeko> -clear
<BUGabundo_remote> erkk
<BUGabundo_remote> stupid upgrades
<BUGabundo_remote> seem there's a new package in maverick that shares FreeNX core
<BUGabundo_remote> that upgraded messed my system
<BUGabundo_remote> downgraded them, and I'm hoping (praying) I get my sanity back
<yoasif> anyone have any ideas on this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gwibber/+bug/582311 (gwibber)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 582311 in gwibber "Gwibber does not start (maverick)" [Undecided,New]
<billybigrigger> anyone know where rhythmbox stores its library now?
<billybigrigger> .rhythmdb.xml
<billybigrigger> ???
<billybigrigger> it used to be in ~/.gnome2/.rhythmdb.xml but i can't find it anymore
<kklimonda> ~/.local/share/rhythmbox/
<billybigrigger> kklimonda, thanks
<billybigrigger> hmmm
<billybigrigger> now it won't launch haha
<BUGabundo_dinner> billllllllllllllllybigrigger
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo_FlashF, :) howdy
<BUGabundo_FlashF> heeyyyy
<billybigrigger> miss me?
<billybigrigger> hahaha
<BUGabundo_FlashF> YEP
<billybigrigger> lol
<billybigrigger> no need to lie to me :)
<billybigrigger> did anyone catch the Ubuntu plug on the big bang theory last night?
<BUGabundo_FlashF> eheh
<BUGabundo_FlashF> still on my list to watch
<BUGabundo_FlashF> Flash Fw now
<billybigrigger> ubuntu = sheldon's favorite linux based operating system :)
<BUGabundo_FlashF> beats Chuck with W7
<billybigrigger> don't watch chuck
<billybigrigger> maybe a few eps here and there, but not a follower
<alex_mayorga> billybigrigger: really? Season? Episode?
<billybigrigger> last nights episode
<alex_mayorga> billybigrigger: not in .us here
<billybigrigger> S03E22.The.Staircase.Implementation
<alex_mayorga> so I don't think last night's episode would be the same thing to us all
<alex_mayorga> billybigrigger: thanks!
<billybigrigger> np
<billybigrigger> 1hr 20 mins to transfer 261GB over nfs...does this seem reasonable?
<billybigrigger> ~55MB/s on a gige network? seem slow to anyone?
<kklimonda> slow disks?
<billybigrigger> 2 brand new sata 3gb disks
<billybigrigger> 1 wd and 1 seagate
<billybigrigger> using nautilus i might add
<billybigrigger> maybe an scp would be faster
<BUGabundo_FlashF> 55MBs is preetty much my laptop disk limit
<BUGabundo_FlashF> over e-sata
<billybigrigger> 72k?
<DanaG> For me, my laptop drive goes from ~80 down to 50.
<billybigrigger> i dunno i thought i would see a bit more than 50mb/s, although it is 5x faster in real world speeds than my old network...i can't complain much i guess
<DanaG> ask google... how many megaBITS is 55 megaBYTES?
<DanaG> or just use gcalctool.
<DanaG> 440 megabits.
<billybigrigger> theoretical speed should be ~110MB/s
<billybigrigger> http://web.forret.com/tools/bandwidth.asp?speed=1&unit=Gbps
#ubuntu+1 2010-05-19
<BUGabundo> nite
<theadmin> Sorry, but is there a typo in release schedule or something? October 10th? Isn't it always last thursday?
<Sensiva> ok keep it secret, let's hope they do it few weeks earllier
<Sensiva> :p
<theadmin> Also, will it be possible to update from Lucid? I dunno whether LTS > Normal releases are possible.
<Sensiva> It is possible to update from LTS to normal releases
<theadmin> Why the heck did I ask anyway :D I'm going with a clean install...
<akgraner> theadmin, its the date from Mark's keynote at UDS - let me get you the link.. http://ubuntudevelopers.blip.tv/file/3603061/    He explains it in there but I don't think it's locked in stone yet...
<akgraner> and Robbie Williamson does a great job of highlighting that it is an obtainable goal in his wrap-up talk at UDS - http://undacuvabrutha.wordpress.com/2010/05/14/a-case-for-modifying-the-ubuntu-release-schedule/
<akgraner> hope that helps :-)
<theadmin> akgraner: Okay thanks
<BUGabundo_remote> oink oink, BACON!
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo_remote, what are you doing awake?
<BUGabundo_remote> working
<BUGabundo_remote> or making like I am
<billybigrigger> i was going to say you just went to bed a few hours ago
<BUGabundo_remote> like 9h ago
<BUGabundo_remote> but ok
<BUGabundo_remote> (2010-05-19 00:34:49) freenode: nite
<BUGabundo_remote> (2010-05-19 09:07:23) freenode: oink oink, BACON!
<vhaarr> anyone else having problems with the latest gcc upload?
<vhaarr> I get things like
<vhaarr> configure:3471: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables
<BUGabundo_remote> haven't tried it
<vhaarr> /usr/bin/ld: this linker was not configured to use sysroots
<rww> I assume you have build-essential installed?
<vhaarr> yes
<vhaarr> before this; http://pastey.net/136615 - it worked fine
<vhaarr> after that, it didn't work
<vhaarr> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcc-4.4/+bug/582645
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 582645 in gcc-4.4 "Linker was not configured to use sysroots" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo_remote> FYI
<BUGabundo_remote> gnome keyring is busted
<BUGabundo_remote> insert the proper password and the session busts
<BUGabundo_remote> so, kill it before
<Dr_Willis> Wowsers. :)  so many people.. so new stuff.
<sebsebseb> Hi
<soreau> !maveric
<soreau> !maverick
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - See http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/336 for announcement - Developer summit: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS
<yofel> more something for ubuntu+2 probably, but all KDE folks please vote: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=229643
<ubottu> KDE bug 229643 in general "Replace HAL as it is deprecated" [Wishlist,New]
<bjsnider> maybe we can finally get rid of flash now that google has patent-unencumbered the vp8 codec
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider: so ogg just didn't cut it?
<bjsnider> ogg is a container, but vp8 is a legit competitor for h.264 but is patent-free so browsers can implement it without cost
<bjsnider> theora is a patent-free version of xvid basically. it's a bit older and less efficient
<alex_mayorga> can google flip the license back when it turns evil and such?
<bjsnider> no, i don't believe so
<bjsnider> if they did that it would only apply to new code and all of the stuff up until that point would still be free
<JoshuaL> whenever i plug in a external speaker set at my laptop i have to manually change the output connector via sound preferences, how can i solve this so it does it automaticly like it should be>
<JoshuaL> wrong channel :)
#ubuntu+1 2010-05-20
<Sir_Konrad> um, RAWR
<BUGabundo_NCISLA> puff
<Sir_Konrad> hey BUGabundo_NCISLA.
<Sir_Konrad> what's up?
<BUGabundo_NCISLA> my bed time
<BUGabundo_NCISLA> you ?
<Sir_Konrad> BUGabundo_NCISLA: 6:04 here.
<Sir_Konrad> I wonder what kind of cool stuff will be in Maverick Meerkat.
<skydrome> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_arch_faster&num=1
<bp0> how can i take a screenshot of the login screen?
<arand_> bp0: virtualbox?
<xguru> http://www.xfree86.org/current/Xnest.1.html
<xguru> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31259    <--  read post #9
<bp0> well.. i need the shot of this computer's login screen for a bug report
<bp0> magnifier is completely unusable..
<bp0> but i'll try xnest
<arand_> bp0: I tend to resort to phone cam for that :) What's the bug btw?
<bp0> well there are two with the accesibility or universal access stuff
<bp0> the magnifier is not usable, the windows is just corrupt pixels
<bp0> and the high contrast thing causes the theme to change
<bp0> when it is turned off.. after
<bp0> i haven't posted a report yet
<bp0> but now i've got to leave for a while
<bp0> thanks anyway
<arand_> bp0: Yea, accessibility bugs is kind of sad-panda. I've been trying out speechd/at-spi earlier, and it crashed badly once :(
<wd4lko> whats happened to bootchart since the .34 kernel ?
<BUGabundo_remote> epikay hey
<Ian_Corne> hmm
<BUGabundo_remote> hum hum
<bp0> where is mplex in ubuntu lucid?
<bp0> not in gstreamer plugins bad, I read that it was in mjpegtools but it isnt
<bp0> eh, it is in there, but brasero must be restarted to look for it after install
<BUGabundo_remote> woot "fta: libvpx and all its backports is in the chromium ppa,"
<Vigo> Is the beta available for testing?
<yofel> haha
<yofel> we're still at pre-alpha 11
<yofel> *^^
<Vigo> Sweet
<yofel> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Maverick Meerkat (10.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule
<Vigo> Thank you.
<Vigo> I just wanted to test it on a spare box I have.
<yofel> you'll have to install lucid, edit sources.list and dist-upgrade to try maverick for now
<Vigo> yofel: Thank you.
<Vigo> I will put some more RAM in the test box , load Lucid then do the sources.list thing.
<yofel> the archive is pretty broken right now, so don't expect the dist-upgrade to go smooth
<Vigo> Roger that.
<BUGabundo_remote> even kernel is broken
<yofel> yeah
<BUGabundo_remote> and my WiFi and Chromium are acting up
<BUGabundo_remote> I keep having wifi timeouts
<yofel> hm, I had network-manager dying on me one, had to use wpa_supplicant+dhclient until reboot, but works fine otherwise
<yofel> *once
<Vigo> I will fix this old box , RAM install, then install and go sailing, 'cause it is pretty outside.
<Vigo> Have fun!
<BUGabundo_remote> [10246.078487] show_signal_msg: 24 callbacks suppressed
<BUGabundo_remote> [10246.078495] chromium-browse[18742]: segfault at 2f ip 0000000000de1d38 sp 00007fffcc8b17d0 error 4 in chromium-browser[400000+2753000]
<BUGabundo_remote> [10254.129664] chromium-browse[18840]: segfault at 2f ip 0000000000de1d38 sp 00007fffcc8b1a00 error 4 in chromium-browser[400000+2753000]
<BUGabundo_remote> [13647.452532] No probe response from AP 00:24:17:4d:3b:e0 after 500ms, disconnecting.
<BUGabundo_remote> I got my dmesg filled of this
<jpds> BUGabundo_remote: Nice.
<BUGabundo_remote> guess ill have to capture a nice log and file a bug
<BUGabundo_remote> oh great NX pasting acting again :(
<alkisg> When does syncing from debian occur?
<alkisg> E.g. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udhcp => 0.9.8cvs20050303-3
<alkisg> http://packages.debian.org/sid/udhcpc => 1:1.15.3-1
<BUGabundo_remote> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8EA7EbFX4k VP8 WebM
<BUGabundo_remote> anyone else using the recently builded chromium?
<Volkodav> yes
<BUGabundo_remote> Volkodav: how are you liking it?
<Volkodav> it gets crazy on CPU sometime
<Volkodav> sometime crashes
<Volkodav> I run it heavily lately
<Ian_Corne> not a good time to be upgrading
<Ian_Corne> kernel packages are broken :p
<Sir_Konrad> Hello guys. Another day to make Ubuntu better has started.
<yofel> yay, qt4-x11 4.7 beta1 uploaded...
 * yofel remembers lucid and 4.6 beta -> rc... *shudder*
<Ian_Corne> :)
<xfact> Woah! This channel is opened again!
<yofel> wb xfact
<xfact> O_o
<xfact> Anyways bye
<markl> where can i download the meerkat alpha?  :P
<charlie-tca> not available yet
<charlie-tca> although I too keep hoping for it :-)
<pepie34>  Hi, where should i ask to port python-kinterbasdb from 3.2 (lucid amd64) to 3.3 (lucid 386) on amd64, ? the compilation on amd64 is straightforward from 386 source
<rww> pepie34: I'm not an expert on such things, but I'd try https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-kinterbasdb/+filebug or #ubuntu-motu
<yofel> odd...
<yofel> let me check something
<yofel> I don't really get why, but the package seems only to have been built for i386... https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-kinterbasdb/3.3.0-2
<pepie34> ...no way to get it build for amd64 for the world
<yofel> *scratches head*
<yofel> this doesn't make sense...
<yofel> it says architecture ANY, and it builds fine on amd64
<Pici> It looks like it built for amd64 in previous releases.
<yofel> launchpad error?
<Pici> Did it ftbfs for adm64?
<yofel> no
<yofel> seems like LP thought any == all
<yofel> somewhere in the process
<BUGabundo> evening
<yofel> hey BUGabundo
<Pici> hrm. weird.
<malko> hello
<BUGabundo> hey Pici. what's weird?
<Pici> BUGabundo: What yofel was looking at.
<yofel> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-kinterbasdb/3.3.0-2
<BUGabundo> ahh
 * BUGabundo scrolls back
<yofel> says architecture ANY, but built only for i386
<pepie34> and manually built on amd64 perfectly
#ubuntu+1 2010-05-21
<BUGabundo_NCIS> nite
<BUGabundo_remote> Welcome to Ibiza Summer Time!
<alex88> :)
<PsYoS> hello
<PsYoS> anybody here ?
<alex88> hi PsYoS
<PsYoS> hello
<PsYoS> :)
<alex88> :) sup?
<BUGabundo_remote> no
<alex88> what?
<PsYoS> what
<PsYoS> ;)
<PsYoS> cya
<PsYoS> :]
<alex88> O.o
<alex88> asshole
<yofel> o.O
<BUGabundo_remote> !coc | alex88
<ubottu> alex88: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<alex88> ok sorry..
<alex88> sipmle question, i'm trying to run dhcpd3 in a script..it says permission denied reading the config file... but i've run as root, and the file is 777,...any clue?
<yofel> apparmor maybe?
<alex88> basic 10.04 install
<alex88> never messed with it..
<yofel> oh cool, todays aptitude upgrade gives me: Suggest 372 removals, 23 keeps
<BUGabundo_remote> yofel: lOL
<BUGabundo_remote> I had 280MBs of packages
<BUGabundo_remote> yofel: aptitude *SAFE*80op+
<BUGabundo_remote> yofel: aptitude *SAFE*-upgrade
<yofel> that was 'U' in the curses interface, but yeah, will have to do safe-upgrade for now
<arand> removing libc6-i686 can't be a good idea?
<yofel> ah, thanks to qt4.7beta1 it wants to remove pretty much my whole kde install ^^
<yofel> nice, 508M to download even with safe-upgrade
<yofel> too much -dbg stuff installed ^^
<arand> Woo, we got history in S-C, nice!
<arand> But you can't do anything with the packages from the history interface :(
<JontheEchidna> Qt 4.7 was waanting to remove most of my KDE install, now it just wants to remove the pyqt-based stuff
<JontheEchidna> oh, and kdebase-workspace
<BUGabundo_remote> yofel: I was what!?
<yofel> huh?
<yofel> BUGabundo_remote: ?
<BUGabundo_remote> (2010-05-21 11:51:48) yofel: that was 'U' in the curses interface, but yeah, will have to do safe-upgrade for now
<yofel> The 'Suggest 372 removals, 23 keeps' was from pressing 'U' in aptitude-curses
<yofel> dunno if that does the same as 'upgrade' or 'full-upgrade' or whatever
<BUGabundo_remote> ahh
<yofel> I didn't mean U as in u :P
<BUGabundo_remote> now I know
<JontheEchidna> yofel: once the new python-qt4 publishes, it should fix the "apt-wants-to-remove-all-of-KDE" thing
<yofel> ok, thx :)
 * BluesKaj looks for a maverick repos ...not real enthusiastic about editing the sources.list and changing lucid to maverick
<yofel> only way until alpha1 though
<BluesKaj> yeah, i did have it  on my older pc , but I inherited a new desktop , or rather bought it from my daughter, since she went with a laptop exclusively , now that she's gonna be on the road so much.
<BluesKaj> yofel, are you running maverick ?
<arand> BluesKaj: It's quite simple sedding the sources.list really...
<yofel> on my eeePC yes
<yofel> works fine, but the repos is pretty messed up right now
<yofel> you need to be very careful when upgrading
<arand> It all depends if one wants to get onto maverick at this stage though...
<BluesKaj> which repos should I edit , universe, multiverse etc ?
<BluesKaj> arand, so what do you mean sedding ?
<arand> BluesKaj: sudo sed -i 's/lucid/maverick/' /etc/apt/sources.list (Only do it if you have a reasonably clean sources.list and it will _overwrite_ it.
<BluesKaj> ok arand , I'll check my sources list first
<arand> BluesKaj: You could do it like so  "sed 's/lucid/maverick/' sources.list > sources.list.mm" and check the result first and then replace with the new .mm.
<arand> Or better yet, just cp sources.list sources.list_BAK before you sed it
<BluesKaj> right , that's what was going to do, arand
<BluesKaj> ok brn
<BluesKaj> brb
<BluesKaj> arand, sorry i lost that command for sedding the sources list, I guess I didn.t save it properly in my cli commands list file
<arand> BluesKaj: sudo sed -i 's/lucid/maverick/' /etc/apt/sources.list (Only do it if you have a reasonably clean sources.list and it will _overwrite_ it.
<BluesKaj> ok arand thanks, I'll be sure to save it this time , but I will be editing some of the ppa sources out first
<arand> Yea, most ppas will likely not have maverick stuff.
<BluesKaj> ok arand , allseemed to gowell, dolphin had a broken dependency which I fixed with synaptic
<arand> Nice, now enjoy the awesomeness hrm*breakage*hrm that is the kat!
<BluesKaj> arand, I'm always on the next dev after an official release ...that's the fun of it
<arand> True dat, stable is *boooring*
 * arand tries ti hide his main Karmic install
<luis_lopez> anyone here using kontact?
 * patdk-wk wishs he could get 10.04 to be stable :)
<BUGabundo_remote> patdk-wk: skip it and jump to 10.10
<patdk-wk> hehe :)
<patdk-wk> I'm sure I will soon
<patdk-wk> really thinking about btrfs seriously
<BUGabundo_remote> bbl
<mrmcq2u> I noticed that 10.10 packedges are being uploaded to launchpad but "update-manager -d" doesn't seem to do anything anymore
<arand> mrmcq2u: It's disabled currently
<mrmcq2u> ah
<mrmcq2u> that makes sense, when is it enabled do you know?
<arand> mrmcq2u: Edit your sources.list if you want to break maverick
<mrmcq2u> I love to break things :D
<arand> mrmcq2u: Around alpha1 I'd assume, not sure if a specific time is set though
<mrmcq2u> cool, thanks for the info
 * mrmcq2u goes breaking things
<ChaosR> heya guys, for my first noob question in a long time: how do I get my ubuntu to upgrade to maverick? "do-release-upgrade -d" does not work, neither does "update-manager -c -d"
<ChaosR> and manually editing my sources.list ought to break some stuff, right?
<charlie-tca> since maverick is pre-alpha, yes it will break some stuff
<ChaosR> charlie-tca: doesn't it for all releases?
<arand> ChaosR: the reason the auto-upgrades are disabled is due to the possiblity of breakage.
<charlie-tca> no, for stable releases it does not always break things. since you want maverick this early, editing /etc/sources.list is the only way to upgrade to it at this time.
<ChaosR> ah, thanks, didn't know that
<arand> Hence, if you really do want to do it, you need to edit sources.list, and make sure you know what you are doing whilst doing so.
<BluesKaj> ChaosR,  arand gave me a command for that ,sudo sed -i 's/lucid/maverick/' /etc/apt/sources.list , but make sure make abacup copy first.
<BluesKaj> err a backup
<ChaosR> I can expect my computer to remain in a somewhat usable state, right? Or are prealphas so buggy that all hell breaks loose. Its almost debian sid, so it should work I guess
<arand> Yea, and I'm not sure if I should be handing out that command so generously, at this stage :/
<ChaosR> I love the bleeding edge :P
<BluesKaj> ok arand , i'll refrain from doing so :)
<arand> ChaosR: Expect hell. Be plesantly surprised if not.
<BluesKaj> actaully , i'm pleasnatly surprised so far
<ChaosR> hmm, then I'm going to wait for the import freeze, per usual
<ChaosR> or, not hehe :P
<arand> Yea, I've had no issues really so far, but then I'm running it very conservatively in a virtualbox machine, and upgrading very carefully.
<ChaosR> heh, I remember the days of debian sid, when the buggy amarok came trough, and corrupted all my mp3s, and the ripping process could be done all over again, haha
<arand> But as yo'fel metioned earlier, if you did a aptitude full-upgrade just now, it wanted to remove the whole of KDE...
<BluesKaj> well, i have my laptop running lucid atm and I use it for the 'serious' stuff , if you can call it that :)
<ChaosR> arand: thats nothing new, hehe
<BluesKaj> and kde 4.4.3 seems to be holding up well too
<ChaosR> something seems to be blocking my dpkg lock, I wonder who
<BluesKaj> sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock ?
<arand> common sense?
<arand> :þ
<BluesKaj> then, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ChaosR> BluesKaj: hey, thanks, I should remember that command
<BluesKaj> I keep them in a text file
<ChaosR> it seems kpackagekit does not follow my pipelining config in /etc/apt
<ChaosR> ah well
<ChaosR> lets update!
<BluesKaj> but it has to be updated a lot lately some commands are old and invalid after 3 or 4 releases
<ChaosR> BluesKaj: does it matter if you skip a week?
<BluesKaj> not really ...I'm talking about cli commands
<ChaosR> ahh
<ChaosR> the text file :P
<BluesKaj> yup
<BluesKaj> i have a short memory so I need references
<ChaosR> I was already like "eh? shouldnt apt be able to resolve that?"
<BUGabundo> o/
<arand> sparc: 742 jobs (three days) o_0
#ubuntu+1 2010-05-22
<td123> is rhythmbox development pretty much dead?
<td123> I thought it was still being developed, but http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1221308 says otherwise
<litropy> When 10.10 Alpha comes out, must I run update-manager -d, or may I just aptitude update && safe- or full- upgrade?
<rww> litropy: Which version of Ubuntu are you running now?
<litropy> rww: 10.04, updating daily.
<rww> litropy: then yes, you'd need update-manager -d to upgrade
<bertus> bertus
<bertus> Can anyone see this?
<catweazle> why not bertus?
<bertus> Cause this is the first time that I use IRC and not to sure if I did it correct, looks like I did.. ;-)
<bertus> quit
<bertus> exit
<Drakeson> could you please try and see if emacs23 works since yesterday?
<Drakeson> I keep getting "X protocol error: BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes) on protocol request 2"
<bjsnider> !find libXvMC.so.1
<ubottu> File libXvMC.so.1 found in libxvmc1, libxvmc1-dbg
<bjsnider> !find libXvMC.so.1 karmic
<arand> bjsnider: Even though it's a low traffic channel atm, you know you can /msg, right? ;)
<bjsnider> no
#ubuntu+1 2010-05-23
<jmcantrell> does anyone use an asus ULxxVT? I'm trying to get the graphics card working
<penguin42> jmcantrell: It's unlikely (but possible) that it's specific to that model; more likely it's specific to the card type - you can find that with lspci | grep -i vga    , but note if you are using lucid you should be asking this on #ubuntu now
<acicula> jmcantrell, dual gpu version?
<penguin42> ah dual gpu is always good fun
<acicula> optimus even perhaps, try disabling one of the gpu's in the bios to start?
<jmcantrell> acicula: yeah, hybrid graphics, and it can't be disabled in the bios
<penguin42> hmm that's annoying
<penguin42> jmcantrell: OK, so what does show up on lspci | grep -i vga ?
<jmcantrell> penguin42: it's installing now. i'll have to get that in a bit
<jmcantrell> penguin42: what happened before was it prompted me to install the proprietary nvidia drivers, did that, rebooted, and it just boots to black
<acicula> enable nomodesetting , or try intel
 * penguin42 doesn't know the nvidia stuff much
<jmcantrell> i wonder how much battery i would save if i switch off the nvidia card and just use the intel graphics
<penguin42> probably quite a bit
<jmcantrell> i'm not gaming, do you think intel graphics is sufficient?
<acicula> yeah
<jmcantrell> cool
<acicula> though the nvidia chip will be usefull for video decoding
<jmcantrell> dammit
<acicula> which you can do in software too
<lenios> or flash hd
<jmcantrell> acicula: how will the intel graphics handle it?
<acicula> jmcantrell, awesome if intel ever decideds to implement it for linux
<lenios> it will skip frames
<jmcantrell> ah
<lenios> or slow down
<acicula> jmcantrell, so it is in full software
<acicula> an isomething should handle most h.264 just fine though
<acicula> it'll just suck a lot of juice doing it
<jmcantrell> acicula: the nvidia card wouldn't as much?
<arand> jmcantrell: Hmm, I'm not sure if it might help, but "rdblacklist=nouveau" has been useful for me, although that's for locking up when plymouth is already running...
<acicula> its a 310M right?
<jmcantrell> i'm trying to figure out if i should just try to get the nvidia card up or disable it
<jmcantrell> acicula: g210m
<acicula> same deal
<jmcantrell> arand: i think it's having trouble with plymouth
<acicula> jmcantrell, it'll save you power to turn it off
<arand> jmcantrell: Why are we not surprised :)
<jmcantrell> acicula: like 10%, 50%?
<acicula> let me get my magic 8-ball
<jmcantrell> heh
<acicula> think its in the sub 10W range and idles at a 1 or 2w if not used
<jmcantrell> if i'm using the nvidia card, will the intel graphics still be drawing power?
<jmcantrell> how can i just disable plymouth?
<acicula> The power consumption of the mobile  graphics card is - like the 110M - 14 Watt (TDP). Furthermore, according to Nvidia, the new improved core does only need half of the power in Idle mode.
<jmcantrell> interesting
<DanaG> hmm, depending on how much you do in Linux, it may be better to go to the Intel GPU.
<acicula> tbh with 16cores i doubt you'd see any difference at all bar at games
<DanaG> How much 3D stuff do you do?
<jmcantrell> none. i would be viewing a bit of video though. flash, avi, etc
<bjsnider> hd video?
<jmcantrell> possibly, no more than 720p
<bjsnider> you'd save power by using vdpau in that event
<DanaG> Hmm, I wonder if there are Intel va-api packages.
<bjsnider> ie, by using the nvidia driver
<bjsnider> i already have the intel vaapi driver built in my ppa
<jmcantrell> ok. so what about the power consumption of intel graphics?
<jmcantrell> bjsnider: how do i get that in lucid?
<bjsnider> but the problem is the code necessary to drive it is not in the xorg intel driver
<bjsnider> lucid's intel driver does not have the vaapi code
<jmcantrell> i'm referring to the nvidia driver. what do i need to install?
<acicula> is the vaapi code in xorg drivers at all yet?
<bjsnider> vaapi works on poulsbo, nvidia and fglrx for selected ati hardware
<bjsnider> jmcantrell, install nvidia-current through jockey
<jmcantrell> bjsnider: and the problem with booting to black?
<jmcantrell> which happens when i install the proprietary driver
<bjsnider> you've got dual graphics?
<bjsnider> it's picking the intel chip. you need to disable it in the bios
<jmcantrell> bjsnider: no way to do that
<bjsnider> then you're out of luck
<acicula> hes got a laptop with optimus
<bjsnider> dual graphics without a manual switch ain't well supported in linux yet
<jmcantrell> great
<penguin42> jmcantrell: One of the things to watch out for is switching for other OSs, i.e. if they sometimes leave it in one state and sometimes leave it in the other things get confused I think
<jmcantrell> btw. lspci is showing the graphics card as the g210m without installing any drivers
<penguin42> yeh it doesn't need drivers to figure that out
<penguin42> jmcantrell: So it looks like that's the one thats currently enabled so it will need the NVidia drivers probably
<penguin42> jmcantrell: as long as it leaves it like that then it shouldn't be much worse than a laptop with just nvidia
<jmcantrell> should i worry about the intel graphics draining my battery?
<penguin42> no
<jmcantrell> ok
<jmcantrell> thanks for the help guys
<DanaG> bjsnider: does gma950 support any va-api?
<DanaG> Probably not.
<bjsnider> DanaG, starts with the gma4500
<DanaG> ah.
<Volkodav> anybody has /var/log and /var/tmp mounted at tmpfs ?
<Volkodav> I see there was a bug but not sure if it was fixed though?
<jmcantrell> is there a ppa for the kernel? i would like to try something past .32
<Volkodav> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<Micc_> Does 10.04 have a partition resize tool?
<dupondje-> Micc_: yes, but ask #ubuntu :) this is 10.10 channel :)
<Micc_> oh, I guess 10.04 isn't +1 anymore :)
 * Crashbit esperando a ver cuando le llega el Nexus One
<SwedeMike> !es | Crashbit
<ubottu> Crashbit: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Crashbit> SwedeMike: sorry, I made a /ame
<BUGabundo> Crashbit: freenode doesn't really like the use (abuse) of /ames
<BUGabundo> Crashbit: bit OTA for n1 is out. just refresh it, or get it directly and flash
<Crashbit> BUGabundo: yes, I know ... I'm awaiting the Nexus that I purchased in Spain (vodafone)
<BUGabundo> ah
<BUGabundo> its already available in spain?
<Crashbit> not officially, but you can install without problems
<BUGabundo> not install... buy...
<BUGabundo> n1 is only available online, in USA, canada, UK, singapure, and HK
<BUGabundo> Crashbit: do you mind moving this talk to #android ? bit OT here
<BUGabundo> WOW, an OOo "confirmed" [wish]bug... that's rare
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/537433
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 537433 in OpenOffice "[upstream] Writer Styles List sorts by number not style proper order" [Unknown,In progress]
<penguin42> it is rare, but I've got an Impress bug that's apparently due to be fixed in 10.04.1 (already fixed upstream I think)
<Volkodav> anybody has /var/log mounted on tmpfs ?
<BUGabundo> check
<Volkodav> seems like the bug was not fixed
<BUGabundo> none on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<BUGabundo> is, but not log
<BUGabundo> would be pretty stupid to put logs in tmpfs
<Volkodav> for SSD life on this box I can care less
<Volkodav> hear that BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> okay
<Volkodav> the question was about mountall behaviour
<BUGabundo> ahh
<Volkodav> if /var/log is empty - it does not mount
<Volkodav> so seems like the bug is not fixed
<penguin42> Volkodav: Was it you who was asking about that a few weeks back?
<Volkodav> no
<penguin42> ok
<Volkodav> why?
<penguin42> Volkodav: So my view is that if you want to put /var/log on tmpfs I would use a union mount or similar - because you want the structures created by various apps - I don't think simply mounting /var/log as tmpfs will work
<Volkodav> it works with the script
<Volkodav> but the bug closed as fixed
<penguin42> ah you have a script to fake up the contents? That's fair
<Volkodav> so I tried and did not fly
<Volkodav> without the script
<penguin42> well if it's not fixed reopen it
<Volkodav> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mountall/+bug/479429
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 479429 in mountall (Ubuntu) "mountall hangs on tmpfs mount to /var/log and /var/tmp" [Low,Fix released]
<penguin42> Volkodav: Just change it back to New (or maybe confirmed?)
<Volkodav> penguin42: - I have to double check couple of things before reopening
<Volkodav> I will know in a bit
 * Volkodav rechecking the fstab
<Volkodav> all good - it works
<BUGabundo> totem is dead
<BUGabundo> need someone to confirm
<BUGabundo> and cheese too
<rww> BUGabundo: elaborate on "dead"
<BUGabundo> BOOM
<BUGabundo> open any file
<BUGabundo> audio, video
<BUGabundo> and it blows
<BUGabundo> could be codecs
<BUGabundo> let me fetch updates
<BUGabundo> and recheck
<arand> BUGabundo: I'll check it...
<rww> ah. I reported that the other day (it happens if I open totem without telling it to open a file too, probably not codecs), but it's still private waiting for retracing.
<BUGabundo> cc me please
<BUGabundo> ill apt-collect mine
<BUGabundo> started last nigh for me
<arand> rww: Bug no?
<rww> BUGabundo: done
<BUGabundo> thanks
<rww> I'll unmark private on it, there shoudn't be anything interesting in there
<BUGabundo> ahah
<BUGabundo> never think that
<BUGabundo> once I had to exchange 3 emails with a triager
<BUGabundo> cause he though I had a pass in a log
<rww> arand: 584123
<BUGabundo> after all it was just a field :)
<rww> ubottu: 584123
<rww> geh, what is the syntax for those thing
<rww> ubottu: bug 584123
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 584123 in totem (Ubuntu) "totem crashes on startup with signal 5 in _XError()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/584123
<rww> there we go
<arand> Need to say "bug".. yea
<BUGabundo> ehih
<BUGabundo> ok... should I file one for cheese too?
<BUGabundo> or wait for A1?
<BUGabundo> I know most devs specially gnome folkes
<BUGabundo> won't care so early
<BUGabundo> and I already spent my quota of open, non triaged, dead in the water bugs
<rww> if it's happening to multiple gnome programs, it's probably a library bug, rather than a bug in the programs themselves
<rww> are you getting the same error as in that bug report, with cheese if you run it in the terminal?
<arand> Blargh, Metacity just bust :(
<rww> yeah, i've been having fun with metacity going crazy if I try to play video (in vlc, for example). haven't filed that yet
<BUGabundo> The error was 'BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)'.
<BUGabundo>   (Details: serial 77 error_code 8 request_code 132 minor_code 19)
<arand> Yea. Same error when I start totem, I'll mark it confirmed
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> so which lib is causing iy?
<BUGabundo> *it
<BUGabundo> anyone got a apt-log at hand?
<rww> dunno. I probably need to redo that stack trace with some more -dbg packages installed anyway
<rww> I'm stuck with not breaking things until I get done with homework tonight, though, so I haven't yet
<BUGabundo> there aint ddebs for maverick yet
<BUGabundo> been waiting for that
<BUGabundo> until then, no traces
<arand> Urgh, metacity breaks as soon as firefox launches...
<BUGabundo> ff ?
<BUGabundo> ppl still use that?
<BUGabundo>  /rant
<arand> And not input into any window :(
<arand> It's default (and I could rant how all other browsers suck, but I'll save that one..)
<BUGabundo> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<BUGabundo>   kdepimlibs-data{a}
<BUGabundo> The following packages will be upgraded:
<BUGabundo>   kdepim-runtime kdepimlibs5 kmail libkdepim4 libkleo4 libkpgp4 libksieve4 libmimelib4
<BUGabundo> humm should I dare?
<arand> BUGabundo: Look at changelogs ;)
<BUGabundo> naaa
<BUGabundo> I stop that last cycle
 * BUGabundo presses Y, and says good bye to email
<arand> aptitude changelog, anyone? :>
 * BUGabundo is done spamming rww bugs
<BUGabundo> does that work again?
<BUGabundo> my bug on that is still open
<BUGabundo> ..for two cycles
<BUGabundo> kdepimlibs (4:4.4.2-0ubuntu2) lucid; urgency=low
<BUGabundo> humm lucid???
<BUGabundo> wth
<BUGabundo>      4:4.4.2-0ubuntu2 0
<BUGabundo>         500 http://mirrors.fe.up.pt/pub/ubuntu/ lucid/main Packages
<BUGabundo> eeewww
<arand> yea the changelog only works for some packages, wich is stupid imo...
<BUGabundo> fail to build for maverick
<BUGabundo> The following packages are BROKEN:
<BUGabundo>   python-twisted-conch
<BUGabundo> NEXT
<BUGabundo> totem-plugins-extra
<BUGabundo> rings any bells?
<BUGabundo> *** No more solutions available ***
<BUGabundo> oh thanks aptitude
<arand> rww: Well I get the exact same message apart from the "core dumped" http://pastebin.com/rhkTpu4J Is the upgrade log, I'm personally suspecting all those libc:s
<BUGabundo> guys
<BUGabundo> what ML would be better to discuss this new prob
<BUGabundo> that MSFT is making OEMs prefill PCs with 4 primary partitions?
<BUGabundo> making it impossible for common users to install another OS?
<duffydack> they`d usually have enough knowledge to get around that if they were wanting to install another os.. I would think, anyway.
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> give a livecd to a new users
<BUGabundo> and they will be stuck
<BUGabundo> even the Installer will
<arand> MSFT?
<BUGabundo> it can't install more partitions
<BUGabundo> arand: Microsoft
<arand> Hmm, True... This one did come with all four I think, dell diagnostics, dell recovery, Vista, and then mediadirect...
<arand> Well, the idea there is to replace mediadirect I guess :D
<bjsnider> that partition scheme has been the norm for dell since midway through 2004
<arand> *replace mediadirect with unity
<duffydack> my dells have always been #1 diagnostic #2 recovery #3 Os.
<arand> But yea, for users trying to install another OS, not fun.
<arand> Yea MediaDirect is a speciality only for some computers.
<arand> So, yea... I get metacity crashing whenever I start either OO.org or FFox
<bjsnider> mediadirect is for laptops with media control buttons on them
<bjsnider> you can play a flick fromt he mediadirect os without having to boot to windows
<arand> bjsnider: Or set up one button to boot one partition, and the other to another ;)
<arand> bjsnider: Or if you provide some info to the grub devs, use the buttons to set the default boot option in grub :DD
<bjsnider> oh, that would be fun
<arand> bjsnider: I spoke to phcoder yesterday, today my model has support for GRUB_BUTTON_DEFAULT(menuentry) in defaults/grub In current bzr trunk :D
<arand> Am I the only one seeing the metacity crash on FF or OO.org here?
<BUGabundo> all this is fun
<BUGabundo> but what are our options?
<arand> BUGabundo: Huh?
<BUGabundo> for installing Ubuntu on such systems
<mpontillo> the solution is clear: delete all other partitions ;)
<arand> BUGabundo: You mean the four-partitioned ones? well mediadirect normally comes in an extended I think, so it is theoretically possible to install ubuntu as per normal, but this will likely disable mediadirect (depends on extended's VBR for boot afaik), and be a bit tricky to account for in the logic...
<BUGabundo> mpontillo: I agree
<BUGabundo> arand: all I've see are primary
<arand> Ah, then one's pretty screwed, true.
<duffydack> I thought dell would support Ubuntu a bit more by now..
<duffydack> If they went with the netbook thing, I thought why not carry it on with the desktop for other models.
<arand> No market, to be honest.
<arand> I do think the push for a dual-boot in every home, with ubu light is a good one though. Sneaky, but hopefully effective.
<BUGabundo> how does that work?
<arand> Oh, the metacity crash was already reported: Bug #584287
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 584287 in metacity (Ubuntu) "Unexpected X error (BadDrawable) causing metacity to abort in maverick" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/584287
<BUGabundo> wth
<BUGabundo> lost the cursor in two of my pidgin chat windows
<BUGabundo> but its fine everywhere elesd
<BUGabundo> *else
#ubuntu+1 2011-05-16
<jbicha> hmm, I had hoped update-manager would be working again today, but I'm using the still rough 0.9 NetworkManager
<jbicha> so changelog checking is broken
<mvo> jbicha: if you remind me tomorrow I can add a workaround to u-m to ignore NM
<jbicha> mvo: oh ok, I thought I'd have to wait until nm 0.9 made it into Oneiric
<mvo> jbicha: I will probably have forgoten by tomorrow but with a gentle reminder tomorrow I can look into it
<IdleOne> Don't you just love the feeling of anticipation you get when you run an update and it needs a reboot :-)
 * IdleOne is all excited about not knowing if my system is going to become a brick or not
<coz_> :)
<IdleOne> I'll be back!
<coz_> IdleOne,  no brick?
<IdleOne> nope
<IdleOne> :)
<IdleOne> happy to report
<nit-wit> kernel update?
<IdleOne> no
<coz_> driver video?
<IdleOne> lots of libs and perl packages
<coz_> oh!
<coz_> and a reboot was necessary?
<IdleOne> I didn't really look to see what was being updated. aptdeamon update-manager-core and others
<nit-wit> video driver probably
<nit-wit> you brave user not looking .;)
<IdleOne> what is the log file to see what was updated?
<nit-wit> there is one in home but i look in synaptic history
<nit-wit> *in
<coz_> somewhere ins var log I believe
<coz_> IdleOne,  if you didnt update via synaptic I dont think it will be listed under history,, unless that has changed
<nit-wit> there was a kernel update a couple of days ago thats my bet
<coz_> yeah  kernel and video drivers  are the two most frequent reasons for reboot
<IdleOne> nit-wit: nope
<IdleOne> that wasn't it
<nit-wit> doesn't matter it will show in that synaptic history afaik
<IdleOne> it didn't. I used apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<coz_> IdleOne,  yeah it generally is not registered under synatpic history from apt-get in terminal but I am checking to be sure
<coz_> IdleOne,  no just did update via terminal no history listed in synaptic,, been that way for years ;)
<IdleOne> found it. /var/log/aptitude
<IdleOne> I think
<coz_> its somewhere in /var/log for sure
<yofel> /var/log/apt/history.log usually
<IdleOne> yeah mine are in /var/log/aptitude I aliased update='sudo aptitude update'
<yofel> aptitude should still put stuff in history.log, but yeah, aptitudes log file is easier to read
<nit-wit> sudo gedit /var/log/apt/term.log or to the log itself
<yofel> that's even harder to get the last actions out from ^^
<Ampelbein> nit-wit: gksu for graphical applications! ;-)
<nit-wit> Amapelbein; I will make sure I watch every post close with the rentetive ego needs thanks.;)
<IdleOne> gksudo
<nit-wit> *retentive
<coz_> logs are not graphical
<IdleOne> gedit is
<Ampelbein> gedit ist
<IdleOne> :P
<Ampelbein> nit-wit: it's just a good habit to follow. http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo has a explanation.
<IdleOne> so anyway here are 3 different logs http://paste.ubuntu.com/608584/
<IdleOne> history.log appears to be incomplete
<IdleOne> term.log is the most complete
<nit-wit> Ampelbein, If I need to be preached at I would ask bro I'm more then familiar I'm not a noob
<Ampelbein> IdleOne: you cut off history.log, thats why it looks incomplete
<Ampelbein> IdleOne: (notice the $ sign at the end)
<IdleOne> Ampelbein: hmm
<IdleOne> you are correct Sir
<IdleOne> my mistake
<IdleOne> So what caused a reboot to be needed ?
<Ampelbein> IdleOne: personally i use aptitude.log to check WHAT has been done and term.log/dpkg.log if there is an error
<Ampelbein> IdleOne: dbus has a call to reboot-required
<IdleOne> that splains it :)
<jbicha> the dbus update required a reboot for me
<Ampelbein> jbicha: yes, in it's postinst it calls /usr/share/update-notifier/notify-reboot-required
<jbicha> oops, missed your reply
<jbicha> I happened to install that update individually today while troubleshooting
<arand> Is there any more videos from the sessions than those up on youtube?
<elv> hi guys terrible problem. my keybord (laptop) is no more active. also the mouse does not responds anymore unless i plug it out and then in, but i cannot do the same for the keyboard. i remain on gdm screen...
<elv> please help me
<elv> maybe any bugged update today?
<elv> completely frozen keyboard but it does work whit the live cd so not hardware problem
<elv> i upgraded udev, dbus before....
<elv> any ideas?
<jbicha> elv: are you using Ubuntu 11.04 Natty?
<elv> no oneiric
<Ampelbein> elv: if you boot from a live-cd can you scan for any relevant output in /var/log/syslog?
<Ampelbein> (on the installed system of course)
<jbicha> elv: you can help test out Ubuntu's accessibility support with the on-screen keyboard ;-), j/k
<elv> what i have to search there? errors?
<elv> i don't have orca or similar
<jbicha> actually, on second thought, if you're using GDM 3, it doesn't have accessibility in Ubuntu on the login screen
<elv> but it strange couse also mouse it's frozen but after unplug and plug it works
<jbicha> the old GDM, you just click the accessibility icon and you can enable it
<Ampelbein> elv: any messages that look like they have something to do with input devices/usb (if you use a usb keyboard)
<elv> no no i'm usign gnome 2.32
<jbicha> oh, click the icon that looks like a human silhouette
<elv> Ampelbein: it's a laptop not usb
<elv> jbicha: i uninstalled accessibility long time ago
<elv> i'll scan /var/log/syslog now
<jbicha> haha, you never know when you might need it
<elv> i tried downgrading udev but nothing changed
<elv> what could cause this problem? never happened something similar
<yofel> does it work in a tty at least?
<elv> i managed to get a recovery tty once before
<kurtul> is oneiric already out? where did you find it?
<yofel> can't think of anything except udev either though
<yofel> kurtul: lol, not before october ^^
<yofel> hm, someone should put the schedule in the topic
<kurtul> is alpha out?
<elv> yofel: but have you upgraded udev today?
<yofel> kurtul: nope, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<elv> yofel: what may i do from a tty?
<yofel> elv: yes, but didn't restart yet ^^
<kurtul> thanks
<yofel> guess I'll do that, brb
<elv> yofel: syslog it's hardwork
<elv> may i search for some keyword?
* rww changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Oneiric Ocelet now open for breakage! | Natty has been released, support in #ubuntu | Oneiric release schedule: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule | Perl 5.12 rebuilds going on, don't upgrade until they are over and be wary of partial upgrades
* rww changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Oneiric Ocelot now open for breakage! | Natty has been released, support in #ubuntu | Oneiric release schedule: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule | Perl 5.12 rebuilds going on, don't upgrade until they are over and be wary of partial upgrades
<Ampelbein> rww: ocaml rebuilds are on now, perl transition is finished
<rww> oy
<rww> Is "nothing in desktop uses ocaml, I don't care" a valid reaction to that ;P
<Ampelbein> ...no? ;-)
<rww> ok ;P
<yofel> hm, nothing broken ehre
<yofel> *here
<rww> heh, my tab key's not working >.>
<rww> .
<elv> gosh guys
<elv> syslog make me screw
<rww> Pici: get in here and fix the topic, irssi's giving me a headache :(
<Pici> What what
<Omega> /topic to make it print the topic. :)
<elv> do you think that if i install oorca from live session will i manage to log in ?
<Pici> rww: How do you want me to fix it?
<rww> Pici: Ampelbein says the Perl rebuilds are done and ocaml is up next.
<Ampelbein> Pici: s/Perl 5.12/OCaml 3.12.0/
<rww> and my autocomplete is being screwy and I don't feel like typing the whole dang thing out
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Oneiric Ocelot now open for breakage! | Natty has been released, support in #ubuntu | Oneiric release schedule: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule | OCaml 3.12.0 rebuilds going on, don't upgrade until they are over and be wary of partial upgrades
<Ampelbein> although the ocaml transition should be much smoother, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/testing/oneiric_probs.html has a friendlier look.
<Ampelbein> the only major problem with oneiric for some people will be pidgin being uninstallable and thus holding back a lot of packages.
<elv> people i'm getting lost with this keyboard
<rww> Pici: thanks
<Pici> rww: np
<elv> but if it's not udev related what could it be?
<IdleOne> !info libunique-1.0-0
<ubottu> libunique-1.0-0 (source: libunique): Library for writing single instance applications - shared libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.6-1.1ubuntu2 (natty), package size 21 kB, installed size 108 kB
#ubuntu+1 2011-05-17
<chotaz> Is any version of oneiric released for testing yet?
<kavurt> chotaz: not yet
<jbicha> chotaz: Alpha 1 will be 2 June https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<donnie> When will daily images be available?
<IdleOne> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Oneiric Ocelot (11.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<donnie> Thanks. Sorry for the noob question. Are ISOs provided starting Alpha-1?
<IdleOne> donnie: correct
<donnie> IdleOne Thanks
<IdleOne> no problem
<elv> hi how to fix udev bug?
<elv> anyone has /runudev not writable?
<elv> sorry /run/udev not writable
<pfifo> you mean /var/run/udev
<elv> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1760626
<elv> http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-bugs-dist@lists.debian.org/msg896259.html
<elv> donno how to fix
<elv> my keyboard is not recognised
<elv> i cannot login
<elv> no one has the same problem?
<pfifo> It says its a problem with the initramfs, maybe try rebuilding it, and if that doesnt work then use an older one
<elv> pfifo: i manage to boot but i have a frozen gdm. removing mouse and then pluggin it in works but i cannot do the same for the keybord 'cause i'm on a laptop
<elv> pfifo: suggestion?
<pfifo> chroot in
<elv> and the rebuilding initramfs?
<elv> *then
<jbicha> mvo: hi, you wanted me to remind you about possibly bypassing the NM check in update-manager
<jbicha> http://projects.gnome.org/NetworkManager/developers/migrating-to-09/spec.html#type-NM_DEVICE_STATE
<elv> what is the command to rebuild initrams?
<elv> i don't think rebuildng udev could be a solution: http://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=365679
<ubottu> bugs.gentoo.org bug 365679 in Core system "sys-fs/udev-168-r1 - udevd: error: runtime directory '/run/udev' not writable, for now falling back to '/dev/.udev'" [Major,Confirmed: ]
<elv> ideas based on that bug?
<elv> removing /run directory?
<elv> pfifo: ?
<elv> please guys...
<Pici> Bugs should be expected when running Oneiric, especially at pre-alpha status.
<pfifo> morning Pici
<elv> Pici: yep but solving them is also expected
<popey> doesn't mean someone here knows how to solve that issue
<elv> rebuilding initramfs doesn't work
<elv> BINGO! removing /run worked!
<IdleOne> 113 packages upgraded, 14 newly installed, 1 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<IdleOne> This should be fun
 * IdleOne jumps in
<anadon> hey, is there any way to run the windows kernel within linux without a VM?
<patdk-wk> wine :)
<anadon> wine is not the windows kernel
<patdk-wk> wine is a windows kernel emu
<anadon> no...wine stands for Wine IS Not an Emulator
<anadon> it's a set of libraries and a few scripts written for linux to imitate the windows environment
<IdleOne> anadon: I guess the answer to your question is no
<IdleOne> time to reboot this update
<IdleOne> Unity is broken.
<IdleOne> classic no effects boots fine (ugly theme)
<anadon> atleast that theme works!  Unity is clunky and buggy.
<UndiFineD> please help the ubuntu advertisement team by spreading this url and filling this anonymous survey, I am aiming for 12.000 responses: http://bit.ly/lZk5xw
<jimmyxu> Hey anyone got his GNOME theme screwed up after an upgrade?
<jtaylor> < 2
<jimmyxu> jtaylor: any hint?
<jtaylor> no
<jtaylor> maybe wait a while and then reset the desktop
<jimmyxu> :(
<jimmyxu> seems everything is working, except it's *ugly*
<dsathe> jimmyxu:
<dsathe> u referin to gnome 3
<dsathe> ??
<dsathe> related issue
<jimmyxu> dsathe: nope, classic
<dsathe> ??
<dsathe> classic after gnome 3 ?
<jimmyxu> dsathe: still gnome 2
<dsathe> wat happnd ?
<jimmyxu> dsathe: upgraded, rebooted, something wrong w/ the theme
<dsathe> wat dist ?
<dsathe> 11.10
<jimmyxu> oneiric
<dsathe> 11.04
<jimmyxu> yup
<dsathe> it has gnome3 stack
<dsathe> u need to set stuff in dconf
<dsathe> or get gnome tweak tool
<jimmyxu> well... any hint or keywords?
<dsathe> yep get dconf-tools
<dsathe> open dconf-editor
<dsathe> set the theme
<dsathe> on deviant art look for gtk3 themes
<dsathe> ambiance,atolm adwaita
<dsathe> all work fully
<dsathe> put those
<jimmyxu> dsathe: should install that? btw i don't want to switch to GNOME 3 by now..
<dsathe> set icons etc
<dsathe> u hav gnome 3 stack if u r on oneric
<dsathe> the packages are trickelin into it with every update
<jimmyxu> any means to stay on oneiric but do some downgrade? I don't mind removing ubuntu-desktop
<dsathe> hmm
<dsathe> dunno
<dsathe> i doubt
<dsathe> use natty then
<dsathe> that is oneric ddowngraded
<dsathe> why r u on oneric if u want gnome 2 ?
<jimmyxu> :( well _everything_ is downgraded then
<dsathe> ne specific purpose ?
<Pici> UndiFineD: Do you have a moment for a pm?
<jimmyxu> dsathe: i just want everything but the desktop to stay new
<dsathe> wat everything ?
<dsathe> oneric is like aa month old only
<dsathe> use specific ppa if u need those pkgs updated
<jimmyxu> dsathe: btw, gnome-appearance-properties displays itself correctly
<dsathe> i kno
<dsathe> but those are no longer obeyed
<dsathe> gconf migrated to dconf
<dsathe> see all the new apps u waant are now based on the gnome 3 satck u cannont not have them and hav gnome 2
 * jimmyxu starting to get it...
<dsathe> gnome stack is much much more then gtk (what u get to see)
<dsathe> all backends aud vid tc adevices use a newer stack
<dsathe> natty is new enough
<dsathe> ;)
<jimmyxu> yea i do see a lot of 2.xx->3.0
<dsathe> :)
<dsathe> as i said
<jimmyxu> so the classic would be screwed in oneiric release?
<dsathe> install gnome tweak tool
<dsathe> jimmy i guess
<dsathe> not completely
<dsathe> unless canonical/ubuntu port gnome panel to gnome3 stack
<dsathe> unity works gr8 on gnome 3
<dsathe> stack
<dsathe> and i guess u can us gnome 3 without the shell
<dsathe> google a luil
<dsathe> lil
<cebalrai> Shouldn't gnome-shell be moving into the repos?
<dsathe> yep
<dsathe> should
<dsathe> it is more stable then unity afaik
<jimmyxu> dsathe: GLib-GIO-ERROR **: Settings schema 'org.gnome.shell.clock' is not installed  // means i need `gnome-shell'?
<dsathe> u missin a file
<dsathe> add the gnome3 ppa
<dsathe> (assumeing u hav used oneric
<jimmyxu> dsathe: gnome3-team/gnome3 right?
<dsathe> and not compiled it
<dsathe> yep
<jimmyxu> yea that ppa only compiles natty
<dsathe> no oneric ?
<dsathe> O.o
<jimmyxu> dsathe: nah
<dsathe> hmmm
<cebalrai> I'm running gnome3 on arch, but it is unstable using both nouvea/nvidia
<dsathe> i am on natty due to production req
<dsathe> cebalrai:
<dsathe> i used gnome3 on arc wor months
<dsathe> v.v.stable
<cebalrai> its not a gnome3 problem, it also freezes using kde.
<dsathe> got so used to it so use the ppa in natty
 * jimmyxu <-- just want a mean to get things done w/o that shell or unity stuffs
<cebalrai> gnome-shell itself is quite stable
<dsathe> cebalrai: nvidia ?
<cebalrai> yep
<dsathe> wat model ?
<dsathe> gfx card ?
<cebalrai> quadro 140M/8400GS
<dsathe> wat driver u usin in arh
<dsathe> the nvidia one >
<cebalrai> I used both
<dsathe> and wat xorg /
<dsathe> i am askin driver ver ?
<cebalrai> let me chroot and check real quick
<dsathe> arch unstable gnome and unstable enable
<dsathe> giv v stable gnome3 exp
<dsathe> i dumped arch 2 weeks ago
<dsathe> once i cud get 3 on ubuntu
<dsathe> i dunno if it went into the main repo
<dsathe> last known was in testing and gnome-unstable
<cebalrai> nvidia is: 270.41.06-1
<dsathe> i am on ubuntu gnome3 shell
<cebalrai> they moved gnome3 into stable around May 1st
<dsathe> wait
<dsathe> kk
<dsathe> wait ill see me driver ver
<dsathe> afaik its nvid current in natty
<jimmyxu> 270.41.06-0ubuntu1 here
<dsathe> ii was using a custom kernel / bfq/ck with a highr nvid from aur
<dsathe> no issues then
<dsathe> unless u fiidddle with extensions
<dsathe> like a few tht cause it to crash
<cebalrai> i was just running stock arch kernel, no extensions.
<dsathe> stock also worked
<cebalrai> Weird part, it also happens using nouveau
<dsathe> have you conf ur xconf.org properly
<dsathe> wat does lspci say ?
<dsathe> install nvi from testing
<dsathe> see if it hasa anewer ver
<dsathe> do u hav ne logs ?
<cebalrai> xconf, etc. is all configured correctly
<dsathe> system fully updated nah ?
<cebalrai> yup yup
<dsathe> O.o
<dsathe> ne logs ?
<guntbert> reading this conversation is quite hard - abbreviations (u, ne,...) and so many <enters> ....
<cebalrai> haven't gotten around to checking, might as well have a look at them right now
<dsathe> guntbert: sorry
<rww> guntbert: you just beat me to saying that :)
<guntbert> :)
<dsathe> i will make my conversations more complete soo soo sorry
<jimmyxu> give me a hint: gnome-shell is a WM?
<dsathe> yes
<cebalrai> ah cool, I actually found it
<cebalrai> or something at least
<jimmyxu> why libpurple still depends on perl 5.10......= =
<cebalrai> http://pastebin.com/5JNHzD58
<jimmyxu> dsathe: so is it possible to run metacity on a gnome 3?
<cebalrai> That was running nouveau
<dsathe> not sure .. atm are you using noveau or nvidia module >
<dsathe> jimmyxu: not sure
<zniavre> with compiz ?
<cebalrai> jimmyxu: I believe gnome-shell fallback still uses metacity? gnome-shell itself uses mutter
<dsathe> jimmyxu: there is i guess a gnome 3 version of metacity coz i have heard of gnome 3 without shell
<dsathe> zniavre: yess definitly what you will see in 11.10
<dsathe> using unity
<jimmyxu> not seeing metacity being upgraded though
<dsathe> :D
<cebalrai> might be some kind of mutter fallback then
<dsathe> compiz with gnome 3 umm for all people lookin for classic exp what you can dois run unity , and turn of the unity plugin that way what you have is classic with compiz
<dsathe> and gnome3
<jimmyxu> tired of compiz crashing all the time so fallbacked to metacity a long time before... gotta give it another try
<dsathe> jimmyxu:
<cebalrai> I'm note alone with my problems: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=935429
<dsathe> there was an issue during natty devel that compi kept crashing because it defaulted to ini (file backend) rather than gconf
<dsathe> set that to gconf and reset all  your prefs
<dsathe> much more stable
<cebalrai> i was actually curious to see if this would also happen under oneiric
<dsathe> natty gnome3 all well
<dsathe> try reinstalling the nvidia driver
<dsathe> and xorg
<dsathe> blacklist noveau
<cebalrai> didn't try gnome3 under natty. natty is/was running fine. now i upgraded it to oneiric for fun
<cebalrai> as I said, I tried both nouveau and nvidia. Problem happens with both.
<dsathe> kk
<dsathe> no idea
<dsathe> cant do tht as of now
<cebalrai> I was just curious if someone here has run into that
<dsathe> :(
<dsathe> wish i could jump onto 11.10
<dsathe> :D
<jimmyxu> cebalrai: works for me here
<dsathe> generally wait for alpha1
<dsathe> atleast get the feature freaze
<jbicha> dsathe: that's a good idea, only part of gnome 3 is in oneiric so far anyway
<dsathe> then play coz rite now tooo volatile
<cebalrai> I usually switch a couple of weeks after the repositories are open. even on production systems, just for the fun of it
<dsathe> same her
<dsathe> i wait till alpha1
<dsathe> if major known bbug
<cebalrai> i have other partitions I can boot, should the need arise.
<dsathe> i wait till its sorted
<dsathe> all thru i had arch to do tht
<dsathe> ;D
<cebalrai> yeah right now i got oneiric, arch and win7 :-D
<dsathe> if u want to go oneric for gnome 3 i think natty + ppa better
<cebalrai> nah i wanted oneiric out of curiosity
<dsathe> coz in oneric too many libs xorg libc etc will change cause too many breakages
<dsathe> or wait till alpa 1/2
<cebalrai> its usually easy enough to avoid x breakages if you pay attention to what you are actually doing during upgrades
<dsathe> will wait till aug wen proj gets over will claean up hdd and put back arch , 11.10 and win8
<dsathe> bfore u pounce on me win8 exclusivly for engg sw / gaming
<dsathe> :D
<jimmyxu> well it's quite hilarious to see such an ancient theme... after staring at the screen for some while
<cebalrai> i need win7 almost exclusively for raw photography, starcraft2, office *shudder*
<dsathe> jimmyxu: use atolm
<guntbert> dsathe: please slow down on the keyboard a little - I'm good with english but "all thru i had arch to do tht" is nearly impossible for me
<jimmyxu> dsathe: would give that a shot after (hopefully) theme starts to work again
<dsathe> jimmyxu: it does :/ use adwaita or atolm
<dsathe> they have been ported to gtk3, use dconf to set them or gnome-tweak-tool
<dsathe> i am using it currently
<jimmyxu> gnome-tweak-tool crashes w/ that shell.clock error
<dsathe> use dconf
<jbicha> jimmyxu: gnome-tweak-tool depends on gnome-shell but that's not listed in the control file
<jimmyxu> dsathe: gotta do the ppa upgrade first :)
<dsathe> what you can do is this :
<dsathe> install dconf-tools ,> runf-dconf-editor
<dsathe> go to > org>gnome>desktop>interface
<dsathe> set al the threads to as you like thats how i did it before tweak tool came around
<dsathe> btw did an dist-upgrade with the ppa like 30 min ago no issue here
<jimmyxu> dsathe: marked, restarting gdm
<dsathe> dconf-editor is like gconf-editor ,  infact easier to use and restore in case you goof up
<jbicha> dsathe: there's plenty of bugs in oneiric now
<dsathe> expected ;)
<dsathe> have to be, always are its started like a week or 2 ago
<jimmyxu> dsathe: started w/ Ubuntu GNOME Shell (whatever it's named), and it shows nothing. ran a gnome-terminal from tty2 and started metacity and gnome-panel.. now it seems working
<jimmyxu> dsathe: except right-clicking on desktop doesn't respond.
<dsathe> hmm
<cebalrai> should I upgrade my vserver to oneiric? :-D
<dsathe> wait till alpha1/2
<cebalrai> im keeping it on natty till rc as usual
<dsathe> best switch is alpha2
<cebalrai> on a server ^^?
<dsathe> rc is good to to avoid rush and u dont want the bugs at all
<cebalrai> its not mission critical, but i would rather have it running
<dsathe> wait then till rc
<jimmyxu> dsathe: didn't see a fallback mode in gdm... where are these conf files again?
<dsathe> fallback to what ?
<dsathe> the conf fils i was referin to were to do with theming gtk3
<jimmyxu> dsathe: eg. start metacity and gnome-panel from gdb, instead of shell
<jimmyxu> s/gdb/gdm/
<dsathe> lemme see brb trying out gnome3 without shell ;) need to log off gimme a bit o time
<dsathe> yep it works
<dsathe> classiv
<dsathe> though i hav mashup of 2&3
<jimmyxu> dsathe: where did you find that classic
<dsathe> in gdm
<dsathe> gnome-classic
<dsathe> sorry ubuntu classic and ubuntu-classic no effects
<jimmyxu> gonna try
<dsathe> is gnome 2.32 of natty but all my 2.32 libs are now 3.0.1 so as i said a mashup
<jimmyxu> no such thing here :(
<jimmyxu> dsathe: and gdmsetup stops working
<dsathe> :9
<dsathe> oneiric :D
<dsathe> wait a bit more i guess
<jimmyxu> where did gdm put those session config?
<jimmyxu> looked inside /etc/gdm and found nothing
<jimmyxu> dsathe: oh... got it
<jimmyxu> dsathe: can you paste your /usr/share/xsessions/? thx
<dsathe> one sec
<dsathe> umm its a folder O.o
<jimmyxu> dsathe: yup... just find something _classic_
<dsathe> ya se 2 of them
<dsathe> cant open them tho
<jimmyxu> not text? o.O
<dsathe> aah now when i see it throuh a terminal i see all the files as .desktop
<dsathe> wait will send you the text
<jimmyxu> dsathe: thx
<dsathe>  pm or pastebin ?
<jimmyxu> dsathe: pastebin
<jimmyxu> easier to copy IMO
<jimmyxu> dsathe: oh and /usr/share/gnome-session/sessions/, maybe something w/ a classic or fallback in its name
<dsathe> one sec
<dsathe> giving a detailed post gimme a few min
<jimmyxu> will do :)
<dsathe> http://pastebin.com/xaCbd4Vp
<dsathe> coming through with the gnome-session ones in a bit
<jimmyxu> okay i think i start to get it
<jimmyxu> somehow `gnome-session-fallback' has been left uninstalled...
<jimmyxu> gonna relogin
<jimmyxu> dsathe: ah it's finally working :)
<dsathe> http://pastebin.com/FZsgjtLE
<dsathe> this might be more usefull too
<jbicha> nah, you likely don't need to edit the sessions manually
<jimmyxu> jbicha: yea from the paste i found out i missed a pkg..
<jbicha> gnome-session-fallback is what you need
<jimmyxu> yup exactly
<dsathe> :D glad i could help
<jbicha> if you want another way to break your computer, I have gnome-panel 3 in my PPA
<dsathe> good nite , its 3am *yawn*
<jimmyxu> 5am here :) night dsathe
<dsathe> wher u based >
<dsathe> ?
<jimmyxu> dsathe: chn
<dsathe> kk
<dsathe> mumbai here ;)
#ubuntu+1 2011-05-18
<Chotaz> where can i get oneiric?
<arand> Chotaz: I don't any liveCDs are up yet, so you simply edit the sources and pull wia apt.
<Chotaz> is it true that oneiric is losing Gnome Classic Look?
<arand> (Expect it to break, and act accordingly)
<arand> Well, afaik that's the plan
<Chotaz> I guess that'll be when I change distros.
<arand> Well classic gnome isn't going to be around forever either way..
<Chotaz> I honestly hate unity
<arand> Plenty of alternatives..
<Chotaz> for ubuntu?
<rww> gnome3, kde, xfce, all the tiling window managers, openbox, fluxbox...
<Chotaz> oh right, there's kde and the one starting with x, those are the oens I know
<arand> xubuntu, kubuntu, lubuntu... (linux mint, Debian)
<Chotaz> aesthetically, i like none of them
<rww> the only WM you can stand is GNOME 2. really. well damn.
<Chotaz> aren't they even try to have gnome 3 ?
<Chotaz> or having gnome doesn't mean ahve gnome classic look?
<rww> gnome3 is the first thing on my list.
<rww> dunno whether GNOME 3 fallback will work, since it doesn't in the PPA for natty.
 * rww hasn't looked at why that is
<arand> I'm guessing gnome-shell will be in the repositories, but not an alternaative by defualt
<arand> I assume fallback will work when gnome3 is packaged properly Debian, I'm not sure how many they've got there working out things..
<arand> From what little I saw it was mainly one guy pulling that load :/
<rww> ooo, Debian went from 30 to 33 out of 118 packages up to date in unstable for gnome3
<rww> (yes, it's slow going)
<arand> Looking at the PTS, that thing about one guy might be wildly innaccurate...
<Chotaz> iiuc, they still need to make 33/118 packages compatible with gnome 3?
<Chotaz> rww, any tip on my question on main channeç?
<rww> Chotaz: no, 33 of the packages comprising gnome 3 are up to date in unstable, and (118-33) are still to go
<rww> Chotaz: if I had one, I would have said it ;P
 * rww doesn't do nvidia
<Chotaz> I gueess so, ty :)
<Chotaz> next time I upgrade I'm going amd, both ways.
<arand> Only way to keep safe seems to keep to intel...
<rww> and not all intel
<Chotaz> arand, by safe you mean?
<arand> For support I guess...
<arand> Well I can't complain, I've had very few issues with my current nv card..
<Chotaz> I currently have a Q660 OC'd at 4.0, perfectly stable with water cooling, 8GB of ram and a slightly OC'd GTX9800, but YT videos act weird on full screen, dunno why that'd happen on such a rig, neither I know how to get around it.
<Chotaz> huh, wrong channel
<Chotaz> sorry
<LLStarks> what's the timeline for ubuntu defaulting to btrfs?
<bjsnider> there is no definite timeline
<rww> did it get discussed during UDS? I haven't perused the UDS schedule/videos yer
<rww> yet **
<bjsnider> certainly we need a working btrfsck
<arand> That's "kindamaybe" at the end of this month, but then again, that will be a first relese of fsck that can actually do useful things, will likely take a while to refine...
<arand> I've not been able to find anything but the YT vids... I'd love to see/hear the btrfs session :/
<jtaylor> arand: wheren't they recorded?
<rww> The ones I'm talking about are the youtube ones, yes.
<arand> Just not uploaded yet, I think.
<Gulfstream> does regular apt-get upgrade work?
<rww> Gulfstream: work for what, exactly?
<arand> Gulfstream: With sources editing, yes.
<Gulfstream> I just built an ISO, and I applied updates to it
<arand> (Expect breakage, act accordingly)
<Gulfstream> I meant, does the OCaml rebuild affect apt-get upgrade?
<rww> Do you have ocaml-related packages installed?
<Gulfstream> rww, I have the same packages as Natty, but with Oneiric updates
<rww> Gulfstream: I don't think natty desktop includes ocaml-related packages by default.
<rww> I could be wrong, as always.
<arand> I love the suggestion of ubudev unlockable achivements laid out in the community contributions video :D
<rww> so I wonder what we're going to complain about in here this cycle instead of Unity O:)
<Gulfstream> GNOME 3?
<arand> rww: Do you seriously expect folks to not complain about Unity !?
<Gulfstream> Firefox 5 or 6?
<Gulfstream> LibreOffice 3.4 ?
<rww> arand: people usually get bored of complaining about new things after a month or so. see window control position for example
<jtaylor> well that still annoys me
<Gulfstream> or... overlay scrollbars
<jtaylor> even though I have reverted that change
<rww> Gulfstream: less complaining there than I thought there'd be
<arand> rww: Very true, though that was arguably a bit less invasive than Unity..
<rww> true. I guess it got overshadowed
<rww> or maybe it actually works for most people and nobody hates it. iono.
<arand> I guess it will be just general gnome3 breakage, more lack of configurability, etc..
<Gulfstream> so is it for sure that there will be GNOME 3 n 11.10?
<arand> I think that is the plan, gnome3 with Unity as the DM.
<arand> (Which seems like a daunting task)
<Gulfstream> and it will have Ubuntu CLassic?
<arand> ...When gnome3 isn't even properly impemented yet
<semitones> The new weird/broken thing overshadows the old weird/broken thing, even if that hasn't been fixed or addressed
<arand> Gulfstream: Nope, unity/unity-2d (According to plan)
<rww> Unity 2D the Qt thing?
<arand> Yea.
<rww> interesting. haven't tried it yet.
<arand> If you don't use cirrus it actually works ok on qemu-kvm
<jbicha> I hear that btrfs has poorer performance than ext4 in too many cases
<arand> jtaylor: Yes, partly because it is not mature, partly because that has never been it's goal..
<arand> (Focus on features instead of blazing fast)
<Gulfstream> arand, Why would they have Unity 2D instead of Ubuntu Classic?
<Gulfstream> It doesn't make sense.
<rww> because two different UIs is a pain for user experience
<bjsnider> the plan is to have the full gnome 3 with gnome-shell, and unity as login choices
<bjsnider> unlike the natty situation
<Gulfstream> oh so then a user can use the Unity UI on a new computer and old computers?
<bjsnider> not necessarily old computers, but in situations where the graphics driver can't do compositing
<Gulfstream> so less computers will be able to run Ubuntu 11.10 than run 10.04?
<arand> bjsnider: So gnome-shell installed by default?
<bjsnider> right
<bjsnider> you'd just pick which one you'd want to use at the login screen
<bjsnider> the session selector
<arand> That's quite exciting, got any source for that?
<bjsnider> that's straight from the gnome 3 team
<Gulfstream> I'm going to test my Ubuntu 11.10 CD now.
<bjsnider> they're working on it right now
<bjsnider> they've already got the packages in oneiric
<arand> Interesting..
<jbicha> bjsnider: I believe you're a bit mistaken
<jbicha> Gnome Shell will be in the repositories but not on the CD
<arand> Yea, that's what I was thinking as well...
<bjsnider> what does the cd have to do with it?
<arand> The preeseed rather, I guess..
<jbicha> you said Gnome Shell would be installed by default and that is definitely not true for 11.10
<Gulfstream> that disc didn't work :(
<bjsnider> i'm not sure i actually said it would be installed by default, but the packages will be there and can be installed side-by-side with unity, which is not the case now
<bjsnider> i don't give a hoot what's on the cd
<bjsnider> in natty, you have to destroy your unity packages to use gnome 3. that will not be the case in oneiric
<Gulfstream> good
<bjsnider> well, destroy your ability to go back to unity
<Gulfstream> I'm going to try another disc, and see if it will be able to boot and install
<Gulfstream> this time, I am only modifying sources.list
<arand> Easiest is to install natty and then pull the ugrade..
<Gulfstream> I'm wanting to use a disc that does almost everything.
<Gulfstream> I modified sources.list, and refreshed package info, so I'll see if that works.
<jbicha> Unity is still usable with the gnome3 PPA but the look & feel is broken & there are a bunch of bugs
<Gulfstream> yeah
<Gulfstream> bjsnider, do you know which firefox version will be included?
<bjsnider> jbicha, oh, so not much is different then...
<jimmyxu> Anyone idea of how to add a new keyboard shortcut under GNOME 3? The "+" button in gnome-control-center is grayed out.
<IdleOne> doesn't gnome3 have a irc channel?
<jbicha> well 11.10 will be a lot better experience
<bjsnider> Gulfstream, i heard they're going to do constant updates to the latest version
<IdleOne> or is Ubuntu meant to support them also
<jimmyxu> IdleOne: asked, nobody seems to be around :(
<arand> IdleOne: On irc.gnome.org #gnome, I guess...
<bjsnider> jimmyxu, they'll be around in business hours
<IdleOne> arand: go to know where to send folks
<bjsnider> the #gnome-shell channel on gnome-s irc server
<Gulfstream> bjsnider, so natty is supposed to have Fx 5 when that comes out?
<Gulfstream> or is oneiric supposed to have Firefox 6?
<bjsnider> whatever the latest version is, but i imagine they'll switch the default browser to chromium, so fewer people will use firefox
<arand> Following that discussion, I'm actually not so sure about that...
<bjsnider> if they don't do it this cycle, they will soon after
<Gulfstream> why Chromium?
<Gulfstream> it is unstable, I thought...
<SudoKing> faster though!
<bjsnider> it's faster than firefox by about...a billion times
<bjsnider> firefox doesn't work very well on linux
<SudoKing> yea :) but i still like firefox because of the toolbar
<bjsnider> toolbar?
<Gulfstream> but what about people with Firefox toolbars?
<SudoKing> File, Edit, View, History, Bookmarks, Tools, Help
<bjsnider> menubar
<bjsnider> what about it?
<SudoKing> more convenient for me than that wrench icon :)
<Gulfstream> But how can you get ex-Windows users when they don't see any familiar apps? Mozilla Firefox is used as the most popular browser in many countries
<bjsnider> seems like one condensed button would technically be more convenient than a bunch of them, but whatever floats your boat
<arand> chrome isn't too unpopular either..
<bjsnider> Gulfstream, no one is coercing anyone into not using fireforks
<bjsnider> microsoft just ripped off chrome with ie9
<Gulfstream> I think Firefox will remain default for Ubuntu
<Gulfstream> ie9?
<arand> I can agree that chromium fits Unity, though as far as I could tell, it's not at all sure to happen..
<bjsnider> maybe the mozilla foundation could put someone to the task of making firefox work well on linux
<Gulfstream> Firefox already works well
<bjsnider> no it does not
<Gulfstream> really?
<Gulfstream> the only part I like with Chromium is the voice plugin working very well
<Gulfstream> but for Adobe Acrobat connect meetings, the plugin only works on Firefox
<bjsnider> you could load at least 10 chromium windows int he same time as it takes to load one firefox window
<bjsnider> mozilla focuses their attention on making it work well on windows
<Gulfstream> but Chromium does work surprisingly better on Mac OS X...
<bjsnider> apparently firefox in wine is faster than it is natively
<bjsnider> then there's the theming crap
<bjsnider> and the fact that everything's in one thread, so you can't kill one tab but keep the window
<arand> It is somewhat slower, yes, imo, still far better as a browser than chromium, in the same way that it is better than w3m, and afaik, Fx4 has quite a loot of improvements in that area..
<bjsnider> arand, what does firefox do better than chrome? it has a less sophisticated layout engine
<Gulfstream> but i think Ubuntu will stick with Firefox
<arand> Me personally, it has tabmixplus.
<Gulfstream> if Ubuntu were to have Chromium by default, what would happen to the Ubuntu PPC users?
<rww> firefox, presumably
<Gulfstream> okay
<Gulfstream> I'm going to test an Oneiric CD now
<jbicha> Chromium will have the menubar in 11.10; it's part of Chromium 13 I believe
<bjsnider> i'm using chromium 13 and i don't see a menubar
<jbicha> about:flags then
<jbicha> way down at the bottom of the list
<LLStarks> oneiric is cheerfully broken right now
<TerminX> that's not too surprising
<TerminX> I'm still waiting for my install to explode; I hacked my way through an in-place upgrade from i386 to amd64 arch without using debootstrap or chroots or any kind of install/recovery media the other day
<bjsnider> how did you manage to do that?
<TerminX> lots of dpkg --force-architecture and usage of busybox-static
<rww> I'm getting a headache just thinking about this.
<TerminX> after you get an amd64 kernel booting your existing 32-bit installation you start with the i386 compatibility libc and all its deps, then remove 32-bit libc and install 64-bit libc and cross your fingers ;) from there you have to remove/replace dpkg and apt-get and all of their deps
<TerminX> and so on and so forth
<TerminX> I moved the installation from 32-bit to 64-bit hardware previously and since the standard answer to people questioning whether upgrades to different architectures are possible is generally that it's not, I knew I had to do it ;)
<rww> we say it's not so that people don't attempt to do it. "It is but you need to be on crack to try it" isn't as effective a deterrent.
<TerminX> yeah, it's not a process I would necessarily recommend to anyone else
<Gulfstream> looks like my ISOs were all bad. :(
<Gulfstream> is there an Oneiric ISO that works?
<TerminX> you would probably be better off installing from a natty iso and upgrading the parts that aren't currently broken afterwards :p
<rww> this ^
<Gulfstream> okay, I'll try that after I install from a natty cd
<ircrob> my vote is for chromium, it has a sandbox for security
<ircrob> unity + compiz + wayland is the way to go
<ircrob> keep apt-get to use on console
<ircrob> gnome apps should only depend on gnome libs
<ircrob> option to purge plymouth, so can see the boot process
<zniavre> !gnome-core
<sony> will we be able to move the launcher in 11.10
<Guest95765> i meant change it's position on the screen, will we be able to do that?
<Gulfstream> is the rebuild done yet?
<Gulfstream> looks like it wouldn't affect me, but is Oneiric working fine for someone with the latest updates/upgrade?
<Gulfstream> I'm going to see what the partial upgrade would do
<Gulfstream> okay it would remove libpurple0, libgvfscommon0, libperl5.10, and telepathy-haze. These appear to be safe to remove
<Gulfstream> looks safe to me
<Gulfstream> could not install/upgrade ca-certificates-java
<lallenlowe> so is everyone elses gnome-settings-daemon failing to theme controls and colors? or is it just me?
<Gulfstream> I dunno
<Gulfstream> for the bug report, should I say it is a security vulnerability since it deals with the ca-certificates-java ?
<lallenlowe> Gulfstream: what is your problem? I think I had the same one yesterday
<lallenlowe> Gulfstream: have you updated today?
<Gulfstream> I just did a partial upgrade
<lallenlowe> I uninstalled ca-certificates-java yesterday
<lallenlowe> upgraded today
<lallenlowe> and reinstalled open jdk
<lallenlowe> and it set up the certificates just fine
<Gulfstream> so I should reinstall them?
<lallenlowe> Gulfstream: it's worth a shot, I think the latest package doesn't break anymore
<Gulfstream> okay
<Gulfstream> then I'll reboot. Hopefully it will boot.
<lallenlowe> Gulfstream: good luck
<lallenlowe> :P
<lallenlowe> Gulfstream: wait, one sec
<Gulfstream> okay
<lallenlowe> Gulfstream: is your gnome-settings-daemon failing to theme controls and colors also?
<Gulfstream> I think it was while the upgrade was running
<Gulfstream> but I don't think it is anymore. What looks weird?
<lallenlowe> Gulfstream: unity panel, and all window controls
<lallenlowe> Gulfstream: icons and window decorations are fine
<Gulfstream> Unity looks OK, the windows decorations look OK, but nautilus looks strange. The search icon is missing
<Gulfstream> I should probably reboot for it to work
<lallenlowe> shoot, that means it might just be me
<Gulfstream> I should reboot and if it looks strange, I'll try to get onto IRC and let you know
<Gulfstream> lallenlowe, it happened
<Gulfstream> things are completely messed up
<lallenlowe> Gulfstream: the theme you mean?
<Gulfstream> yes
<lallenlowe> kk
<lallenlowe> yeah, gnome-settings-daemon is totally ignoring the controls and colors theme
<lallenlowe> and wallpaper for that matter
<Gulfstream> yup
<lallenlowe> I built and installed lp:wallpaper as a temporary workaround, so that it didn't look so confusing
<Gulfstream> I'll go back to Natty until things get a bit more stable.
<lallenlowe> Gulfstream: oh, you're not a developer?
<Gulfstream> lallenlowe, just a curious user
<lallenlowe> Gulfstream: ah, yeah, wait at least til alpha 1
<lallenlowe> for testing
<Gulfstream> yeah
<Gulfstream> so should I reinstall all packages or reinstall natty from a CD?
<lallenlowe> Gulfstream: CD
<Gulfstream> okay
<magn3ts> How will one acquire Gnome-Classic for 11.10?
<IdleOne> magn3ts: they won't
<BUGabundo> evening
<magn3ts> IdleOne, what? At all?
<magn3ts> If there is Gnome-shell, why can't they have gnome classic?
<IdleOne> support for the classic desktop will be dropped
<magn3ts> They won't even be able to install it? What about non compositing environments?
<BUGabundo> 3h long hours to do regular upgrades!!!
<BUGabundo> WOW
<IdleOne> magn3ts: I'm sure there will be a way to install it but it won't be installed default
<magn3ts> IdleOne, I see.
<magn3ts> Also, what is the point of Unity 2D if Compiz can use noncomposited backends?
<BUGabundo> I can't even get compiz to work on Classic LOL
<dusf> someone on a linux channel elsewhere told me that i should use LTS because of all the bugs in ubuntu's 6 month releases, and that i should check this channel out
<dusf> can anyone explain why?
<rww> This channel's for pre-release development versions. Seems like the opposite of what they're saying you should use :\
<rww> (and personally I'd agree that LTSes are good. no sense updating twice a year, it gets old)
<dusf> rww: ty
<jakubo> hi, any news of oneiric pre alpha?
<jakubo> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/OneiricOcelot/TechnicalOverview
<jakubo> its said its possible to get, but it seems not for me... i wonder why...
<micahg> jakubo: I think that's a rough draft of the alpha 1 release notes, it won't be ready for another few weeks
<jakubo> ic...
<IdleOne> you really should not update to pre-alpha
<jakubo> i did on 10.10 and its still working^^
 * micahg would like to, but will wait for update-manager to get the hooks in it
<jakubo> sry i meant "from"
#ubuntu+1 2011-05-19
<jakubo> night
<magn3ts> is 11.10 not LTS?
<magn3ts> I thought it was .
<jakubo> nope
<jakubo> 12.04 will be
<magn3ts> Ah
<jakubo> 8.04, 10.04, 12.04
<BUGabundo> not there's an hard rule for it
<jakubo> but i wonder how much behind they will be in systemd and stuff since the incoming "threat" of stableizing until 12.04 is to be attacked
<jakubo> guess until 12.10 the releases will remain rather boring...
<magn3ts> Heh, Natty wasn't enough for you?'
<jakubo> i like natty
<BUGabundo> natty is old
<BUGabundo> I used it 6 months ago
<jakubo> so did i
<jakubo> and it didnt change much^^
<BUGabundo> nite
<n0yd> Is there a way to download a daily/nightly build of ocelet? im fine with breakage
<micahg> n0yd: try testdrive
<n0yd> ie. testing in a vm?
<micahg> n0yd: yes, but testdrive can rsync the latest ISO
<n0yd> id really prefer a striaght iso...
<n0yd> oh ok
<n0yd> i just fine it odd its nit available anywhere
<micahg> n0yd: you don't have to run it in the VM if you don't want to
<micahg> n0yd: oh, hmm, I guess there are no images yet
<n0yd> i know its knew and plenty of breakage occurs, but still
<n0yd> new*
<n0yd> Anyone know if wubi keeps the iso it downloaded via torrent for sebsequent installs?
<jbicha> n0yd: daily images haven't been built yet, things are still in very early transition
<knightautwell> hey hows everyone doing today
<pooltable> when will the 11.11 or 10.11 going to start testing ?
<IdleOne> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Oneiric Ocelot (11.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<knightautwell> whats the new verison going to have?
<knightautwell> anyone?>
<pooltable> not sure
<IdleOne> it isn't even alpha yet
<pooltable> i do not like the unity thing
<knightautwell> i know lol but what are they planning on implementing
<knightautwell> me either thats why i use classic
<knightautwell> i personally like classic better. it screws with my graphics card
<knightautwell> i mean unity screws with my graphics card
<pooltable> make it look more like mac i know some people will not like it but is easy to use like ubuntu is easy to use for most first timers
<knightautwell> you mean make ubuntu look more like a mac?
<IdleOne> if I wanted to use OSX I would buy it
<pooltable> in a way yes
<IdleOne> make it look like Ubuntu
<knightautwell> lol i tried to dual bot osx lion it didnt work out as planned lol
<pooltable> i know
<pooltable> i like osx i just wish there way a cheaper why to buy a mac
<pooltable> for the price of a mac i can buy al most two computers
<knightautwell> i know lol. it messed up. they are more exclusive too. more support as well
<pooltable> another question if you may help is i have a picture with the word proof on it like to edit it out what the the best way to do that?
<knightautwell> gimp lol
<pooltable> any other ?
<knightautwell> uhm not to sure you could try paint shop pro using wine other than that im not sure.
<knightautwell> i havent used ubuntu much lol i had to switch back because of a tracking bug on my laptop haha
<pooltable> i only useing ubuntu due to a bad sector on hard drive linux or ubuntu know how to handel them better
<knightautwell> i like ubuntu alot because if somethings wrong its easier to fix it than windows lol. windows is too locked down for my liking
<knightautwell> cant you fix the bad sector tho with a repair disk? or hirens boot cd?
<pooltable> well at the time i think i refomat the hadr drive 1 windows 7 2 ubuntu 3 windows 7 4 ubuntu so  4 times ever time i went back to windows 7 xp it run for about a month then i get errors
<LLStarks> there are serious focus issues with firefox with these gnome3 updates
<knightautwell> lol sounds about what i do lol i do mine on purpose tho i get tired of one and i switch to the other lol
<pooltable> so now i on ubuntu to i get  one new hadr drive or new computer
<pooltable> hard
<knightautwell> lol that sucks
<pooltable> well i am looking and wating for the new AMD X8
<pooltable> so i will jump from what i have to a X8 a huge junp
<pooltable> i cant to get my deam computer under 1000 no matter what i do if i buy the part i not sure how to put the motherboard in the caes or the CPU on the monther board so that will cost me money
<pooltable> what do you think of no OPEN OFFICE ?
<pooltable> the new one for me takes longer to load
<knightautwell> i have a question login screen settings wont unlock when i press the unlock button
<knightautwell> hey i have a problem i tried  to uninstall KDE and it screwed up bad lol now it wont boot to the log in screen it hangs
<knightautwell> how can i fix my boot up files?
<knightautwell> anyone?
<braiam> knightautwell: go to #kubuntu , they should know ;)
<knightautwell> why kubuntu?
<braiam> knightautwell: kubuntu is the kde flavor of ubuntu :/
<knightautwell> hey whats your take on gnome 3?
<litropy> First, I want to thank you guys for everything you do. Where can I find a discussions and/or collated list of intended changes for Oneiric Ocelot?
<bazhang> litropy, some major blogs covering UDS
<litropy> s/find a/find
<litropy> bazhang, thanks. searching ...
<bazhang> litropy, I saw at webupd8
<bobweaver> anyone know where i can get a daily build of 11.10? if there is one?
<bobweaver> I see that alpha1 comes out june 2nd
<nit-wit> can't find any
<DocPlatypus> who's bright idea was it to get rid of the classic GNOME interface for 11.10?
<daedaluz> Shuttleworth, I presume
<kklimonda> gnome developers'
<kklimonda> there is no "classic" gnome in gnome3 anyway.
<daedaluz> was 11.10 the new LTS again
<DocPlatypus> no 12.04 is the new LTS, I think
<daedaluz> good. there's just too much new stuff flying around to make it LTS
<DocPlatypus> I still like GNOME 3's interface much more than Unity, looking at the screenshots
<kklimonda> don't judge the book by its cover.
<kklimonda> it's nice but, at least for now, less polished than unity
<DocPlatypus> though in honesty... I still prefer GNOME 2 to either
<daedaluz> luckily there's XFCE. I heard quite a lot GNOME developers defected to that project
<DocPlatypus> XFCE does look interesting, and it looks like they borrowed a lot from GNOME
<DocPlatypus> looks like I am sticking to 11.04 for a while then
<DocPlatypus> or maybe someone will make a GNOME variant of Ubuntu a la Kubuntu, Xubuntu et al
 * tsimpson would say "GNOME variant of Ubuntu is Ubuntu", but people are all like "OMG CHANGE!! I HATEZ CHANGE!!!"
<daedaluz> I still think Unity is a terrible idea. nothing wrong with change, but GNOME3 is much better thought out entity, has more developers & distros backing it and has fewer dependencies.
<tsimpson> OMG!! CHANGE, IT BURNS!!
<daedaluz> well, name one thing that's better in Unity than in GNOME3
<tsimpson> I haven't tried GNOME3 yet, so anything I say would be baseless
<matrixa1> daedaluz, nautilus, because i'd rather look for the executable and click it than use unity
<matrixa1> though, it's the best solution for tablets
<ior3k> does the gnome3 panel support app indicators?
<ior3k> I use xmonad and gnome, so unity is out of the question for me, but I'm pretty fond of app indicators (including appmenu)
<hifi> ok, what the heck is broken that gimp, eye of gnome and even ristretto is broken
<hifi> gimp can still load images but whines about unsupported type png, eog just fails to open and ristretto says "loading" but does not show anything
<hifi> some common component is missing
<hifi> is it gtk that is borked
<arand> hifi: Works for me on uity2d, before opening the floodgates of recent updates..
<hifi> (gpicview:32532): Gtk-WARNING **: Error loading icon from file '/usr/share/pixmaps/gpicview.png':
<hifi>         Couldn't recognize the image file format for file '/usr/share/pixmaps/gpicview.png'
<hifi> /usr/share/pixmaps/gpicview.png: PNG image data, 48 x 48, 8-bit/color RGBA, non-interlaced
<hifi> it has lost all image formats except jpg
<hifi> some recent update broke it
<hifi> during this week
<hifi> this is starting to get a bit annoying, would like to find out what it was...
<hifi> right, reinstalling libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 fixed it
<hifi> back to business
<arand> hmm, eog and co. still works, though the upgrade borked gtk theme engine for me :)
<IdleOne> !partial
<ubottu> Partial upgrades during the develpment cycle, or excessive removals are often due to repository inconsistencies, the best fix is often to simply wait. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1751299 for more info.
<g0bl1n> In Ubuntu Netbook Edition 10.10 the Workspace Switcher was much more awesome than in Unity 11.04. It "ordered" all hidden the windows. Can't Unity do that ? Will it be planned to 11.10 ?
<g0bl1n> * the hidden
<gnomefreak> anyone know if libgvfscommon0 is safe to remove?
 * gnomefreak not seeing a problem with removing it 
<gnomefreak> also what do i need to do to read an .azw?
<lucas-arg> pleeease make ubuntu boot look niceeeee with all video cards!... go back to usplash if its neccesary!
<BUGabundo> so who broke metacity?
<BUGabundo> as if compiz wasn't bad enough already
<BUGabundo> did we drop the entire WM now?
 * charlie-tca thinks it might be the latest in improvements
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: no WM is NOT an improvement
<charlie-tca> heh
<BUGabundo> I have a BIG blue "desktop" that I can't click
<BUGabundo> even if my soccer club is blue and won't the europe championchio yesterday
<BUGabundo> its not fun to see that much blue
<BUGabundo> plues no composite
<BUGabundo> and very ugly GTK unthemed
<IdleOne> BUGabundo: have you tried ubuntu classic (no effects)?
<BUGabundo> tried to reload metacity and load compiz
<BUGabundo> no luch
<BUGabundo> it just kills the terminal
<BUGabundo> IdleOne: I'm on classic
<BUGabundo> since for ever
<arand> Yea, I got no gtk theme engine as well, though the unity2d stuff around it seems to still be working a-ok
<BUGabundo> arand: so anything posted to LP?
<BUGabundo> or is it a feature?
<arand> I think it's in the feature stage yet, did a quick search..
<BUGabundo> and updates are getting slower and slower
<IdleOne> it's funny how people are always surprised about breakage at the beginning of a dev cycle
<BUGabundo> eheh
<IdleOne> btw this may be of interest to some in here
<IdleOne> !poweruser
<ubottu> If you are interested in helping the Ubuntu Power User community or want more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerUsers
<arand> Not really, that's why I'm being naughty and not reporting it, guessing that it will just fix itself with more syncing or sommat..
<IdleOne> !no poweruser is <reply> If you are interested in helping the Ubuntu Power User community or want more information / join #ubuntu-power-users Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerUsers
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<IdleOne> err
<IdleOne> !no poweruser is <reply> If you are interested in helping the Ubuntu Power User community or want more information /join #ubuntu-power-users Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerUsers
<mdel> anyone know the proper PPA for freenx on natty?
<IdleOne> not sure there is one
<arand> freenx was going proprietary last time I heard about it..
<mdel> hmm.. guess I'll have to build it
<arand> Oh, and for natty you want #ubuntu
<mdel> arand: yes, i know
<mdel> this applies to +1 as well, as I'm trying to find the same for ocelot
<IdleOne> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/posts/freenx-server-is-dead-vive-neatx-server
<BUGabundo> wut?
<IdleOne> that says maverick but you can check the PPA and see if they have 11.10 packages
#ubuntu+1 2011-05-20
<BUGabundo> /usr/share/gconf/schemas/tomboy.schemas:1: parser error : Start tag expected, '<' not found
<BUGabundo>   Package gconf2 is not configured yet.
<BUGabundo> oh well
<IdleOne> yeah
<IdleOne> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tomboy/+bug/785323
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 785323 in tomboy (Ubuntu) "Failed to install tomboy 1.6.1-0ubuntu1 - /usr/share/gconf/schemas/tomboy.schemas:1: parser error : Document is empty" [Medium,In progress]
<BUGabundo> dpkg: error processing network-manager-gnome (--configure):
<BUGabundo> wow
<BUGabundo> half the system is broken
<IdleOne> only the half you use
<BUGabundo> and $ sudo dpkg --configure -a is even worse
<BUGabundo> autch
<nit-wit> Is there still an upgrade image for oneiric? and what is the command to get to it?
<jbicha> I don't think automated upgrades work yet
<nit-wit> I ask as I did not save the original command and my clone is broken.;)
<jbicha> you have to upgrade manually
<nit-wit> the upgrade-manager -d is not working I suspect it needs to be alpha for it what is the manul update. I had a command set fro the Ubuntu forum originally but I forgot to save it.
<nit-wit> I could modify the apt/sources.list is that the manual method ?your referencing
<jbicha> yes
<nit-wit> not a prob it is a tester, I wish I could find that command though, thanks.;)
<davidcalle> I didn't think I'd see this on my desktop this fast http://img836.imageshack.us/img836/3323/screenshotmm.png :)
<arand> Bucketfulla updates \o/
<BUGabundo> eeeewwww
<BUGabundo> this is even worse no
<BUGabundo> let me do another batch of upgrades
<BUGabundo> and reboot
<arand> Hmm, still gtk theme engine bork... guess It's time to buggit
<BUGabundo> arand: cc me to it
<BUGabundo> thanks
<arand> BUGabundo: Done. I'm not sure it's reported agains the correct package or so, but the screenshot should be indicative enough for a triager in any case..
<arand> Oh nelly, now my VM decided to hang :/
<arand> Bug #785940 Anyhow
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 785940 in gtk2-engines (Ubuntu) "gtk theme egninge not working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/785940
<BUGabundo> arand: "engine"
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> fixed already
<arand> Yeah, noticed as I read the quote here
<BUGabundo> arand: its gconf that is broken
<BUGabundo> NOT gtk
<arand> Oh? Feel free to respecify it, since you seem to be more versed in the ways of it.
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> at least now goncf runs
<BUGabundo> need to reboot and test
<davidcalle> arand, BUGabundo, are you using a gtk3 theme?
<BUGabundo> don't think so
<BUGabundo> been using the same since maverick
<arand> davidcalle: using default which comes with unity-2d, do not have gtk3-engine* installed
<davidcalle> Oneiric is currently moving to gtk3. You might want to have a look at this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1760490&page=2
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, i was trying to test the new hidden navbar idea in chromium, but it's not yet available for linux
<BUGabundo> eyah
<BUGabundo> I got that too
<BUGabundo> :(
#ubuntu+1 2011-05-21
<BUGabundo> (2011-05-21 01:10:53) fta: BUGabundo, your compact mode is windows only
<BUGabundo> (2011-05-21 01:11:05) fta: BUGabundo, http://src.chromium.org/viewvc/chrome?view=rev&revision=84971
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: ^^^^^^
<BUGabundo> (2011-05-21 01:11:36) fta: http://peter.sh/2011/05/compact-navigation-print-preview-and-the-css3-grid-layout-module/
<BUGabundo> anyone here assembled a micro atx ?
<BUGabundo> with ARM?
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, yeah, i know it's not fabien's fault. they just haven't added the feature to linux yet. is the codebase shared, or is it completely different for each platform?
<BUGabundo> kk
<BUGabundo> nor I was saying it was anyone fault
<BUGabundo> much less fta
<BUGabundo> :)
<Some_Person> Will natty+1 use unity by defaul?
<Some_Person> s/defaul/default
<arand> Likely.
<Some_Person> will it have GNOME 3 as well?
<arand> Likely.
<jbicha> Do you know the difference between Gnome 3 and Gnome Shell?
<Some_Person> jbicha: GNOME Shell is a part of GNOME 3
<jbicha> the Oneiric CD will have Unity & Gnome 3 but not Gnome Shell; GS will be in the repositories though for easy install
<Some_Person> How do you pronounce "oneiric"?
<arand> As little as possible :þ
<Some_Person> My brain wants to say own-aye-rick
<jbicha> o-near-rick
<jbicha> it's a mentioned 2/3 down the way down this page: http://lwn.net/Articles/441578/
<Some_Person> dictionary.com says differently: http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/oneiric
<jbicha> well, it's like ubuntu, not consistently pronouncable
<Some_Person> ubuntu = ooh-boon-too -- that's pretty well established
<jbicha> I think more users say you-bun-too
<jbicha> at least that seems the American way of saying it
<Some_Person> Before I found out the proper way to say it, I called it ooh-bun-too
<Some_Person> I'm an American, and I've heard lots of people say it like that
<mysteriousdarren> depends on the part of the country
<Some_Person> I'm from Texas
<coz_> Some_Person,  mark shuttlworth put a pronounciation on it,,  oh ner ic
<coz_> Some_Person,  actually just looked at this from UDS   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjyNTCHVyxs
<coz_> they play with the pronounciation on that video
<Omega> coz_: I looked for it in that video, I think that bit was left out of the video.
<coz_> Omega,  oh!  mm let me check
<Omega> (I was looking for the video to answer his question too)
<coz_> Omega,  on that video at about 30.49 it begins about the pronounciation
<coz_> rather   26:30
<coz_> of course you have to compensate for the south african "drawl"  :)
<Omega> Oh, it was at the end, I thought it was at the beginning.
<coz_> so essentially  " ohnearic"
<coz_> oh near ic
<bjsnider> the correct answer to the question "how do you pronounce oneiric" is "however you want."
<bjsnider> it's probably the least important issue in the world right now
<bjsnider> so it would be better to focus your thoughts on something more important
<Omega> I just call it ocelot
<iceroot> /oʊˈnaɪrɪk/
<sagaci> just wondering when daily ubuntu iso's will be available
<sagaci> for oneiric
<IdleOne> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Oneiric Ocelot (11.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<sagaci> yeah, but there's no milestone for availability of daily isos, just wondering if they're coming soon, before alpha 1
<BUGabundo> evening folks
<penguin42> Hey Bugs
<yofel> Huh, we got firefox 5.0~b2..
<penguin42> anything fun and new?
<BUGabundo> yofel: and 6
<BUGabundo> and now there's a ppa for that new branch of it
<BUGabundo> weird name
<BUGabundo> [offtopic] why 42! http://groups.google.com/group/alt.fan.douglas-adams/msg/d1064f7b27808692
<yofel> well, I know we have firefox-trunk in the dailies, but didn't know we're going from 4.0 to 5 so soon ^^
<penguin42> I guess that means 5 is due for release before October
<BUGabundo> yofel: 5 and 6 planed for the next months
<BUGabundo> maybe even 7 this year
<BUGabundo> 8,9,10, and 11 for next year
<penguin42> have they got large enough major changes to justify a major version bump?
<BUGabundo> penguin42: 5 is meant for early july
<penguin42> yeh but what is the 5 goodness?
<BUGabundo> yeah, one major one: CHROME
<BUGabundo> :)
 * yofel backs up .mozilla and restarts firefox
<BUGabundo> LOL
<yofel> hm, sure doesn't feel any different from 4 so far...
<penguin42> they seem to be in major number exaggeration
<penguin42> someone trying to catch up with IE numbering
<rww> someone trying to validate decreased security support lengths
<jbicha> yeah the user-facing changes are minimal, it might be a 4.1 under the old numbering, but it will help get bug fixes & even some features out sooner
<jbicha> *it might have been
<jbicha> on Windows, Firefox 4 users will be upgraded to 5 automatically on release, like Chrome does
<yofel> well, from a windows POV it doesn't really matter, but do they expect us to put new major releases in -updates o.O?
<bjsnider> that is the plan i think
<penguin42> that would be a mess, people tend to stick to a particular version if they use it in in a large organisation where they have to check it still works with all the sites they need
<penguin42> just taking security fixes
<rww> yofel: there've already been new major releases of Firefox in -security in the past.
<rww> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=firefox => hardy started with 3.0 and now has 3.6. The now EOL versions between it and lucid had similar situations.
<rww> and I think releases before it. I forget the exact details.
<BUGabundo> great... ff5 broke the addon that is the ONLY reason I use FF :(
<BUGabundo> NoSquint RIP
<jbicha> yes, I expect Firefox 5 to be in natty-updates shortly after it's released, I don't believe Mozilla plans to support 4 once 5 is out
<jbicha> so it's a big shift from how they used to do updates
<BUGabundo> not that big
<BUGabundo> will just be of major release number
<BUGabundo> as opposed to minor security :P
<BUGabundo> now it adds new features
<BUGabundo> when are we gonna have this too?
<BUGabundo> http://www.esecurityplanet.com/news/article.php/3934151/Fedora-15-Boosts-Linux-Security.htm
<penguin42> hmm I wonder if that's IPSets
<BUGabundo> nope
<penguin42> well what is it then?
<penguin42> because ipset is apparently new in 2.6.39
<Omega> We should install preloader by default, so we get shorter application startup times.
#ubuntu+1 2011-05-22
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, firewalld hasn't been packaged for debian yet
<bjsnider> i guess you could isntall it right now using alien
<BUGabundo> LOL
<bjsnider> an application like transmission would have to know it's there and how to communicate with it before it would be of any real use
<BUGabundo> that's NOT the thing that I want alien to be touching
<arand> That's what the predator said..
<jo-erlend> I've read that Evolution is to be replaced by Thunderbird in 11.10 and that Firefox is to be replaced as well. Is this decided?
<SudoKing> is it possible chromium will ever be included on a default install?
<arand> jo-erlend: I doubt firefox relacing
<arand> s/relacing/replacing/
<penguin42> SudoKing: Anything is possible over time
<arand> SudoKing: Well I don't know if there's much gain either way, afaik, firefox is a bit nicer from a maintenance point of view, so there's no real need in bringing on the pain of switching I think, I may be wrong though..
<bjsnider> SudoKing, if they decide to switch to chromium as the default browser for new users, then it certainly would. that is probably inevitable at this point, but no eta
<BUGabundo> BSD doesn't really like me
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> $ sudo xzcat FreeNAS-8.0-RELEASE-i386.Full_Install.xz | dd of=/dev/sdb1 bs=5k
<BUGabundo> dd: opening `/dev/sdb1': Permission denied
<Ian_Corne> you no can has
<BUGabundo> $ sudo dd if=FreeNAS-8.0-RELEASE-i386.Full_Install of=/dev/sdb1 bs=5k
<BUGabundo> ill dd the uncompressed image then
<BUGabundo> using my 1st laptop to try to setup a NAS
<BUGabundo> got natty server (probably playing with ZFS on Linux) and FreeNAS
<BUGabundo> this is gonna be fun
<penguin42> BUGabundo: On bsd wouldn't it be something like /dev/rdsk something - oh but you're not righting the partition hmm
<penguin42> why 5k block size?
<BUGabundo> penguin42: I'm doing the dd from 11.10 :P
<BUGabundo> 5k cause it says on the wiki
<BUGabundo> beats me
<BUGabundo> I would use 1MBs
<penguin42> unusual size
<BUGabundo> http://doc.freenas.org/index.php/Initial_Setup
<BUGabundo> great, old laptop doesn't boot from this USB
<BUGabundo> I guess ill have to hack GRUB2 to boot from USB ... don't recall how
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Does it see USB in Grub2 on that machine at all - i.e. if you just do root (hd  and tab complete do you see anything other than the hard drive?
<BUGabundo> yeah, from grub1  (it has xubuntu 8.10) I can see hd0 and hd1
<penguin42> oh well that's promising
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> just booted
<BUGabundo> now looking at a long line of #############
<GTRsdk> will there be lubuntu daily builds?
<magn3ts> I wish taht the sound menu listed all the apps running with connections to alsa and would let me control their volume
<magn3ts> Wouldn't that be awesome?
<BUGabundo> how is virtualbox in +1 ?
<BUGabundo> gonna try to make a VM for FreeNAS
<BUGabundo> can't install it
<BUGabundo> fooo
#ubuntu+1 2012-05-14
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<gnomefreak> hi BluesKaj
<gnomefreak> i expected more updates. i upgraded last week and havent touched the pc since. today i only had ~230 with 20 newly installed
<BluesKaj> gnomefreak, yeah, there are more than 20 , checking your repos will probly help ..I found some that were commented
<gnomefreak> well i still have some daily PPA that are 12.04 so that could be the reason
<gnomefreak> sorry not daily PPAs i meant
<BluesKaj> bigtime upgrade with kubuntu-desktop , all seems well after the workspace upgrade dependsencies
<Fudge> whats xfce at BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Fudge, no idea about xfce atm
<stjohnmedrano> good day, anyone knows a good proof reader in ubuntu?
<bazhang> stjohnmedrano, why are you crossposting here.
<bazhang> this is for 12.10 stjohnmedrano
<stjohnmedrano> ops, sorry my mistake bazhang
<osmosis> how do I get rid of the sticky windows stickey mouse behavior? the edge of the screen always grabs my cursor when I am trying to go between screens, and when I am trying to drag windows across too.
<bazhang> osmosis, why are you crossposting here; this is for 12.10
<zniavre> #862430
<zniavre> bug862430
<bazhang> bug #862430
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 862430 in Compiz Core 0.9.7 "window flicker for a short time after switching workspaces" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/862430
<zniavre> bazhang,  thank you   :o)
<bazhang> :)
#ubuntu+1 2012-05-15
<Fudge> could anyone tell me which version of xfce is in quantal
<scientes> Fudge, packages.ubuntu.com/xfce
<nathwill> http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/xfce4
<Fudge> thanks scientes , thanks nathwill
<BluesKaj> hi all
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> h MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> How's it going?
<BluesKaj> good , and you?
<MrChrisDruif> Could be better, could be worse ^_^
<MrChrisDruif> "51 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded. Need to get 36.7 MB of archives. After this operation, 1,587 kB disk space will be freed."
<MrChrisDruif> Alright, if you insist on freeing up space... ^_^
<ritz> heya, W: Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<ritz> any clue ?
<Pici> I wouldn't expect extras to be up this early in the cycle.
<ritz> okay, cool. I did not realise this
<ritz> Pici, any clue as how to track this ? new to Ubuntu
#ubuntu+1 2012-05-16
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha BluesKaj! ^_^
<BluesKaj> howdy MrChrisDruif :)
<MrChrisDruif> I think I know what the issue was with LightDM not changing backgrounds!
<MrChrisDruif> I had a load of pics send to me by some acquaintances, and when I cp'd one to /usr/share/backgrounds/ to see if that would fix it, I noticed it didn't
<MrChrisDruif> So what I then did was check permissions...they didn't have a+r...so I did "sudo chmod +r ~/Pictures/*" which fixed the problem (so far, I've only checked with one wallpaper)
<BluesKaj> MrChrisDruif, did you sudo cp or just cp ?
<MrChrisDruif> sudo cp, otherwise you can't cp to /usr/share/backgrounds
<MrChrisDruif> afaik at least
<MrChrisDruif> I'll check real quick
<MrChrisDruif> "cp: cannot create regular file `/usr/share/backgrounds/Epic24.jpg': Permission denied"
<BluesKaj> MrChrisDruif, yeah , makes sense
<MrChrisDruif> Anyway, I'm off
<HFSPLUS> Katy perry baby, i know your hurting right now after that prick russel brand broke your heart, now all i ask is to give me a chance to prove that i love you. Honey i am nothing like russel brand, and i love you and i will never break your heart katy
<HFSPLUS> Katy perry baby, i know your hurting right now after that prick russel brand broke your heart, now all i ask is to give me a chance to prove that i love you. Honey i am nothing like russel brand, and i love you and i will never break your heart katy
<HFSPLUS> @!ops
<HFSPLUS> !ops
<Amaranth> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<bjsnider> that guy had a lot of stuff to contribute
<Amaranth> bjsnider: First thing anyone said in here in 8 hours :P
<dlentz> katy perry's here?!
<Logan__> Amaranth: There isn't a factoid for !_ops in this channel (according to http://http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=ops).
<Amaranth> Logan_: That means it falls back to the stock one
<Logan_> Oh, true.
<Logan_> I feel like that exhibited a ubottu bug.
<Logan_> Like, when you repeat a factoid, it doesn't say it the second time.
<Logan_> But it didn't say it the first time because there was a character in front of it.
<Amaranth> Logan_: I think the bot is just setup to ignore him so he can't make it help him spam
#ubuntu+1 2012-05-17
<JamesMR> Hi, is there an SVG of the Quetzal logo anywhere?
<JamesMR> interweb searches have proven unsuccessful so far
<Fudge> :D
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<FernandoMiguel> 2$ sudo mount -t cifs //nas/homes /mnt/NAS/homes
<FernandoMiguel> darn CIFS
<FernandoMiguel> not working :(
<rye> FernandoMiguel: in quetzal specifically? Do you have cifs-utils installed?
<FernandoMiguel> rye: let me check
<FernandoMiguel> great
<FernandoMiguel> now apt is locked
<FernandoMiguel> it failed to install the latest updates :\
<FernandoMiguel> rye:  cifs-utils:   Installed: 2:5.1-1ubuntu1
<FernandoMiguel>  sudo rm -f /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<FernandoMiguel> $ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<rye> FernandoMiguel: you may want to check dmesg too
<FernandoMiguel> [ 4970.737218] SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled
<FernandoMiguel> [ 4970.745213] JFS: nTxBlock = 8192, nTxLock = 65536
<FernandoMiguel> [ 4970.761283] NTFS driver 2.1.30 [Flags: R/O MODULE].
<FernandoMiguel> [ 4970.778022] QNX4 filesystem 0.2.3 registered.
<FernandoMiguel> nothing I can spot there
 * rye is not yet on quantal
<FernandoMiguel> I already had lots of problems with CIFS on 12.04
<FernandoMiguel> couldn't even use pass in fstab
<rye> FernandoMiguel: actually I have to say I have none of them
<rye> but i am not using passwords
<FernandoMiguel> and now I can't even pass it on cli
<FernandoMiguel> Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.4.0-2-generic (x86_64)
<FernandoMiguel> oh I better not reboot
#ubuntu+1 2012-05-18
<wilee-nilee> So ubuntu software center seems to be crashing on a install and the live daily cd if anyone is interested at least on my computer, the apport reports have bee sent
<wilee-nilee> *been
<jbicha> wilee-nilee: that's bug 1000238
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1000238 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Software-Center crashes on starting" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1000238
<wilee-nilee> jbicha, yeah I found a fix on the UF.
<wilee-nilee> I never use it but gotta support the team. :)
<Guest21613> hi everybody
<Guest21613> hello?
<Guest21613> anybody awake?
<Jettis> hello hello
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<BluesKaj> heh, google earth actually works , but don't include the installer package from the repos , it's buggy
<BluesKaj> just do dpkg -i  /pathto/package.deb
<MrChrisDruif> Update Manager is awkward "An upgrade from 'quantal' to 'precise' is not supported with this tool."
<MrChrisDruif> "sudo apt-get update -qq; sudo apt-get upgrade" luckily still worked
<BluesKaj> MrChrisDruif, not familiar with the -qq ...what does it do ?
<MrChrisDruif> "man apt-get" > -q, --quiet Quiet; produces output suitable for logging, omitting progress indicators. More q's will produce more quiet up to a maximum of 2.
<MrChrisDruif> There's more: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/en/man8/apt-get.8.html
<BluesKaj> MrChrisDruif, thanks , your explanation was fine :)
<MrChrisDruif> In other words, it DOES update the reps without showing ANYTHING except when things go affray
<MrChrisDruif> I'm having issues with fonts on my machine, could someone assist me in triaging the issue/fixing the problem?
<ior3k> MrChrisDruif: were you able to fix it already?
<MrChrisDruif> Not yet
<ior3k> MrChrisDruif: what's happening?
<MrChrisDruif> From time to time sentences or parts thereof are scrambled
<MrChrisDruif> I'm not noticing it now btw, awkward
<MrChrisDruif> (You stop noticing when it suddenly stops)
<ior3k> ah, that's not the problem I was having then
<ior3k> mine was related to gnome settings daemon
<ior3k> I thought you could be suffering from it too
<MrChrisDruif> What was your issue?
<ior3k> gnome settings daemon would just crash on startup
<ior3k> so everything looked weird
<MrChrisDruif> Everything?
<MrChrisDruif> Got screens from that?
<MrChrisDruif> ior3k; I've got a screenshot of what I'm talking about: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3216976/Screenshot%20from%202012-05-18%2020%3A47%3A06.png
<Guest43159> join #4chan
<bkerensa> =/
<MrChrisDruif> bkerensa?
<ior3k> MrChrisDruif: maybe that's a libxfont problem? My problem was just about settings not being applied
<MrChrisDruif> And how could I solve that issue?
<ior3k> no idea, sorry
<ior3k> did you try searching for related bugs?
<MrChrisDruif> Not yet
<ior3k> also, does it still happen if you use another font?
<MrChrisDruif> ior3k; Just switched to ubuntu-mono in xchat, still happening
<MrChrisDruif> And even a font not associated with ubuntu (OpenSymbol) has this issue
<ior3k> MrChrisDruif: what's your video board?
<MrChrisDruif> RV620 [Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series]
<MrChrisDruif> It's a Sony Vaio vgn-fw21e
<MrChrisDruif> Laptop
<MrChrisDruif> !video
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MrChrisDruif> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<MrChrisDruif> Should be a "RadeonHD 3450/3470"
<MrChrisDruif> I'm running the open-source driver afaik (I didn't install the proprietary one, that's for sure)
<ior3k> perhaps you can  try downgrading the driver using the one in precise?
<ior3k> (if they're different)
<FernandoMiguel> anyone has CIFS working ?
<FernandoMiguel> I want to test https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/995535
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 995535 in util-linux (Ubuntu) ".smbcredentials not working" [Medium,Incomplete]
<FernandoMiguel> but can't even mount cifs anymore
#ubuntu+1 2012-05-19
<smallfoot-> i try install Queantal Quetzal, it say 'ubi-language crashed', can i continue installation or not?
<jbicha> smallfoot-: at this point in the release cycle, you may have better luck installing 12.04 and upgrading
<jbicha> the latest version of the installer hasn't gotten much testing yet
<smallfoot-> oh
<ActionParsnip> Thought this channel was missing for a while then
<ActionParsnip> Is anyone getting really slow wifi speed here or is it just me? Will log a bug in 14 hoursdue to work
<ActionParsnip> Btw, rightclick on nautilus in unity now reads bookmarks rather than the static nautilus.desktop file. Very cool
<Fudge> that is nice
<ActionParsnip> is anyone seeing slow wifi where it was fast in Precise?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<ActionParsnip> howdy
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: is your wifi internet slow in Quantal?
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, dunno ActionParsnip , my daughter still has my laptop . i won't be able to test wifi here for another month
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, is yours slow then ?
<ActionParsnip> yeah like 20k/sec
<ActionParsnip> gonna try killing the local dns cache feature
<BluesKaj> anyone getting a hash sum mismatch from their repos server?
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: not here, tried the package fix script?
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, package fix script
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, ? '
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/995873/
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: ignore the top line, run  those in sequence, or make a bash script of the whole lot
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, should I place the script in /etc/init.d or ?
<BluesKaj> oops nope that's not what i meant , ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: its just a script of commands, you can put it in $HOME if you want
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: so long as you can run it
<BluesKaj> bummer , X/desktop and all input devs froze ./..had to do a hard reboot
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, i ran the script , but it still gives the same error
<BluesKaj> gonna check the repos
<FernandoMiguel> olá
<FernandoMiguel> oss-compat:
<FernandoMiguel>   Installed: 1
<FernandoMiguel>   Candidate: 2
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, turns out the U of Waterloo server here (which supposedly is the best)  has a partially loaded repos theat's erroring out. Changed servers and all is well now.
<FernandoMiguel> I don't get it .... it's been stuck for weeks and it won't upgrade anyway I try
<BluesKaj> FernandoMiguel, check your sources.list ..have to state the obvious
<FernandoMiguel> BluesKaj: apt-cache policy oss-compat | pastebinit  http://paste.ubuntu.com/995959/
<BluesKaj> uhmm, FernandoMiguel , that's not the /etc/apt/sources.list
<FernandoMiguel> BluesKaj:  /etc/apt/sources.list http://paste.ubuntu.com/995964/
<FernandoMiguel> but that won't tell you anything  that policy doesn't
<BluesKaj> FernandoMiguel, yes and you have only 5 quantal sources enabled
<FernandoMiguel> :D
<FernandoMiguel>         500 mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt/ quantal/universe amd64 Packages
<FernandoMiguel>         500 http://mirrors.fe.up.pt/pub/ubuntu/ quantal/universe amd64 Packages
<FernandoMiguel>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal/universe amd64 Packages
<FernandoMiguel> all show v2
<FernandoMiguel>  oss-compat : Depends: kmod but it is not installable
<BluesKaj> ok nm , you do what you want , but this is what I use , FernandoMiguel
<BluesKaj> http://paste.ubuntu.com/995982/
<ActionParsnip> FernandoMiguel: tried a different source?
<FernandoMiguel> ActionParsnip: from main and local mirrors?
<ActionParsnip> FernandoMiguel: try both, one may be being updated
<FernandoMiguel> ActionParsnip: for two weeks?
<FernandoMiguel> also, sound has been getting lower and lower , to a point it's getting muted
<FernandoMiguel> even at 100% or above
<ActionParsnip> FernandoMiguel: try lots of different sources, if its still no good then report a bug
<FernandoMiguel> k
<FernandoMiguel> next file a bug for PA
<FernandoMiguel> and after that cifs-utils
<edgy> Hi, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/current/ shows only the alternate cd, where is the normal desktop one?
<wilee-nilee> edgy, probably a live cd somewhere you would have to really search though it seems a alternate install is a easy install same image.
<trism> edgy: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<edgy> trism: aha!
<edgy> how did ubuntu recognize my timezone automatically? checking my ip or what?
<ikonia> edgy: I believe it works it out from the last hop
<ikonia> I'm not sure, I did look at this before with someone else and it was a mix of two things
<edgy> ikonia: ok thanks for the hint
#ubuntu+1 2012-05-20
<iceroot> are there any plans for systemd/upstart? is upstart also the way in the future on ubuntu?
<iceroot> s/also/still
<chris|> iceroot, no and yes
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha BluesKaj
<MrChrisDruif> iceroot; afaik is upstart the way to go for ubuntu
<BluesKaj> MrChrisDruif, Hi
<MrChrisDruif> How's it going BluesKaj ?
<BluesKaj> ok MrChrisDruif , and how're you ?
<MrChrisDruif> Except for font-rendering I'm pretty good
<MrChrisDruif> quantal decided to bork the font rendering
<BluesKaj> uhhm , excuse my ignorance of font rendering ..do you mean on websites or on the macine or..?
<BluesKaj> machine
<MrChrisDruif> Machine
<MrChrisDruif> BluesKaj; http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3216976/Screenshot%20from%202012-05-20%2018%3A05%3A41.png
<MrChrisDruif> Might give a giggle or two
<BluesKaj> weird :)
<bjsnider> MrChrisDruif, try using the ubuntu monospace font
<MrChrisDruif> bjsnider; tried that yesterday (even OpenSymbols font) with no luck
<MrChrisDruif> Do note I'm using the opensource driver as the AMD catalyst drivers have borked systems for me in the past
<MrChrisDruif> (thou I might try it to see if it would help)
<bjsnider> is it just in xchat or everything else?
#ubuntu+1 2013-05-13
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
#ubuntu+1 2013-05-14
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
#ubuntu+1 2013-05-15
<zphinx> Hello people, im currently sitting in the middle of a 13.10 amd64 install.. and for some reason the ubuntu partitioning program isnt seeing my windows partition on sda at all, its listed as partitionless and with 1tb of free space.. anyone know why this might be?
<zphinx> it is mounted now though when im in the livecd now, which is odd
<zphinx> well ubuntu 13.04 actually
<bjsnider> wrong channel
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
#ubuntu+1 2013-05-16
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<ruffleS> hey guys! i'd like to watch mark's keynote for uds-s but i can't find it anywhere. has it been released yet? is there even a keynote from mark this uds?
<brendand> ruffleS, nope
<ruffleS> brendand, so there's no keynote at all? thanks
<brendand> ruffleS, there was an intro session, with jono bacon and rick spencer
<brendand> ruffleS, http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/meeting/21798/intro/
<ruffleS> thank you, brendand. i like mark's keynotes, you know? they give me hope for a brighter future
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<mibofra> hi guys
<mibofra> Why online accounts uses firefox instead of the integrated api to login in facebook?
<mibofra> I'm using ubuntu 13.10 dev branch
<imgx64> I found the Saucy images at (http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ ), when do images for  variants (kubuntu, xubuntu, etc) start appearing? with the beta release or before it?
<BluesKaj>  ok now the link works  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<BluesKaj> oops
<mibofra> well , for my problem , account online open a tab with a link like this : www.facebook.com/login.php?skip_api_login=1&api_key=302061903208115&signed_next=1&next=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2Fdialog%2Foauth%3Fredirect_uri%3Dhttps%253A%252F%252Fwww.facebook.com%252Fconnect%252Flogin_success.html%26display%3Dpopup%26scope%3Dpublish_stream%252Cread_stream%252Cstatus_update%252Cuser_photos%252Cfriends_photos%252Cxmpp_login%26type%3Duser_agent%26cli
<mibofra> ent_id%3D302061903208115%26ret%3Dlogin&cancel_uri=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2Fconnect%2Flogin_success.html%3Ferror%3Daccess_denied%26error_code%3D200%26error_description%3DPermissions%2Berror%26error_reason%3Duser_denied%23_%3D_&display=popup
<mibofra> Does anyone have an idea of this?
<yofel> imgx64: they're already there, someone just forgot to clean up the raring images
<genii-around> mibofra: The URL you posted is spread over two messaages and unusable here. Please use some URL shortener linke http://goo.gl
<mibofra> genii-around, I couldn't see all the url (sorry , I use usually paste.ubuntu.com or goo.gl)
<BluesKaj> we can't forget about the original .. http://tinyurl.com/
<mibofra> genii-around, and so how can I use the api instead of the browser?
<genii-around> mibofra: I don't use facebook, so I don't even know what your problem is. Also you haven't posted the shortened link yet for anyone else who might use facebook to investigate and see what the description of your problem is.
<mibofra> genii-around, 1) http://paste.ubuntu.com/5671506/
<mibofra> and
<mibofra> 2) http://goo.gl/Tirgh
<mibofra> I hope someone use facebook XD
<mibofra> *uses
#ubuntu+1 2013-05-17
<Tampicou> hola broter
<rigo> hi
<rigo> i know that i'm talking about a mounted ftp site, but is there any chance for me to set up the mounted ftp site to my proftpd as default root?
<rigo> any idea?
<rigo> i did the mapping with the curlftpfs to /mnt/ftp if i set up in proftpd as default root the /mnt the ftp directory is not visible.
<rigo> log sais: chroot to '/mnt/ftp/' failed for user 'xbmc': Operation not permitted
<bazhang> rigo, support in #ubuntu , this is for the not even alpha version 13.10
<rigo> than maybe a q regarding the not even alpha 13.10 :) here u go: when can i install the 13.xy with the fglrx without problems?
<bazhang> rigo, support in #ubuntu
<bazhang> there's nothing in 13.10 now
<rigo> ok. sad :)
<rigo> thanks for now bye :)
<BluesKaj> Hi all
#ubuntu+1 2013-05-18
<nrdb> would it be possible to have and .iso image (maybe for a DVD) that auto detected what hardware it was running on and install the correct executables?  i.e. 32bit or 64bit etc
<bjsnider> almost all hardware is 64 these days
<bjsnider> it's really a user choice at this point
<lordievader> Good morning.
<steveire> I found a bug in a debian package, but I can't find a form to submit a bug report on bugs.debian.org. What am I missing?
<jtaylor> steveire: its email only
<jtaylor> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Debian/Bugs
<steveire> jtaylor: Thanks. I reported a bug on launchpad instead https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/clang/+bug/1181493
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1181493 in clang (Ubuntu) "debian patch uses wrong triple for arch-includes" [Undecided,New]
<steveire> I guess there's some way to forward it or something
<steveire> ?
<jtaylor> not automatically
<jtaylor> from debian to ubuntu is possible with import-bug-from-debian but not the other way round
<jtaylor> add Package: clang\nVersion: the-affected-version\n\n to the top the mail
<jtaylor> the rest your text, and submit to submit@bugs.debian.org
<jtaylor> e.g. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5676642/
<jtaylor> steveire: bugs in launchpad are unlikely to ever be looked at for most universe packages
<jtaylor> I know the clang maintainer rarely checks it
<steveire> Do I get a response with a url?
<jtaylor> yes
<jtaylor> it takes a few minuts
<steveire> Great, thanks. http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=708744
<ubottu> Debian bug 708744 in clang "Debian patch uses wrong triple for arch-includes" [Normal,Open]
<jtaylor> it is recommended to subscribe by using the link in the bug
<jtaylor> you aren't subscribed automatically
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#ubuntu+1 2013-05-19
<Morpheaus> saucy is pretty fun so far :) - luckily bcmwl was fixed quickly...
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<penguin42> Hey BK
<BluesKaj> hi penguin42
<twager> Anyone tried a tp-link td-w8951nd router ?
<BluesKaj> twager, not linux friendly , most routers are OS agnostic
<BluesKaj> correction twager , not linux friendly ?
<twager> BluesKaj: I need a new router fast and that looked pretty cheap..Says ok for linux on the box >
<BluesKaj> twager, is it router-modem ?
<twager> BluesKaj: adsl I have a thompson at the moment and it is past it's best
<BluesKaj> right , what about your ISP , will it approve . twager ?
<twager> They are not bothered what I use..but do not want to pay over the top..£60 limit
<BluesKaj> some ISP's are difficult to deal with when customers use routers that they can't upgrade the firmware
<twager> I could get a router from my ISP but prefer to get my own.
<BluesKaj> ok  twager sounds like you have an ISP that is more hardware tolerant than most
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Depends; in the UK for ADSL2 most ISPs don't care
<twager> They are quite good a tenner a month and no d/load limits
<BluesKaj> my ISP supplied me with a 2wire router which runs just fine witn any OS apparently
<BluesKaj> most routers are linux based anyway
<twager> I ned w/less and 4 lan ports
<BluesKaj> right I have no limits for $10 Cdn/mos
<BluesKaj> twager, that sounds pretty standard input-wise
<twager> Might look at asus or buffalo..
<BluesKaj> looks like decent router for the money tho
<twager> This router keeps losing connection so I need another whilst I see if I can repair this
<BluesKaj> twager, are you sure it's the router and not the network manager settings ?
<twager> Sure it is router..one lan port is ok but other 3 will not work and on wireless I see a signal but it tells me I do not have one..
<BluesKaj> after upgrading to 13.10 ?
<BluesKaj> so the other ports don't work with other pcs connected'
<twager> No they do not but if plugged into port 4 they are ok
<twager> BluesKaj: Will take it downtomorrow and see what I can do..
<twager> will let you know what I find....cul
 * penguin42 thinks about upgrading his main machine to SS - what's the current state?
<bjsnider> penguin42, i think right now it's not advisable. my gnome-mplayer ppa has build failures due to missing build-deps in ss. not much has been copied over
<penguin42> thanks
#ubuntu+1 2014-05-12
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<Dat> anyone using pipelight on 14.10?
#ubuntu+1 2014-05-13
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
#ubuntu+1 2014-05-14
<archpc> Utopic Unicorn is amazing :D
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<labsin> anyone having issues with dnsmasq hanging on 100% and not resolving ip's?
<elfy> labsin: yea - I commented #dns=dnsmasq in /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<labsin> elfy, thanks, is there already a bug report?
<elfy> not sure tbh - I saw a forum report on it
<mrhoggle> How would I go about updating from 14.04 to 14.10? I can't seem to find a tutorial anywhere.
<DJones> mrhoggle: I've tried doing that via "do release upgrade -d" but doesn't look like the new release has been flagged up yet, I suspect its a case of having to manually adjust your sources list, but not something I've tried yet
<mrhoggle> DJones, yeah, I saw something about update-manager -d and install updates but I didn't get anything either. Do you reckon they'll get that put in there soon?
<DJones> I would think so,its possibly too early in the release cycle for it to be worthwhile yet
<n4uah> i think u should enable the pre-release update from the software and updates.
<rww> The pre-release update checkbox is for foo-proposed, not devel versions, ne?
<rww> Anyways, I upgraded by editing sources.list.
<mrhoggle> rww, do I just substitute "trusty" for "utopic" or something?
<rww> yes
<mrhoggle> Dankeschön.
<elfy> labsin: there is now - reported it from Xubuntu https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dnsmasq/+bug/1319536
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1319536 in dnsmasq (Ubuntu) "No internet after install" [Undecided,New]
<labsin> ok
<labsin> is launchpad down for anyone else?
<labsin> Ok, It's on twitter. Grrrrr
<labsin> No, I'm wrong
<genii> labsin: Timing out from here ( Toronto, Canada)
<labsin> genii, Back on
<labsin> elfy, I think the bug should have been against dnsmasq-base cause dnsmasq is not installed.
<trism> labsin: it is against the source package
#ubuntu+1 2014-05-15
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<lanoxx> what can i do if firefox does not play sound for html5 videos
<SolarAquarion> my utopic unicorn build for ubuntu touch is getting 404's
<genii> SolarAquarion: What repository is listed in the sources.list file?
<SolarAquarion> genii: how do i enable read write mode?
<genii> In touch, not sure. They have some different system than normal that says what files can't be altered. At any rate, you could try: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:phablet-team/ppa
<popey> oh hey
 * genii slides popey a fresh coffee
<popey> SolarAquarion: adb shell touch /userdata/.writable_image
<popey> SolarAquarion: adb reboot
<popey> then it's r/w
<SolarAquarion> popey: it's updating now
 * genii makes a note
<popey> SolarAquarion: what do you want to install out of interest?
<SolarAquarion> popey: the drivers daily thing
<popey> the what? ☻
<popey> you know the updates you do will be wiped out if you do a system update?
<popey> Are you sure you really want to go r/w and update that way?
<SolarAquarion> popey: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/daily?
<SolarAquarion> it's multi boot currently
<popey> hmm, why are you doing that?
<popey> the core apps are pre-installed on the device
<SolarAquarion> yeah
<popey> is there some documentation you're following?
<SolarAquarion> nope
<popey> ok, just wondered what's motivating you to do this, that's all ☻
<SolarAquarion> popey: running a "true" linux system which is based on android is my motivation
<SolarAquarion> you know with package managers and everything
<SolarAquarion> popey: how do i disable r/w mode?
<popey> remove that file and reboot the phone
<popey> however, changes you made will be lost when you update it with System Settings
#ubuntu+1 2014-05-16
<Obiwantje> Guys hope you can help me
<Obiwantje> running 14.10 with updated kernel 3.14.3-031403
<Obiwantje> trying to install cpupower
<Obiwantje> but getting this error:
<Obiwantje> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7471061/
<Obiwantje> not sure what to enter next to get cpupower
<Beldar> Obiwantje, I don't see cpupower in the repos.
<Beldar> !info cpupower
<ubottu> Package cpupower does not exist in utopic
<Beldar> !find cpupower
<ubottu> File cpupower found in linux-goldfish-headers-3.4.0-3, linux-goldfish-tools-3.4.0-3, linux-headers-3.13.0-24, linux-tools-3.13.0-24, linux-tools-3.13.0-24-generic, linux-tools-3.13.0-24-lowlatency, linux-tools-common
<Obiwantje> so there is no 3.14 version yet it seems
<Beldar> seems that way I'm not totally familiar with cpupower though.
<rww> !info cpupower trusty
<ubottu> Package cpupower does not exist in trusty
<rww> heh
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#ubuntu+1 2014-05-17
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<elfy> good day peeps
<leipzig> Hi all.
<BluesKaj> hi elfy, leipzig
<leipzig> Are there any plans to have Ubuntu 14.10 being capable of making an infrastructure hotspot out of the box?
<leipzig> BluesKaj, Do you happen to know something about that? :\
<BluesKaj> leipzig, dunno about 14.10, but this tut applies to 14.04, http://askubuntu.com/questions/453877/cannot-create-wifi-hotspot-in-ubuntu-14-04
<leipzig> BluesKaj, Yes. ap-hotspot used to work properly in 13.10, but it depends on hostapd, which is broken in 14.04. Even downgrading it did not solve my problem for some reason.
<BluesKaj> leipzig, perhaps the experts in #ubuntu-devel
<Celine> Hello. Where should I give a sign to join Lubuntu 14.10 testing?
<Celine> I've already installed Lubuntu 14.10, and don't want to test what has been tested.
<BluesKaj> Celine, not sure, but you could ask in #ubuntu-devel
<Celine> BluesKaj: Thank You.
<aguitel> is mate avaleable in 14.10 ?
<aguitel> how install mate desktop in 14.10?
<lordievader> !info mate utopic
<ubottu> Package mate does not exist in utopic
<lordievader> !info mate-desktop-environment utopic
<ubottu> Package mate-desktop-environment does not exist in utopic
<lordievader> aguitel: Doesn't seem to be available. Mind you I know nothing about Mate. It seems you can install Mate on Trusty, these instructions may work on Utopic too, but no promises made: http://www.enqlu.com/2014/03/how-to-install-mate-18-classic-desktop.html
<aguitel> lordievader, thanks
#ubuntu+1 2014-05-18
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<elfy> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi elfy
#ubuntu+1 2015-05-11
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#ubuntu+1 2015-05-12
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#ubuntu+1 2015-05-13
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
#ubuntu+1 2015-05-14
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#ubuntu+1 2015-05-15
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BluesKaj> hi KDDA
<KDDA> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> running 15.10 ?
<BluesKaj> just wonder if anyone else has taken the plunge
<KDDA> not yet
<KDDA> is the Kubuntu rep open yet?
<yofel> there is only one repo, and that's open
<BluesKaj> I sed'd my sources.list to Wily and so far it's not too crashy
<BluesKaj> sudo sed -i 's/vivid/wily/g' /etc/apt/sources.list , like I posted in devel
#ubuntu+1 2015-05-16
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<penguin42> hey
#ubuntu+1 2015-05-17
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<penguin42> hey BK
<BluesKaj> hey penguin42
#ubuntu+1 2016-05-16
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
#ubuntu+1 2016-05-17
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#ubuntu+1 2016-05-18
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#ubuntu+1 2016-05-19
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
#ubuntu+1 2016-05-20
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<NightHwk> I just upgrade to ubuntu 16 and now I can't access my my share drive on anther computer because it won't take my network credentials. It keep asking and It work before the upgrade
<NightHwk> I think it might have something to do with the keyring
<luxbox5235> Hi, wondering if it is possible to install yakkety yak into an old box which has geforce fx 5200 graphics card, if so how do I go about doing it or would I need to install an older version such as lucid lynx
<nicomachus> well, lucid isn't supported anymore so I wouldn't do that.
<nicomachus> why yakkety and not xenial?
<genii> The last release which supports the 173 driver set from Nvidia ( which is what the FX 5200 requires) is 14.04
<genii> Also, only 64 bit
<jtaylor> yey 14.04 -> 16.04 upgrade successful and it even works ok with my super crappy nvidia quadro :D
<jtaylor> (note upgrade is not officially supported yet and should not be done unless you know what you are doing)
#ubuntu+1 2016-05-21
<caps> i'm using ubuntu yakk something with kde neon packages but suddenly after an update the opengl drivers disappeared or something.  opengl applications don't work anymore and glxinfo says Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#ubuntu+1 2016-05-22
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<marcony> hello, how to change side oj "minimize, maximize, close" buttons from left to right? i`m installed unity tweak soft but that option is gone
<marcony> ?
#ubuntu+1 2017-05-15
<lotuspsychje> got the same bug as here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1690605
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1690605 in systemd (Ubuntu) "systemd-resolved: no dns resolution after upgrade to Artful" [Undecided,New]
<lotuspsychje> after a clean install of 17.10 and fixxed it with setting DNSSEC=off in resolved.conf
<valorie> lotuspsychje: you added your info to the bug, right?
<lotuspsychje> valorie: yes, reload bug url gonna search for the duplicates right now
<lotuspsychje> fix like in #4: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1681597
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1682499 in systemd (Ubuntu Zesty) "duplicate for #1681597 disable dnssec" [High,Fix released]
<valorie> uncool that it wasn't fixed yet
<lotuspsychje> valorie: its weird, cause i installed updates during aardvark setup
<lotuspsychje> dnssec spam in syslog for both eth & wifi
<lotuspsychje> there..edited 3 bus with the same symptons, all linked as duplicates to each other
<valorie> thanks for adding your input to that one too, lotuspsychje
<valorie> excellent
<lotuspsychje> welcome valorie 
<valorie> might be worth mentioning to #ubuntu-devel again
<lotuspsychje> ill do
<valorie> very strange that this isn't fixed yet
<lotuspsychje> valorie: reported
#ubuntu+1 2017-05-16
<FrogCast> hey all what version of qt is ubuntu+1 using?
<\9> !info qt5-default artful
<ubottu> qt5-default (source: qtbase-opensource-src): Qt 5 development defaults package. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.7.1+dfsg-2ubuntu4~1 (artful), package size 20 kB, installed size 149 kB
#ubuntu+1 2017-05-18
<lotuspsychje> good morning guys
<lotuspsychje> anyone wants to take the 17.10 desktop survey check here: https://goo.gl/forms/y33GYsiEe6BH6m3t1
<lotuspsychje> lets make gnome good
<DalekSec> I don't use GNOME.
<lotuspsychje>  anyone wants to take the 17.10 desktop survey check here: https://goo.gl/forms/y33GYsiEe6BH6m3t1
#ubuntu+1 2017-05-19
<lotuspsychje> i fixxed this bug temporary https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1690605 with DNSSEC=off but now i cant get internet working anymore
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1690605 in systemd (Ubuntu) "systemd-resolved: no dns resolution after upgrade to Artful" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<lotuspsychje> both wifi & eth not working on 17.10 install from last week
#ubuntu+1 2017-05-21
<tincature> hello everyone. in a test environment, i have one iscsi target set up with tgtadm with a backing store of /dev/sdb. the service starts up at boot, but it keeps "forgetting" /dev/sdb as a LUN. i have to re-run the tgtadm command to "export" it every time. no errors then. i am using 17.10. why won't it remember that /dev/sdb is the backing store.
#ubuntu+1 2018-05-14
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<donofrio> BluesKaj, mornin - do you have question/issue with 18.10?
<BluesKaj> donofrio, not yet, but thanks for asking :-)
<BluesKaj> it's early days anyway so until some major changes occur I don't think we'll have many issues.
#ubuntu+1 2018-05-15
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<ChunkzZ> BluesKaj, sup
<BluesKaj> ChunkzZ, not much, a few upgrades this morning. That's about all.
<BluesKaj> I see a nvidia driver and dkms upgrade just came down
<sruli> 18.04 headless server, how do i renew dhcp lease? if i disconnect the eth cable i cannt reconnect it without a reboot 
<enyc> sruli: I don't know whats' changedw ith networkmarager/systemd/etc... however I would say you probabyl now need #ubuntu channel,  bionic long been released...
<sruli> networkmanager is gone, its netplan now
<enyc> sruli: start in #ubuntu , look for netblan channel als requeiuired?
<sruli> thanks
#ubuntu+1 2018-05-16
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
#ubuntu+1 2018-05-17
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Ian_Corne> *combo breaking* Hello
<BluesKaj> Hi Ian_Corne
<BluesKaj> *combo breaking* ?
#ubuntu+1 2018-05-18
<flocculant> hi peeps
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<flocculant> hi BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> hi flocculant
<flocculant> how's things - still kde'ing?
<BluesKaj> fine here, yeah, KDE-ing since '05. Howa bout you?
<lapaga> I am willing to help test in virtualbox as 18.10 is progressing but not sure if vb helps test
<flocculant> BluesKaj: still xfce'ing :)
<flocculant> lapaga: it helps test somethings for sure - I do a fair bit of vm testing during a cycle
<flocculant> though I do obviously run the dev version as well
<lapaga> ok
<BluesKaj> flocculant, I did on the RPI3 for a while, but switched to Raspbian/Pixel DE
<flocculant> :)
<donofrio> first it was hard to keep current 'midora' now it's hard to maintain 'chromium.deb?" https://blog.ubuntu.com/2018/05/18/desktop-plans-for-18-10 ;(
<nacc> donofrio: it's specifically hard to build it on older releases.
<nacc> donofrio: and snaps, for better or worse, do significantly reduce the maintenance burden
#ubuntu+1 2018-05-19
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<s10gopal> can i get a list of applications which are not installed in minimal installation of ubuntu 18.04 please
#ubuntu+1 2018-05-20
<jusss> where I can get the unstable version?
<krytarik> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<jusss> thanks
<ktecho> Hi there. Does exist any ppa that makes available the same Ubuntu packages that Ubuntu but compiled with better CFLAGS?
<ktecho> Or maybe some effort to improve overall performance of Ubuntu
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<flocculant> hi BluesKaj 
<BluesKaj> hi flocculant
#ubuntu+1 2019-05-14
<TJ-> PC has multiple interfaces
<TJ-> it could be but that is rare, usually its a physical issue or related to the phy layer/layer 2 (ethernet) 
<TJ-> Grrr, client keeps switching to a different channel!
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: i got a vm ermine, seems like working good there
<lotuspsychje> gnome-boxes doesnt boot ermine anymore since yesterday, getting a _ underscore at left upper black screen
<lotuspsychje> no real usefull errors beside (gnome-boxes:31400): Gtk-WARNING **: 17:51:59.762: GtkFlowBox with a model will ignore sort and filter functions
<lotuspsychje> oh well lets try a reinstall
<lotuspsychje> up n running again
#ubuntu+1 2019-05-15
<BluesKaj> I see quite a few wayland upgrades on Kubuntu 19.10, wonder how well kde/plasma handles wayland nowadays. A while back i tried wayland but it was hopeless on plasma, so i haven't bothered since.
#ubuntu+1 2019-05-16
<lotuspsychje> !info gdb
<ubottu> gdb (source: gdb): GNU Debugger. In component main, is optional. Version 8.2.91.20190405-0ubuntu3 (eoan), package size 3159 kB, installed size 8857 kB
<tomreyn> lotuspsychje: in case you're not inot this utility, yet:  you can do those queries on your CLI using   rmadison -s eoan gdb
<lotuspsychje> cool tnx tomreyn 
#ubuntu+1 2020-05-13
<lanoxx> Is it required to have separate launchpad bugs for each issue fixed in an SRU bug, or is it enough to link to issues in the upstream tracker?
<lanoxx> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tilda/+bug/1877758
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1877758 in tilda (Ubuntu Focal) "[SRU] Update to 1.5.2-1" [Low,New]
#ubuntu+1 2020-05-16
<housecat> !info gcc groovy
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.185.1ubuntu2)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:9.3.0-1ubuntu2 (groovy), package size 5 kB, installed size 50 kB (Only available for mips; mipsel; mipsn32; mipsn32el; mips64; mips64el; mipsr6; mipsr6el; mipsn32r6; mipsn32r6el; mips64r6; mips64r6el; amd64; i386; x32)
<housecat> ubottu: @config channel #ubuntu+1 supybot.plugins.PackageInfo.defaultRelease groovy
<ubottu> housecat: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<housecat> @config channel #ubuntu+1 supybot.plugins.PackageInfo.defaultRelease groovy
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Drone> Error: 'supybot.plugins.PackageInfo.defaultRelease' is not a valid configuration variable.
<housecat> shut up Drone
<housecat> nobody asked you
<housecat> !info gcc
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.185.1ubuntu2)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:9.3.0-1ubuntu2 (groovy), package size 5 kB, installed size 50 kB (Only available for mips; mipsel; mipsn32; mipsn32el; mips64; mips64el; mipsr6; mipsr6el; mipsn32r6; mipsn32r6el; mips64r6; mips64r6el; amd64; i386; x32)
